# 2017 College Football (GDG.)



## Jacob Hawkes

http://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/19571249/bob-stoops-steps-coach-oklahoma-sooners

I'm telling y'all, Tom Herman @ Texas is so scary that Bob Stoops said I'm out. 

Less than 87 days until Opening Weekend.


----------



## BonMallari

I got to see the Switzer era up close every year in Dallas, and hated him until he coached the Boys....mixed emotions about Stoops leaving, glad because I got tired of him owning the Big 12/Mack Brown, sad because the guy could flat out recruit and coach...His record stands on its own...OU will miss him, Texas fans got an early gift


----------



## roseberry

At least his last game was the biggest and toughest challenge of his career in his own opinion........the sooner spring scrimmage in the big12!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> At least his last game was the biggest and toughest challenge of his career in his own opinion........the sooner spring scrimmage in the big12!!!!!!


rose, always good to have your input, but how come you ain't sharing the intel about Saban hiring Stoops as another off-the-field assistant @$2M a year to rehab his Big Game Bo(m)b reputation?

MG


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> rose, always good to have your input, but how come you ain't sharing the intel about Saban hiring Stoops as another off-the-field assistant @$2M a year to rehab his Big Game Bo(m)b reputation?
> 
> MG


In advance of jg posting it.........Coach Saban lost his last "big game". So bob may want a rehabilitated gig at clemson!


----------



## crackerd

rose, upon the proverbial further review, you are correct, sir! However, one of those picayune little factoids that run straight into the middle of the line from time to time with no impact whatsoever just happened to pop open for a big'un this week: *'Bama has either won the national championship or been beaten by the national champion nine of the last 10 years.*

Psst! Since this is the official 2017 College Football Thread, please don't tell Jacob - he's still following his dream without St. Nick...










...and it ain't leading to Dreamland.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Brando brought up an interesting point yesterday when he was on the local ESPN radio station. He said that Bob Stoops & The Ole Ball Coach talk several times a month, if not once a week. He suggested that Bob Stoops retirement is sincere & that the talks with Steve Spurrier were probably a part of it.


----------



## Tim Mc

College football thread 2017!! Not a minute too soon. Good job , Jacob!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I'm looking for a 4-8 season, maybe five wins.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> I'm looking for a 4-8 season, maybe five wins.


Good luck to Wayne's and Dr Ed's Aggies this season...........other than that, no comment!

Tim, Jacob's triger used to be media days, now it's spring meetings and stoops!


----------



## Migillicutty

Going to be a weird season with the National Championship game being played on the first weekend.


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty! - you've just given me a grand idea! In 2003, think t'was, All-Bran claimed something called "The People's Championship" when they got excluded from the BCS playoff - the "people" being a couple of moonshiners holed up in a cabin on Lake Eufala trying to do something constructive while waiting for their still to kick in. (Also, to be fair, I think there was an outbreak of bovine encephalitis down there in All-Bran that either erupted spontaneously to prevent the team from traveling to a football game, or else the virus erupted in outrage after the BCS slight - either way, it was All-Bran, whaddya expect?) But anyhow, back to your brainstorm grist: It's now been nearly 18 months since 'Bama last copped a national championship, which is *way too long*, not to mention they lost the last one fair-and-square to a better team. 

But that's still a bitter pillaging to swallow. However...if we could somehow get the NCAA to go all-in for a *brink of the season national championship*, and attest that the 'Bama-Fshoes game fits all the criteria for it (Fulmer Cup-worthy offseason, five-stars still on the roster, best sideline medical tent, most rabid disdain for Hairball as a bad influence on the game, etc.), then declare the winner of the big game as referenced to be the 2017-1/12th NC, why it would be balm for Crimson souls maybe including the Tide's top ...*soul*, Coach Saban! Think it could fly?

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

They'd have to win first.


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> Texas fans got an early gift


Maybe but maybe not.......DKR was in his 30s when he was inexplicably hired to restore the UT program, that worked out pretty well. This is similar, a young coach who was a QB with limited physical skills but a high football IQ. UT's worst nightmare, a kid from Muleshoe Texas becomes the next great Sooner coach.
https://www.si.com/college-football/2017/06/13/lincoln-riley


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> Maybe but maybe not.......DKR was in his 30s when he was inexplicably hired to restore the UT program, that worked out pretty well. This is similar, a young coach who was a QB with limited physical skills but a high football IQ. UT's worst nightmare, a kid from Muleshoe Texas becomes the next great Sooner coach.
> https://www.si.com/college-football/2017/06/13/lincoln-riley


Could happen, or could be the second coming of Sonny Boy Shula, the ex-altar boy ordained accidental head football coach that Alabama had to endure before Saban appeared for our redemption. But based on the story you're linking to above (correct url is https://www.si.com/college-football/2017/06/13/lincoln-riley-oklahoma-football-coach), OU has made a far more compelling choice to succeed Big Game Bo(m)b.

MG

PS Always wondered what would've happened if DKR had stayed at (where?) Mississippi State in his 30s onward and done battle with The Bear on an annual basis. *Or...*if "Mama" hadn't called Bear home and _*he*_ made a career at aTm and faced the teasippers and DKR on an annual basis.


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Going to be a weird season with the National Championship game being played on the first weekend.


As crazy as it sounds, I think the.loser of this game may have the best chance to get to the playoffs. As long as it's a close competitive game. Look how Alabama has played after losing during the regular season in the past. They take no prisoners. FSU looked pretty tough after the Louisville beat down and they should have a much better team this year. It gets the monkey off your back early and makes a team hungry. Plus, losing early to either team will not be held against them.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Could happen, or could be the second coming of Sonny Boy Shula, the ex-altar boy ordained accidental head football coach that Alabama had to endure before Saban appeared for our redemption. But based on the story you're linking to above (correct url is https://www.si.com/college-football/2017/06/13/lincoln-riley-oklahoma-football-coach), OU has made a far more compelling choice to succeed Big Game Bo(m)b.
> 
> MG
> 
> PS Always wondered what would've happened if DKR had stayed at (where?) Mississippi State in his 30s onward and done battle with The Bear on an annual basis. *Or...*if "Mama" hadn't called Bear home and _*he*_ made a career at aTm and faced the teasippers and DKR on an annual basis.


You're leaving out some history, I believe! Didn't Mike Price become the only Undefeated, Untied, Unwon coach in AL FB history after Shula? 

Didn't DKR spend a year @ WA before leaving to UT & WA hired Jim Owens? The father of PAC-12 FB as played today. Statue @ Husky Stadium,
worked out well for the Huskies .


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> They'd have to win first.


A very astute observation. Take note mg. Bama opens the season 0 - 1. Not this year tim.

But to beat Jacob to the point, if Bama does win the game the 1/12th championship will be claimed, t-shirts printed and media guides adjusted accordingly!


----------



## roseberry

I do look forward to this exciting game. I think it may be noteworthy that it is also the 50th anniversary of an Alabama/Florida State opener where Alabama was undefeated the prior season and lost. But who cares about ancient history?


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> You're leaving out some history, I believe! Didn't Mike Price become the only Undefeated, Untied, Unwon coach in AL FB history after Shula?


BS, Marv - Before Sonny. For corroboration, plug in the Pricean phraseology as spaketh to his Cleopatra, er, Destiny: *"It's rolling, baby, it's rolling!"*



Marvin S said:


> Didn't DKR spend a year @ WA before leaving to UT & WA hired Jim Owens? The father of PAC-12 FB as played today. Statue @ Husky Stadium,
> worked out well for the Huskies .


Yeah, one season at UW before jumping to the teasippers after only two at Miss. State - try that today and you get Todd Graham-crackered (ostracized) as an overpaid opportunist. When anybody in their right mind knows, once you get that special affinity for StarkVegas, what happens in StarkVegas, either stays in StarkVegas or you turn into Dan Mullen, doomed to stay there forever himself, apparently...

MG


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> I do look forward to this exciting game. I think it may be noteworthy that it is also the 50th anniversary of an Alabama/Florida State opener where Alabama was undefeated the prior season and lost. But who cares about ancient history?


rose, remember the final score and outcome of that awful game? Tide "lost" 37-37 and it was a downward spiral for 'Bama and Bear next few years 'til DKR (and Emory Bellard) came along to help implement the Wishbone and have The Bear by way of the ground game walking on water again...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> As crazy as it sounds, I think the.loser of this game may have the best chance to get to the playoffs. As long as it's a close competitive game. Look how Alabama has played after losing during the regular season in the past. They take no prisoners. FSU looked pretty tough after the Louisville beat down and they should have a much better team this year. It gets the monkey off your back early and makes a team hungry. Plus, losing early to either team will not be held against them.


I agree Tim, I don't think a loss by either team shuts them out of the playoff. Either or both could easily make it back. Both teams will have tough schedules with quality opponents after this game. Win your conference and your in.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> A very astute observation. Take note mg. Bama opens the season 0 - 1. Not this year tim.
> 
> But to beat Jacob to the point, if Bama does win the game the 1/12th championship will be claimed, t-shirts printed and media guides adjusted accordingly!


Saban has definitely been doing his best Lou Holtsh, and downplaying the quality of his squad while simultaneously claiming FSU should be number 1. It's genius psychology. A) it is classic coach talk around his team to keep them levelheaded. B) if he does end up losing his team drops a paltry spot or two as the media and voters all think, gee Saban was right FSU is really good.


----------



## roseberry

MG, thanks for the correction. I recalled a loss when it was really a "sis kiss"!


----------



## Migillicutty

You could substitute pretty much any, "sec, sec, sec" team....


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> MG, thanks for the correction. I recalled a loss when it was really a "sis kiss"!


Rose, that was an ignominious 'un in Tide annals, aight, but not ignominious enough (unlike All-Bran in the Sugar Bowl 30 years ago) to get dredged up in a NYT article today about "sis-kissin'" around the wide world of sports" ...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

At least Slingblade was funny. Ed O just is not funny @ all. I thought he struggled @ the podium yesterday. Oh well. Hopefully Arden Key will be ready to play in time for conference play.


----------



## kftopgun

Jacob Hawkes said:


> At least Slingblade was funny. Ed O just is not funny @ all. I thought he struggled @ the podium yesterday. Oh well. Hopefully Arden Key will be ready to play in time for conference play.


I like Coach O, but he made my ears bleed with the two/three deep rundown of every position. I almost turned it off.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

kftopgun said:


> I like Coach O, but he made my ears bleed with the two/three deep rundown of every position. I almost turned it off.


It was rough. No denying that. I just wish he had a funny story to tell. Maybe he could be more engaging. I just get tired of the sign off being the same & nonstop a$$ kissing of the state. I'm happy for him, I just don't see him being the guy. His practice philosophy is the same as what Petey Boy had @ SC. I like that he learned from his mistakes, I just thought LSU settled.


----------



## Migillicutty

https://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2017/7/12/15959260/florida-state-clemson-sec-alabama


----------



## Tim Mc

Lots of people saying they're done with RTF these days. I admit that I don't partake in as many discussions as I used to. So many of the good posters are not here anymore for one reason or another.
I just hope that this College football thread continues as it always has.
I sincerely enjoy reading the comments and sparring with all the regulars on here. It has become a tradition as part of my favorite sport, college football.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It's part of the reason I still post on here. Sept 2 isn't that far now.


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> Lots of people saying they're done with RTF these days. I admit that I don't partake in as many discussions as I used to. So many of the good posters are not here anymore for one reason or another.
> I just hope that this College football thread continues as it always has.
> I sincerely enjoy reading the comments and sparring with all the regulars on here. It has become a tradition as part of my favorite sport, college football.


Did I read what I thought I did? On ESPN - the Big Ten only had 14 players drafted by the NFL this last go around?


----------



## Tim Mc

Marvin S said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people saying they're done with RTF these days. I admit that I don't partake in as many discussions as I used to. So many of the good posters are not here anymore for one reason or another.
> I just hope that this College football thread continues as it always has.
> I sincerely enjoy reading the comments and sparring with all the regulars on here. It has become a tradition as part of my favorite sport, college football.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I read what I thought I did? On ESPN - the Big Ten only had 14 players drafted by the NFL this last go around?
Click to expand...

That was the 1st round, Marvin.


Th


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Hugh Freeze out @ Ole Miss. Yikes!!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

That is shocking after his rounds at SEC media days. He was saying all the right things. 

Tim I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## Migillicutty

Well after looking it up I see there is some cause behind the forced resignation.

moral of the story is 50 recruiting violations are ok, but don't call an escort. 

You can't spell escort without "sec". --mark packer


----------



## roseberry

rtf college football is FUN!

sherry hates it.......that's how i know it's fun!

now, before i start talkin smack......the watson kid elected draft, right?


----------



## EdA

Holy it, it is July and this thing is already on page 2. How about that Spieth kid at the Open Championship?


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> You can't spell escort without "sec". --mark packer


Rick Pitino disagrees with this statement.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Holy it, it is July and this thing is already on page 2. How about that Spieth kid at the Open Championship?


Meh. It's The British Open to me. I'm ready for the weekend rounds. Jordan is obviously talented & well liked, just not by me.


----------



## EdA

bamajeff said:


> Rick Pitino disagrees with this statement.


So does George O'Leary who screwed himself out of the Notre Dame job.


----------



## jgsanders

Well, the 2017 CFB season is getting near. I know many of you think it's been all parades, championship rings, confetti and gum drops in Clemson Nation this off season….and while that is mostly true…we had a very significant setback since the championship game that I’m only just now prepared to discuss. 

No, it’s not the loss of DeShawn Watson or our core receiver group…No….it’s not Dabo returning to his alma mater Alabama…something much worse I’m afraid…

Our beloved Sam Ponder has moved from the CFB ranks of College Game Day and her adopted Clemson roots to take over for Chris Berman and the Sunday/NFL crowd. While Clemson Nation loves and supports Sam’s “promotion” we never got to see her come down the slide in our new athletic facility…please come back Sam….we miss you already….please…pretty please!


----------



## roseberry

Just heard Jimbo on the Finebaum show. Sounds very confident and at ease! I did not like it very much.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> Just heard Jimbo on the Finebaum show. Sounds very confident and at ease! I did not like it very much.


I would worry more about Sam Darnold and SC, but we'll see as the season progresses. He sure ended last season on a high note!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Just heard Jimbo on the Finebaum show. Sounds very confident and at ease! I did not like it very much.


Sarcasm over 5 weeks out.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> I would worry more about Sam Darnold and SC, but we'll see as the season progresses. He sure ended last season on a high note!


Heisman winner for sure.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> I would worry more about Sam Darnold and SC, but we'll see as the season progresses. He sure ended last season on a high note!


tide doesn't play usc in this year's opener......that was last year!


----------



## roseberry

Oh and JG, this is not to diminish the skills of a very accomplished sideline reporter or to reduce a nice lady to arbitrary numbers, but I just wonder what a man from the Dallas-Fort Worth area like doctor Ed would score Sam Ponder on a one-to-ten scale? I got a number in mind, i'll just hold it until dr. ed makes his pronouncement!


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> tide doesn't play usc in this year's opener......that was last year!


Ouch!😀 On the other hand I don't think Darnold played in that game. Things kind of turned around when coach put him in. Not talking about the opener, thinking more toward the end of the season, though not counting my chickens.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Ouch!&#55357;&#56832; On the other hand I don't think Darnold played in that game. Things kind of turned around when coach put him in. Not talking about the opener, thinking more toward the end of the season, though not counting my chickens.


if your thinking post season and tide.......think peach bowl this year!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

For the 1st time in LSU History, practices are closed to the media. Ed O is getting ripped & rightly so. The BS about opening up practices to the media during the interm role & he pulls this. Insanity. Paranoid.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> For the 1st time in LSU History, practices are closed to the media. Ed O is getting ripped & rightly so. The BS about opening up practices to the media during the interm role & he pulls this. Insanity. Paranoid.


Jacob! Yaw-Yaw Footbaw (Orgie) don't want 'em gettin' wind of his (and Hewston Nutts') humanitarian gesture to return to Ole Miss in their hour of need for integrity and winning percentage as co-head coaches. While tLSU opens negotiations to bring Ty Willingham out of retirement to Baton Rouge as the choice for head coach who's at least the equal of Coach O record-wise...

MG


----------



## roseberry

bama's deshaun gets big dui satudrday night.


----------



## BonMallari

The Amway Coaches pre season poll is out.....and my Longhorns are on it, don't know if that's the kiss of death, but it gives them something to shoot at. I will be pleased with a winning season and a bowl game.....

I like UCLA over Texas A&M the first weekend.....Jim Mora Jr and Sumlin both on the hot seat at their respective schools. Could be the beginning of the end for either coach,maybe both


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> bama's deshaun gets big dui satudrday night.


Nothing to worry about John. He will get the standard double secret probation and be good to go for the opener vs. the lowly Noles of the even lower ACC.


----------



## roseberry

oh....."he wasn't driving"!

i hope riding in a car drunk is not a crime? public drunkenness should be the charge if he is of age and got out of the car. another 5 star recruit who hasnt lived up to the billing.......yet.

he needs a big game vs fsu and a big season to make draft stock rise.......double secret is in order


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> oh....."he wasn't driving"!
> 
> i hope riding in a car drunk is not a crime? public drunkenness should be the charge if he is of age and got out of the car. another 5 star recruit who hasnt lived up to the billing.......yet.
> 
> he needs a big game vs fsu and a big season to make draft stock rise.......double secret is in order


C'mon, rose! - Saban's doing his penance for him. In a magnanimous act of contrition, apparently he's taking the commitment of a 2-star (I repeat 2-star) recruit today, at last count the 2,485th-rated prospect in the country.* That should erase Hand's *venial* sin of sleeping it off.

MG

*Actually, he's fallen today to the 2,650th-rated prospect, which only goes to show how serious Saban is about atoning for Hand's sobriety-inducing snooze.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Weli you know the Fulmer cup has been retired and given to Baylor. So, Saban is safe.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU is dangerously thin & inexperienced alone The OL. Matt Canada is going to earn his money this year.


----------



## Rick Hall

Being a pretty casual LSU fan, I'm looking forward to seeing how the coming season will go, rather than dreading how it might.


----------



## Marvin S

This years conference of the QB's = PAC 12 . Looks good on paper!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> This years conference of the QB's = PAC 12 . *Looks good on paper!*


Where's Sonny Sixkiller when you need him, Marvin?

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Where's Sonny Sixkiller when you need him, Marvin?
> 
> MG


Right now he is a greeter over on the peninsula for a casino. Looks like he could play a down or 
two still . We could always bring back "One Eye".


----------



## jgsanders

I know its a College football thread, but 2 young men who could be playing their senior year in college looked awfully good last night in their NFL debuts.

The Pac 12's Christian McCaffrey showed impressive quickness and agility in last night's Panthers vs Texans game and looked like he belongs in the league and worthy of his high draft selection.

Clemson's DeShaun Watson showed tremendous arm strength and his usual poise last night for the Texans. You can see it in this young man's eyes...zero panic and situational awareness that you just can't teach. Thank you Cleveland, NY Jets, etc for passing on him.


----------



## BonMallari

jgsanders said:


> I know its a College football thread, but 2 young men who could be playing their senior year in college looked awfully good last night in their NFL debuts.
> 
> The Pac 12's Christian McCaffrey showed impressive quickness and agility in last night's Panthers vs Texans game and looked like he belongs in the league and worthy of his high draft selection.
> 
> Clemson's DeShaun Watson showed tremendous arm strength and his usual poise last night for the Texans. You can see it in this young man's eyes...zero panic and situational awareness that you just can't teach. Thank you Cleveland, NY Jets, etc for passing on him.


You left out Foreman at RB, he had a nice run or two including hurdling one defender


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

There ya go.


----------



## jgsanders

You are very correct Bon. Hope that young man can keep his nose clean as he has a bright future. Also, if you could buy stock in college football teams, your Longhorns would be a great buy right now. Future is bright. No old fashioned name plates over your locker in Austin fellas, you get a flat screen tv that has your name on it. Very cool and I'm sure recruits love it. 

Also, good one Jacob! But will the world as we know it implode if Bama loses back to back games to lowly ACC teams? Those Bama coat tails have gotta be awfully heavy these days! Ha!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The gumps will win going away. Yes. You heard it here 1st. They run roughshod over the OOC teams on opening weekend. That's just what they do.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> There ya go.
> 
> View attachment 57833


Jacob, SI has a very good breakdown of conferences in this weeks edition. 
That has to suffice for those of us who are, by lack of attention, not too 
bright about the sport. I'll let you draw your own conclusions .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I only found the article from last month. Do you have the link to it?


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob, I'm not that skilled with a computer. Sorry about that.


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I only found the article from last month. Do you have the link to it?


Jacob, I think this is the article Marvin was referring to...coinciding with the last time the Pac12 was relevant...if I'm interpreting these petroglyphs correctly


----------



## John Robinson

jgsanders said:


> Jacob, I think this is the article Marvin was referring to...coinciding with the last time the Pac12 was relevant...if I'm interpreting these petroglyphs correctly


Do you have to be a National Champ to be relevant?


----------



## jgsanders

Yes sir, you do. But you can also be Champions of Life like Butch Jones' Rocky Top Volunteers. 

I thought that might get your attention too John. Just picking at Marvin. I thought he might could send the article via pony express until I realized the permanent nature of its source. 

You should be very excited about your Trojans this year. Gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## John Robinson

jgsanders said:


> Yes sir, you do. But you can also be Champions of Life like Butch Jones' Rocky Top Volunteers.
> 
> I thought that might get your attention too John. Just picking at Marvin. I thought he might could send the article via pony express until I realized the permanent nature of its source.
> 
> You should be very excited about your Trojans this year. Gonna be fun to watch.


Lol, Marvin is old but we don't have to go too far back for PAC 12 relevance. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on the Trojans this year. I'll take it week by week. Congrats on Clemson, that was a great game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> Jacob, I'm not that skilled with a computer. Sorry about that.


https://www.si.com/college-football/2017/07/21/conference-power-rankings-sec-acc-big-ten

That's the one I found. It's interesting.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Jacob, I think this is the article Marvin was referring to...coinciding with the last time the Pac12 was relevant...if I'm interpreting these petroglyphs correctly


I laughed. I think The PAC 12 is legit. They have my favorite QB to watch. The Chosen Rosen isn't bad either.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Lol, Marvin is old but we don't have to go too far back for PAC 12 relevance. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on the Trojans this year. I'll take it week by week. Congrats on Clemson, that was a great game.


John, recognize that old is relative .

The young bull & the old bull are standing in the pasture next to a herd of heifers. 
The young bull says "let's jump over the fence & service a couple of those heifers."
The old bull says "let's mosey over to the fence, crawl under it & service them all."

You do see what I mean. You do recognize it was Jim Owens who made PAC-12 FB 
relevant?


----------



## jgsanders

John Robinson said:


> Lol, Marvin is old but we don't have to go too far back for PAC 12 relevance. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on the Trojans this year. I'll take it week by week. Congrats on Clemson, that was a great game.


John, until this year's championship game, and I'm obviously biased, the 2004 or 2005 game USC played in South Bend is my favorite college football game. Leinart's 4th down pass was on the money with under 1.30 to play. That team just seemed destined to win. I remember telling my wife I had just watched the best college football game I'd ever seen, and I love CFB. In many ways it was more enjoyable for me as I didn't have a dog in the fight and could just enjoy the game for what it was. A million times better than those 9-6 puntfests/kicker contests Bama and LSU put on display in recent years.


----------



## John Robinson

I became a serious fan around 64, my algebra teacher Mr. Collins was huge UCLA fan, while my dad, aunt and uncle all went to SC. My uncle Ron played on the Trojan o-line when I was little. Tommy Prothro coached the Bruins, while my favorite all time coach John MacKay coached the Trojans. I remember Jim Owens and Dee Andros, the great pumpkin. There have been lots of good-great PAC 10-12 coaches since, but those are the ones I grew up on.


----------



## roseberry

guys i gotta say i apologize. last season i was a SUPER SWAMI! i predicted almost everything correctly in my preseason posts about each and every team. and when i say almost, i was perfect at 14 + 59:56 and 0(but for those last 4 seconds i would have .my own show and be "the college football medium on E channel")

i am just not feeling it this time. do you tbink it is like donaldtrump says........am i tired of winning?

only 2 weeks until the most epic opening game in college football history and so what. boys i hope i come out of this funk. say a prayer for me!


----------



## mjh345

roseberry said:


> guys i gotta say i apologize. last season i was a SUPER SWAMI! i predicted almost everything correctly in my preseason posts about each and every team. and when i say almost, i was perfect at 14 + 59:56 and 0(but for those last 4 seconds i would have .my own show and be "the college football medium on E channel")
> 
> 
> i am just not feeling it this time. do you tbink it is like donaldtrump says........am i tired of winning?
> 
> only 2 weeks until the most epic opening game in college football history and so what. boys i hope i come out of this funk. say a prayer for me!


 I'm confident you will rally and rise to the occasion John
I'll pray for you just to be safe.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Guess who showed up this morning in his newly renovated home?? 

http://www.theadvocate.com/baton_rouge/sports/lsu/article_04bd0c4e-866a-11e7-8976-b7c6daf563cb.html


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> I became a serious fan around 64, my algebra teacher Mr. Collins was huge UCLA fan, while my dad, aunt and uncle all went to SC. My uncle Ron played on the Trojan o-line when I was little. Tommy Prothro coached the Bruins, while my favorite all time coach John MacKay coached the Trojans. I remember Jim Owens and Dee Andros, the great pumpkin. There have been lots of good-great PAC 10-12 coaches since, but those are the ones I grew up on.


John, regret to inform you that political college football correctness is catching up with this thread - USC is now having pressure applied to rename your mascot because, you know, as "Traveler," he's got that affiliation with Gen'l Lee (not the spiffy Gen'l Lee on "Dukes of Hazard" but the retrograde guy with the scruffy (but distinguished!) beard who looked like Denver Pyle on the Dukes of Hazard).

So far, however, my suggestion of a mascot name change from "Traveler" to *"Non-White Bronco" *has fallen on deaf beers...

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Did you here the stupid questions Muschamp was asked? And he didn't even know there is going to be an eclipse.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> I became a serious fan around 64, my algebra teacher Mr. Collins was huge UCLA fan, while my dad, aunt and uncle all went to SC. My uncle Ron played on the Trojan o-line when I was little. Tommy Prothro coached the Bruins, while my favorite all time coach John MacKay coached the Trojans. I remember Jim Owens and Dee Andros, the great pumpkin. There have been lots of good-great PAC 10-12 coaches since, but those are the ones I grew up on.


Pre season rankings are out - USC #4, Huskies #8, a bunch of other teams folks puff up 
on these threads in the top 10 .


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Pre season rankings are out - USC #4, Huskies #8, a bunch of other teams folks puff up
> on these threads in the top 10 .


deeezang! them trojans and huskies musta lifted, conditioned and recruited like maniacs in the off season. last year one of the puff up teams beat them by a combined 76 to 13.


----------



## canuckkiller

Hi John -
I was at Camp San Onofre, Camp Pendleton '54 (Sept. - Jan. '55). Great games at the Coliseum and Barney
Anthony - "Barney's Beanry" - after the games. SC, Jon Arnet and company; UCLA, Red Sanders & that Great
Single Wing - defense, defense: 9-0-0.

Rose Bowl '55- Ohio State came calling . Hop-along Cassidy, Full Back BoBo, QB Dave Legget & Co. 
IN THE RAIN "tore 'em (SC) up"!

WD


----------



## road kill

BUCKY, checking in @ 9!


----------



## John Robinson

canuckkiller said:


> Hi John -
> I was at Camp San Onofre, Camp Pendleton '54 (Sept. - Jan. '55). Great games at the Coliseum and Barney
> Anthony - "Barney's Beanry" - after the games. SC, Jon Arnet and company; UCLA, Red Sanders & that Great
> Single Wing - defense, defense: 9-0-0.
> 
> Rose Bowl '55- Ohio State came calling . Hop-along Cassidy, Full Back BoBo, QB Dave Legget & Co.
> IN THE RAIN "tore 'em (SC) up"!
> 
> WD


I went to three Rose Bowls in late 60s-70s. The first one, 1968 I think, Ohio State beat us with Rex Kern at qb, the next one (1970?), we beat Bo Shembechler's Michigan, last one Pat Haden and company beat Ohio State. Those Big Ten-PAC Ten Rose Bowls were special.


----------



## canuckkiller

Rex Kern was All-State Everything. I spent many sales/tech calls with his Uncle when working for
Anchor Hocking Container/Closure in NE. Rex's Dad was a barber in Lancaster, Ohio where Anchor
HQ was located. Woody Hayes came to Lancaster every week to get his hair cut until Rex came
aboard -

Just a smidgen of trivia for you, John -

WD


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> deeezang! them trojans and huskies musta lifted, conditioned and recruited like maniacs in the off season. last year one of the puff up teams beat them by a combined 76 to 13.


It's a new season . Your team has to go out of conference to play any top 10 team. 
Looks like another cream puff schedule after the 1st game .


----------



## Migillicutty

Great read on college football and why we love it so. I could see, hear, smell and taste the sights and sounds of so many games. After having attended well over 100 games, it never gets old. It's almost time.

https://www.sbnation.com/longform/2013/8/27/4652132/why-we-love-college-football


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Great read on college football and why we love it so. I could see, hear, smell and taste the sights and sounds of so many games. After having attended well over 100 games, it never gets old. It's almost time.
> https://www.sbnation.com/longform/2013/8/27/4652132/why-we-love-college-football


Or, 'Cutty, you could take in t*he antithetical view from The New York Times,* by an acknowledged gridiron anthropologist from "Oxford College of Emory University" (in other words, no football team to cheer for). I'm sure Our Jacob will mount a Mike the Tiger VII "good kitty" charge of protest, though must say I do like the graphic with the article of the All-Bran player completely "befogged" by his mission in life, however - you can be certain from past-performance charts that it ain't excelling at form tackling...

MG


----------



## Brad Turner

jgsanders said:


> Yes sir, you do. But you can also be Champions of Life like Butch Jones' Rocky Top Volunteers.
> 
> I thought that might get your attention too John. Just picking at Marvin. I thought he might could send the article via pony express until I realized the permanent nature of its source.
> 
> You should be very excited about your Trojans this year. Gonna be fun to watch.


There it is, The "Champions of Life" reference. He's a goober, but I think my Vols will surprise some people this year. Several unproven commodities, but I like what I see pre-season. I'm not getting too excited because of the train wreck that happened last year, but there's some talent on Rocky Top.


----------



## crackerd

Brad Turner said:


> There it is, The "Champions of Life" reference. He's a goober, but I think my Vols will surprise some people this year. Several unproven commodities, but I like what I see pre-season. I'm not getting too excited because of the train wreck that happened last year, but there's some talent on Rocky Top.


First things first, Brad - that Champions of Life accomplishment apparently brought some undue attention to your Viles' stalwart, ahem, defense under the capable control of Bobby Shoop. He did so well in putting *U*chea*T* in the top 120 (of 121 D1 schools) defensively, that you could almost believe his story that Penn State had fired him (for incompetency) the year ol' Botch Jones hired him for $1.3 large, a raise of about 70% by my calculations over what Penn State was paying him. 

But hang on, Shoopy, as we used to say to Our Bobby across the pond: Penn State maintains that he left of his own volition and in so doing, that he's responsible for about $1M in buyout money. Naturally, Penn State - fellow geniuses to your Viles in football matters of late - has already spent the money owed by Shoopy to help finance the new and patently unjustifiable and exorbitant contract for James "Don't Call Me Has-Been" Franklin. Both institutions rightly branded as Champions of Life Scams (and Continuing Penance for Previous Sins) extraordinaire, if you ask me.

MG


----------



## Brad Turner

crackerd said:


> First things first, Brad - that Champions of Life accomplishment apparently brought some undue attention to your Viles' stalwart, ahem, defense under the capable control of Bobby Shoop. He did so well in putting *U*chea*T* in the top 120 (of 121 D1 schools) defensively, that you could almost believe his story that Penn State had fired him (for incompetency) the year ol' Botch Jones hired him for $1.3 large, a raise of about 70% by my calculations over what Penn State was paying him.
> 
> But hang on, Shoopy, as we used to say to Our Bobby across the pond: Penn State maintains that he left of his own volition and in so doing, that he's responsible for about $1M in buyout money. Naturally, Penn State - fellow geniuses to your Viles in football matters of late - has already spent the money owed by Shoopy to help finance the new and patently unjustifiable and exorbitant contract for James "Don't Call Me Has-Been" Franklin. Both institutions rightly branded as Champions of Life Scams (and Continuing Penance for Previous Sins) extraordinaire, *if you ask me*.
> 
> MG


I didn't ask, but I knew I could count on you to comment. :roll eyes: Should be a fun year, I hear Coach Jones has a new list of "Butchisms" for the faithful.


----------



## crackerd

Brad Turner said:


> I didn't ask, but I knew I could count on you to comment. *:roll tide:* Should be a fun year, I hear Coach Jones has a new list of "Butchisms" for the faithful.


He's also on the verge of having to declare himself Champion of Life *Insurance* - as the actuarial table on ol' Botch's head coaching shelf life is nearing its expiration date.

Of course, the SEC, and not just the gumps, are jubilant over the possiblity of Peytie Boy waiting in the on-deck circle.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Enough talk about the substandard teams without elite talent. LSU has 2 Preseason All Americans, the rest of The SEC has 3 total. 

K'Lavon Chaisson is good for 2 - 2.5 sacks against BYU. He's the real deal as a true freshman & I can't wait until The STATE game to watch him & Arden Key getting after The QB @ the same time.


----------



## Brad Turner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Enough talk about the substandard teams without elite talent. LSU has 2 Preseason All Americans, the rest of The SEC has 3 total.
> 
> K'Lavon Chaisson is good for 2 - 2.5 sacks against BYU. He's the real deal as a true freshman & I can't wait until The STATE game to watch him & Arden Key getting after The QB @ the same time.


Weren't you just talking about how thin LSU is this year? Hopefully, y'all will be healthy on 11/18. Im not sure that I can listen to excuses when we hang that "L" on you. I'm thinking LSU starts out 5-0, Jacob is full-on national championship hype train, and they finish 6-6 barely bowl eligible.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

*Dangerously* thin on The OL. The starting 5 are solid, but injuries are almost a certainty on The OL. 

I had to get what bragging I can in. They're not going 6-6 with this talent. 8-4 would be a disappointment. I say they're going 9-3. On talent alone they win those games. I'm just anxiously awaiting to see this offense. The defense & special teams are a known commodity.


----------



## roseberry

sam darn.....whatever is first team preseason aa. last year's Heisman winner is 2nd team.

pretty impressive for sam.

however, alabama has a returning starting qb for the first time in three national championships and three playoff appearances! be careful who you put your early money on!


----------



## roseberry

one week and counting until the opening game of the century!


----------



## roseberry

Here is a pole for us fans. How many of you ever got shot in the leg in a bar, and the only thing you did wrong was stay out too late?


----------



## roseberry

By the way if your answer to the question was yes I have, then you are a defensive lineman for Nick Saban at the University of Alabama!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Here is a poll for us fans. How many of you ever got shot in the leg in a bar, and the only thing you did wrong was stay out too late?


John, I used to tell our sons as they were going through their teen years "Nothing good will happen after Midnight so I expect you home by then". 
On occasion they slipped but fortunately there was chores for them to do in the AM & they were rolled out at the normal time.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU/BYU moved to The NO. I'll probably go to the game now.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Here is a pole cat for us Bammer fans (sorry, Marvin). *How many of you ever got shot in the leg in a bar, and the only thing you did wrong was stay out too late?*


rose, if you're "No. 1 with a bullet," as 'Bama's been for much of the last 10 years, bullets may have a strong tendency to seek you out. Poor lad was just unfortunately found by the "seeker" - and, luckily, only grazed enough to keep entrenched in the starting defensive front.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

For Marvin and the point spread watchers this weekend...gimme

Indiana plus 20.5 at home hosting the Buckeyes
Rutgers plus 27.5 at home on a Friday night vs the cross country flying Wash Huskies
Kent St plus 40 at Clemson 
Georgia minus 14.5 at home vs App State


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> For Marvin and the point spread watchers this weekend...gimme
> 
> Indiana plus 20.5 at home hosting the Buckeyes
> Rutgers plus 27.5 at home on a Friday night vs the cross country flying Wash Huskies
> Kent St plus 40 at Clemson
> Georgia minus 14.5 at home vs App State


I will be happy with a win regardless of spread. Opening weekend is generally good for a surprise
or two. 

Congrats to your Clemson golfer who only had to eagle & birdie the last 2 holes to force a Playoff,
that he won on the 1st hole . New National Amateur Champ!


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> I will be happy with a win regardless of spread. Opening weekend is generally good for a surprise
> or two.
> 
> Congrats to your Clemson golfer who only had to eagle & birdie the last 2 holes to force a Playoff,
> that he won on the 1st hole . New National Amateur Champ!


Same here on the football opener...I'll take a 10 point win, or any win for that matter

Yeah, Doc Redman just finished his freshman year at Clemson and he has a bright future....A couple of cool tidbits about him and the Nat Am win/tournament. His given name is Doc (not a nickname), he has 4.0 in the honors college at Clemson (mathematics major I think), he had to survive a sudden death that had 13 other golfers vying for the last 8 spots just to get into the field. His name is now on a trophy that also features the likes of Woods, Mickelson, Nicklaus, Palmer, and Jones and he will be teeing it up at the 2018 Masters. 

A side note too Marvin, one of Clemson's best golfers came out of Washington, Kyle Stanley, who won a PGA tournament earlier in the summer.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Same here on the football opener...I'll take a 10 point win, or any win for that matter
> 
> Yeah, Doc Redman just finished his freshman year at Clemson and he has a bright future....A couple of cool tidbits about him and the Nat Am win/tournament. His given name is Doc (not a nickname), he has 4.0 in the honors college at Clemson (mathematics major I think), he had to survive a sudden death that had 13 other golfers vying for the last 8 spots just to get into the field. His name is now on a trophy that also features the likes of Woods, Mickelson, Nicklaus, Palmer, and Jones and he will be teeing it up at the 2018 Masters.
> 
> A side note too Marvin, one of Clemson's best golfers came out of Washington, Kyle Stanley, who won a PGA tournament earlier in the summer.


What I love about college sports!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Student athletes .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Easy money. Take LSU in the spread.


----------



## Tim Mc

The Buckeyes kick it off tonight. 
Indiana will be the first victim of 15 straight. Remember you heard it here first!


----------



## roseberry

Hoosiers pretty good last year? Their coach cried in the walk!

It's on........I'M OUTTA MY FUNK!


----------



## Tim Mc

The Hoosier QB is an accurate passer.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Hoosiers pretty good last year? Their coach cried in the walk!
> 
> It's on........I'M OUTTA MY FUNK!


Hoosiers are underrated for sure. Playing with house money at home tonight. Won the first quarter, but 3 more to go. Might be Urban crying when it's all said and done.


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> The Hoosier QB is an accurate passer.


Yes he is. And where was urban when iu recruited those quick, come to the ball and catch it receivers?


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hoosier QB is an accurate passer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is. And where was urban when iu recruited those quick, come to the ball and catch it receivers?
Click to expand...

Big receivers too or OSU dbacks are all midgets. Maybe I jumped the gun... 14-1


----------



## roseberry

It'll be OK tim.......just a good team making an interesting three quarters with a great team.

Freshman back has had one great run and is an excellent receiver!


----------



## Brad Turner

osu (i.e. JT Barret) looked horrible in the first half. Indiana's defense is not really that good. osu's secondary better figure something out in a hurry or OU is going to put it on them next week. I suspect their run d will be a little better than Indiana's. The freshman running back for osu does look good though.


----------



## Tim Mc

Brad Turner said:


> osu (i.e. JT Barret) looked horrible in the first half. Indiana's defense is not really that good. osu's secondary better figure something out in a hurry or OU is going to put it on them next week. I suspect their run d will be a little better than Indiana's. The freshman running back for osu does look good though.


Barrett and the offense did look pretty bad. At least they made some adjustments at halftime on both sides of the ball. 
Dobbins was impressive, kinda reminded me of Dalvin Cook with his build and quickness. I'll take that comparison any day. 
I wouldn't be so sure the OU run defense is better than Indiana, it wasn't very good last year when they played .


----------



## Brad Turner

Where are our UF and FSU guys? We've got some scandals going on down in that state.


----------



## Tim Mc

Really excited for the big game tomorrow night. My completely impartial pick is the Noles to pull it out in a close game. Should be a classic.


----------



## bjoiner

Brad Turner said:


> Where are our UF and FSU guys? We've got some scandals going on down in that state.


The UF guys are busy cutting off their jeans for this year's pair of jorts. FSU guys are out fishing for crab legs.


----------



## BonMallari

could the hype from ESPN for Harbaugh and Michigan be any more nauseating....

gonna miss Sam Ponder on Sat mornings....good thing I still have Melissa Stark on Sun morning...will have to record it because 4am on the west coast is a bit early


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> could the hype from ESPN for Harbaugh and Michigan be any more nauseating....
> 
> gonna miss Sam Ponder on Sat mornings....good thing I still have Melissa Stark on Sun morning...will have to record it because 4am on the west coast is a bit early


Just like boxing, just don't have them in skimpy outfits .


----------



## roseberry

Clemson opening up a little faster than tosu and Wisconsin. Poor Kent state.......Crosby, stills, Nash and young may do another song about this.

Clemson opens up bashing two teams in a row from ohio.......and alabama


----------



## BonMallari

My Horns look like a high rolling dog that won't settle down and concentrate...and forgot everything they learned in summer practice...


----------



## Migillicutty

Brad Turner said:


> Where are our UF and FSU guys? We've got some scandals going on down in that state.


Maybe in gunsville aka hogtown. uF has ten players suspended. FSU is just getting ready to play in the biggest opening game in history. Doesn't really matter though as long as win at life.


----------



## Tim Mc

Slinging Sammy must have stayed up too late practing his Heisman speech. Not to sharp today.


----------



## roseberry

Bama lost too much d. Francois too tough a kid. Fsu 34 Bama 17 (after missing 3 fg)


----------



## roseberry

Who was wishing that Herman guy went to lsu.........oh yeah, that was me!


----------



## Migillicutty

We know how much bama pays for "analysts" It must pale in comparison to what they pay refs. Good lord that's frustrating. Other than that, good clean hard fought game by two very good teams so far. Looking like this very well could be a preview of a playoff game regardless of what happens tonight.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> My Horns look like a high rolling dog that won't settle down and concentrate...and forgot everything they learned in summer practice...


Maybe they should have given Charlie Strong a little more rope?


----------



## Migillicutty

Refs didn't cost us that game, atrocious STs did. Two really good defenses out there. Looks like FSUs season is over with 12 going down with a knee. Hard to stomach that. Hats off to Bama, well played hard fought game. Was hopeful we would see you again at the end of the year, but that is unlikely now.


----------



## roseberry

I am too distraught about the quarterback injury to comment on this game. 

He caught my eye and admiration in last year's opening game comeback against ol miss. I watched his amazing toughness and resilience all season. This injury may be a great loss to our season as fans. I hope he is ok.


----------



## road kill

Bucky barely scored 59!

Jonathon Taylor!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Who was wishing that Herman guy went to lsu.........oh yeah, that was me!


The thing is, LSU's 2nd Team D is light years better than the starters @ Texas. 

You had to feel bad for the BYU fans. It wasn't the fact that BYU never crossed midfield, it was the simple fact that it is Decadence Week in The NO that really had their fans upset. I hope they didn't try the tourist trap on Bourbon. Yikes!!!!


----------



## Marvin S

Opening weekend!

Teams won that were supposed to, mostly!
Special teams play won what was a very close contest between #1 & #3. 
The Gators hung in quite well for a team with 10 suspensions, is MI overhyped?
Is Western MI that good or?
Now it will be nice to see some of the victors playing FBS level teams & #1 can 
go back to playing them after their big win :razz:. Just for you John . 

Lots of undercoached talent!


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Opening weekend!
> 
> Teams won that were supposed to, mostly!
> Special teams play won what was a very close contest between #1 & #3.
> The Gators hung in quite well for a team with 10 suspensions, is MI overhyped?
> Is Western MI that good or?
> Now it will be nice to see some of the victors playing FBS level teams & #1 can
> go back to playing them after their big win :razz:. Just for you John .
> 
> Lots of undercoached talent!


A great many teams started sloooooooow and finished fast. Tosu, Wisconsin, usc and some others behind at halftime and win big. Louisville had a tough one with boiler makers. Good on the other usc for winning against NC state.

Oh and Sam darn old this year's Heisman trophy winner throws zero td's and two picks and wins with big rushing effort! (for you and Jacob, marvin) and yes western Michigan is a good team.


----------



## BonMallari

my Horns got biatch slapped, darn near got run out of the stadium..funny thing is they actually had a shot at winning, or should I say going ahead in the game..This QB is not comfortable in the offense installed, will give him the benefit of a doubt since its his third OC/play caller in two years...threw into questionable coverage way too often...wish I could comment on the running game , but there was NONE...If this is the bunch that Charlie left then they can transfer to South Florida...defensive backs got BURNED...I fear that OU and OKST will hang a hundred on this defense..

I will take UCLA and the points....West Va and the points....Tenn and the under in the first half


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Christian Miller & Terrell Lewis are likely out for the year with injuries to biceps & an elbow, respectively. Sad for the kids & not good for the gumps.


----------



## EdA

Am I the only one watching? Swami, Jacob, Wayne?


----------



## roseberry

Not in touch with the swami side yet, but sumlin got aggies players under a "heat transfer"!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Not in touch with the swami side yet, but sumlin got aggies players under a "heat transfer"!


Perhaps the PAC 10 boys can explain how a mediocre SEC team goes into LA and handles one of their favorites giving no respect to the great Josh Rosen, the chosen one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yes sir. I've been watching the boat racing. Unreal how TAMU is beating them up along the lines.


----------



## Tim Mc

It's a shame the Noles lost their qb for the year. Such high hopes for the season and they're probably up in smoke now, at least by FSU standards, ACC and or National champs. 
The Noles were right there with them , athlete for athlete which not many teams can claim to be. Still, it's hard to fathom playing the Tide and not losing at least a few bodies. 
Year in and year out those boys are monsters.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> Perhaps the PAC 10 boys can explain how a mediocre SEC team goes into LA and handles one of their favorites giving no respect to the great Josh Rosen, the chosen one.


Anybody who beats UCLA is good in my book. I don't even know who they played, I don't follow them.


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> Perhaps the PAC 10 boys can explain how a mediocre SEC team goes into LA and handles one of their favorites giving no respect to the great Josh Rosen, the chosen one.


By everything I read there are serious chemistry issues that start with the coach, who will probably be gone 
at the end of the year, if not sooner.


----------



## Tim Mc

You must not have watched Michigan vs Florida very closely Marvin. If not for two pick six the Gators never see the end zone. As much as it pains me to say it, the Wolverines treated them like a rented mule.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wow. Just, wow. 

That was the biggest choke job I've ever seen. TAMU gave that game away like a nice 3 button coat @ The Salvation Army.


----------



## BonMallari

Rosen (UCLA) might be the best QB in Los Angeles....college or pro...and that includes the kid from USC that got all the preseason Heisman hype


did any major college teams in Texas win this weekend....maybe SMU....TAMU just smh....I know an Aggie alum in Idaho that will spit out his coffee in the morning when he hears the final score..I know he went to sleep after halftime...


----------



## Rick Hall

I don't know about "best" anything anywhere, but he proved he could take a hell of a first half beating without getting discouraged.


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> You must not have watched Michigan vs Florida very closely Marvin. If not for two pick six the Gators never see the end zone. As much as it pains me to say it, the Wolverines treated them like a rented mule.


Obviously you have never been around mules . They are actually very bright. 
But it's going to be a long season, the only thing more overrated than the little 10
will be the SEC with their 2 or 3/16 teams so we'll see how it plays out. 

You would think a guy who played QB would be able to recruit better talent!


----------



## swliszka

North Dakota State University (Fargo, ND) 72-7 over Mississippi Valley ..ouch..


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> Obviously you have never been around mules . They are actually very bright.
> But it's going to be a long season, the only thing more overrated than the little 10
> will be the SEC with their 2 or 3/16 teams so we'll see how it plays out.
> 
> You would think a guy who played QB would be able to recruit better talent!


After UT beats GT tonight, that should have run The SEC's record to 13-1 this weekend. The SEC will be fine this year.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> After UT beats GT tonight, that should have run The SEC's record to 13-1 this weekend. The SEC will be fine this year.


The thrill of beating a lot of FCS cupcakes .


----------



## John Robinson

The LSU win over BYU was impressive. I don't know how good BYU is this year, but they've been pretty good in the past.


----------



## John Robinson

But Marvin is correct, after the first weekend of the season is too early for any of us to start bragging.


----------



## John Robinson

But Marvin is correct, the first weekend of the season is too early for any of us to start bragging.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> The thrill of beating a lot of FCS cupcakes .


Meh, not really. There was a good mixture. It's a long season. There are plenty of questions left.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> The LSU win over BYU was impressive. I don't know how good BYU is this year, but they've been pretty good in the past.


Honestly, BYU lacks skill players. I'm aware of the freak show athletes on LSU's D, but that was ridiculous. It's much worse considering how many starters were out & how many true freshmen played.


----------



## mjh345

EdA said:


> Perhaps the PAC 10 boys can explain how a mediocre SEC team goes into LA and handles one of their favorites giving no respect to the great Josh Rosen, the chosen one.


How's that crow taste Doc?


----------



## roseberry

I guess I went to sleep to early again? I missed it! Replay on the SEC network tonight wow.


----------



## BonMallari

a Texas A&M regent just called for the immediate dismissal of Sumlin....and you thought Texas mishandled the Charley Strong exit?


knowing that TAMU will spare no expense when it comes to their next coach...I will guess Les Miles or Jon Gruden,


----------



## Rick Hall

Miles, sure, but do you think Gruden's that crazy?


----------



## bamajeff

BonMallari said:


> I will guess Les Miles or Jon Gruden,


Chip Kelly will be the hot name at multiple places, IMO.


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> a Texas A&M regent just called for the immediate dismissal of Sumlin....,


Well he may have but I sure didn't! I did that 2 years ago and have been scolded ever since!


----------



## BonMallari

Rick Hall said:


> Miles, sure, but do you think Gruden's that crazy?


Money talks and A&M doesn't want to have people say they can't afford a name coach...They also realize that keeping up with the rest of the SEC will now cost $$$$...in poker terms, they are pot committed



bamajeff said:


> Chip Kelly will be the hot name at multiple places, IMO.


was going to list him as choice #3..will certainly get a long look and an interview....Les Miles has worked with Chavis and shown he can recruit and beat Nick


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

mjh345 said:


> How's that crow taste Doc?


Crow is a missed prediction. That has nothing to do with a team puckering.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bamajeff said:


> Chip Kelly will be the hot name at multiple places, IMO.


That's who most here in The BR assume will be TAMU's next HC.


----------



## bamajeff

BonMallari said:


> Les Miles has worked with Chavis and shown he can recruit and beat Nick


Chavis left LSU and went to TAMU because he and Miles had 'irreconcilable differences'. Don't think you'll see them together again.


----------



## roseberry

Excuse me.......who here does not consider john chavis a LARGE part of the problem? If Sumlin is in fact out, Chavis IS gonna be out too!

Sumlin shoulda fired the dingo who gave up a 41 point lead before departing the rose bowl!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bamajeff said:


> Chavis left LSU and went to TAMU because he and Miles had 'irreconcilable differences'. Don't think you'll see them together again.


That's simply not true. He left because he saw the writing on the wall. He told Slingblade that he was on borrowed time with the fan base/boosters & LM refused to believe him.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Excuse me.......who here does not consider john chavis a LARGE part of the problem? If Sumlin is in fact out, Chavis IS gonna be out too!
> 
> Sumlin shoulda fired the dingo who gave up a 41 point lead before departing the rose bowl!


Meh, the players were in position to make plays, they refused to make them. There's a thing called talent & TAMU doesn't have it on defense. They really don't have depth.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Meh, the players were in position to make plays, they refused to make them. There's a thing called talent & TAMU doesn't have it on defense. They really don't have depth.


I assume a defensive coordinator identifies, recruits, signs and develops the players he puts on the field. Though kevin Sumlin IS responsible ultimately, someone's defense and defensive players gave up SEVEN TOUCHDOWNS in order to relinquish a 41 point lead.(is my math right?)

Now who is that SOMEONE?


----------



## jgsanders

Gentlemen, let's focus here. Champions of life are playing the 2 and 3 star Engineers from GT tonight. Congrats to UT for getting your second first down with 8 minutes to go in the 2nd quarter. Let's not forget the rambling wreck beat a much more talented bulldog team between the hedges to finish last year. GaTech might start leaning on these powerful, highly recruited boys from Rocky Top in the second half.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> Gentlemen, let's focus here. Champions of life are playing the 2 and 3 star Engineers from GT tonight. Congrats to UT for getting your second first down with 8 minutes to go in the 2nd quarter. Let's not forget the rambling wreck beat a much more talented bulldog team between the hedges to finish last year. GaTech might start leaning on these powerful, highly recruited boys from Rocky Top in the second half.


Well them wreckers better lean hard or the ACC is going to be 0 and 3 against the SEC in week one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> I assume a defensive coordinator identifies, recruits, signs and develops the players he puts on the field. Though kevin Sumlin IS responsible ultimately, someone's defense and defensive players gave up SEVEN TOUCHDOWNS in order to relinquish a 41 point lead.(is my math right?)
> 
> Now who is that SOMEONE?


Chief doesn't recruit. That's a fact. He didn't recruit @ LSU, but has a certain style of player that is needed for his system. I am being as honest as I can when I say that you could put TAMU's defense & those @ Texas together with no chance of them being as good as the 2nd string players @ LSU. It's unreal how bad both premier universities in Texas have no talent on the defensive side of the ball. Now if you want to fault Chief for playing man coverage with kids who can't cover, I'm okay with that. There were 2 picks in the 4th that were left wanting. That's on the players.


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> mjh345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that crow taste Doc?
> 
> 
> 
> Crow is a missed prediction. That has nothing to do with a team puckering.
Click to expand...

Doc was calling out the Bruins QB's
performance against his preseason hype, right before he tossed it for 300 yards in the 4th quarter. 
He's eating crow.
How you can watch a team give up a lead like that and say it's all on the players is beyond me. The players share the blame for sure but the coach needs to help somehow when the players are melting down on the field.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> Gentlemen, let's focus here. Champions of life are playing the 2 and 3 star Engineers from GT tonight. Congrats to UT for getting your second first down with 8 minutes to go in the 2nd quarter. Let's not forget the rambling wreck beat a much more talented bulldog team between the hedges to finish last year. GaTech might start leaning on these powerful, highly recruited boys from Rocky Top in the second half.


Uhhhhh, sit in the corner with Dr ed for the rest of the evening.

JINXXXX! (I may not be in touch with my swami yet, but my superstitions are intact lol)


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Uhhhhh, sit in the corner with Dr ed for the rest of the evening.
> 
> JINXXXX! (I may not be in touch with my swami yet, but my superstitions are intact lol)


My keyboard must have froze up on me Rose....I meant to type "plus the points"...wink wink!

What in the world are the Life Champs thinking, constantly holding up that large $10 grey Lowes trash can every time they go defense...corny corny corny...


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> What in the world are the Life Champs thinking, constantly holding up that large $10 grey Lowes trash can every time they go defense...corny corny corny...


Though it is a nice trash can, I must admit I do not understand its significance.(my favorite team has a wrestling belt.....I don't get that either)


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> What in the world are the Life Champs thinking, constantly holding up that large $10 grey Lowes trash can every time they go defense....





roseberry said:


> Though it is a nice trash can, I must admit I do not understand its significance


Brad can tell you that it's a mnemonic, as if one were needed, that points to indisputable evidence that Shoopy's defense is the *Champions of Embarrassingly Porous Life.* Though with GaTech's nearly-700 yards' total offense, maybe UcheaT should've been more concrete with their defensive Rocky Topless trophy:



MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> Doc was calling out the Bruins QB's
> performance against his preseason hype, right before he tossed it for 300 yards in the 4th quarter.
> He's eating crow.
> How you can watch a team give up a lead like that and say it's all on the players is beyond me. The players share the blame for sure but the coach needs to help somehow when the players are melting down on the field.


Please point me to where I said it's all on the players. I'm pretty sure that was never said.


----------



## roseberry

JG, the Clemson Tigers are on the verge of being undefeated in the state of Alabama in their last three meetings. Many here feel like this year's booger eaters are a different set than last year's. Do you, or any of the other sports fans here on RTF, feel like the boogs can molest Clemson with that new quarterback from Baylor?(did I just make such a tasteless remark?.....)


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> roseberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me.......who here does not consider john chavis a LARGE part of the problem? If Sumlin is in fact out, Chavis IS gonna be out too!
> 
> Sumlin shoulda fired the dingo who gave up a 41 point lead before departing the rose bowl!
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, the players were in position to make plays, they refused to make them. There's a thing called talent & TAMU doesn't have it on defense. They really don't have depth.
Click to expand...

I'll leave this right here, Jacob.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> JG, the Clemson Tigers are on the verge of being undefeated in the state of Alabama in their last three meetings. Many here feel like this year's booger eaters are a different set than last year's. Do you, or any of the other sports fans here on RTF, feel like the boogs can molest Clemson with that new quarterback from Baylor?(did I just make such a tasteless remark?.....)


Auburn definitely has a good shot at beating Clemson this weekend. No doubt about it.

I'll try to be as fair as I can with a with few thoughts/observations:

I'm glad this game is week 2 for Clemson and not week 1. Played a poor Kent St team, but picked up some momentum and they looked good on offense. I'll take my chances with Clemson's coaching staff and especially our Def coach Venables over K Steele. Clemson is pretty solid on special teams (ever since Saban and Bama revealed that hole in the 2016 championship game) and that certainly played into some key momentum swings in big games this first weekend.


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> Clemson is pretty solid on special teams (ever since Saban and Bama revealed that hole in the 2016 championship game) and that certainly played into some key momentum swings in big games this first weekend.


Thanks for the reminder. I'm still in denial that it could be that bad.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I'm still in denial that it could be that bad.


It will be OK at fsu, the new freshman will prob.be better sooner than the freshman last year. Plus everyone is coming to an fsu game from here on out assuming they have some advantage because of the loss of a starter. 

The new Clemson qb looked like a winner. But he is no watson.......yet. I think the Tigers win this weekend.....the ones in orange and blue.......the ones from a small insignificant southern state.......the ones who won their first national championship in a while with a transcendent once in a lifetime all world quarterback......the ones who also played for another championship recently and came up a teensy bit short.........
THE SOUTH CAROLINA ONES!!!!!! go clemson!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> It will be OK at fsu, the new freshman will prob.be better sooner than the freshman last year. Plus everyone is coming to an fsu game from here on out assuming they have some advantage because of the loss of a starter.


We can only hope so, I would not want some team to rack up a FSU win without earning it!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> I'll leave this right here, Jacob.


That doesn't fault only the players. That does put the blame on them when they need it.


----------



## roseberry

Big week......and no talk?

Nobody cares about tosu and Oklahoma? Tim???????

Georgia and Notre Dame isn't on anyone's radar? Bubba???????

Oregon and Huskers play too? Scheaffer??????? Paul?????? Yall out tbere?


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> Big week......and no talk?
> 
> Nobody cares about tosu and Oklahoma? Tim???????
> 
> Georgia and Notre Dame isn't on anyone's radar? Bubba???????
> 
> Oregon and Huskers play too? Scheaffer??????? Paul?????? Yall out tbere?


Don't forget USC-Stanford, they've had our number for a while now. Should be a good, old school trenches battle of running games.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Don't forget USC-Stanford, they've had our number for a while now. Should be a good, or school trenches battle of running games.


I would say as big a game as OK-OSU. Will quickly sort out the PAC-12.

I don't think McCallie has ever been over the Rockies, he thinks it's still 
one big park out West.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> I would say as big a game as OK-OSU. Will quickly sort out the PAC-12.
> 
> I don't think McCallie has ever been over the Rockies, he thinks it's still
> one big park out West.


San Diego was nice......I liked Whistler too, skipped everything between the two.


----------



## jgsanders

Bon and Longhorn nation,

Don't panic on Herman. IMHO, you hired the next Dabo Swinney. As an outsider looking in, I was more worried Texas started too fast too early under Herman. He's a recruiter and motivater. 

Every other TX team is in disarray. You guys are in good shape. Let him grow and enjoy the ride. The big 12 is also in disarray. Be patient. Check out Dabo's early totals. I think you guys win a Natty in the next 5-6 years if you stay the course and remain supportive.


----------



## BonMallari

jgsanders said:


> Bon and Longhorn nation,
> 
> Don't panic on Herman. IMHO, you hired the next Dabo Swinney. As an outsider looking in, I was more worried Texas started too fast too early under Herman. He's a recruiter and motivater.
> 
> Every other TX team is in disarray. You guys are in good shape. Let him grow and enjoy the ride. The big 12 is also in disarray. Be patient. Check out Dabo's early totals. I think you guys win a Natty in the next 5-6 years if you stay the course and remain supportive.


Im not panicking...it was the right hire..the loss was a reality check for the staff and the fan base...He is still playing with Strong's kids..they made the same mistakes last year..they don't have any blue chippers on the defensive side, except Malik Jefferson...plus you have a drop back pocket passer playing in a zone read offense made for a dual threat QB...

the coaching staff got caught with a poor game plan...I think we will see a different scheme this week even though it is against a pseudo D1 program..They will get their tails kicked by USC- OK-OKST....they can still win 6-7 games which would be a huge improvement over the last couple of seasons...If preliminary reports on how well Hermann and staff are recruiting is true, they will have no excuses in year 2 or 3...


----------



## bjoiner

roseberry said:


> Big week......and no talk?
> 
> Nobody cares about tosu and Oklahoma? Tim???????
> 
> Georgia and Notre Dame isn't on anyone's radar? Bubba???????
> 
> Oregon and Huskers play too? Scheaffer??????? Paul?????? Yall out tbere?


I'm here. I think UGA and ND is going to be a lot like the last time they played. A whole lot of ground and pound. The loss of our qb last week solidified that. Still up for n the air on our O line. Fromm will be solid for a freshman, but he's still a freshman. Probably a good week for me to be quite and see what we show us with.


----------



## crackerd

bjoiner said:


> I'm here. I think UGA and ND is going to be a lot like the last time they played. A whole lot of ground and pound. The loss of our qb last week solidified that. Still up for n the air on our O line. Fromm will be solid for a freshman, but he's still a freshman. Probably a good week for me to be quite and see what we show us with.


My game of the week. Multifold reasons. Want to see Kirby coaching his first big-name game and unleash the running game to take pressure off Fromm with the result that Kelly's already blaming the one-sided loss on his players as the second quarter starts. Want to see ND excommunicated as a Power Five pretender and reduced to an FCS rugby program. Want to see ND run back to the B.C. era (just short of the Stone Age), which is where they were when last autopsied by Chief Medical Examiner and Football Program Dismemberer Saban five years ago. Lastly, I wonder if I can count all the times I've confessed my sin of hating ND and never been given a single "Hail, Mary" of penance in so doing?

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Big week......and no talk?
> 
> Nobody cares about tosu and Oklahoma? Tim???????
> 
> Georgia and Notre Dame isn't on anyone's radar? Bubba???????
> 
> Oregon and Huskers play too? Scheaffer??????? Paul?????? Yall out tbere?


How could you forget the blockbuster game between LSU & UT Chattanooga??!! College Gameday *should* be in town for that!!!!


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> Bon and Longhorn nation,
> 
> Don't panic on Herman. IMHO, you hired the next Dabo Swinney. .


I didn't realize tom Herman developed his character, intensity and football i.q. under Coach Stallings too!

If not.......it may be hard to be the next Dabo.

But for now let's watch this weekend just to make sure Dabo can be the next Dabo!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> San Diego was nice......I liked Whistler too, skipped everything between the two.


You missed the good parts - but you're one up on me, I've never been to either of those tourist traps .


----------



## Tim Mc

This may come as a shock but I'm picking the Buckeyes over OU Saturday. Assuming / hoping OSU can run the ball well and control the game. If Mayfield doesn't get pressured we will be in trouble, although I think the Bucks secondary is better than it looked last week. 
I don't like our chances in a shootout.


----------



## Tim Mc

Wouldn't hate seeing Georgia whip up on the Irish


----------



## roseberry

Marvin, 
When I am a tourist (I don't care to travel, anywhere, ever) i Always act like one.......so tell us, is fresno any good? 

I pick lsu over mocs, dawgs over domes, hogs over frogs, Tigers over tigers and greeks over tree farmers.


----------



## road kill

I believe Bucky will have some fun today!

Jonathon Taylor!


----------



## roseberry

Marc, I forgot to mention I really liked about half of what I saw from mizzou last week. It was the offense! They win today too!


----------



## road kill

road kill said:


> View attachment 59746
> 
> 
> I believe Bucky will have some fun today!
> 
> Jonathon Taylor!


I just remembered, all you Lane Kiffin fans will want to see this!


----------



## Oz1

I'm still believing- Hook Em Horns!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Marvin,
> When I am a tourist (I don't care to travel, anywhere, ever) i Always act like one.......so tell us, is fresno any good?
> 
> I pick lsu over mocs, dawgs over domes, hogs over frogs, Tigers over tigers and greeks over tree farmers.


The best part of fly-over America is the small towns that managed to survive. Every one of them has at least one 
thing that makes them unique. I also admire the folks that settle somewhere with no one around & manage to build 
a business where nothing existed. I try very hard to patronize those folks as they are our country's pioneers. 

Like crackerd, anyone who beats ND is OK in my book. Smart money says Cardinal over Trojans!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canuckkiller

Sat. 9/9/2017 - 0822
Offensive line needs improvement; Jonathan Taylor keeps it going; Hornibrook smooths out & stays
healthy.
GO BADGERS

WD


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Interesting Week 2. I think there is plenty to learn this week. 

I'll go watch LSU play to see Myles Brennan sling it around some.


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> The best part of fly-over America is the small towns that managed to survive. Every one of them has at least one
> thing that makes them unique. I also admire the folks that settle somewhere with no one around & manage to build
> a business where nothing existed. I try very hard to patronize those folks as they are our country's pioneers.
> 
> Like crackerd, anyone who beats ND is OK in my book. Smart money says Cardinal over Trojans!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd like to see the Trojans break that long streak of losses against Stanford, but I have my doubts. I think it's 50-50..


----------



## canuckkiller

*Post mortem*



canuckkiller said:


> Sat. 9/9/2017 - 0822
> Offensive line needs improvement; Jonathan Taylor keeps it going; Hornibrook smooths out & stays
> healthy.
> GO BADGERS
> 
> WD


Kiffin who??
Owls came to play & well trained.
Badgers need to regroup & clean up their act, defense (pass) & running game.

Mov'n on -

WD


----------



## crackerd

Meanwhile, Bucky's ol' buddy Bert Bulimia seems to have tailored his offense at Arkansas around the other disorder anemia...and against a Big 12 "defense!"

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Oregon's looking pretty good.


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, maybe I should start believing in my team. That was impressive!


----------



## Tim Mc

John Robinson said:


> Wow, maybe I should start believing in my team. That was impressive!


Wish I could say that, John. Brutal night to be a Buckeye. 
From what I saw the Trojans looked terrific.


----------



## bjoiner

bjoiner said:


> I'm here. I think UGA and ND is going to be a lot like the last time they played. A whole lot of ground and pound. The loss of our qb last week solidified that. Still up for n the air on our O line. Fromm will be solid for a freshman, but he's still a freshman. Probably a good week for me to be quite and see what we show us with.


Go DAWGS. I have to admit, I was dead on here.


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> Wish I could say that, John. Brutal night to be a Buckeye.
> From what I saw the Trojans looked terrific.


It's hard to believe that a program as elite as OSU has a QB that bad.


----------



## BonMallari

My Horns did what they are supposed to do against a DIII program masquerading as a D1 school.

My other adopted school the Boise State Broncos took the WSU Cougars to Triple OT before losing


My Horns will get throttled by USC next week and by OU and OKST in the upcoming weeks , hoping that our freshman QB lasts that LONG


where is Nicholls University ? They must be in that Cupcake - Sisters of the Poor Conference that the big boys schedule to work on new plays and pad won lost records


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> where is Nicholls University ? They must be in that Cupcake - Sisters of the Poor Conference that the big boys schedule to work on new plays and pad won lost records


Nicholls State Colonels, Thibodaux LA, Div 1 on par with McNeese, ULL, USWL, Sam Houston State etc. Not even on par with SJS, no joy in a 10 point Aggie win. Things not looking good in BCS, who knows who the next man up will be but if I was in charge I would give Gary Patterson a blank check and tell him to fill in the numbers.


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> who knows who the next man up will be but if I was in charge I would give Gary Patterson a blank check and tell him to fill in the numbers.


Venables as coordinator to head coach promotion. Defense......defense.....defense!


----------



## bamajeff

EdA said:


> but if I was in charge I would give Gary Patterson a blank check and tell him to fill in the numbers.


He was a really hot name for several jobs a few years back. What I heard at that time is that he has little to no interest in moving away from Ft. Worth. Think he likes the relatively low-pressure environment and still the ability to win/recruit at a high level. Maybe he's more open now than he was at that time. He's a fantastic coach. I still think Chip Kelly will get a strong look and would be very successful with the athletes he could recruit with A&M's resources.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> . A million times better than those 9-6 puntfests/kicker contests Bama and LSU put on display in recent years.


Congrats on the Clemson win JG. 

But, as an acc man who doesn't like "puntfests", help us understand why the best two sec/acc contests of the season were predominately "puntfesty". (Bama Fsu and Clemson boogs)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ed, We tried the ex TCU coach once before. For whatever reason doesn't appear Sumlin is going to make it. I'm sorry because I was really pulling for him. 
I think Roseberry suggestion is better.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Venables as coordinator to head coach promotion. Defense......defense.....defense!


Coach V will be a hot name this year, as he should be. 

A couple of things to consider: 
His son, a 2018 line backer, is committed to Clemson for 2018. Coaching his son in college is a big factor. Of course his son could follow him if need be

He is a K State alum and Bill Snyder will retire at some point. He would be the favorite son there, and Snyder is a brilliant college football mind. 

Ultimately, wish him the best in whatever he does.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Congrats on the Clemson win JG.
> 
> But, as an acc man who doesn't like "puntfests", help us understand why the best two sec/acc contests of the season were predominately "puntfesty". (Bama Fsu and Clemson boogs)


Just 1 game my friend. It was very SECesct. Big game at Louisville this weekend. 

I had Clemson pegged at 9-3 before the season. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The gumps will win going away. Yes. You heard it here 1st. They run roughshod over the OOC teams on opening weekend. That's just what they do.


A way back prediction from Jacob, then bubba's entirely accurate predictions of the dawgs this past weekend.

Glad we have Swami power in our group this year........now who was it said Stanford was gonna win?

"Son I know you are going to Clemson. I have been asked to coach at a different large d1 school where they will pay 5 million per year. As you know son, I make 1 million per year here at Clemson. Over the course of your time in college where we could be together at Clemson, turning this job down would cost your mother, my estate to which you are an heir and me 16 million dollars.

WHAT DO YOU THINK I SHOULD DO SON?" -Brent Venables


----------



## Tim Mc

Marvin S said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could say that, John. Brutal night to be a Buckeye.
> From what I saw the Trojans
> It's hard to believe that a program as elite as OSU has a QB that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> We finally agree on something, Marvin. I like JT but he seems to have regressed and he doesn't have any dynamic receivers to help him out
Click to expand...


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> Marvin S said:
> 
> 
> 
> We finally agree on something, Marvin. I like JT but he seems to have regressed and he doesn't have any dynamic receivers to help him out
> 
> 
> 
> In little 10 FB I go back to Janowizc & Chappius. We had a guy from WI working at my 1st job who was very arrogantly high on WI
> in the Rose Bowl the Year WA's one-eyed QB beat them 44-8. He had given me 8 1/2 points for our bet. $5 in those days was real
> money. I've been around long enough I remember when IL was also an elite program in more than one sport, a bad AD & a couple
> of mediocre hires can quickly fix that. I don't remember OSU ever being mediocre.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brad Turner

It's UT vs FL week and I'd be willing to wager that FL will actually score an offensive TD. Our defense hasn't looked very good, and I'm starting to believe Shoop is not as good as advertised.

There are some questions about where this game will be played with the damage that Irma has done. I think its important to point out that there are more important things in life than football. Hope all y'all are safe down there.


----------



## crackerd

Brad, it's like we used to tease your beleaguered DC way back when he was on the other side of the ball: "Hang on, Shoopy - Shoopy, hang on!" Hang on to that money Penn State's owed from your prior contract, because you soon might be needing it to support your upscale lifestyle when Botch and his staff are put out to pasture in favor of Peytie Boy.

Marvin, very disappointed you didn't peg your prior history with Wisc. to an association with Crazy Legs Hirsch - but then again, from your B1G perspective, you probably think of him more as a Michigan man than a Badger.

As for the fall and fall, never-to-rise of the Illini, I've got a picture of Ray Eliot as your doppelganger for field trial motivation






but of course, YBB Glenda and I would need to critique McLean Stevenson portraying you as a field trial judge before jumping to any conclusions;-)

MG


----------



## BonMallari

i just watched the replay of the Stanford- USC game....the Trojans are gonna lay the wood to my Horns...they not only have a QB, they have a tailback that is reminiscent of glory days iin the past..they can play student body left and right and beat most teams...

the spread is USC minus 14...I dont see anyway Texas stays within 3 TD's ..hate to admit that but USC is the best team in Los Angeles


----------



## Jim Danis

I'm a Michigan fan and love it that the school down south got pounded!! However, i'm not doing too much bragging just yet. As good as our defense is our offense is that bad. Wilton Speight absolutely stinks! He will really need to improve in order for us to do much of anything


----------



## Tim Mc

BonMallari said:


> i just watched the replay of the Stanford- USC game....the Trojans are gonna lay the wood to my Horns...they not only have a QB, they have a tailback that is reminiscent of glory days iin the past..they can play student body left and right and beat most teams...
> 
> the spread is USC minus 14...I dont see anyway Texas stays within 3 TD's ..hate to admit that but USC is the best team in Los Angeles


The Trojans look awfully good. I think Stanford is good and they ran all over them.


----------



## birddogn_tc

BonMallari said:


> i just watched the replay of the Stanford- USC game....the Trojans are gonna lay the wood to my Horns...they not only have a QB, they have a tailback that is reminiscent of glory days iin the past..they can play student body left and right and beat most teams...
> 
> the spread is USC minus 14...I dont see anyway Texas stays within 3 TD's ..hate to admit that but USC is the best team in Los Angeles


I feel like the line at 14 is awfully low. I thought I saw the line at -17 and I still feel like that is low. (meaning, I think Texas gets beat by more than 17 pts) However...I think everyone will feel that way and bet on USC to cover (especially at 14 pts)... Almost feels like a sucker bet. Somehow Vegas always knows what they are doing.

**and I'm a Texas fan...***


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> The Trojans look awfully good. I think Stanford is good and they ran all over them.


We'll see. It's all about match ups and keeping that high intensity each and every game, each and every play, something the Trojans have lacked over the years. There is too much parity to relax and rely on your talent.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Poor LSU. Having to go to STARKVEGAS @ night will be interesting. More cowbells!!!! A new offensive system going up against a hyper aggressive DC. On the other side LSU is without their best guy on The DL & an out of shape Arden Key. Not to mention freshmen galore. Nick Fitzgerald is doing incredible things. Poor LSU.


----------



## roseberry

I don't think Louisville has a defense good enough to beat Clemson. I think Clemson has one of the very best defenses but will still have some trouble with last year's Heisman winner. 

I think Trojans cover the spread against the herm horns.......whatever it may be.

I think Florida beats Tennessee in a close but pitiful game? 

Lsu and state is closer than many think. Lsu wins.

The other usc beats Kentucky. Gamecocks look like a pretty good team so far.


----------



## roseberry

I also plan to watch Vandy and Kansas state......I think it's a good one. I pick vandy.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Give me Louisville @ home. SC wins, but doesn't cover. I can't say how pathetic this Florida/UT game is. I picked UT for the 1st time in forever. LSU covers easily. This is as sure a bet as you'll see this week. Only WISKY covering against BYU is more of a sure thing. South Carolina keeps on winning. You never go with KY unless it's needed. I think I picked VANDY, but I could see them getting boat raced just as easily as they can win a close one. Give me Ole Miss to win in Berkeley. Defense & political debates are not available for this one.


----------



## road kill

Bucky runs all over BYU!

Jonathon Taylor has a day!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> I think Trojans cover the spread against the herm horns.......whatever it may be.


This is the kind of game that USC can lose! Heavy favorite just too good to lose! Ask John.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

If my memory serves me right, Tom Herman is like 5-0 when his team is a double digit dog.


----------



## BonMallari

Hermann is 6-0 against ranked opponents...but that is with much better teams than what he has now...

Texas is 47 wins and 45 losses since the loss to Alabama in the 2009 Colt McCoy injury game...a good portion of that during the Charley Strong experiment...disturbing statistic for Horn fans


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> This is the kind of game that USC can lose! Heavy favorite just too good to lose! Ask John.


Yep....... Probably won't lose, but they can sure relaxe and make what should be an easy win very hard.


----------



## roseberry

Tigers take down the pac12! Memphis makes Rosen the frozen on the last drive

Great quarterbacks out there though Marvin


----------



## John Robinson

No defense n either side. I hate those killed be of shootouts. That said, I'm always happy to see UCLA lose, sorry Bon.&#55357;&#56898;


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> No defense n either side. I hate those killed be of shootouts. That said, I'm always happy to see UCLA lose, sorry Bon.��



Jim Mora Jr. will probably join the ranks of the unemployed at the end of the year unless he can generate an upset of USC...he has had as good of talent as anyone in the country and has done very little with it...His offense can score on ayone, his defense can stop no one...Rosen will be one of the top picks in the draft...

the Memphis coach was the former ends coach and play caller at Texas...


----------



## John Robinson

Rosen is definitely an NFL caliber quarterback. Don't mean to wish hurt on my buddy Bon, hope he doesn't get revenge in the Texas-USC game.😅


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Rosen is definitely an NFL caliber quarterback. Don't mean to wish hurt on my buddy Bon, hope he doesn't get revenge in the Texas-USC game.&#55357;&#56837;


Texas will need divine intervention, some friendly refs, and a lucky bounce or two.....and that may not even be enough to keep it respectable


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> No defense n either side. I hate those killed be of shootouts. That said, I'm always happy to see UCLA lose, sorry Bon.🙂


Good on them other Bruins upholding ursine honor - Mighty Mercer Bears down 7-3 late 2nd qtr. to All-Bran or Cow Patty Academy as it's also known.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, Florida has a pretty nice defense.


----------



## crackerd

Wouldn't expect anything less against the defending Champions of Life. And the champs have impetus on their side with Coach Botch Jones' industrial-size puke bucket on the sideline and famed world-beating motivational banner
*Opportunity is no​where​​​​​​​​​​ **

*MG


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Wow, Florida has a pretty nice defense.


This is not a sec 6-3 game to enjoy......fair defense, NO OFFENSE!

I would like to see these pitiful coaches agree to clear the field and allow #17 for Florida and #4 for Tennessee to play one on one!


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> This is not a sec 6-3 game to enjoy......fair defense, NO OFFENSE!
> 
> I would like to see these pitiful coaches agree to clear the field and allow #17 for Florida and #4 for Tennessee to play one on one!


I will be sitting in the corner with my dunce cap on for the rest of the evening


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> This is not a sec 6-3 game to enjoy......fair defense, NO OFFENSE!
> 
> I would like to see these pitiful coaches agree to clear the field and allow #17 for Florida and #4 for Tennessee to play one on one!


That was an awful display of coaching on both sides of the ball. We did learn that the sec East is still a dumpster fire. 

How is it that the 2nd best coach in the SEC is Dan Mullen

Glad I didn't take Jacobs sure fire easy money bet.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, I don't know that there's a need for LSU to hire a coaching search firm yet, when it's obvious there'll be another big crop of "rejects" for the 'Who to choose from this year, but just thought I'd point out the obvious even this early into his first (and only?) season, but ol' Ed Orjun and SEC games in Mississippi don't quite hit it off...

MG


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Hail state !!! 37 -7 . Lsu what happened?


----------



## John Robinson

This game is making me sick.


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Give me Louisville @ home. SC wins, but doesn't cover. I can't say how pathetic this Florida/UT game is. I picked UT for the 1st time in forever. LSU covers easily. This is as sure a bet as you'll see this week. Only WISKY covering against BYU is more of a sure thing. South Carolina keeps on winning. You never go with KY unless it's needed. I think I picked VANDY, but I could see them getting boat raced just as easily as they can win a close one. Give me Ole Miss to win in Berkeley. Defense & political debates are not available for this one.


How did they give up 37 with the "freakish defensive talent" you promised us they have?

Might need to broaden your sources beyond LSU forums


----------



## John Robinson

mjh345 said:


> How did they give up 37 with the "freakish defensive talent" you promised us they have?
> 
> Might need to broaden your sources beyond LSU forums


Jacob is always way more confident in his team than I am with mine.


----------



## John Robinson

I had a bad feeling about this game. Typical USC letdown.


----------



## Migillicutty

Heck of a drive to tie it up. Those two scores to end each half have saved USC. I know it's been tough to watch as a Trojan fan, but this has been a fun game for college football fans.


----------



## EdA

A star QB is born in Austin Texas.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> A star QB is born in Austin Texas.


He is something else!!!!


----------



## roseberry

Still sitting in the corner............


----------



## Migillicutty

I agree Ed, looks like he is going to be a good one. 

Congrats on the win, John.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> That was an awful display of coaching on both sides of the ball. We did learn that the sec East is still a dumpster fire.
> 
> How is it that the 2nd best coach in the SEC is Dan Mullen
> 
> Glad I didn't take Jacobs sure fire easy money bet.


Easy. He is. Trust me, I had this convo about 2 months ago. It makes no sense, but he's 2nd best. 

Me too. I would have felt bad. Not as ashamed as the zebras for being that blatantly in the tank, but bad nevertheless.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tom Herman will win a National Championship by year 3 @ Texas.


----------



## John Robinson

That Texas QB is a gamer, Texas's run defense is awesome too. I think they are going to win a lot of games this year. We were lucky to win that one. I'd be nervous if I had Texas on the schedule. One of those games where you felt bad for the loser.


----------



## EdA

Baring injury Shane Buechele has taken his last meaningful snap in an orange jersey, too bad, he's only a sophomore.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Baring injury Shane Buechele has taken his last meaningful snap in an orange jersey, too bad, he's only a sophomore.



If he loses the starting QB position to the freshman from Westlake HS , my guess is that he will transfer out....

Texas actually had a chance to win it , all they needed was a defensive stop..instead they go to a prevent, and gambled on a couple of blitzes, and with it a golden opportunity to pull off the upset of the year so far

The Horns have shown that they don't have the blue chippers that they need on defense, ole Charley didn't leave the cupboard as stocked as everyone thinks he did...Todd Orlando's defensive scheme leaves a lot to be desired, but his DB's got burned when they needed to make a play..He kept calling a blitz and the DB's just aren't talented enough to play man to man D....

Maybe Stanford isn't as good as all the experts think they were....Washington will win the Pac 12...

did anyone else notice that NEBRASKA got beat by Northern Illinois....


----------



## John Robinson

I'll man up and say that I thought Texas was the better team and USC was very lucky to get that win. I think your defense is much better than you're giving them credit. I do believe SC was very flat, and the ball bounced against them more than usual. 

We'll just have to play out the season to see how good or bad everybody is.


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> If he loses the starting QB position to the freshman from Westlake HS
> 
> did anyone else notice that NEBRASKA got beat by Northern Illinois....


The operative phrase is he has lost the starting job to the freshman from Austin Westlake HS. It is ironic that all 4 defectors from the big 12 have fallen on hard times.


----------



## JamesTannery

Did anyone notice that SDSU beat a ranked Stanford?


----------



## John Robinson

JamesTannery said:


> Did anyone notice that SDSU beat a ranked Stanford?


Probably not going to be ranked any longer.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Washington will win the Pac 12...


A little early with that prediction - the Huskies have not played anyone of consequence to date.


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> A little early with that prediction - the Huskies have not played anyone of consequence to date.


The U of M Grizzlies!😗 I'm a Bobcat fan by the way. The


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> The U of M Grizzlies! I'm a Bobcat fan by the way. The


Nephew & Grandson are both alum's. For a little history, Bob Sparks was a star player for what was the 
"Golden Bobcats".


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> Nephew & Grandson are both alum's. For a little history, Bob Sparks was a star player for what was the
> "Golden Bobcats".


Small world story, Bob's son Rob Sparks is my neighbor and mortgage lender. Years ago we were negotiating a new mortgage with him and making small talk. The subject of our hobbies came up and we said, you probably wouldn't understand, but we run retriever field trials. He said he understood perfectly, he grew up throwing birds for his dad. That's when two and two added up, I asked if his dad was Bob Sparks.


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> Maybe Stanford isn't as good as all the experts think they were.....


^^^^^^^no MAYBE NEEDED here. 

And what about those Vanderbilt Commodores! Looks like they need coach venables at Kansas State even sooner Jay G. coach Dabo will be needed in Tuscaloosa when Vandy remains undefeated this weekend!


----------



## EdA

Will Les Miles get a midseason coaching job? NE, AR, TAMU, TN?


----------



## roseberry

Doc,
here is my prediction for Tennessee. They will fire Butch Jones after the season, to the Vol fans delight , Peyton Manning will become the new head coach! After 4 years of being almost good and almost getting there, but never quite making it, they'll bring T Martin in from Southern Cal and finally win their next national championship! Go Vols 2022!!!!!!! 

Seriously I do think they should consider TmarTn if they make a change.


----------



## mjh345

eda said:


> will les miles get a midseason coaching job? Ne, ar, tamu, tn?


lsu?????


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Will Les Miles get a midseason coaching job? NE, AR, TAMU, TN?


IMO 3 of those schools will fire their HC but promote an interim if its done mid season..but Les M. will get his choice of which job he wants....You might have to add Pac 12 schools Arizona St. and UCLA as possible coaching vacancies


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I don't want Les.


----------



## Rick Hall

mjh345 said:


> lsu?????


Might be looking bleak just now, but not that damn bleak.


----------



## crackerd

Rick Hall said:


> Might be looking bleak just now, but not that damn bleak.


OK, then how 'bout Nero DiNardo coming back? Or Curly Hallman? Le Smiles was an underappreciated coach if there ever was one in Red Stick.

You only need look toward College Station for comparison, where aTm holds Sherman the Accountant and Dennis (Oklahoma 82, aTm zilch) Fraudchione in relatively higher regard for their outstanding work in dismantling a respectable college football program.

MG


----------



## Rick Hall

crackerd said:


> Le Smiles was an underappreciated coach if there ever was one in Red Stick.


Then you take him. It was time for LSU to move on.


----------



## crackerd

Rick Hall said:


> Then you take him. It was time for LSU to move on.


Don't necessarily disagree with you but given the candidates the 'Who was capable of hiring (the few, the not-too-proud), I might've waited out St. Nick for another 10 years 'til his retirement in Tuscaloosa. This year could the "time for (insert any number of SEC schools' names here) to move on," but they're pretty delusional if they think moving on will move them on track to beat Saban. Of course, I can think of several SEC school who could illustrate the dictionary under that very word when it comes to their football programs...

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Don't necessarily disagree with you but given the candidates the 'Who was capable of hiring (the few, the not-too-proud), I might've waited out St. Nick for another 10 years 'til his retirement in Tuscaloosa. This year could the "time for (insert any number of SEC schools' names here) to move on," but they're pretty delusional if they think moving on will move them on track to beat Saban. Of course, I can think of several SEC school who could illustrate the dictionary under that very word when it comes to their football programs...
> 
> MG


I think the Ad choked, but I don't know a lot about FB other than LSU appears to get a lot of talent except 
at the QB position. TBS

The Bison & the Jackrabbits are in the top 4 of the FCS with USD & UND not far behind. What U think?


----------



## canuckkiller

Marvin S.
18 Sept. 2017 1742

Hi Marve -

I looked for, but didn't find your thoughts about the then Freshman QB for the Badgers - Alex Honibrook, LAST YEAR. 
Correct me, if I am wrong.
I recall your comment - "not very complimentary"!!

Re Badgers v. BYU - Now red shirt sophomore, Alex Hornibrook - 256 passing yds., 4 TD's, 18/19 passes, rating 277.4.
And, the running game is improving -

Jim Leonard is moving the defense UP!!

Bill Connor


----------



## Marvin S

canuckkiller said:


> Marvin S.
> 18 Sept. 2017 1742
> 
> Hi Marve -
> 
> I looked for, but didn't find your thoughts about the then Freshman QB for the Badgers - Alex Honibrook, LAST YEAR.
> Correct me, if I am wrong.
> I recall your comment - "not very complimentary"!!
> 
> Re Badgers v. BYU - Now red shirt sophomore, Alex Hornibrook - 256 passing yds., 4 TD's, 18/19 passes, rating 277.4.
> And, the running game is improving -
> 
> Jim Leonard is moving the defense UP!!
> 
> Bill Connor


Probably not - I have a hard time understanding how major programs can be so negligent of having someone to step 
into the role when needed. Unless you are a brand new coach who threw out the old QB as being mediocre you need 
a line of succession. But like I've said before, I don't know a lot about FB's inner workings. 

Badgers look good so far. I may put a wager on them when they play the underwhelming Wolverines if it's good odds.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Don't necessarily disagree with you but given the candidates the 'Who was capable of hiring (the few, the not-too-proud), I might've waited out St. Nick for another 10 years 'til his retirement in Tuscaloosa. This year could the "time for (insert any number of SEC schools' names here) to move on," but they're pretty delusional if they think moving on will move them on track to beat Saban. Of course, I can think of several SEC school who could illustrate the dictionary under that very word when it comes to their football programs...
> 
> MG


That's just ridiculous.


----------



## John Robinson

Interesting article on ESPN about the great divide between Alabama and the rest of the SEC. Three games in seems a little early to start declaring the end of SEC greatness.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Interesting article on ESPN about the great divide between Alabama and the rest of the SEC. Three games in seems a little early to start declaring the end of SEC greatness.


Bama ain't even got a linebacker.


----------



## canuckkiller

*MARVE and TOMORROW*



Marvin S said:


> Probably not - I have a hard time understanding how major programs can be so negligent of having someone to step
> into the role when needed. Unless you are a brand new coach who threw out the old QB as being mediocre you need
> a line of succession. But like I've said before, I don't know a lot about FB's inner workings.
> 
> 
> MARVE -
> #1 - Coach Chryst didn't need Alex Hornibrook to step in "when needed". You castigated Hornibrook a year ago when he was young &
> had an early bad game!!
> #2 - Coach Chryst is back in MADISON. Not brand new - ex QB, & Coach & not mediocre. #3 - It's early but Barry Alveraze &
> the dedicated staff have a goal - "that's remember the Glory Days, Alan Ameche, Ron Dayne, et. al. & GO BADGERS!!
> 
> We will chat again before the College Championship -
> 
> My friend - you have never sat in Camp Randall at a top Ohio State or Michigan game, nor at Pasadena & the Rose Bowl -
> 
> Go Badgers -
> 
> Bill Connor
> 
> WD


----------



## Marvin S

canuckkiller said:


> My friend - you have never sat in Camp Randall at a top Ohio State or Michigan game, nor at Pasadena & the Rose Bowl -
> 
> Go Badgers -
> 
> Bill Connor
> 
> WD


The biggest game I have attended was SD School of Mines vs. Black Hills Teachers College on Thanksgiving Day 1955
for supremacy of Western South Dakota. While at the U of Washington I worked Saturdays so going to a game at Husky 
Stadium was not a choice, probably wouldn't have gone anyway though I lived 6 blocks from the stadium.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> While at the U of Washington I worked Saturdays so going to a game at Husky
> Stadium was not a choice, probably wouldn't have gone anyway though I lived 6 blocks from the stadium.


Sonny Sixkiller could've airmailed you in stride to that distance, but he probably nixed it by taking you for a tribal outsider from the Squamish Nation.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Sonny Sixkiller could've airmailed you in stride to that distance, but he probably nixed it by taking you for a tribal outsider from the Squamish Nation.
> 
> MG


He was after my time but our One-Eyed QB at the time did manage to turn it on to WI 44-8 in the Rose Bowl .


----------



## roseberry

If I had time to attend a game this weekend it would be a difficult choice.

Georgia and State would be my first choice. I enjoy Athens and Nick Fitzgerald is stronger than Aunt Nellie's breath. Plus it would be good to see Chubb and Michelle(sp) in the dawg backfield again, I was in 9th grade the first time I saw those two. They been at Georgia for fourty years now I think.

My next choice would be tcu and Oklahoma state (I think that's this weekend). This game has great athletes and quarterbacks. Better defense than advertised I bet.

I said last year when my swami was at its most powerful, "we all hope to see a female president and a successful African-American SEC head coach........but it ain't gonna be Hillary or Sumlin!" As to the latter, Derrick Mason is IT in Nashville now imo. I want to see his team play in person. Because of the potential for a Tide loss I don't have any desire to see Bama Vandy, or Mason's rise to prominence this weekend.


----------



## BonMallari

Nebraska just fired their Athletic Director.....Mike Riley better start looking for a realtor


----------



## bamajeff

BonMallari said:


> Mike Riley better start looking for a realtor


That was an AWFUL hire from the get-go. Just a terrible fit for Nebraska. I've always thought Bret Bielema would be a good fit there. Had very strong previous success in the Big 10. Runs an offense the Husker nation should appreciate. He's not had as much success at Arkansas as I would've thought, but still think he could do a good job in Lincoln.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Nebraska just fired their Athletic Director.....Mike Riley better start looking for a realtor


I never understood the Riley hire as his success at OR State was minimal. I thought it to be maybe they know something that the 
general fan does not know or see. Guess they didn't.


----------



## BonMallari

bamajeff said:


> That was an AWFUL hire from the get-go. Just a terrible fit for Nebraska. I've always thought Bret Bielema would be a good fit there. Had very strong previous success in the Big 10. Runs an offense the Husker nation should appreciate. He's not had as much success at Arkansas as I would've thought, but still think he could do a good job in Lincoln.


Same with Callaghan and Pellini...probably should have kept Solich(sp)...


----------



## canuckkiller

SCOTT FROST
(Central Florida, H. C.)

Stanford '93 & '94. Nebraska '95, 2 year starter, record 24-2. Senior season ran for 1,095 yds., passed for 1,237. As QB IN '97
Nebraska shared Nat. Title.
NFL - safety & special teams '98 - '00 Cleveland, Green Bay, Tampa Bay. Coached by Bill Walsh, Tom Osborne, Bill Parcels,
Bill Belichick & Jon Gruden. Joined Oregon as wide receiver coach Jan. '09. Ducks reached 4 straight BCS BOWLS. 
Frost became offensive coordinator & QB coach Jan. 2014 when Kelly left Oregon.

Frost worked for the following head coaches as Ass't. or position coach: Solich, Ron Prince, K. S., Mark Farley, North. Iowa,
Chip Kelly, Mark Helfrich, Oregon.

RE: Wikipedia

Frost's return to the Big Red is long overdue -

Connor


----------



## canuckkiller

YOU HEARD IT FIRST HERE -

Big Red Athletic Director - Trev Alberts; Big Red Head F. B. Coach - Scott Frost.

It would be a return to Excellence.

Connor


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> I never understood the Riley hire as his success at OR State was minimal. I thought it to be maybe they know something that the
> general fan does not know or see. Guess they didn't.


Then, following onto Bamajeff's comments, try understanding how Alabama not once but twice offered Riley as head coach, and not once but twice was turned down - in '94 and again almost 10 years later. (Bet Our Jacob, for one, wishes he'd accepted his alma mater's offer at that particular point in time...)

Riley played DB for Bear back in the day, otherwise his best coaching bonafides are family relations - his uncle, Hayden Riley, wasn't much of a coach but he had the distinction of doing double duty as 'Bama's basketball and baseball coach in the '60s.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://1045espn.com/after-further-review-9-21-17-hour-3/

Up until the 11:50 mark. 

You're welcome.


----------



## roseberry

It will be nice if Nebraska can come Back to prominence! We have a thriving Oklahoma, usc and tosu. We have up and coming Michigan and penn state. Someone here said texas will win within five. Pretty good tide last year.......the Huskers are the only thing missing from my childhood.

Have faith huskers......who would have ever thought Bama could rise from the mediocre?


----------



## Marvin S

Is VA that good? If so that says a lot for the ACC!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> It will be nice if Nebraska can come Back to prominence! We have a thriving Oklahoma, usc and tosu. We have up and coming Michigan and penn state. Someone here said texas will win within five. Pretty good tide last year.......the Huskers are the only thing missing from my childhood.
> 
> Have faith huskers......who would have ever thought Bama could rise from the mediocre?


I said 3 years for Tom Herman & I remain firm with it. 

The bugeaters fires their AD, so maybe??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> Is VA that good? If so that says a lot for the ACC!


Virginia is NOT good.


----------



## EdA

how do you explain a big time state university (Okie Lite) ranked in the top 10 with a perfectly coiffed coach at home losing to a parochial school with an enrollment of +\- 9500, a cast off TAMU QB, and a fat middle aged coach who sweats lot? 

And how about Vandy holding Alabama to only 49&#55357;&#56878;


----------



## crackerd

Poor Mullet (Gumby) - his hair ain't the only thing about him not ready for prime time. Just think, a win or two when there's actually something riding on it for Okie Lite, and Gumby gets himself to Fayetteville for woebegone (and soon will be gone) Bert Bulimia. Or for Botch Jones in that other SEC coaching cesspool, Knoxville. But Gumby like his hair just ain't there yet...

Guess all the "'Dore knockers" were right about Vandy not being least of the SEC East anymore, but it's for sure they're mighty thankful for ol' Blotch Jones and Flop Warner League entitled Mizzou having their backs...

Does Penn State get caught up in Kirk Ferentz's once-annual actual coaching effort tonight in Iowa City?

MG


----------



## roseberry

How do I guess Vandy a win last week and miss huge on them this week? 

Ol' Sumlin pulled it out in the southwest conference show down. MG it's like watching dubose beat spurrier twice and knowing your gonna have to sit through a other season of it!

Tcu Oklahoma is big now.(if they can beat baylor)


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Ol' Sumlin pulled it out in the southwest conference show down. MG it's like watching dubose beat spurrier twice and knowing your gonna have to sit through a other season of it!)


Coach Sumlin will have a new address next year when Chad Morris moves into his office.


----------



## bjoiner

There is only one Dawg in the SEC.


----------



## roseberry

bjoiner said:


> There is only one Dawg in the SEC.


Dawg D was very impressive, very!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Dawg D was very impressive, very!


Dawggone it, rose - don't you know if Kirby were still Bama's DC, Vandy would've never got them two first downs! Or the one from their longest play of the game from roughing the QB either!

MG


----------



## mizzippi jb

bjoiner said:


> There is only one Dawg in the SEC.


Damn right!


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> Or the one from their longest play of the game from roughing the QB either!
> 
> MG


Terrible call too mg. How does one rough a passer when one hits him before he became a passer?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I can’t use a word strong enough for how bad LSU looks. Atrocious just doesn’t get it done. The absolute worst LSU game I’ve ever seen in person.


----------



## BonMallari

my prediction for first HC fired before the season ends foes to JIM MORA JR UCLA


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I can’t use a word strong enough for how bad LSU looks. Atrocious just doesn’t get it done. The absolute worst LSU game I’ve ever seen in person.


Going to be a long season for both of us. If Jimbo doesn't make some changes after this year the natives are going to get restless. Absolutely inexcusable to drop games because you aren't prepared, and have a horrible game plan. Kelly can't coach himself out of a wet paper bag. Trickett once again has a struggling oline. The frosh QB actually played very well, but when you can't run the football at all and can't get off the field on defense it sure makes it difficult. 

In other news I hope that dirty playing, logo spitting Chubb blows out both his knees. Same goes for the ACC refs that sat by and watched him play dirty all day and never threw a flag.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> my prediction for first HC fired before the season ends foes to JIM MORA JR UCLA


Plenty other pretenders matching him misstep for misstep - but they may last out the season. SEC could whack five or six and all with justification if there wasn't the Saban dispensation to consider. Mizzou's back to high school status, Little Willie Muschamp was a mistake from the start, as was YawYaw Football and, increasingly obvious, Bert Bulimia; Botch Jones is a dead Champion of Life Walking, Sumerlin's on borrowed time and Malz-function's dangling. Meanwhile, Houston Nutt's tanned, rested and ready to accept any offer above NAIA flag football.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Going to be a long season for both of us. If Jimbo doesn't make some changes after this year the natives are going to get restless. Absolutely inexcusable to drop games because you aren't prepared, and have a horrible game plan. Kelly can't coach himself out of a wet paper bag. Trickett once again has a struggling oline. The frosh QB actually played very well, but when you can't run the football at all and can't get off the field on defense it sure makes it difficult.
> 
> In other news I hope that dirty playing, logo spitting Chubb blows out both his knees. Same goes for the ACC refs that sat by and watched him play dirty all day and never threw a flag.


It’s one thing to run a true freshman out there @ QB & deal with the growing pains. I’d be good with that. We don’t do that. The OL would be better as tacking dummies sometimes. There’s no enthusiasm. This isn’t the same offense I watched Matt Canada run. 2019 can’t get here soon enough. Hopefully the roster has a huge influx in players on the lines. They’re getting pistol whipped up front against subpar talent. I feel sorry for the QB in the gump game. Ed O is in over his head. 

I thought Trickett was the man. They say the same about Jeff Grimes. At least y’all have next year to look forward to.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

TAMU freshman qb seems to be developing nicely. I had to google Chad Morris. I'm not so sure about him as a potential hire.


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Jacob Hawkes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t use a word strong enough for how bad LSU looks. Atrocious just doesn’t get it done. The absolute worst LSU game I’ve ever seen in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be a long season for both of us. If Jimbo doesn't make some changes after this year the natives are going to get restless. Absolutely inexcusable to drop games because you aren't prepared, and have a horrible game plan. Kelly can't coach himself out of a wet paper bag. Trickett once again has a struggling oline. The frosh QB actually played very well, but when you can't run the football at all and can't get off the field on defense it sure makes it difficult.
> 
> In other news I hope that dirty playing, logo spitting Chubb blows out both his knees. Same goes for the ACC refs that sat by and watched him play dirty all day and never threw a flag.
Click to expand...

You can add me to the list of the long season. The Buckeyes look great against these high school teams but don't have enough to play with the big boys this year. Offense is way too predictable and mechanical and defense is really missing the 3 first rounders in the secondary. 
Not everyone can be Alabama.


----------



## mrman

Migillicutty said:


> Going to be a long season for both of us. If Jimbo doesn't make some changes after this year the natives are going to get restless. Absolutely inexcusable to drop games because you aren't prepared, and have a horrible game plan. Kelly can't coach himself out of a wet paper bag. Trickett once again has a struggling oline. The frosh QB actually played very well, but when you can't run the football at all and can't get off the field on defense it sure makes it difficult.
> 
> In other news I hope that dirty playing, logo spitting Chubb blows out both his knees. Same goes for the ACC refs that sat by and watched him play dirty all day and never threw a flag.


Thats no way to talk....


----------



## Migillicutty

Mrman #335 - Not sure what you are referring to, but I'm guessing based on your location you may think I was referring to UGA's Chubb. I was not. Different guy, plays for NCst.


----------



## roseberry

Cutty, post some some dirty video of that Chubb. The only thing I got against the one from Georgia is he's been playing there for fourty seasons.

Tim.........not so fast. bama's win against the "big boys" doesn't look as good as it did week 1 either?


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Cutty, post some some dirty video of that Chubb. The only thing I got against the one from Georgia is he's been playing there for fourty seasons.
> 
> Tim.........not so fast. bama's win against the "big boys" doesn't look as good as it did week 1 either?


 rose, not so fast - Greg McElroy (Rhodes scholar candidate turned ESPN talking head - unlike FShoesU's Myron Rolle, Rhodes Scholar turned neurosurgeon) named NCState as his outside contender for this year's CFP. Lest we forget, they also had Lt. j/g's boys dead to rights until shanking a short FG attempt at the end of regulation last year at Clempsonville.

MG


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> rose, not so fast - named NCState as his outside contender for this year's CFP.
> 
> MG


The same NC state that lost to usc of the east?


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> The same NC state that lost to usc of the east?


Yup, the same USC-(L)east that was dominated by and almost lost to La. Tech Saturday but for a last-second FG after a desperation pass. In other words, Bon's buddy and former Tejas head-coach-in-waiting (or is that "head-coach-in-wilting?") Little Willie Muschamp working his coaching magic once again...

MG


----------



## jgsanders

NC State is a good football team. One of the best front 4 on defense in the country some say. You gotta be on point to beat them. I think Cutty would tell you FSU should have beat them, but they will sneak up on you like an Iowa type team if you're not prepared or overlooking them. I respect their fan base b/c they actually care about football versus the other tobacco road teams that drink their hot tea with their pinky finger sticking out. 

Jacob, how in the world did you let Travis Etienne (pronounced E-T-N) outta the Bayou? This true Freshman is the real deal my friend. He's been buried at 4th on the RB chart at Clemson, but leads the team in rushing and is averaging 12+ yards a touch. He might be the 1 back by season end if he can pick up the blitz as a blocker, and I don't know if Clemson has been this excited about a RB in school history. He's a stud!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

He just didn’t get an offer until wayyyy late in the game. He always wanted to come play @ LSU. Oh well. I would like to see the players doing well no matter where it might be.


----------



## roseberry

So JG, if it came down to Travis Etienne or Samantha Ponder, what are you saying? Which one do the Clemson Tigers take?


----------



## mrman

Migillicutty said:


> Mrman #335 - Not sure what you are referring to, but I'm guessing based on your location you may think I was referring to UGA's Chubb. I was not. Different guy, plays for NCst.


You're talking about NC State Defensive lineman that had 7 tackles and 2 sacks. Im aware. I understand disliking a team or player, but Theres no reason to wish that someone blow out their knees, regardless of which Chubb you were talking about. Not trying to be abrasive, but I am. That would be like someone wishing Jameis Winston to blow out his knees mid-heisman campaign because he threw too many TD passes. Just not right IMO.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> So JG, if it came down to Travis Etienne or Samantha Ponder, what are you saying? Which one do the Clemson Tigers take?


C'mon, rose! Give jg a little tougher picking options - like which would Clempson take as an icon of their storied football past, Uncle Fester



or his contemporary Clemps coaching "Legend" Frank Howard?



MG


----------



## roseberry

MG, the question is, "how did travis get to Clemson?"

The obvious answer is.............Nagee let him head east!

BTW, Coach Howard's ankle trainer was also the audiovisual and sound man for speaking get appearances on campus.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> So JG, if it came down to Travis Etienne or Samantha Ponder, what are you saying? Which one do the Clemson Tigers take?


You take Samantha Ponder and have her greet every recruit as he steps off the plane...no brainer


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> So JG, if it came down to Travis Etienne or Samantha Ponder, what are you saying? Which one do the Clemson Tigers take?


Rose, could you not just let me enjoy our...dare I say...it's gonna pain me to say it..."SEC caliber" running back for a second or two without these universe changing decisions to make. Can we compromise on Sam Ponder in Clemson discussing the "Clemson RB Success"?


----------



## roseberry

we can agree that it would be a case of "next level talent" commenting on a "next level talent".


----------



## roseberry

Good game last night, longhorns look solid. Trojans and wsu tonight will be worth staying up for.
Clemson lays the wood to Fuente and VT saturday.......? How does everyone see it?
Georgia and Tennessee may not be great to watch........but may be a very important game for the Vols, long term if you know what I mean?
My must watch is Penn state and Indiana........big game for penn state, even bigger for hoosiers imo.
Bama and rebs........who knows........


----------



## Brad Turner

roseberry said:


> Good game last night, longhorns look solid. Trojans and wsu tonight will be worth staying up for.
> Clemson lays the wood to Fuente and VT saturday.......? How does everyone see it?
> *Georgia and Tennessee may not be great to watch........but may be a very important game for the Vols, long term if you know what I mean?*
> My must watch is Penn state and Indiana........big game for penn state, even bigger for hoosiers imo.
> Bama and rebs........who knows........


I hope I'm wrong, but I think it's going to be a Big Orange bloodbath. Seems like Butch has lost the locker room, and this game seals his fate.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> Good game last night, longhorns look solid. Trojans and wsu tonight will be worth staying up for.
> Clemson lays the wood to Fuente and VT saturday.......? How does everyone see it?
> Georgia and Tennessee may not be great to watch........but may be a very important game for the Vols, long term if you know what I mean?
> My must watch is Penn state and Indiana........big game for penn state, even bigger for hoosiers imo.
> Bama and rebs........who knows........


Hard to believe this is the same Texas team defense that got killed by Maryland

I think Va Tech hangs with Clemson till late in the game


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> I think Va Tech hangs with Clemson till late in the game


Sorry does that mean tech and under.......or just under?


----------



## BonMallari

Down go the Trojans.....their offense can score on anyone, but not enough studs on defense....


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Down go the Trojans.....their offense can score on anyone, but not enough studs on defense....


Over the years there has been a lot of cougar FB, what there hasn't been in recent times has been a real program. I think we saw that last 
night. It's been evident that USC is not as good as advertised, but they are still USC & attract some premium talent. That talent just got it's 
but kicked last night. If Falk had receivers with the talent level of USC, USC would have lost by 3 touchdowns. 

TBS, you have to love Mike Leach & his quotes "It's just like Woodstock only everyone has their clothes on".


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> Over the years there has been a lot of cougar FB, what there hasn't been in recent times has been a real program. I think we saw that last
> night. It's been evident that USC is not as good as advertised, but they are still USC & attract some premium talent. That talent just got it's
> but kicked last night. If Falk had receivers with the talent level of USC, USC would have lost by 3 touchdowns.
> 
> TBS, you have to love Mike Leach & his quotes "It's just like Woodstock only everyone has their clothes on".


I saw that and his post game speech to his team..it was typical Mike Leach...the Apple Cup this year might be for all the marbles...I still like Coach Peterson and his chances (favorable schedule) + veteran team + solid QB = Final Four contender


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> I had to google Chad Morris. I'm not so sure about him as a potential hire.


Maybe I can help with that. He was highly regarded as OC at Clemson, he recruited Deshaun Watson, has great connections with Texas HS coaches, and a TAMU alum who covets the job. In his 3rd season at SMU where he has made them competitive. Check their record. I don't think Dabo Sweeny will be leaving Clemson until Nick retires so my advice is grab Chad while you can. 
https://sportsday.dallasnews.com/co...tions-smu-fans-worried-chad-morris-watch-2017


----------



## crackerd

Brad Turner said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but I think it's going to be a Big Orange bloodbath. Seems like Butch has lost the locker room, and this game seals his fate.


Brad, don't mean to pour more misery down your boots and tell you it's holy water, but look on the bright side: a Buttch fumble and a punt that was a kick in the Buttch are two momentous occasions for championing the lifelessness out of life to get poor Botch Jones gone. And further onto that bright side, if UcheaT were to promote Shoopy the SCDC (Swiss cheese defensive coordinator) to interim head coach, y'all might not have to pay him severance at the end of the season that he would only have to pay back to Penn State for bilking them out of his buyout clause money. A win-win for y'all of addition by wretched subtraction - and that ain't (as Botch would say) fake football news!

MG


----------



## Chris Atkinson

I don't follow this thread much. Has anyone mentioned Saquon Barkley at all here?

We are...... Penn State. 

Coach Franklin - what a great program.


----------



## crackerd

Think Jacob said he'd be the fifth-best RB on the LSU roster. He didn't, really, and Barkley's probably the frontrunner for the Heisman, but I wanted to ask Jacob this evening how he feels at this very moment (LSU trailing the Boys of Troy, Ala. 17-0) about the LSU staff's cumulative $25M buyout, which of course includes Coach In Way Way Over His Head Ed Orgeron?

MG


----------



## EdA

Not a good day for Mississippi, so far the state of Alabama leads the state of Mississippi 70-10.


----------



## roseberry

I have the same feeling about the Trojan/LSU game as I had when Bama won and Francois got hurt......I.don't want to talk about it.


----------



## roseberry

The Georgia/Tennessee game was a great win for both teams.


----------



## bamajeff

roseberry said:


> The Georgia/Tennessee game was a great win for both teams.


Who gets fired first Butch or Crazy Ed?


----------



## crackerd

rose, just think - or maybe try not to: If there was relegation for the SEC as with English Premier League futbol, 3/4s of the league would be playing in the John Cougar Meloncrap Division of the MAC next year. Actually, more like 9/14s of the league, as good ol' UcheaT and Mizzou would be in the Scranton-Wilkes Barre Sunday Surrender Flag League representing Dunder Mifflin A and B. 

MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> rose, just think - or maybe try not to: If there was relegation for the SEC as with English Premier League futbol, 3/4s of the league would be playing in the John Cougar Meloncrap Division of the MAC next year. Actually, more like 9/14s of the league, as good ol' UcheaT and Mizzou would be in the Scranton-Wilkes Barre Sunday Surrender Flag League representing Dunder Mifflin A and B.
> 
> MG


Most, if not all of us would appreciate you posting in plain understandable English.


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Most, if not all of us would appreciate you posting in plain understandable English.


Interpretation: mg says the SEC sucks.......I think,)

But doc, what up with Atkinson? I think that Barkley kid only had 56 yards rushing today?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Rose, What you bringing next Sat? We've got a second string freshman qb, a ton of freshman at many positions and a team that plays only a quarter or two. 
Think what an embarrassment it could be if you were to lose.


----------



## jgsanders

Errr-eebody want Bama...til they get Bama. 

PSU RB for heisman!

Errr-eebody want Troy!

Anybody got a list of TN recruits? Asking for a friend.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne, I hope Coach Sumlin has the aggies up by 35 at halftime

But tide lost hand so that Ford kid probably run for a bunch.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

roseberry said:


> Interpretation: mg says the SEC sucks.......I think,)
> 
> But doc, what up with Atkinson? I think that Barkley kid only had 56 yards rushing today?


good point. I stand corrected. I'll just fade back to dreaming of the days or marshmallow fights in the freshman section.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Think Jacob said he'd be the fifth-best RB on the LSU roster. He didn't, really, and Barkley's probably the frontrunner for the Heisman, but I wanted to ask Jacob this evening how he feels at this very moment (LSU trailing the Boys of Troy, Ala. 17-0) about the LSU staff's cumulative $25M buyout, which of course includes Coach In Way Way Over His Head Ed Orgeron?
> 
> MG


How do you think I felt about it?? LSU paid them right @ $1 million to play opposite of LSU for Homecoming. They literally paid them almost $1 MILLION DOLLARS to EMBARRASS THEM on HOMECOMING!!!! I will try to post an actual video of the current state of LSU’s football program. I said how woefully thin the OL was. They started true freshman on the right side. I think 2 more played time as well. The DL had only 2 in the normal 2 deep. All that is forgivable if you get beat by the gumps or another quality team. Not this craptastic junk they’ve played so far. The worst & most unforgivable part of it all is Ed O has managed to do everything completely opposite of how he did it in the intern role. Everything runs through him now. Yes. The offensive calls run through him. I knew this hadn’t been Matt Canada’s offense, but he finally admitted it in the postgame last night.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The new sports talk show buzz word "Alabama Fatique".
I think Coach O has moved way up the hot seat list. Butch is now on top. Sumlin is still high on the list but moved down some but he will be back at the top after next week.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> How do you think I felt about it?? LSU paid them right @ $1 million to play opposite of LSU for Homecoming. They literally paid them almost $1 MILLION DOLLARS to EMBARRASS THEM on HOMECOMING!!!! I will try to post an actual video of the current state of LSU’s football program. I said how woefully thin the OL was. They started true freshman on the right side. I think 2 more played time as well. The DL had only 2 in the normal 2 deep. All that is forgivable if you get beat by the gumps or another quality team. Not this craptastic junk they’ve played so far. The worst & most unforgivable part of it all is Ed O has managed to do everything completely opposite of how he did it in the intern role. Everything runs through him now. Yes. The offensive calls run through him. I knew this hadn’t been Matt Canada’s offense, but he finally admitted it in the postgame last night.


What AD saddles a school with $25 million in buyouts by hiring someone who was looking for a job when hired? 
Was the school President consulted before this contract went for signing? If so, a lot of heads need to roll or LSU 
is going to be cannon fodder as the good recruits will find another place to exhibit their talents. LSU kids are going 
to find another home. 

it's sad to see a quality program go down the tube due to actions of the so-called adults.


----------



## roseberry

Chris Atkinson said:


> good point. I stand corrected. I'll just fade back to dreaming of the days or marshmallow fights in the freshman section.


Our beloved thread needs more quality input. Chris Atkinson is an add. .just think how much fun you are going to have posting through the tosu, Michigan and others games.

Remeber chris, Any a$$hole can poke fun at another's favorite team, but it takes royalty to pull one stat-line from a day like Barkley had to try to burst a buddy's bubble. 

Hang tough.......don't fade!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> What AD saddles a school with $25 million in buyouts by hiring someone who was looking for a job when hired?
> Was the school President consulted before this contract went for signing? If so, a lot of heads need to roll or LSU
> is going to be cannon fodder as the good recruits will find another place to exhibit their talents. LSU kids are going
> to find another home.
> 
> it's sad to see a quality program go down the tube due to actions of the so-called adults.


http://gridironnow.com/fear-lsu-slipping-irrelevance-real-concern-following-loss-troy/

This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://gridironnow.com/fear-lsu-slipping-irrelevance-real-concern-following-loss-troy/
> 
> This pretty much sums it up.


Wow, that's rough.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Wow, that's rough.


What's rough is the disrespect being shown the PAC-12 by the raters!
I guess we play too late in the day!


----------



## Raymond Little

7 games left and I bet they go 2-5 on those. LSU AD should have been fired last year, his sell by date is over due.


----------



## leemac

*Taking out the trash in Knoxville*

In honor of the frats in Knoxville hanging the signs trolling Nick Chubb's 2015 knee injury in Neyland Stadium here is this...... GO DAWGS!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Raymond Little said:


> 7 games left and I bet they go 2-5 on those. LSU AD should have been fired last year, his sell by date is over due.


You’re joking, right?? The *only* reason why this isn’t a current 3 game losing streak is because Syracuse let LSU off the hook. September was the easy part of the schedule. With the turmoil between Matt Canada & Ed O about to blow smooth up in front of everyone, this team has quit. Honestly this is a 3-9 year @ this rate. Hiring a deckhand on a shrimp boat for a HC has worked so well. It’s the *exact same* crap that happened @ Ole Miss.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Wow, that's rough.


I have a new ESPN 30 For 30. 

The Blunder Years

“What if I told you a once proud program went to shambles after it hired a 10-25 coach?”


----------



## Raymond Little

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You’re joking, right?? The *only* reason why this isn’t a current 3 game losing streak is because Syracuse let LSU off the hook. September was the easy part of the schedule. With the turmoil between Matt Canada & Ed O about to blow smooth up in front of everyone, this team has quit. Honestly this is a 3-9 year @ this rate. Hiring a deckhand on a shrimp boat for a HC has worked so well. It’s the *exact same* crap that happened @ Ole Miss.


I am seeing the picture of Forest leaving the Jenny and swimming to the dock when he sees Lt Dan
Ya think LSU is looking at the Di Nardo years part Deaux?


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I have a new ESPN 30 For 30.
> 
> The Blunder Years
> 
> “What if I told you a once proud program went to shambles after it hired a 10-25 coach?”


Sorry I stuck up for Ed O, I thought he did well as interim HC at USC, guess they knew something I didn't.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Raymond Little said:


> I am seeing the picture of Forest leaving the Jenny and swimming to the dock when he sees Lt Dan
> Ya think LSU is looking at the Di Nardo years part Deaux?


I’ve seen a ton of good gifs & memes from that scene. Oh the low hanging fruit they could pick from on the current state of LSU football. 

When Lou Tepper was The DC, yes & no. The wins/losses, sure. Ed O has officially put the cuffs on Matt Canada’s offense. The team has quit. I never thought they quit under Gerry D. Lou Tepper & the inability to make PATs killed them his last 2 years. Not to mention the OL being down to anyone wearing a lineman’s jersey.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Sorry I stuck up for Ed O, I thought he did well as interim HC at USC, guess they knew something I didn't.


No apologies needed. You had an opinion & that’s perfectly okay. Now if you lobbied to Joe Alleva on Ed O’s behalf, that’s another story. :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, Ed O is a wonderful DL Coach. The best, IMO. He will even get your program through an intern situation if needed. He’s just not the guy to run a program on a permanent basis.


----------



## bjoiner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You’re joking, right?? The *only* reason why this isn’t a current 3 game losing streak is because Syracuse let LSU off the hook. September was the easy part of the schedule. With the turmoil between Matt Canada & Ed O about to blow smooth up in front of everyone, this team has quit. Honestly this is a 3-9 year @ this rate. Hiring a deckhand on a shrimp boat for a HC has worked so well. It’s the *exact same* crap that happened @ Ole Miss.


OK. I'll put you to the test. You predict losses in all the last 7?
Florida
Auburn
Old Miss
Alabama
Arkansas
Tennessee
A&M


----------



## jgsanders

Buyer beware, anyone ordering gumbo this week better like extra salt...getting salty down that way.

John your Trojans win out and they should be in the final 4. Clemson's offense struggled early last year too, especially with turnovers...lot's of football left.

Where's Tim...the season's not over for the Buckeyes...and let me say thank you 1 more time for your Brown's passing on Deshaun Watson.

This guy recaps each weekend of college football from a comical and Tide fan perspective...very funny...bad weekend for Vol trash cans and Miss cow bells too
https://www.youtube.com/user/MrFunnyMaine/videos


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I have a new ESPN 30 For 30.
> 
> The Blunder Years
> 
> “What if I told you a once proud program went to shambles after it hired a 10-25 coach?”





John Robinson said:


> Sorry I stuck up for Ed O, I thought he did well as interim HC at USC, guess they knew something I didn't.


In the linguua franca of the Bayou folk - and in plain ol English for Ed A - they panicked. Le Smiles went gently into the sweet night but his successor didn't come aboard as anticipated. Leaving Orgie as the only candidate even half-viable for taking the job. 

Now with the SEC falling on hard times (and soft defenses), the rumor mill is in overdrive with Chuckie (Gruden) houseboat hunting in Knoxville, Le Smiles decked out in a Razorback hat, Gumby (Gunby) and Gary Patterson flirting with College Station, etc. Thinking that the last two weeks of Miss State showing their true institutional identity has brought Mullen's career trajectory back to earth - unless Mizzou might say "We'll show you the money." Orgeron and Botch Jones probably survive the year because of debt-laden athletics departments at their respective institutions - Sumlin needs a miracle to see in the 2018 season.

Of course, Jacob, I'm sort of siding with with Raymond on co-producing another 30 for 30: 
What if I told you a major college football program brought back a head coach for a return to Bayou Bengal "glory days" - brought him back from the broadcast booth after 20 years and his name was...Gerry DiNardo?" Financial considerations - ol' Gerry would probably coach again for the 'Who for free! 

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bjoiner said:


> OK. I'll put you to the test. You predict losses in all the last 7?
> Florida
> Auburn
> Old Miss
> Alabama
> Arkansas
> Tennessee
> A&M


Okay. I’ll simply ask you this question. Do you see any of those teams getting thumped by 30 (STATE.), having the game within 2 points @ home with a few minutes left (Syracuse.), & losing a Homecoming to Troy?? You know the answer is no as well as anyone else. No way could anyone predict the staff would blowup in September. You have to believe what you see in this case. They are a dumpster fire. The phone lines mysteriously didn’t work last Wednesday during the weekly call in show @ TJ Ribs. I could go on & on, but you get my drift.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> What's rough is the disrespect being shown the PAC-12 by the raters!
> I guess we play too late in the day!


No, Marv - 'fraid you've got too *many* Colorados, UCLAs, Oregon States, 'Zonas, ASUs and Cals (even though Glenda says it must be considered that the Bears overcame a nine-point lead at home against Ole Miss to win).

MG


----------



## Chris Atkinson

roseberry said:


> Our beloved thread needs more quality input. Chris Atkinson is an add. .just think how much fun you are going to have posting through the tosu, Michigan and others games.
> 
> Remeber chris, Any a$$hole can poke fun at another's favorite team, but it takes royalty to pull one stat-line from a day like Barkley had to try to burst a buddy's bubble.
> 
> Hang tough.......don't fade!


Oh no... I totally got your point John. It was absolute brilliance and very, very well-played.

It's a good thing he can throw.

And Catch.

And return kickoffs!

(and yes, I know the photo below is "old news". The cool thing is there are many photos just like it, only the guys in a semi-prone position grabbing air have various colored uniforms.)


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Our beloved thread needs more quality input. Chris Atkinson is an add. .just think how much fun you are going to have posting through the tosu, Michigan and others games.
> 
> Remeber chris, Any a$$hole can poke fun at another's favorite team, but it takes royalty to pull one stat-line from a day like Barkley had to try to burst a buddy's bubble.
> 
> Hang tough.......don't fade!


Jacob, Raymond, going by the golden rule as interpreted by rose on Mr. Atkinson's behalf above, I really want to make it clear that I did not promote the return of Curley Hallman to LSU. But I _*could have *_- if I didn't want to get splattered back with the names of Mike "Destiny" Price, Sonnyboy Shula, Dumbo Dubose, et al as possible successors to Saban once 'Bama falls back to earth as will inevitably happen in the year or years after he steps down.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wow. Just, wow. I’m certain that the ending of the presser today will go viral. 

The new decor for Ed O’s Coaching Conference Room.


----------



## bjoiner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Okay. I’ll simply ask you this question. Do you see any of those teams getting thumped by 30 (STATE.), having the game within 2 points @ home with a few minutes left (Syracuse.), & losing a Homecoming to Troy?? You know the answer is no as well as anyone else. No way could anyone predict the staff would blowup in September. You have to believe what you see in this case. They are a dumpster fire. The phone lines mysteriously didn’t work last Wednesday during the weekly call in show @ TJ Ribs. I could go on & on, but you get my drift.


This is the way I see it:
Florida (Close game. It's probably who out ugly's who)
Auburn (loss & pretty ugly)
Old Miss(Close game. It's probably who out ugly's who)
Alabama (loss & ugly)
Arkansas(Close game. It's probably who out ugly's who)
Tennessee(Close game. It's probably who out ugly's who)
A&M (Close game. It's probably who out ugly's who)

I would guess LSU would win 1 or 2 wins from the out uglying teams, but it won't be due to coaching. One of those close games will change to a blow out with LSU probably on the L side of it.

This definitely isn't the SEC of old. The conference as a whole is probably the worst I can remember. I only think there are three quality teams in the conference this year, then a big gap to a third tier type team, then a BIG gap to a 5th tier team.


----------



## bjoiner

Chris Atkinson said:


> Oh no... I totally got your point John. It was absolute brilliance and very, very well-played.
> 
> It's a good thing he can throw.
> 
> And Catch.
> 
> And return kickoffs!
> 
> (and yes, I know the photo below is "old news". The cool thing is there are many photos just like it, only the guys in a semi-prone position grabbing air have various colored uniforms.)


Looks like your vertical leap Chris.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Rose Promise me Alabama will beat TAMU by only 25. After all Saban said this will be best team they've played this year. My one other hope is that our qb doesn't get hurt. We don't have anymore. Starter out in first game, Hubenek hurt somewhere along the way (in practice I think).
One of the things that brought a smile to my face, Houston qb, Kyle Allen was pulled from their game two weeks ago after throwing too many picks. And didn't start this past week. Haven't heard anything from Kyler Murray either.
The one I felt bad about losing was Kenny Hill. He didn't have a very good record last year but seems to be doing better this year. Now that he is close to home his parents can keep an eye on him.


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You’re joking, right?? The *only* reason why this isn’t a current 3 game losing streak is because Syracuse let LSU off the hook. September was the easy part of the schedule. With the turmoil between Matt Canada & Ed O about to blow smooth up in front of everyone, this team has quit. Honestly this is a 3-9 year @ this rate. Hiring a deckhand on a shrimp boat for a HC has worked so well. It’s the *exact same* crap that happened @ Ole Miss.


With Jacobs history of being wrong on multiple subjects I'm guessing LSU will turn it around


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Rose Promise me Alabama will beat TAMU by only 25. After all Saban said this will be best team they've played this year. My one other hope is that our qb doesn't get hurt. We don't have anymore. Starter out in first game, Hubenek hurt somewhere along the way (in practice I think).
> One of the things that brought a smile to my face, Houston qb, Kyle Allen was pulled from their game two weeks ago after throwing too many picks. And didn't start this past week. Haven't heard anything from Kyler Murray either.
> The one I felt bad about losing was Kenny Hill. He didn't have a very good record last year but seems to be doing better this year. Now that he is close to home his parents can keep an eye on him.


Don't hold a grudge much do you Wayne. Your program is better off without them, they didn't buy into the program. Never believed the Murray kid would because of his dad pulling the strings..


----------



## roseberry

Wayne, if the bama/Tamu spread is 25 at cs, I bet with the man with his back against the wall. I hope tide wins but kids can't stay this high (60+) forever......can they?

On another subject. I know chris is talking Heisman and Barkley but if Dustin was still here I would ask him to extrapolate what Jalen hurts statistics would be if he were playing four quarters per game instead of two?


----------



## BonMallari

Here is my list of coaches on the Hot Seat...it will change weekly

1. Jim Mora Jr. ( 10M buyout) -UCLA

2. Kevin Sumlin - TAMU

3. Mike Riley- Nebraska

4. Butch Jones - Tenn.

5. Brent Bielma - Arkansas

6. Todd Graham - Arizona State

also rans: Auburn,Miss St.


----------



## EdA

Add Barry Odom at Missouri. Gus's job will hang in the balance until after the Iron Bowl, that will probably decide his fate. And Cliff Kingsbury at TT is taking some heat too.


----------



## roseberry

And is orgeron so hot he didn't make your list?

Doc, be careful......the kids may come out and support Barry Odom and fire the president again


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> And is orgeron so hot he didn't make your list?


In Jacob's world he is already fired coach walking, the only thing in doubt is the identity of his replacement. Can you spell Bobby Petrino? Or would the unthinkable happen, Petrino back to Fayetteville with a no hot girlfriend and motorcycle clause?


----------



## road kill

Pay no attention to Bucky.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon, In terms of hottness, I think your order is awry.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bjoiner said:


> This is the way I see it:
> Florida (Close game. It's probably who out ugly's who)
> Auburn (loss & pretty ugly)
> Old Miss(Close game. It's probably who out ugly's who)
> Alabama (loss & ugly)
> Arkansas(Close game. It's probably who out ugly's who)
> Tennessee(Close game. It's probably who out ugly's who)
> A&M (Close game. It's probably who out ugly's who)
> 
> I would guess LSU would win 1 or 2 wins from the out uglying teams, but it won't be due to coaching. One of those close games will change to a blow out with LSU probably on the L side of it.
> 
> This definitely isn't the SEC of old. The conference as a whole is probably the worst I can remember. I only think there are three quality teams in the conference this year, then a big gap to a third tier type team, then a BIG gap to a 5th tier team.


That’s fair. 

You’re right. The conference consists of 2-3 teams this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> And is orgeron so hot he didn't make your list?
> 
> Doc, be careful......the kids may come out and support Barry Odom and fire the president again


Ed O is safe until the end of next season. That’s what happens when the inmates are running the asylum when a contract is written.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> In Jacob's world he is already fired coach walking, the only thing in doubt is the identity of his replacement. Can you spell Bobby Petrino? Or would the unthinkable happen, Petrino back to Fayetteville with a no hot girlfriend and motorcycle clause?


He is fired if they tank next year as well. 2019 is the year for LSU to be good again.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> No, Marv - 'fraid you've got too *many* Colorados, UCLAs, Oregon States, 'Zonas, ASUs and Cals (even though Glenda says it must be considered that the Bears overcame a nine-point lead at home against Ole Miss to win).
> 
> MG





Jacob Hawkes said:


> That’s fair.
> 
> You’re right. The conference consists of 2-3 teams this year.


I'll defer to Jacob's expert opinion, so apparently your team is feasting on cupcakes 
while enjoying the biased Sportswriters levitating write-ups!


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> And is orgeron so hot he didn't make your list?
> 
> Doc, be careful......the kids may come out and support Barry Odom and fire the president again


I don't see LSU firing him after one year....not that he may or may not deserve it, but I think he will be given a chance to right the ship, but it will be on a short plank


----------



## roseberry

road kill said:


> Pay no attention to Bucky.
> View attachment 61002


Especially last Saturday against powerhouse northwestern.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Y’all are welcome.


----------



## roseberry

Good one jacob!


----------



## Still_Bill

Ed O's buy out is like 12.4 million dollars. Dave Aranda needs to be fired.


----------



## road kill

roseberry said:


> Especially last Saturday against powerhouse northwestern.


Especially!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Good one jacob!


Yes sir. It’s money.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Still_Bill said:


> Ed O's buy out is like 12.4 million dollars. Dave Aranda needs to be fired.







Fire The Best DC in CFB?? How about let’s NOT do something equally as asinine as giving Special Ed the keys to the Ferrari.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yes sir. It’s money.


Jacob, gonna be some "cool" (but mighty) unrest in a few SEC locales this next off-season. The highlight would be what I foresee as a "Dump Orgie and His Asinine Buyout Telethon" at the Superdome Jan. 2 or 3. Donors would be encouraged to "Give til the hurting of the Who program stops by jettisoning Ed 'In Way, Way Over His Head' Orgeron."

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, gonna be some "cool" (but mighty) unrest in a few SEC locales this next off-season. The highlight would be what I foresee as a "Dump Orgie and His Asinine Buyout Telethon" at the Superdome Jan. 2 or 3. Donors would be encouraged to "Give til the hurting of the Who program stops by jettisoning Ed 'In Way, Way Over His Head' Orgeron."
> 
> MG


I’m disappointed in you. Surely you have heard about the Rosy Finch Boyz LLC on Ed O’s contract by now. I’ve been almost in tears for the last 20 minutes or so. Read the 1st sentence of the migration of these actual birds. *Can confirm*.

http://www.audubon.org/field-guide/bird/black-rosy-finch


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, all signs are pointing to "No Dinarii DiNardo" - English translation for Ed A: Gerry DiNardo will coach for free if y'all call him back to Baton Rouge.

Mini-implosions occurring by the minute down there, the latest: Way, Way In Over His Head Ed's vow to stick with the same QB throughout the SEC schedule and stay out of the OC's personnel huddle. Woe, Canada! on that one...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Buyer beware, anyone ordering gumbo this week better like extra salt...getting salty down that way.


First, you make the roux.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> First, you make the roux.
> 
> View attachment 61162


Jacob, betcha that roux would work well with "Yaw-Yaw F'baw's Jump the Shark-fin Soup" https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/10/05/sports/ncaafootball/lsu-alabama-sec-saban-miles.html

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Nick, Please don't hurt our qb. He is the only one we have left.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, betcha that roux would work well with "Yaw-Yaw F'baw's Jump the Shark-fin Soup" https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/10/05/sports/ncaafootball/lsu-alabama-sec-saban-miles.html
> 
> MG


Read it yesterday. Well, I skimmed it. 

Read this when you have time. 

http://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/lsu-sports/o-the-rosy-finch-boyz-llc-updated-with-pics/72576603/


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> Nick, Please don't hurt our qb. He is the only one we have left.


one injured, one starting at TCU (Kenny Hill), one starting at UH (Kyle Allen), and one at OU (Kyler Murray), what a lineup!


----------



## crackerd

Man, I feel for you with this Rosy Finch Boyz LLC rubbish and the terms for jettisoning Orgeron. But there may be a way of "defuncting" the "company" - and "O" along with it. Instead of the nuclear option, let's call it the _'Who_clear option - self-imposed. Y'all just need to turn the 'Who in over some significant violation traceable to Orgie - incriminating himself, or caught in the act of something or other too risque even for the NCAA to overlook. (I'm thinking to augment his "meager" salary, he becomes a yaw-yaw rap singer calling himself The Cajun Tupac, and "sings" the national anthem while taking a knee at Tiger Stadium.) Then he can be fired with cause and spare the 'Who that massive buyout. Sure, you'll get a couple years' probation and barred from bowl games over that time, but, hello! - ain't exactly a "Rosy Finch" future y'all have got with "Regretti-O", right? Start working on a plan today, and with the proper execution, you could have him gone by the time the 'Who gets to T-town next month!

Also would like to know this guy's thoughts on things down there.











MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Kyle Allen was yanked two weeks ago for throwing too many picks. Was benched and did not start last week. Don't know about this week. Two were injured Stark and Hubernak.
I think I am pleased that the midget is gone even if it is to OK.


----------



## BonMallari

I like Free Shoes U against the Convicts...and I like the Utah Utes as the home dog against Stanford


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> one injured, one starting at TCU...


Speaking of TCU, and the Frogs' game tomorrow, this is for YBB Glenda, about the scion of mutual friends: http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...lls-7th-grade-phenom-failed-qb-elite-receiver

MG


----------



## roseberry

I like west Virginia(and points) and Michigan to win in today's best games. Seminole beat Miami imo too.

Coach Stallings will be at the game today. I have been monitoring his health on Wes and Steve's afternoon talk show through their conversations with his friend Coach Pat Dye. Coach Stallings had a heart attack last week.

Now that's a "Junction Boy"! Go Coach!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Some *extremely interesting movement* on the LSU/gayturd line. Think LSU was once a 5 or 5 1/2 point dog. Now they’re favored?? WTF??!! Stinky line of the week!!!!


----------



## road kill

Bucky sticks the Huskers!


----------



## BonMallari

Auburn is leading the game the whole way and gives up a meaningless TD near the end of the game to win by 21...

the spread was Auburn minus 22......


----------



## EdA

Iowa State 38 Sooners 31 Ouch! Could the new head coach's job already be in jeopardy? The Killer Frogs prevail over WV but that Sills guy with an impeccable field trial pedigree is impressive!


----------



## jgsanders

Hats off to the Trojan's snapper Jake Olsen. Good on you young man! Good on you!


----------



## Migillicutty

Take the lead twice with under five minutes and can’t hold the lead. Typical Kelly defense, folding like a cheap tent with the game on the line. Run man and don’t blitz on the last play, unreal. If he along with several others aren’t fired at seasons end then Jimbo needs to go. He is an under .750 coach without Jameis. You want to be a top 5 paid coach, act like it, and make the tough decisions. This is inexcusable with the talent we have. I know they won’t see another dime from me until I see that this staff is held accountable.


----------



## roseberry

Cutty, concur, especially after I picked them and then not one defensive play on the final possession.

Bama is in trouble, with the breaks they have received they should be up 31-3.


----------



## road kill

Bucky barely squeaks by Nebraska.

Jonathon Taylor rambles for 249 yards.
Kind of misleading, 1 run was a 75 yard TD.
Take that out and he only had 174 yards and a TD.;-)

Maybe Bucky moves up a notch?


----------



## crackerd

rose, Tide never in jeopardy except for their own lethargy on the ground, but Chavis had a lot to do with that, and so to my "filmroom" did a slowed linchpin at center. And "a" turnover - first in nine games. Wrap your head around that...also, Jalen Hurts seemed to have an empathy instead his usual velvety aggression toward his home turf.

Do Hairball and the No Big Game Bobbers get mulligans? TCU would've gone down too but for terrible call for offensive interference against Nelson and Nancy's grandson on a highlight reel catch - I predicted after we trained yesterday that he would have a dozen receptions and 3 TDs and only the zebras kept that from happening.

No losers in Tide-aTm game, Sumlin saved his job and his freshman QB grew up in the blink of an eye or juke of a hip, and Saban got a teaching moment out of the second half, and still had to like 'Bama's freshman/underclassman pass rush. The onside kick return team probably will get a little more of Saban's "scrutiny" this week, though... And how 'bout them Dawgs again? - do we have a "Built by 'Bama" Jr. now ready to take down the hierarchy?

MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> , Sumlin saved his job
> MG


The annual saying at TAMU for more than 50 years has been wait until next year. It will take quite a bit more than an 8 point loss at home to Alabama to save his job.


----------



## Marvin S

I know most of you don't stay up late enough to watch the young men on the West Coast so!
The Coug's handled the Ducks quite easily, The Huskies handled a good Cal team that #5 USC
at the time could barely beat! Anyone surprised MI got beat by State? & that skinny freshman 
QB did quite well for Free Shoes, too bad he didn't have someone with a coaching resume to 
support him. The little guy running for ISU don't look too bad. 

Observations from the Peanut Gallery .


----------



## roseberry

Marvin, I watched the huskies, strong performance. Browning is still the best-out--west.

Michigan and Harbaugh made my picking look extra bad. It's the first time I picked him in a "big game", I just didn't consider this a big game. My thinking was he would wait until tosu and penn state to gag. My swami is sho-nuf-broke!

Bama ain't got it Marv, the SEC is down but Bama, Georgia and Auburn are all pretty good. I see the boogs and dawgs playing twice this year. But my swami is broke.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Last sentence from crackers post (post 440)....we're not ready for that just yet I'm afraid. I'm just glad to see my Dawgs playing like their heads are on fire and their asses are catching. Why in the world did that kid from Harrison (top rated high school qb, Metro Atl high school) commit to UGA with Jake from state Fromm at the helm and Eason on the white line (I'd say he's shopping right now)? Stockpiling qb's to add to the depth at Rb I guess...


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> The annual saying at TAMU for more than 50 years has been wait until next year. It will take quite a bit more than an 8 point loss at home to Alabama to save his job.


50 years! - that goes back to Beebs Stallings and Edd Hargett and the SWC champs y'all honored this weekend. No, if the Ags are determined to sack Sumlin, the game last night won't save his job. But if aTm goes on to avoid the 2nd half of the season belly flop of recent years, just could be that the 8-point loss to 'Bama will have had a more propitious outcome for Sumlin's program. Bert Bulimia's job at Arkansas, on the other hand, is probably unsalvageable.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Dr A called it right a few weeks ago even though it was a bit premature. But the Horns have themselves a new true freshman QB from Austin Westlake HS. He showed last night that he is a much better fit for Hermann's offense. He is more moblie than Bueschle and not afraid to lower his shoulder and plow for some extra yardage.

We will see how he handles the Red River shootout ,I expect him to make some freshman mistakes but there is no doubt the team is now his.

The kicking game is going to give us nightmares all year

Still shaking my head trying to figure out how we beat ISU and then they go and beat OU in Norman

Meanwhile Coach Peterson at U Washington is building a solid team and heading for a collision course with the WSU Cougars

Georgia and Auburn look like they are back and will be a tough adversary for the Tide


----------



## EdA

Marvin S said:


> I know most of you don't stay up late enough to watch the young men on the West Coast so!
> The Coug's handled the Ducks quite easily, The Huskies handled a good Cal team that #5 USC
> at the time could barely beat! Anyone surprised MI got beat by State? & that skinny freshman
> QB did quite well for Free Shoes, too bad he didn't have someone with a coaching resume to
> support him. The little guy running for ISU don't look too bad.
> 
> Observations from the Peanut Gallery .


It remains to be seen if the Huskies can handle WSU and the Pirate. Oregon's run went south when Chip Kelly took the NFL $$$$.


----------



## leemac

mizzippi jb said:


> Last sentence from crackers post (post 440)....we're not ready for that just yet I'm afraid. I'm just glad to see my Dawgs playing like their heads are on fire and their asses are catching. Why in the world did that kid from Harrison (top rated high school qb, Metro Atl high school) commit to UGA with Jake from state Fromm at the helm and Eason on the white line (I'd say he's shopping right now)? Stockpiling qb's to add to the depth at Rb I guess...


Fields reportedly said Smart told him that he would get to play if he's the best guy. I think Eason bolts, Fields thinks he can beat Fromm and if you haven't noticed, who wants to play against that defense, especially when Kirby has 4-5 classes of the type of talent he's recruiting so far. 

Don't forget, Bama already has two dual threat studs on campus. UGA has none.


----------



## bjoiner

leemac said:


> Fields reportedly said Smart told him that he would get to play if he's the best guy. I think Eason bolts, Fields thinks he can beat Fromm and if you haven't noticed, who wants to play against that defense, especially when Kirby has 4-5 classes of the type of talent he's recruiting so far.
> 
> Don't forget, Bama already has two dual threat studs on campus. UGA has none.


Fields also said he wouldn't be against a redshirt season. Gives him two or three years after Fromm is gone with a fair amount of playing time the year before that.


----------



## roseberry

bjoiner said:


> Fields also said he ...............


........was going to penn st. Don't put too much faith in a lock down of this #1 player in the country. Good for the dawgs for now, however!


----------



## leemac

roseberry said:


> ........was going to penn st. Don't put too much faith in a lock down of this #1 player in the country. Good for the dawgs for now, however!


With Adidas still in business and Fields close ties to Cam Newton, Auburn is in it until the end!


----------



## jgsanders

In my opinion, the best QB for 2018 is headed to the Tigers, just not Auburn. His name is Trevor Lawrence and he is 1 to 2 games away from breaking another GA QB's top high school records...goes by the name Deshaun Watson.


----------



## Marvin S

It's the game I look forward to each year regardless of record, though there is a chance both teams could 
have an 0 in the loss column this year. That might rate something in primetime for the game . I will be 
rooting for the Coug's as I believe Leach does more with less!


----------



## bjoiner

jgsanders said:


> In my opinion, the best QB for 2018 is headed to the Tigers, just not Auburn. His name is Trevor Lawrence and he is 1 to 2 games away from breaking another GA QB's top high school records...goes by the name Deshaun Watson.


The best college qb is usually determined by who is the best leader that has talent. We will have to wait a few years and see who becomes a leader.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Y.A. Tittle passed away today @ the age of 90 years young.


----------



## John Robinson

LSU grad, iconic quarterback, one for the ages.


----------



## John Robinson

Btw, congrats on the LSU win Saturday.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> LSU grad, iconic quarterback, one for the ages.


Yes sir. I think it’s fair to say he’s the most decorated football player that came from LSU. He was still rather imposing 5 years ago. He has never been called anything but gracious to my knowledge.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Btw, congrats on the LSU win Saturday.


Thank you. I’m glad the team was able to experience a win. Honestly, “Laces Out Dan!!” made a huge difference. How the holder didn’t spin the football on the missed PAT is beyond me. UF has the best PK in the country, IMO. I do not believe LSU would have won if it went to OT. This Saturday a record goes away. AU hasn’t won in The BR since 99. AU is the highest point favorite to come to town since at least 2010.


----------



## Buck Mann

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Thank you. I’m glad the team was able to experience a win. Honestly, “Laces Out Dan!!” made a huge difference. How the holder didn’t spin the football on the missed PAT is beyond me. UF has the best PK in the country, IMO.


Our holder did try to spin it, but unfortunately the ball lost it's placement on the ground when he did. We are really feeling the effect of all the suspensions. Add injuries to that and we are really depleted. We probably lose next weekend to the Aggies and Georgia is going to crush us. What our suspended players did were not some stupid kid mistakes, they should be kicked off the team. You all came in and really played a physical game.

Buck


----------



## RookieTrainer

I dare say the kid who thinks he will come in and beat out Fromm and Eason (on the off chance he stays) is exactly the type of kid you can build a championship program with. 



leemac said:


> Fields reportedly said Smart told him that he would get to play if he's the best guy. I think Eason bolts, Fields thinks he can beat Fromm and if you haven't noticed, who wants to play against that defense, especially when Kirby has 4-5 classes of the type of talent he's recruiting so far.
> 
> Don't forget, Bama already has two dual threat studs on campus. UGA has none.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Buck Mann said:


> Our holder did try to spin it, but unfortunately the ball lost it's placement on the ground when he did. We are really feeling the effect of all the suspensions. Add injuries to that and we are really depleted. We probably lose next weekend to the Aggies and Georgia is going to crush us. What our suspended players did were not some stupid kid mistakes, they should be kicked off the team. You all came in and really played a physical game.
> 
> Buck


I don’t know why they weren’t kicked off the team. No, I’m not naive to think LSU hasn’t had their issues. I just think somethings are beyond what you can bend on. 

There were a lot of players that went down Saturday. The one thing you never want to see.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## John Robinson

Well that clears it up, definitely not St. Paddy's day&#55357;&#56835;.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

His pressers were always money.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> His pressers were always money.


And when he replaces Hairball at their alma mater Meesheegan after Hairball's record hits 1-9 versus tOSU and Sparty, they will be again, Jacob.

As I reminded some fellow Gumps who "support" Le Smiles, the third time is the charm for getting him back to Ann Arbor - you'll recall he turned them down before RichRod and Hoke were hired and then fired.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, what are your chances Saturday against AllBran - especially in light of Troy losing last night to _*South *_
Alabama? 

MG


----------



## roseberry

The Auburn LSU game is very interesting. It will show a great deal about where both teams are headed.


----------



## bamajeff

I think Auburn wins going away. Nothing about LSU has impressed me this year. They need to get rid of Orgeron yesterday.


----------



## crackerd

I'm kinda with rose, at least on the "interesting" descriptor, but methinks the 'Who will find a way to win on crazy Cajun emotion Saturday night yet still have a rocky season ahead. 

More worried - given how the ISU Cy'clowns won at Soonerville with a third-string quarterback getting his first action - about Arky's backup QB who goes 6-7, 272. (Wondering if this means old friend Jared Lorenzen has shed the "Pillsbury Throwboy" label and regained college eligibility after 13-14 years as a pro of many incarnations...)

MG


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> The Auburn LSU game is very interesting. It will show a great deal about where both teams are headed.


Is that your prognostication for the weekend?

WSU-Cal tonight in Berkeley - air quality at last count 172 - NCAA says everyone indoors @200 - 
Fires really bad in Cali Wine country .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Is that your prognostication for the weekend?
> 
> *WSU-Cal tonight in Berkeley *- *air quality at last count 172 *- NCAA says everyone indoors @200 -
> Fires really bad in Cali Wine country .


Pssst, Marv! rose's unspoken prognostication beyond the weekend is that The Pirate might be moving to - speaking of bad air - Toxville, Knennessee next year. His legal background could do double duty as UcheaT tries to worm their way out of buyouts to Botch Jones and his Vile-iant Champions of Life coaching staff...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> And when he replaces Hairball at their alma mater Meesheegan after Hairball's record hits 1-9 versus tOSU and Sparty, they will be again, Jacob.
> 
> As I reminded some fellow Gumps who "support" Le Smiles, the third time is the charm for getting him back to Ann Arbor - you'll recall he turned them down before RichRod and Hoke were hired and then fired.
> 
> MG


Meh. I don’t know about all that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, what are your chances Saturday against AllBran - especially in light of Troy losing last night to _*South *_
> Alabama?
> 
> MG


For the 1st time since 95 LSU is a home dog against AU. Take AU to the bank.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> The Auburn LSU game is very interesting. It will show a great deal about where both teams are headed.


I wouldn’t say interesting. It’s going to be blistering hot & AU has no reason not to boat race LSU other than the location. I’ll make my LSU pumpkin tonight & just hope it doesn’t get ugly tomorrow. I can’t deal with them quitting again.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I wouldn’t say interesting. It’s going to be blistering hot & AU has no reason not to boat race LSU other than the location. I’ll make my LSU pumpkin tonight & just hope it doesn’t get ugly tomorrow. I can’t deal with them quitting again.


Jacob, Oh ye, of little etoufee!

A Slidell swami told me a different story - hang in there.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Pssst, Marv! rose's unspoken prognostication beyond the weekend is that The Pirate might be moving to - speaking of bad air - Toxville, Knennessee next year. His legal background could do double duty as UcheaT tries to worm their way out of buyouts to Botch Jones and his Vile-iant Champions of Life coaching staff...
> 
> MG


I hope your rumor is incorrect! I'm not a FB person but, 
I see nothing desirable about running around in really 
sick orange paraphernalia. Even if the place resembled 
a good program.


----------



## roseberry

The zebes are not gonna let Syracuse win tonight.


----------



## road kill

Bucky"s coming!


----------



## roseberry

The game producers have stopped showing replays of the interference calls. Can they overcome the loss of the starting qb?

JG, why Dabo trying to get kelly killed tonight?


----------



## crackerd

Clemps me Ishmael?

MG


----------



## bjoiner

Wow on Clemson


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> The zebes are not gonna let Syracuse win tonight.


Wow is right........I am putting my swami in a splint.


----------



## jgsanders

Hats off to the Orangemen. Good on the Cuse coach too. He's a great dude and Coach. 

Not the first time they have gotten 1 over on Clemson. I personally heard Larry Csonksa at an outdoor benefit tell this story: "I was sitting in Coach Howard's office sharing a spittoon with him when I committed Clemson. When I got home my girlfriend at the time told me she was going to college at Syracuse. I changed my mind right then and Coach Howard has never forgiven me for that." 

Oh well, that is what it is. No excuses here.


----------



## BonMallari

what were the odds of the #2 and #8 teams both going down on Friday the 13th.....


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Is that your prognostication for the weekend?
> 
> WSU-Cal tonight in Berkeley - air quality at last count 172 - NCAA says everyone indoors @200 -
> Fires really bad in Cali Wine country .


Only one team got "smoked" Marvin. Cougs opening kickoff score called back and never made the end zone again. We DO need a mike L offense in the SEC.(he musta locked the first team in a closet)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> what were the odds of the #2 and #8 teams both going down on Friday the 13th.....


Great, actually. If I’m The AD for a legit team @ a P5 school, no way I accept that proposal. Friday night games on the road are asking for trouble.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

For the record, AU has won like 3 times in 75 years here in The BR. 







Make it 4 today.


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> For the record, AU has won like 3 times in 75 years here in The BR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it 4 today.


Jacob speaks, Vegas listens
Your ability to be wrong is uncanny and it appears Vegas has taken notice. 
What did the "LSU Sky is falling " line move last week 
7 or 8 points?


----------



## JamesTannery

You know it's funny that when Oklahoma loses, and I'm no OU fan at all, they all but write them off the list for the final four, but when Clemson loses they act like it's no big deal they will be ok. Really you just lost to Syracuse! It's not ok!


----------



## roseberry

JamesTannery said:


> You know it's funny that when Oklahoma loses, and I'm no OU fan at all, they all but write them off the list for the final four, but when Clemson loses they act like it's no big deal they will be ok. Really you just lost to Syracuse! It's not ok!


James, you know I wondered the same thing last night Oklahoma is sitting there at number 12 and I thought to myself I wonder where Clemson will windup?. they are the defending national champs and they did have a starting quarterback lame but their defense got abused too. could not understand it and did not see it happening


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> Only one team got "smoked" Marvin. Cougs opening kickoff score called back and never made the end zone again. We DO need a mike L offense in the SEC.(he musta locked the first team in a closet)


Marvin's team is UW Huskies not the Coogs.....and the Cougars QB, can now be dropped from Heisman consideration, Falk had 5 INT's and a lost fumble


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Marvin's team is UW Huskies not the Coogs.....and the Cougars QB, can now be dropped from Heisman consideration, Falk had 5 INT's and a lost fumble


Though a Husky Alum, I have never taken to Husky sports. Actually more of a conference fan that loves to see the underdogs kick a little behind. 
BTW, the Huskies are at ASU tonight, having not won there since 1991, something to ponder! Even if the Huskies make the Apple Cup undefeated
& the Coug's are sitting on 1 loss, I like the Coug's chances. The Huskies become real common if Browning is hurting! The backup to Falk doesn't 
look too bad. I think the Huskies were lucky to get Cal early, their QB is not too bad!

& for crackerd, top TE prospect in the country goes to SD State .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

mjh345 said:


> Jacob speaks, Vegas listens
> Your ability to be wrong is uncanny and it appears Vegas has taken notice.
> What did the "LSU Sky is falling " line move last week
> 7 or 8 points?


There was an instant drop this week. It has went back up. They don’t leave the lights on in Vegas because they’re wrong.


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> There was an instant drop this week. It has went back up. They don’t leave the lights on in Vegas because they’re wrong.


Try again Jacob.
When the line shifts, it isn't Vegas that shifts it, it is the players.
Vegas doesn't care or need to be "right" they generally just want the same amount wagered on each side. That assures them a guaranteed 5 percent surplus of the total money bet


----------



## jgsanders

JamesTannery said:


> You know it's funny that when Oklahoma loses, and I'm no OU fan at all, they all but write them off the list for the final four, but when Clemson loses they act like it's no big deal they will be ok. Really you just lost to Syracuse! It's not ok!


The only sports analyst I saw pick Clemson to return to the playoffs this year was David Pollack. 

I have not watched the talking heads this morning, but perhaps they remember what happened the last 2 times Clemson played Oklahoma. It wasn't pretty. And if Bon's horns take them down today, I don't think anyone would be shocked. 

92 Bama natty champ reunion in T town tonight. Hope to see a healthy and smiling Coach Stallings there.


----------



## roseberry

I hope he can make it too JG. He did not do his call ins on the local sports shows this week. I understand he was very tired. I sure hope Dabo will be there as well!

What a team that was!


----------



## crackerd

Ain't geauxn quit yet, Jacob.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Hold on Jason, just one good defensive stand. Hang in there.


----------



## crackerd

Ain't geauxn quit a'tall, Jacob!

Would not have gone FG with 40 seconds left, but I understand the percentages (and distance and accuracy from AllBran's kicker.

Welcome to the SEC West Stidham - Big 12 QB with no wheels from a no-D conference.

Well-played by the Bayou Bengal "Cubs" - stout.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Good win! Maybe Jacob can believe again. He went from LSU homer to all is doom, rTF needs an optimistic Jacob.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

They had LSU boat raced. I have no clue how they screwed that up.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They had LSU boat raced. I have no clue how they screwed that up.


Give your team credit, a win for the ages!


----------



## crackerd

crackerd said:


> Jacob, Oh ye, of little etoufee!
> 
> A Slidell swami told me a different story - hang in there.


Sworn to secrecy, Jacob, but the name that came out of The Hat from the Slidell swami was - Le Smiles. As in "Win one for" - As in



Le Smiles said:


> Some time, when the team is up against it, when things are wrong and the breaks are beating the boys, ask them to go in there with all they've got and win just one for The Hat. I don't know where I'll be then - well, OK, I'll be back in the BR celebrating the 10th anniversary of the 2007 National Championship team. But I'll know about it, and I'll be happy.[/QUOTE]
> 
> And damned if he wasn't there to savor it all, alongside the Rosy Finch Boyz!
> 
> MG


----------



## roseberry

Interesting game!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Interesting game!


rose, bet your language would've been a whole lot saltier if this happened in 2006 with the 'Bama incumbent at the time. Fortunately, sonnyboy Shula was the little coach who couldn't - career record in games 'Bama trailed starting the 4th quarter 0-20 if I recall. Just an uptick to 1-19 with the right opponent might've meant...No Saban. "Luckily," the gig was up for sonnyboy and the rest is CFB history. And well worth what was then considered an "outrageous" buyout of $4M for sonnyboy. If this a parable spoiling a lovely Saturday afternoon for Our Jacob, I'm sorry and will have sonnyboy serve as his waiter someday at Ruth Chris, er, Daddy Don's steakhouse for a complimentary surf & turf of etoufee and armadillo chili.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Darnold is looking terrible tonight. Defense not too good either.


----------



## crackerd

My most pressing CFB question at this moment is, will homeboy but never a good ol' boy Mike Riley still be employed as of 12:00:01 a.m. Oct. 15 in Lincoln? Huskers gettin' ethanoled by tOSU by about 50 at home with almost 25 minutes left to play of what mercifully should be a running clock.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Yes mg, lucky thar Shula is coaching an Auburn qb nowadays, isn't he?

Buck, 99.7% of the time I hate teams that can't stick to a uniform. But hell, I like them gators in that "gator looking" outfit. I want me a gator jersey for the first time ever! Chomping aggies with 6:30 left to play.


----------



## Marvin S

Ugh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Ugh!!!!!!!!!


It's not the "rotten apple cup"............yet?


----------



## Buck Mann

roseberry said:


> Buck, 99.7% of the time I hate teams that can't stick to a uniform. But hell, I like them gators in that "gator looking" outfit. I want me a gator jersey for the first time ever! Chomping aggies with 6:30 left to play.


I'm guessing that they blended in too well with the turf because Franks sure never saw the receivers that were open!


----------



## roseberry

Buck Mann said:


> I'm guessing that they blended in too well with the turf because Franks sure never saw the receivers that were open!


I jinxed them buck......my bad.


----------



## Buck Mann

roseberry said:


> I jinxed them buck......my bad.


Thanks goodness there is an explanation! I thought we were just bad.


----------



## Tim Mc

One of the only reasons I had for watching Sunday football went down with a broken collar bone this weekend. Love watching that guy play.


----------



## crackerd

Ditto, Tim. But...but...McCarthy's "a highly successful NFL coach" - at least by his own acclamation (left unsaid is that his teams from the beginning in Green Bay have played in the perennially weakest NFL division which has contributed oh so mightily to his "highly-successful"-ness). So I'm sure he's got both the aspirations and wherewithal at hand for attainining yet another Super Bowl-less season of barely .500 football even without the best player in the NFL back active this year.

(Also: Did you notice that no tOSU linebackers, past or present [or their "play-a-likes" currently in an NFL uniform] were impugned in crafting of this post? But to get it better back on track for CFB, I'm of a mind if your and Urbie's boys stay the course, and a couple others do the same, the field this year will be the old reliables: 'Bama, Clemps and/or OU, tOSU and possibly a one-loss Uga.)

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Ditto, Tim. But...but...McCarthy's "a highly successful NFL coach" - at least by his own acclamation (left unsaid is that his teams from the beginning in Green Bay have played in the perennially weakest NFL division which has contributed oh so mightily to his "highly-successful"-ness). So I'm sure he's got both the aspirations and wherewithal at hand for attainining yet another Super Bowl-less season of barely .500 football even without the best player in the NFL back active this year.
> 
> (Also: Did you notice that no tOSU linebackers, past or present [or their "play-a-likes" currently in an NFL uniform] were impugned in crafting of this post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to get it better back on track for CFB, I'm of a mind if your and Urbie's boys stay the course, and a couple others do the same, the field this year will be the old reliables: 'Bama, Clemps and/or OU, tOSU and possibly a one-loss Uga.)
> 
> MG


I did notice that MG ! Yep, all the contenders are dropping like flies this year it seems. My Bucks are beating up the weaker teams (never thought Nebraska would ever fit in that category ) but we'll see what they're made of against Penn state.


----------



## road kill

= #5


----------



## roseberry

Well teammates, we have a big weekend ahead.

Michigan and penn state. Can't wait for this one. Michigan with good rushing d but saquon Berkeley trying to score five ways. I can't call it but I am pulling for psu.

Southern Cal and Notre Dame. The Irish look very good with one loss to a Georgia team that seems to be top notch. I think the Irish win in a fun game to watch. The winner controls their fate, the loser's fate is sealed. BIG GAME, BIG TIME PROGRAMS. 

Tennessee and Alabama. The largest spread in the history of a 100 year rivalry. I look for Kelly to have 200 all purpose yards and a MUCH CLOSER GAME than expected. I have turned down four pairs of tickets and a pregame tailgate at one of my best friend's office with golf cart ride to stadium. This is my favorite game of any season, third saturday.....wow. rtr!

I really want to see Miami playing Syracuse. Miami unbeaten but Syracuse has #8 (I call him "pushmael" after the Clemson game). This is my pick for game to watch!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Well teammates, we have a big weekend ahead.
> 
> Michigan and penn state. Can't wait for this one. Michigan with good rushing d but saquon Berkeley trying to score five ways. I can't call it but I am pulling for psu.
> 
> Southern Cal and Notre Dame. The Irish look very good with one loss to a Georgia team that seems to be top notch. I think the Irish win in a fun game to watch. The winner controls their fate, the loser's fate is sealed. BIG GAME, BIG TIME PROGRAMS.
> 
> Tennessee and Alabama. The largest spread in the history of a 100 year rivalry. I look for Kelly to have 200 all purpose yards and a MUCH CLOSER GAME than expected. I have turned down four pairs of tickets and a pregame tailgate at one of my best friend's office with golf cart ride to stadium. This is my favorite game of any season, third saturday.....wow. rtr!
> 
> I really want to see Miami playing Syracuse. Miami unbeaten but Syracuse has #8 (I call him "pushmael" after the Clemson game). This is my pick for game to watch!


Too bad can't have 2 losers .


----------



## Wayne Nutt

FSU lost again. Texas lost again.


----------



## jgsanders

Is the best Coach in Florida currently Mark Richt? It appears his divorce from GA was good for both parties.

I'll start this by saying I like FSU, sincerely. Heck, as a Clemson fan we need FSU to be good, the same way Bama needs LSU, GA, etc to be good. But what the heck is up with Jimbo?

Today he get's into it with a fan who say "fire the Coaches" after the game. He defends his actions in the post game interview by saying "what if that was your son or loved one playing. Support them!" Ummm, Jimbo, the fan called out the coaches not the players...As an outsider looking in, it is a series of missteps by Jimbo.

It's not a 1 time scenario. Why take a back breaking penalty in last year's Clemson game for arguing what you believe is a bad call and then in the presser call everyone "cowards." I find it difficult to respect that. Now, if he had taken the penalty last year and done the following, I'd respect him...Grab the Ref's microphone and announce to Clemson, the stadium, and everyone watching at home "that was a a BS call. It stinks! We are gonna give #4 (Dalvin Cook) the ball one way or another the next 3 plays and you can't stop us" (and as a Clemson fan I'm not sure we could at that point) rather than packing it in and blaming others and being negative....I'd respect that no matter the outcome....

Why does the now single, rich Coach always have a 3-4 day non shaven, gray facial (not a beard) thing going in formal interviews and on game days? Something seems a miss and I'm not talking about wins and losses.


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> Is the best Coach in Florida currently Mark Richt? It appears his divorce from GA was good for both parties.
> 
> I'll start this by saying I like FSU, sincerely. Heck, as a Clemson fan we need FSU to be good, the same way Bama needs LSU, GA, etc to be good. But what the heck is up with Jimbo?
> 
> Today he get's into it with a fan who say "fire the Coaches" after the game. He defends his actions in the post game interview by saying "what if that was your son or loved one playing. Support them!" Ummm, Jimbo, the fan called out the coaches not the players...As an outsider looking in, it is a series of missteps by Jimbo.
> 
> It's not a 1 time scenario. Why take a back breaking penalty in last year's Clemson game for arguing what you believe is a bad call and then in the presser call everyone "cowards." I find it difficult to respect that. Now, if he had taken the penalty last year and done the following, I'd respect him...Grab the Ref's microphone and announce to Clemson, the stadium, and everyone watching at home "that was a a BS call. It stinks! We are gonna give #4 (Dalvin Cook) the ball one way or another the next 3 plays and you can't stop us" (and as a Clemson fan I'm not sure we could at that point) rather than packing it in and blaming others and being negative....I'd respect that no matter the outcome....
> 
> Why does the now single, rich Coach always have a 3-4 day non shaven, gray facial (not a beard) thing going in formal interviews and on game days? Something seems a miss and I'm not talking about wins and losses.


I don’t disagree. Something is off. He isn’t the same and I don’t know if it’s personal life or his terminally ill son, but he isn’t the same guy right now. On top of that and more troubling for those of us that are ardent supporters of the program he seems to be entrenching, not evaluating everything including himself. This isn’t the same guy that came in Evaluatd every detail of the program to make it better and rebuilt FSU in to a national champion. That loss today was on him. Completely and totally on him.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

We are......


Penn State!

Hail to the lion!


----------



## roseberry

Psu butt whoopin some Harbaugh! I wish we had a Michigan fan to fill us in on the wolverine fan's opinions? Seems they were so hopeful and now.........

Notre Dame.......wow! AND I thought it would be a "good game"? Usc may make rose bowl.....no playoff.

At least Jimbo didn't lose by 60 to Louisville like last year? Seriously, divorce is a killer and I can't even imagine the impact a child with a terminal illness would have on my focus? But both at the same time?


----------



## John Robinson

To be honest I don't think this SC team is as good as last year's. After the Stanford blow out they managed to make every opponent look tough. They have been particularly porus on defense. I couldn't tell if there was so much parity in the Pac 12, or they were that bad, this game makes me think the latter.


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> Texas lost again.


Yes but barely against a highly touted Okie lite whose only blemish is a loss to the Killer Frogs (TCU) in Stillwater. Indeed if the Frogs continue at this pace Okie vs Okie lite could be for the Big 12 now 10 consolation prize.

And Wayne keep an eye on that Chad Morris guy, SMU 5-2, big overtime win on the road.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bret B. U of Arkansas has got to be at the top of the hot seat list at 2-5 right behind Butch Jones.
I think the Sumlin firing is still TBD. But then again I am not “very bright”.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> But then again I am not “very bright”.


Thank goodness Wayne, that being "bright" is not a prerequisite for participations in the rtf cfb thread! Dr. Ed and MG would have this all to themselves.


----------



## crackerd

Doggone it, rose, dunno if you are crediting or discrediting our respective CFB acumens, but I want to give all due praise to the UcheaT math dept. for educating their players in basic sums - you know, the vile player who flashed the "double dewclaw" to show how many times in a row the Tide's taken 'em to the woodshed (11, if you're keeping score at home, thus a state renaming in order: Elevensee...) Nothing sweeter...well, maybe a triple-digit winning margin...

MG


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> I think the Sumlin firing is still TBD.


If the Aggies win out. Did you catch the performance of former Aggie QB Kenny Hill?
19/26 278 yards 5 TDs


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yes, Kenny is having a very good year. I'm glad for him. I was disappointed that he left the Aggies. But he had an alcohol problem and being close to his family (support group) was the only answer in my not very bright opinion.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Notre Dame.......wow! AND I thought it would be a "good game"? Usc may make rose bowl.....no playoff.


You did notice what ASU did to a pretty good Utah team. USC is going nowhere as the conference is in the north - Cardinal, Coug's & Huskies, IMO.


----------



## Tim Mc

MG... "double dewclaws " that's awesome!


----------



## crackerd

Tim, don't egg me on - I'll have to address the aTm quandary of does Sumlin go, or does he stay by unilaterally recommending they rehire "Sherman the Accountant" (Mike "Worst NFL Coach in Memory" Sherman), and maybe make him the co-coach with Dennis _*Fraud*_chione, in whom they got what they deserved the first time, so why not bring him back?

Meanwhile, per your post about losing even miniscule interest in "The League" when No. 12 went down, never forget that Mike McCarthy's mantra is "I'm a highly successful NFL coach" - with the unspoken rejoinder "thanks to Brett Favre and especially Aaron Rodgers, without whom I would be as faceless and accomplished as any of the last 10 Cleveland Browns coaches." The well-deserved nickname "Skunky" McCarthy probably would've stuck by now, too.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> MG... "double dewclaws " that's awesome!


I agree tim, mg is on his game. "Elevensee" versus Tennessee caught me sleeping for a second too! But me and Wayne ain't that _ _ _ _ _ _! 

Alright tim, now it's time to tell ol' chris Atkinson what's goin down at the shoe this saturday.........


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Here weeee goooo!!!!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> But me and Wayne ain't that _ _ _ _ _ _!


Wait a minute, rose! - may have left out a third, even more-viable candidate for the aTm job! Yesterday the Panthers and ol' $cam are playing duh Bears, and on a particularly inept 3rd down attempt by the Panthers' offense, the announcer seized the moment and said with great clarity "That's *Mike Shula* calling plays for Carolina..."

Don't y'all think sonnyboy, desperate for another head coaching job now that he appears old enough to drive (if not drive an NFL offense), would be an ideal candidate to step in for Sumlin? The Red Elephant Club probably would pay a fair portion of his relocation fees and maybe some bonus money to aTm for hiring him!

MG


----------



## bamajeff

Speaking of inept Offensive Coorindators, any Falcon fans ready to see Steve Sarkisian leave town yesterday? How can an offense with last year's MVP, one of the top 2 WRs in the game, another very good #2(Sanu) and arguably one of the top 5-7 running backs in the game struggle to score points like Atlanta is? Methinks Nick Saban is none too sorry that Quinn took Sark and he got Brian Daboll as a consolation prize.


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab

Why isn't Josh Adams at ND being talked about for Heisman. He has more total yards and a higher yards per carry at almost 10 yards than the Penn State guy.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> MG... "double dewclaws " that's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree tim, mg is on his game. "Elevensee" versus Tennessee caught me sleeping for a second too! But me and Wayne ain't that _ _ _ _ _ _!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright tim, now it's time to tell ol' chris Atkinson what's goin down at the shoe this saturday.........[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah, MG should copyright some of his quotes. I laugh out loud sometimes!
> 
> I was going to trash talk Chris a little bit this week but remembered he judged me in Michigan a few years back . Helluva nice man, really enjoyed running under him and...wait a minute, my memory is coming back now. That #;&$%!
> dropped my dog on the water blind .
> Pencil whipped us ! And we only had 27 whistles and high single digit cast refusals!
> The Buckeyes will get my revenge for me on Saturday!! No more Barkley for Heisman after this weekend! Go Bucks!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## BonMallari

MunsterBraccoLab said:


> Why isn't Josh Adams at ND being talked about for Heisman. He has more total yards and a higher yards per carry at almost 10 yards than the Penn State guy.


For the same reason Taylor RB from Wisconsin, Guise from LSU, and Baker Mayfield from OU are NOT getting the hype from ESPN....


----------



## crackerd

Tim, all it takes is two little words to neutralize - or maybe incite more "We Are..." from - Mr. Atkinson via these precincts, and we hereby entrust Our Jacob with pronouncing them:



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Bob Shoop


Poor Shoopy - wouldn't even consider taking the interim HC job at Ten, er, Elevensee if Botch Jones is axed because it could cause him (Shoopy) to forfeit the $1M Penn State says he owes the school from his buyout clause when he jumped ship into the Elevensee River and wound up in Toxville, Knennessee. But as Mr. Atkinson would no doubt testify, Penn State may want its money back, but they d*mned sho' don't want Shoopy back as defensive coordinator. Unless they were playing, maybe, UMass...



bamajeff said:


> Speaking of inept Offensive Coorindators, any Falcon fans ready to see Steve Sarkisian leave town yesterday? How can an offense with last year's MVP, one of the top 2 WRs in the game, another very good #2(Sanu) and arguably one of the top 5-7 running backs in the game struggle to score points like Atlanta is? Methinks Nick Saban is none too sorry that Quinn took Sark and he got Brian Daboll as a consolation prize.


bamajeff, Sark didn't sneak off to Nashville yesterday and take the Titans' OC job "coaching" Derrick Henry to 13 yards on 13 carries, did he? Julio's snagging the Falcons' only TD was a thing of beauty, but as it was made in a fog, I thought maybe Sark had drawn it up drawing on prior personal experience - like the CFB championship game!

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Question for Rose and MG... Does Alabama have a factory somewhere that keeps churning out these 6'2 230lb running backs? This predates Saban too. It seems like an endless supply of these beasts ever since I was a kid.


----------



## crackerd

rose and bamajeff will have to sift through their Crimson Tide archives, but the only backfield hoss I recall at 'Bama in my youth through the end of Bear's era was one Leslie Kelley, 6-4, 230 (though the program put him at a less-colossal "210"), a FB-linebacker who was taken at the latter position as the very first draft pick of the expansion Saints 50 years ago (!).

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I’m not bright enough to follow these last few posts. But sometimes being ignorant is less taxing.


----------



## roseberry

How about the 237 lb Ricky Moore from Lee in Huntsville. Though only 5'11", he was never tackled for loss in his career at Alabama. He was recruited by coach Bryant but played for Ray Perkins. I saw him hit a baseball 500 feet at Old rickwood field in Birmingham in a high school all-star game one day also!


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> I’m not bright enough to follow these last few posts. But sometimes being ignorant is less taxing.


C'mon, man! - the 12th Man blocked a 'Bama punt that turned down the heat on Sumlin's seat, what more can you ask?

rose, good call - I was elsewhere in world affairs at the time but friends told me Ricky was the best high school player to come out of Huntsville since the one who got away, Condredge Holloway. Sounds like he could've held his own "going yard" with the other one who got away, Bo Jackson, too.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Odds on Rocky Top scoring an offensive TD in October? Been over a month now. 

Coming off the best bye week they have ever ever ever had didn't get it done earlier in the month. Remember they did everything right to win versus the other USC, except score any touchdowns according to the head ball coach. 

I'm torn between wanting them to keep him and fire him. Oh well, hope their top recruit Cade Mayes has a good time in Tiger Town this weekend.


----------



## roseberry

Why are so many of the best games this weekend at 3:30 est? 

Penn state and TOSU is the obvious biggie........
But I am very interested in tcu and Iowa state.
Clemson and the wreck is my Saturday night fav. If the ankle isn't better and the d looks like it did two weeks ago, those recruits may see how much they are needed at clemson


----------



## crackerd

Yeah, rose, and what about the noon (EDT) bug tussle between the Mulleteers and the Mountaineers? That's my upset special - along with Sumlin's 12th men's stuffing the Cow Patties @College Station. 

Anyhow, I blame YBB Glenda for the scheduling conflict of Women's FT against all those 3:30 primo matchups ...knowing well in advance the Farm was getting the Thursday night "marquee" vs. the toothless Beavers. 

Need to ask Buck if Mac's coaching for his job - and the cessatation of those "death threats" he's been getting vs. Uga? Hope not, but he could be in need of some vodka and Gatorade IV cocktails by the time it's over...

MG


----------



## roseberry

MG, I assume you watched the "toothless" get their gums into shaw and the Cardinal for 59 minutes. Those pesky beavers were damming the steam on the game with a final first down when they fumbled it away. Then the defense gave up a 4th and 10 with :59 left and ultimately the final 6. Heck of a game. 

I would have missed it if not for Marvin's posts of great play in the northwest making me so curious.........and the miracle of an afternoon nap!


----------



## jgsanders

Somebody needs to send the private jet to Ames Iowa to pick that Coach up! Ole Miss, Florida, Arizona, etc! Ol Chad Morris has got the ponies of SMU looking good at 6-2 too! Both are dynamic!


----------



## Tim Mc

Holy Buckeye!!!


----------



## Rick Hall

Just when you thought they were out of chances...


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think Sumlin is gone. Last night was embarrassing.


----------



## BonMallari

don't know if I was happier that Penn State got beat or that A&M got beat....this season doesn't make any sense...Iowa State loses to Texas but then goes out and beats Oklahoma and TCU

Still think there will be lots of MAJOR programs looking for new coaches next year...not sure whose seat is hotter


----------



## EdA

jgsanders said:


> Somebody needs to send the private jet to Ames Iowa to pick that Coach up! Ole Miss, Florida, Arizona, etc! Ol Chad Morris has got the ponies of SMU looking good at 6-2 too! Both are dynamic!


Chad is a TAMU alum and reportedly considers that his dream job.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> Chad is a TAMU alum and reportedly considers that his dream job.


After last night, it's probably his for the asking.

Also, don't be surprised if Steve Superior is Fla. interim HC if McElwain's sacked "with cause" today - which would set up a fun season-ender with the Jimboles.

Shame aTm ain't still playing the tea sippers or that would another fun match-up of stumble and bumble teams with not a lot at stake. Can you tell I ain't impressed with Herman, either?

MG


----------



## road kill

*Bucky 8~0*


----------



## roseberry

Tim, "holy buckeye!" Is right!!!! Wow what a game! Barret's numbers incredible. (though I am no Meyer fan). Too sad for you chris.

Stan, Wisconsin just keeps rolling along!

Bubba, the dawgs look invincible in their eyes and execution.......I think the boogs will get either Georgia or Bama, but not both.

Cutty, I am sorry Friday night happened.

Wayne and ed, no comment.

Notre Dame looks really good.

MG, tide is still unbeaten! But lsu, miss state and Auburn all playin their best and gonna give Bama their best in the next few.


----------



## swliszka

North Dakota State University wins again (6-0). 5x National champ. Watch Carson Wentz , 2nd year, Eagles QB. He has Brady and Rogers elements.


----------



## Migillicutty

I’m glad our game was Friday so we could get that embarrassment out of the way and it didn’t effect my enjoyment of the great games on Saturday. Was nice to watch some well coached teams play some great football games. 

What Kelly did last offseason at ND gives me a glimmer of hope. Jimbo has absolutely got to do the same thing. It’s amazing what a culture shift and a bunch of new coaches can accomplish. 

What is going on at UF. Is the “for cause” because they are saying Mac made up the death threat claim?


----------



## Marvin S

swliszka said:


> North Dakota State University wins again (6-0). 5x National champ. Watch Carson Wentz , 2nd year, Eagles QB. He has Brady and Rogers elements.


The conference that has 3 teams in the top 10 of the FCS. SD State has top rated TE prospect in the nation. 
Will be in Brookings May 5th to watch GS graduate. Going to Stockholm to the Piano Museum earlier .


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> What is going on at UF. Is the “for cause” because they are saying Mac made up the death threat claim?


My understanding is, the administration has been "unable to substantiate" the "death threats" that were reported by the coach. It is reported that the administration's position could be that making such a "false claim" would give "cause" for dismissal of the coach and void contractual "buyout" liability. 

Fill us in buck?

They should probably hurry and take actions, there may be plenty of documentable threats after yeasterday


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Congratulations to Ohio State and their fans. They clearly played the better game yesterday and deserved to win. 

Saquon's initial runback got some of us overly confident. There was still a lot of football to be played. 

Is it just me, or have others also wondered? Is the assistant coaching staff to Ohio State's Mr. Meyer referred to as "sub-Urbans "?


----------



## John Robinson

Suburban's, funny.😀 

I watched that game, great comeback but I feel both teams are worthy contenders.


----------



## BonMallari

being reported that the Gator coach has been dismissed, let the carousel begin


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> yeasterday


Is that Alabama speak for day old bread?


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> ...there may be plenty of documentable threats after yeasterday





EdA said:


> Is that Alabama speak for day old bread?


That was meant to be "festerday," SEC-speak for the "sore" and sorry situation that claimed McElwain today, Blotch Jones possibly by tonight and Sumlin in a couple weeks - and maybe more "sore" spots to fester in days to come among SEC coaches (Bert Bulimia and the Gus Truss at All Bran still dangling).

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> What is going on at UF. Is the “for cause” because they are saying Mac made up the death threat claim?


My understanding is UF basically said the refusal to say where the threats came from were safety concerns they couldn’t overlook. Concerns for players & coaches that is. Do I buy it?? No. It was obvious that things weren’t working for the involved parties.


----------



## jgsanders

Check out the Drake waterfowl gear on my man Cade Mays! Top O Tackle in the 2018 cycle from Rocky Top...gotta love a talented duck hunter! He is coming back for an official visit the weekend on 11/18...coincidence this the opening weekend of duck season in SC?...rumor has it he visited a few wood duck honey holes this weekend too! Haha!













12:38 PM - 29 Oct 2017


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> My understanding is UF basically said the refusal to say where the threats came from were safety concerns they couldn’t overly. Concerns for players & coaches that is. Do I buy it?? No. It was obvious that things weren’t working for the involved parties.


I'm betting it's a negotiation tool. When the final buyout number comes out, bet it's in the ballpark of $8M. UF says "Look, you can fight us in court if you want and spend several million and several years fighting us while trying to find future employment, or we can settle on this amount we already have raised and all folks can walk away cleanly. Did you meet our lawyers on the way into this Sunday meeting? Please sign here and good luck on your future endeavors." Jim "Where do I sign?"


----------



## roseberry

JG, boy shoulda been wearing waders at that game too. BTW, I forgot to mention that Clemson win and that good ankle performance.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

I usually never post about football but GO WILDCATS.......beat the vols ...........WOW !!!!


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Suburban's, funny.
> 
> I watched that game, great comeback but I feel both teams are worthy contenders.


John, do you feel the PAC 12 is being slighted in the ratings?


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> John, do you feel the PAC 12 is being slighted in the ratings?


I'm having a really hard time reading the strength of our conference this year. If the Trojans hadn't been blown out so bad by ND I would feel better. In general I feel there is parity in the PAC 12, we kind of beat up on each other like the SEC use d to, but that was a really bad out of conference loss.


----------



## Buck Mann

roseberry said:


> My understanding is, the administration has been "unable to substantiate" the "death threats" that were reported by the coach. It is reported that the administration's position could be that making such a "false claim" would give "cause" for dismissal of the coach and void contractual "buyout" liability.
> 
> Fill us in buck?
> 
> They should probably hurry and take actions, there may be plenty of documentable threats after yeasterday


This has been building for over a year. Mac was felt to be arrogant and hard headed by the administration. Especially regarding his handling of the players that continually got in trouble. Include with that his refusal to make any adjustments to the offense when it was obviously not working with our personnel and his continued support of our OC. The administration and big boosters had lost faith in his ability to run the team. Lying about the death threats was the last straw.

Buck


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Is that Alabama speak for day old bread?


Obviously, here in southern Appalachia, the day after we add the key ingredient to the fermentation process of our "shine" is "yeasterday". The term can also be used the day after you get shut down by your significant other who explained the night before that "she didn't feel like it".


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> I'm having a really hard time reading the strength of our conference this year. If the Trojans hadn't been blown out so bad by ND I would feel better. In general I feel there is parity in the PAC 12, we kind of beat up on each other like the SEC use d to, but that was a really bad out of conference loss.


Someone in our conference also beat the Trojans (who have not recovered from Reggie Bush & some other 
bad decisions yet). The Trojans may be the bellwether of the conference in the sportswriters eyes but I'd 
guess that is a wrong option. Though for some strange reason we do have 5 teams in the next 15. Just who 
are these top teams beating up to create the SOS that everyone seems to believe the upper teams merit? 
Apparently the math whizzes that run FBS were all educated in MS. The big 12 has 2 teams in the top 10 
that have been beat by ISU . & I'd have to believe that Saban has his thinking cap on about the team 
mighty Troy beat @ home .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Someone in our conference also beat the Trojans (who have not recovered from Reggie Bush & some other bad decisions yet). The Trojans may be the bellwether of the conference in the sportswriters eyes but I'd guess that is a wrong option. Though for some strange reason we do have 5 teams in the next 15. Just who are these top teams beating up to create the SOS that everyone seems to believe the upper teams merit? Apparently the math whizzes that run FBS were all educated in MS. The big 12 has 2 teams in the top 10 that have been beat by ISU . *& I'd have to believe that Saban has his thinking cap on about the team mighty Troy beat @ home *.


So is Saban running the ratings system now, too, Marv?

I mean, the Pac-10 has done some remarkable things this season - to each other. Well, all but the woebegone Buffs - and they're alien conference creatures anyhow. But Todd Graham at ASU - won his first conference road game after nine straight losses! The Pirate - pops his big "Aaaaaargh" into the Top Ten and then gets "hibernated" by the Cal Bears and gets "the hook" from RichRod (hmm, if only 'Bama had hired him instead of Saban! - I mean he's just become Poulan Weedeater Bowl-eligible for like the fifth straight year). Then there's the "rejuvenated" Ducks of Zer-*O*-gon - rejuvenating away in a 49-7 loss to 'Bama Lite, a/k/a the Farmers as you call 'em. And USC somehow had a lot of penance calls go their way vs. the Irish, how else can you explain a 49-14 "Our Father/Who's Your Daddy" whupping? The Yutes and the Uclans ain't getting it done, either, and the Beavers, well, they almost chopped down the trees (Farmers) but "almost" only counts in hand grenades and Alabama head coaching searches (whew! - Mike Riley, that was a close one...) before Saban turned up. Thank goodness there's your Wusskies to lend credibility to your contention that the Pac-10 (12? 111/2?) is tougher than it appears this year...

MG


----------



## roseberry

I hope it is tougher than it appears!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Buck Mann said:


> This has been building for over a year. Mac was felt to be arrogant and hard headed by the administration. Especially regarding his handling of the players that continually got in trouble. Include with that his refusal to make any adjustments to the offense when it was obviously not working with our personnel and his continued support of our OC. The administration and big boosters had lost faith in his ability to run the team. Lying about the death threats was the last straw.
> 
> Buck


To play Devil’s Advocate here, he was the only coach to go to The SEC Championship in his 1st 2 years. He was 14-2 in the division. Those numbers aren’t easily replicated. 

Dan Mullen just makes too much sense to replace him.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> To play Devil’s Advocate here, he was the only coach to go to The SEC Championship in his 1st 2 years. He was 14-2 in the division. Those numbers aren’t easily replicated.
> 
> *Dan Mullen just makes too much sense to replace him*.


Correction, Jacob - it would have made more sense if you 'Whos had "yoo-hoo'd Mullen first when Le Smiles was sacked.

The way the wind's blowing down in Gainesville seems to say that he and Chip Kelly (Be still St. Nick's heart at that prospect) are 1-2 on the Gators wish list. Chip Kelly (sigh)...who knows, maybe Kiffin is a darkhorse for the job.

MG


----------



## Buck Mann

Jacob Hawkes said:


> To play Devil’s Advocate here, he was the only coach to go to The SEC Championship in his 1st 2 years. He was 14-2 in the division. Those numbers aren’t easily replicated.
> 
> Dan Mullen just makes too much sense to replace him.


Obviously there is much more to the story that we will probably never know. His contract had a $12.5 million buyout. He accepted $4 million with $3 million of that going to CSU to finish paying off that buyout.


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> Someone in our conference also beat the Trojans (who have not recovered from Reggie Bush & some other
> bad decisions yet). The Trojans may be the bellwether of the conference in the sportswriters eyes but I'd
> guess that is a wrong option. Though for some strange reason we do have 5 teams in the next 15. Just who
> are these top teams beating up to create the SOS that everyone seems to believe the upper teams merit?
> Apparently the math whizzes that run FBS were all educated in MS. The big 12 has 2 teams in the top 10
> that have been beat by ISU . & I'd have to believe that Saban has his thinking cap on about the team
> mighty Troy beat @ home .


Marvin, I agree with you, to my eye USC has been overrated this year from the get go. Their offense is fine, I think Darnold is pressing a bit trying to carry the whole team on his shoulders, but he's five. It's the defense that isn't very good, certainly not championship contending. I hate to say it, but that whomping they took from ND hurt the whole conference.

Like I said, I'm having a hard time rating the PAC 12 this year, even with my homer eyes. On the face of it Arizona State, UCLA, Colorado, Cal, Utah and the two Oregon teams are out of it, though I think Utah is better than their record. There are four two loss teams, Stanford, Washington State, USC and Arizona. We'll see about Arizona when they play USC this week, but I think all the two loss teams are out of it due to an especially bad loss.

The lone one loss team is Washington, but how do you reconcile them losing to a pretty bad Arizona State team. That's my take on the situation. I'll be rooting for Washington to carry the PAC 12 torch.


----------



## crackerd

Buck Mann said:


> Obviously there is much more to the story that we will probably never know. His contract had a $12.5 million buyout. He accepted $4 million with $3 million of that going to CSU to finish paying off that buyout.


Buck, that kind of "leveraging" lends credence to the scuttlebutt that Mac may be headed for 'Husker country - and not in need of that golden parachute to get there. I don't like what this "death threat" mess does to his cred in my book, but then again I ain't Larry the Cable Guy signing his next check, either...

MG


----------



## bjoiner

I went to the Georgia-Florida game yesterday. Didn't think they could top wearing jorts, but I was wrong. Wow.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Marvin, I agree with you, to my eye USC has been overrated this year from the get go. Their offense is fine, I think Darnold is pressing a bit trying to carry the whole team on his shoulders, but he's five. It's the defense that isn't very good, certainly not championship contending. I hate to say it, but that whomping they took from ND hurt the whole conference.
> 
> Like I said, I'm having a hard time rating the PAC 12 this year, even with my homer eyes. On the face of it Arizona State, UCLA, Colorado, Cal, Utah and the two Oregon teams are out of it, though I think Utah is better than their record. There are four two loss teams, Stanford, Washington State, USC and Arizona. We'll see about Arizona when they play USC this week, but I think all the two loss teams are out of it due to an especially bad loss.
> 
> The lone one loss team is Washington, but how do you reconcile them losing to a pretty bad Arizona State team. That's my take on the situation. I'll be rooting for Washington to carry the PAC 12 torch.


That was the Huskies 7th straight loss to ASU on their home field!


----------



## crackerd

bjoiner said:


> I went to the Georgia-Florida game yesterday. Didn't think they could top wearing jorts, but I was wrong. Wow.
> View attachment 62177


OK, today is Tuesday, "yesterday" was Monday - so what was the Georgia-Florida game _yesterday,_ a crisp round of mah-jongg? That might explain the kilt...

MG


----------



## bjoiner

crackerd said:


> OK, today is Tuesday, "yesterday" was Monday - so what was the Georgia-Florida game _yesterday,_ a crisp round of mah-jongg? That might explain the kilt...
> 
> MG


For some reason, it didn't post until today. My computer must have been a little hung over too.


----------



## crackerd

bjoiner said:


> For some reason, it didn't post until today. *My computer must have been a little hung over too*.


----------



## jgsanders

For all who want an expanded playoff system....good news...you have it...and it starts now. Win out! My man Marvin, you guys gotta play somebody outside the Pac 12 that matters. Same for Whisky...but win out and you might be good.Noter Dame or Notra Dahm is the fly the fly in the punch bowl this year.Congrats to UGA thus far! I met a gentleman at a hunt test with a UGA front tag on his Chevy about this time last year that was telling me wait 'til next year when we get Fromm in. I was thinking "you gotta 5 star stud in Eason who is just a freshman. Classic we want who's next syndrome." I was wrong apparently. My bad! Nobody in their right mind really wants Bama. Gonna be fun! They'll remember November! Good luck to all!


----------



## BonMallari

jgsanders said:


> For all who want an expanded playoff system....good news...you have it...and it starts now. Win out! My man Marvin, you guys gotta play somebody outside the Pac 12 that matters. Same for Whisky...but win out and you might be good.Noter Dame or Notra Dahm is the fly the fly in the punch bowl this year.Congrats to UGA thus far! I met a gentleman at a hunt test with a UGA front tag on his Chevy about this time last year that was telling me wait 'til next year when we get Fromm in. I was thinking "you gotta 5 star stud in Eason who is just a freshman. Classic we want who's next syndrome." I was wrong apparently. My bad! Nobody in their right mind really wants Bama. Gonna be fun! They'll remember November! Good luck to all!


This may be the year that the selection committee gets put to the test about conference championships being important....

1. assuming the Alabama vs Georgia game is for the conference champ, winner is in loser is out

2. If Wisconsin wins the Big 10 undefeated its gonna be real hard to keep them out

3. Bedlam this weekend is an elimination game..OU wins out and is a conference champ and its hard to keep them out

4. You are correct ND is the fly in the ointment, they will keep TWO conference champs from being in the conversation...

5. SEC you are only getting one team in this year...with ND you could have had a chance at two but don't see them dropping a game...but hope they do


----------



## roseberry

I like it! Many potential scenarios to consider this morning.....even though they will all be played out over the next five weeks, as JG points out.

I agree with bon about the sec. The winner is IN if Bama and Georgia win out and face each other in the title game. But, Under what logic should both sec teams be invited to the playoff? There is no logic in potentially setting up a game between bama and georgia that we just watched. Even if those two teams are judged to be the best in country, they have played, it is settled. Also it can then be judged by fans to be a "five team playoff" at a minimum.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

So is Vegas now “Rat Poison.”? LSU +21 is an awfully high number. The gumps are favored as they should be, but that DL isn’t particularly impressive like it has been the last few years. Matt Canada is finally calling the plays. Don’t get me wrong, I don’t know anyone who is remotely reasonable that thinks LSU will win, but laying 3 TDs is a bit egregious IMO.


----------



## mrman

roseberry said:


> But, Under what logic should both sec teams be invited to the playoff?


Because if the two best teams in the country are in the same conference then the two best teams in the country should be in the playoffs. Plain and simple. Theres nothing more to it. Its not a RIGHT to play in the CFP its a privilege that is earned by being the best. If your "power conference" isn't power that year, then too bad get better. Play tougher games. Schedule a schedule that leaves no doubt how awesome your team is. The four best teams in the country should play in the playoffs. NOT one team from each conference.


----------



## crackerd

rose, don't count out All Bran. As old buddy Curt Gowdy used to say, "Their future is ahead of them." All Bran could run the rest of their schedule and the SEC championship game and even money they're in with two losses. I also think if All Bran were to beat Jawja and lose to 'Bama, and then Jawja took down the Tide in the SEC champs in an exciting game, both schools could get into the CFP. Because they would have two losses between them, and there ain't likely to be but one or two other teams that finish the season with only one loss.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> So is Vegas now “Rat Poison.”? LSU +21 is an awfully high number.


Dunno, Jacob - but St. Nick could be using Vegas as an antidote to rat poison, borrowing his motivational speech from Avis: "We're only No. 2, so we got to play harder." I personally am happy with a .5-point win against you Who's, 'cause it's always a game I could watch even scoreless for 24 straight hours. Big boy football!

MG


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> For all who want an expanded playoff system....good news...you have it...and it starts now. Win out! My man Marvin, you guys gotta play somebody outside the Pac 12 that matters. Same for Whisky...but win out and you might be good.Noter Dame or Notra Dahm is the fly the fly in the punch bowl this year.Congrats to UGA thus far! I met a gentleman at a hunt test with a UGA front tag on his Chevy about this time last year that was telling me wait 'til next year when we get Fromm in. I was thinking "you gotta 5 star stud in Eason who is just a freshman. Classic we want who's next syndrome." I was wrong apparently. My bad! Nobody in their right mind really wants Bama. Gonna be fun! They'll remember November! Good luck to all!


jg - as you well know these games are scheduled some time in advance - 2 years ago I was saying 
"Leave our coaches alone" as I thought them to be capable of creating a very competitive atmosphere. 
We see how that worked out! Beyond that, I don't see any conference where they don't have their 
cupcakes, FCS teams scheduled & issues with injured players & over-rated coaches. It is what it is! 
& it changes yearly. But if WA wins out & don't make the playoff, it says a lot about the playoff. What 
I do see from your part of the country is greater quality depth, but only 11 can play at a time , & 
we've seen the issues of coaches using the wrong 11! 

But it's fun to post about, like watching an entertaining movie that you can't remember as soon as you 
leave the theater!


----------



## roseberry

mrman said:


> Because if the two best teams in the country are in the same conference then the two best teams in the country should be in the playoffs. Plain and simple. Theres nothing more to it. Its not a RIGHT to play in the CFP its a privilege that is earned by being the best. If your "power conference" isn't power that year, then too bad get better. Play tougher games. Schedule a schedule that leaves no doubt how awesome your team is. The four best teams in the country should play in the playoffs. NOT one team from each conference.


MG, I have already estimated that the booger eaters will get either Georgia or Alabama, but not both.

Jacob, 21 points indicates Betters in Vegas are not watching college football very closely. No team, with the exception of Ohio State, has improved more this season than LSU, in my opinion. I hope the tide wins, but if I were betting I would bet on LSU. Having said that, it's hard for me to believe that derrius guice will rush for more yards then Leonard fournette was able to in his career against Alabama.

K, so you're saying that if Alabama and Georgia faced in the conference Championship and Georgia wins by a field goal, the committee should immediately reschedule that game, with Alabama number 4 Georgia number 1 just because the committee THINKS Alabama is better than say a 1 loss Penn State who lost a fluke come back to Ohio State?

Remember Florida and Michigan


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> ... K, so you're saying that if Alabama and Georgia faced in the conference Championship and Georgia wins by a field goal, the committee should immediately reschedule that game, with Alabama number 4 Georgia number 1 just because the committee THINKS Alabama is better than say a 1 loss Penn State who lost a fluke come back to Ohio State?


At the risk of incurring Mr. Atkinson's wrath, I would interject that "Penn State who lost a fluke comeback to Ohio State" was more a case of "Penn State who lost _*another failed Franklin comeback*_ to Ohio State," as the anointed one has yet to beat a Top 25 team on the road over the course of his career. And this season hasn't really ramped up his rep as a road warrior or rankings warrior, either. (Yes, I know that the link is from 2016, and "he done good this year" - sorta...)

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> jg - as you well know these games are scheduled some time in advance - 2 years ago I was saying
> "Leave our coaches alone" as I thought them to be capable of creating a very competitive atmosphere.
> We see how that worked out! Beyond that, I don't see any conference where they don't have their
> cupcakes, FCS teams scheduled & issues with injured players & over-rated coaches. It is what it is!
> & it changes yearly. But if WA wins out & don't make the playoff, it says a lot about the playoff.


Yes sir, it sure does. The Huskies played traditional powerhouses like Rutgers, Montana, and Fresno State outside the conference.

Look who Bama schedules out of conference...anytime anywhere mentality. A&M does the same (looking forward to the home and home with them starting next year). Auburn plays all comers as does FSU, USC, UGA, TX, THE OSU etc. It's 1 thing to catch a powerhouse in a down year, but come on with the Rutgers, Montana, Fresno State thing.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

crackerd said:


> At the risk of incurring Mr. Atkinson's wrath, I would interject that "Penn State who lost a fluke comeback to Ohio State" was more a case of "Penn State who lost _*another failed Franklin comeback*_ to Ohio State," as the anointed one has yet to beat a Top 25 team on the road over the course of his career. And this season hasn't really ramped up his rep as a road warrior or rankings warrior, either. (Yes, I know that the link is from 2016, and "he done good this year" - sorta...)
> 
> MG


No wrath from my end will come.

I am very pleased with what Franklin has done with the PSU program in a pretty short time frame. They were in a shambles not long ago with some pretty heavy stuff hanging over their heads.

It's pretty impressive progress. I'm a Franklin fan.

Chris


----------



## road kill

Who has Alabama beat?

Get real..............lots of football to be played.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Yes sir, it sure does. The Huskies played traditional powerhouses like Rutgers, Montana, and Fresno State outside the conference.
> 
> Look who Bama schedules out of conference...anytime anywhere mentality. A&M does the same (looking forward to the home and home with them starting next year). Auburn plays all comers as does FSU, USC, UGA, TX, THE OSU etc. It's 1 thing to catch a powerhouse in a down year, but come on with the Rutgers, Montana, Fresno State thing.


Rutgers is a regularly scheduled game in the little 10. counts in that powerhouse conference which, 
also has no undefeated teams . 

MT has done very well in FCS, just not recently as they have had harassment issues!

Fresno State produced David Carr, plays the same position for a different team than Deshaun Watson. 
Did they come from or go to equal programs? Watson was impressive against the Seahawks, but he 
also walked into a team whose only need was at QB. Sort of like Prescott last year! 

I have watched AL's schedule, & seen my share of cupcakes. Just don't see their schedule differing 
a lot from the Sam Jankovich thing @ Miami.


----------



## road kill

Marvin S said:


> Rutgers is a regularly scheduled game in the little 10. counts in that powerhouse conference which,
> also has no undefeated teams .
> 
> MT has done very well in FCS, just not recently as they have had harassment issues!
> 
> Fresno State produced David Carr, plays the same position for a different team than Deshaun Watson.
> Did they come from or go to equal programs? Watson was impressive against the Seahawks, but he
> also walked into a team whose only need was at QB. Sort of like Prescott last year!
> 
> I have watched AL's schedule, & seen my share of cupcakes. Just don't see their schedule differing
> a lot from the Sam Jankovich thing @ Miami.


I believe there is an undefeated team in the Big 10.


----------



## roseberry

road kill said:


> Who has Alabama beat?


So far?
Everybody.

So I suppose we all think the Florida state team alabama played in the opener is the same Florida state team everyone else has played this season......courtesy of alabama?

I was upset about the injury to Francois in the fsu Bama game and haven't talked about it. But look at clemson. The committee places them top 4 and when they lost their quarterback, Kelley they got beat by Syracuse.(worst loss of any contending team imo). What if Clemson had their quarterback taken from them for the entire season and then had their "brakes beaten off" in the remainder of their opening game the way fsu did? From what we saw i venture Clemson would be 3 and 5 or so too if they were dealt fsu's unfortunate circumstances. 

even if you're good, most times when you get BEAT proper......you stay BEAT.


----------



## bjoiner

road kill said:


> Who has Alabama beat?
> 
> Get real..............lots of football to be played.


Agree with the lots of football left. The meat of their schedule is in November, but with an average margin of victory of 33 points, they look strong.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Jacob, 21 points indicates Betters in Vegas are not watching college football very closely. No team, with the exception of Ohio State, has improved more this season than LSU, in my opinion. I hope the tide wins, but if I were betting I would bet on LSU. Having said that, it's hard for me to believe that derrius guice will rush for more yards then Leonard fournette was able to in his career against Alabama.


D Guice has 2 things going for him. He’s healthy (LF was never healthy last year.) & Matt Canada is calling the offense. I wish. Sir Leonard would have played in his system. In any event, Matt’s system is predicated on taking what is given as well as making your defense defend the entire field. I’m highly intrigued as to what he has planned for this week.


----------



## Marvin S

road kill said:


> I believe there is an undefeated team in the Big 10.


Who's left that can beat the Wiskies? Sorry about the overlook


----------



## mrman

Marvin S said:


> Who's left that can beat the Wiskies? Sorry about the overlook


Any one. But not likely because they are a bunch of cupcake teams. Just like most B1G schedules...


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> road kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has Alabama beat?
> 
> 
> 
> So far?
> Everybody.
> 
> So I suppose we all think the Florida state team alabama played in the opener is the same Florida state team everyone else has played this season......courtesy of alabama?
> 
> I was upset about the injury to Francois in the fsu Bama game and haven't talked about it. But look at clemson. The committee places them top 4 and when they lost their quarterback, Kelley they got beat by Syracuse.(worst loss of any contending team imo). What if Clemson had their quarterback taken from them for the entire season and then had their "brakes beaten off" in the remainder of their opening game the way fsu did? From what we saw i venture Clemson would be 3 and 5 or so too if they were dealt fsu's unfortunate circumstances.
> 
> even if you're good, most times when you get BEAT proper......you stay BEAT.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Bama had a lot to do with the fate of FSU this year. There's no reason to believe the Noles weren't a very good team heading in to that game. Losing the qb was a huge blow but don't minimize how a physical beating like that can demoralize a team , even one of Florida states stature. 
The Tide is just destroying teams this year, even more so than they do any other years. 
There will be some popping this week against LSU, they're one of the few teams who can roll out the type of athletes that Bama can.


----------



## roseberry

Screen left to guice, bubble screen right to guice, shovel pass in the middle to guice.........Matt Canada gonna get him the ball!

South alabama beat Troy, Troy beat lsu, lsu beat Auburn and alabama.......south alabama state champs!!!!! It can happen!


----------



## road kill

roseberry said:


> So far?
> Everybody.
> 
> So I suppose we all think the Florida state team alabama played in the opener is the same Florida state team everyone else has played this season......courtesy of alabama?
> 
> I was upset about the injury to Francois in the fsu Bama game and haven't talked about it. But look at clemson. The committee places them top 4 and when they lost their quarterback, Kelley they got beat by Syracuse.(worst loss of any contending team imo). What if Clemson had their quarterback taken from them for the entire season and then had their "brakes beaten off" in the remainder of their opening game the way fsu did? From what we saw i venture Clemson would be 3 and 5 or so too if they were dealt fsu's unfortunate circumstances.
> 
> even if you're good, most times when you get BEAT proper......you stay BEAT.


So has Bucky, though Bama has a much larger payroll!


----------



## crackerd

road kill said:


> So has Bucky, though Bama has a much larger payroll!


Be even better for the Badgers next year when y'all get Bert Bulimia back working pro bono - er, working sooie pig bono - as a coaching analyst!

MG


----------



## road kill

crackerd said:


> Be even better for the Badgers next year when y'all get Bert Bulimia back working pro bono - er, working sooie pig bono - as a coaching analyst!
> 
> MG


I'm thinking not!


----------



## bamajeff

crackerd said:


> Be even better for the Badgers next year when y'all get Bert Bulimia back working pro bono - er, working sooie pig bono - as a coaching analyst!
> 
> MG


Bert may have many issues/afflictions, but I'm pretty sure bulimia is not one of them. He may have 1/2 bulimia(the binge eating part).


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Best slate of games so far this year.


----------



## Fletched

Hopefully my Tigas put up a good fight, we are going into the game as strong as we’ve been all year.


----------



## John Robinson

Fletched said:


> Hopefully my Tigas put up a good fight, we are going into the game as strong as we’ve been all year.


LSU? I've always liked them, but I also like Alabama. Not a fan of all the SEC hype, but respect the hell out of those two teams. Guess I'll root for the underdog this time.


----------



## Fletched

That’s right, LSU. They aren’t as strong this year as they have been previous years. I respect Alabama for what they’ve been able to do the last few years. It should be a good game either way!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The search for a new coach begins in earnest now. Lots of that going around.


----------



## Tim Mc

road kill said:


> [iurl="http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=62082&stc=1&d=1509275900"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> *Bucky 8~0*


Count me in on the Badger bandwagon. Penn state goes down for the second time and my Buckeyes puked on their shoes against the Hawkeyes. What an a$$
Whipping. Wisconsin is an easy team to root for though. Good hard nosed team . Go Badgers!


----------



## roseberry

Wow great ball all around. Clemson and Georgia play tougher games than I expected. Didn't see penn state losing or tosu getting destroyed by Hawkeyes. Fsu needed a win. OK and state is a good one in the 4th too.

Lsu Bama coming up......RTR!


----------



## John Robinson

Ok, Alabama looks as good as advertised.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Ok, Alabama looks as good as advertised.


I think lsu is gashing Bama defense in this first half. Concerned here.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> John Robinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Alabama looks as good as advertised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think lsu is gashing Bama defense in this first half. Concerned here.
Click to expand...

Stop it! Are you really concerned?


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> I think lsu is gashing Bama defense in this first half. Concerned here.


Needed every yard of punting "gained" tonight to counter it, rose - and Daboll came down with his first case of 'Bama gameplan vapor lock. That, or he got into Sark's only leftovers...

MG


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> Stop it! Are you really concerned?


At halftime I sure was.......out gained, out possessed, half dozen injured including big time safety! Feel better now though.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> . OK and state is a good one in the 4th too.
> !


If you like offense, it was Arena League outdoors on grass. Defense in short supply in the Big 12 of 10 teams.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> If you like offense, it was Arena League outdoors on grass. Defense in short supply in the Big 12 of 10 teams.


SEC gotta give 'em back aTm and Florida to get B12G up to full strength. Er, wait a minute...

But will aTm wait a minute past the end of the season to sack Sumlin?

MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> ..
> But will aTm wait a minute past the end of the season to sack Sumlin?
> MG


Back to back double digit losses at home to Ms State and Auburn pretty much sealed his fate, even a win over LSU (very unlikely) cannot save his job.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The thing I can’t get over about TAMU is the 0 wins @ home since Oct 2015 against SEC West opponents.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yes, it's pretty miserable. 
I just hope we don't go through another Sherman selection.


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Back to back double digit losses at home.............


Doc, mg, jeff and I can all remember the not too distant past when us tide fans had "classifications for losses". The, as you say, "double digit home" loss, the "bone head coach" loss, the "blowout" loss, the "they just quit" loss and my personal favorite "man these few kid's we got sure looked great for three quarters" loss!

It is usually past time to be lookin' when losses have their own spot in multiple classifications.

Be prepared though, the reverend Jesse Jackson may come to Texas the way y'all been treating coaches the last couple of years.


----------



## John Robinson

PAC 12 is hard to read. Looks like Washington is our only hope, slim as it is, to get in the final four to use a basketball term. USC manages to play well, yet make games way more exciting than they need to be.

The thing I like about Alabama is that sense of inevitability that you are doomed against them. Watching LSU play them yesterday, I never got the feeling that the LSU players really believed they could win this. They played hard, but mostly just didn't want to embarrass themselves by lack of effort. Bama just feels like the death star, resistance is futile, you might hang in for a while, but eventually Baja is going to break your will.


----------



## BonMallari

the ND vs Miami game becomes an elimination game, Penn St and Ohio St both got eliminated yesterday as did OK State..Wisconsin looks like they control their own destiny, they win and they should be in...


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> PAC 12 is hard to read. Looks like Washington is our only hope, slim as it is, to get in the final four to use a basketball term. USC manages to play well, yet make games way more exciting than they need to be.
> 
> The thing I like about Alabama is that sense of inevitability that you are doomed against them. Watching LSU play them yesterday, I never got the feeling that the LSU players really believed they could win this. They played hard, but mostly just didn't want to embarrass themselves by lack of effort. Bama just feels like the death star, resistance is futile, you might hang in for a while, but eventually Baja is going to break your will.


WA has 2 big games left, at the Farm Friday & the Apple Cup. Win both & they have an outside chance 
though they are having a run on receiver injuries that is killing their options. Their QB is a fair to middling 
slinger by PAC12 standards. They do have a fairly good defense, & will have several play on Sunday from 
that bunch, just like last year.


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> WA has 2 big games left, at the Farm Friday & the Apple Cup. Win both & they have an outside chance
> though they are having a run on receiver injuries that is killing their options. Their QB is a fair to middling
> slinger by PAC12 standards. They do have a fairly good defense, & will have several play on Sunday from
> that bunch, just like last year.


I feel bad for both Washington and Wisconsin, the two Ws😀. Both teams need some unexpected help stumble by some of the teams ahead of them. Watching Alabama I don't see them slipping up, I don't know about Georgia and Miami. Clemson doesn't look as dominant to me this year, Oklahoma? Still a lot of football left, but with only four teams in the playoffs, somebody's getting left out.


----------



## crackerd

That's plenty alright, Marv - you and Pete Retzlaff still got the Jacks to root for!



Marvin S said:


> WA has 2 big games left, at the Farm Friday & the Apple Cup. Win both & they have an outside chance though they are having a run on receiver injuries that is killing their options. Their QB is a fair to middling
> slinger by PAC12 standards. They do have a fairly good defense, & will have several play on Sunday from
> that bunch, just like last year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> The thing I like about Alabama is that sense of inevitability that you are doomed against them. Watching LSU play them yesterday, I never got the feeling that the LSU players really believed they could win this. They played hard, but mostly just didn't want to embarrass themselves by lack of effort. Bama just feels like the death star, resistance is futile, you might hang in for a while, but eventually Baja is going to break your will.


Huh?? LSU outplayed them last night. If Danny could hit DJ Chark down the field, LSU wins. Don’t forget he failed to hit 44 for a TD, instead LSU had to kick a FG. That’s not the same DL of old & Matt Canada has a system that is awfully tough to stop. I can’t wait to see his system with the QB he chooses (Assuming a P5 school doesn’t hire him as HC somewhere during the off-season.).


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Huh?? LSU outplayed them last night. If Danny could hit DJ Chark down the field, LSU wins. Don’t forget he failed to hit 44 for a TD, instead LSU had to kick a FG. That’s not the same DL of old & Matt Canada has a system that is awfully tough to stop. I can’t wait to see his system with the QB he chooses (Assuming a P5 school doesn’t hire him as HC somewhere during the off-season.).


You funny Jacob


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Huh?? LSU outplayed them last night. If Danny could hit DJ Chark down the field, LSU wins. Don’t forget he failed to hit 44 for a TD, instead LSU had to kick a FG. That’s not the same DL of old & Matt Canada has a system that is awfully tough to stop. I can’t wait to see his system with the QB he chooses (Assuming a P5 school doesn’t hire him as HC somewhere during the off-season.).


Yeah right. Hey I was rooting for the upset, but after about three series, I never, I mean never had the sense LSU would prevail. Maybe next year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://www.espn.com/college-football/matchup?gameId=400933904

The box scores say otherwise. More yards, 1st downs, rushing yards, & time of possession. 4 times DJ Chark was behind the secondary. 4 times he didn’t get the ball thrown to him where most any starting QB @ a P5 School would have put it. I said they would lose & they would exploit the gump’s defense. Both happened. To say that was some no contest is just not true.


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Huh?? LSU outplayed them last night. If Danny could hit DJ Chark down the field, LSU wins. Don’t forget he failed to hit 44 for a TD, instead LSU had to kick a FG. That’s not the same DL of old & Matt Canada has a system that is awfully tough to stop. I can’t wait to see his system with the QB he chooses (Assuming a P5 school doesn’t hire him as HC somewhere during the off-season.).


Yes!....We've got an engaged Jacob back! 

One of my favorite sports movies is Tin Cup...if you haven't seen it, you need to. Great sports movie...gotta watch it. Any ways the main guy Rory McAvoy (Kevin Costner) and his long time caddie Romeo (Cheech Marin) have a love hate relationship (Jacob and LSU football). At one low point (it's a dumpster fire/LSU won't win again this year) on the way back up Costner asks Cheech.."Hey you bitchin' again?...You're back! You're back!"

"Greatness courts failure Holmes!"

I like it!!!


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://www.espn.com/college-football/matchup?gameId=400933904
> 
> The box scores say otherwise. More yards, 1st downs, rushing yards, & time of possession. 4 times DJ Chark was behind the secondary. 4 times he didn’t get the ball thrown to him where most any starting QB @ a P5 School would have put it. I said they would lose & they would exploit the gump’s defense. Both happened. To say that was some no contest is just not true.


Did you miss the part in the box score that said 24 to 10 Alabama


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> That's plenty alright, Marv - you and Pete Retzlaff still got the Jacks to root for!


That's alright with me. I'll be going back there in May to watch our GS graduate. Last time I was there the FB 
stadium was out shined by a lot of HS stadiums. They did put a little hurt on ND State yesterday . FB as it 
should be!


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> I feel bad for both Washington and Wisconsin, the two Ws. Both teams need some unexpected help stumble by some of the teams ahead of them. Watching Alabama I don't see them slipping up, I don't know about Georgia and Miami. Clemson doesn't look as dominant to me this year, Oklahoma? Still a lot of football left, but with only four teams in the playoffs, somebody's getting left out.


There's 4 teams in the SEC, the other 12 are cupcakes! The ACC has at best, a couple of teams, which are not the same every year!
The big 12 (or ten) plays Arena League FB though they beat O State soundly. Wisky is a sound program with little respect  & the 
PAC 12 plays too late at night for anyone to watch. I'd love to see one of the SEC hotshots play a full PAC 12 schedule & see how they 
fare. Probably not too great! 3 weekends to go.


----------



## KNorman

Marvin S said:


> There's 4 teams in the SEC, the other 12 are cupcakes!


There are 14 teams in the SEC, not 16.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Yes!....We've got an engaged Jacob back!
> 
> One of my favorite sports movies is Tin Cup...if you haven't seen it, you need to. Great sports movie...gotta watch it. Any ways the main guy Rory McAvoy (Kevin Costner) and his long time caddie Romeo (Cheech Marin) have a love hate relationship (Jacob and LSU football). At one low point (it's a dumpster fire/LSU won't win again this year) on the way back up Costner asks Cheech.."Hey you bitchin' again?...You're back! You're back!"
> 
> "Greatness courts failure Holmes!"
> 
> I like it!!!


Meh. I’ve been very critical of them when they deserved it. It’s a flawed team. The saving grace has been a very bad conference this year. This team isn’t void of talent. They’re finally healthy. I think most would agree that Myles Brennan needs to get significant playing time from here on out. There’s not a team left on the schedule that should beat LSU. After Ed O decided to let the coordinators run their sides of the ball, this team has played better. Are they a good team? No. They aren’t. They’re just not a dumpster fire. That said, you can really see the genius that is Matt Canada. To do what he has done with a young OL & a farce @ QB is incredible. I know I wouldn’t want to scheme against him.


----------



## road kill

So...........even if Bucky beats OSU/PSU in the Big 10 final, wont matter cause they will both be 3 loss teams?


NICE!


----------



## mjh345

road kill said:


> So...........even if Bucky beats OSU/PSU in the Big 10 final, wont matter cause they will both be 3 loss teams?
> 
> 
> NICE!


Stay on I gotta believe if you win out you'll be in it


----------



## road kill

mjh345 said:


> Stay on I gotta believe if you win out you'll be in it


The "Catholics play the Convicts" this week.

Something has to give there........


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Meh. I’ve been very critical of them when they deserved it. It’s a flawed team. The saving grace has been a very bad conference this year. This team isn’t void of talent. They’re finally healthy. I think most would agree that Myles Brennan needs to get significant playing time from here on out. *There’s not a team left on the schedule that should beat LSU*.


 Dunno know 'bout that, Jacob - the Sooie Pigs may be on an emotional roll after extricating Bert Bulimia from terminal embarrassment vs. the Coastal Carolina Chanticleers*. Bert will be terminated, rest of assured of that, and if notice should be given the day before the 'Who's line up against the Sooies, it's Katie BBQ the door!

* Not that Coastal Carolina's that awful, just awfully undermanned vs. an SEC team - as YBB Glenda and I can recall a couple years ago when they almost dethroned North Dakota State, quarterbacked by yet another grandson of our field trialing friends Mr. & Mrs. A.N. Sills, and who happened to outplay one Carson Wentz in the FargoDome that particular day.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

KNorman said:


> There are 14 teams in the SEC, not 16.


Thanks . So the Little 10 has 12 teams & the Big 12 (also known as the Arena League) has 10 teams, the ACC has 
??????? teams & the PAC 12 has 12 teams & are required to play a 9 game conference schedule. 

Even if a team plays in the SEC West they play 2 conference teams of significance & possibly an up & comer in the other 
conference.


----------



## roseberry

road kill said:


> So...........even if Bucky beats OSU/PSU in the Big 10 final, wont matter cause they will both be 3 loss teams?
> 
> 
> NICE!


If bucky wins out, bucky is in!
If Notre Dame wins out, they are in!
If Miami wins out, they are in! But Miami and Notre Dame can't both win out.
If Clemson wins out, they are in! Clemson and Miami can't both win out.
If Georgia wins out, they are in. If Auburn beats them and they win sec title game they are still in.
If Bama wins out they are in! If Georgia beats Auburn and Auburn beats Bama, Bama still plays for sec title and if they win over Georgia, Bama is in. Bama and Georgia can't both win out and only one is in.
If Auburn beats Georgia, Bama and Georgia again in title game they are in but only if Clemson and lsu wins out.
No way two sec teams get in.
If Washington wins out, they need help.
If Oklahoma wins out they need help.

I predict, 1. Georgia, 2. Notre Dame, 3. Clemson, 4. Oklahoma. (Bucky and Washington do not win out, b10 and Pac left out)

If Auburn loses to Georgia and Bama beats state, I think Saban concedes the auburn game to the booger eaters, gets healthy and focuses on Georgia for the championship. In doing so he will make Charles from reel town, tammy and i-man the happiest boogs in our state!


----------



## John Robinson

road kill said:


> The "Catholics play the Convicts" this week.
> 
> Something has to give there........


That's the game I'm most interested in. I think ND gets especially high against USC and visa versa, but ND dominated that game so completely, I want to see how they do against a real contender. If they beat Miami they should really jump up in the polls.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> If bucky wins out, bucky is in!
> If Notre Dame wins out, they are in!
> If Miami wins out, they are in! But Miami and Notre Dame can't both win out.
> If Clemson wins out, they are in! Clemson and Miami can't both win out.
> If Georgia wins out, they are in. If Auburn beats them and they win sec title game they are still in.
> If Bama wins out they are in! If Georgia beats Auburn and Auburn beats Bama, Bama still plays for sec title and if they win over Georgia, Bama is in. Bama and Georgia can't both win out and only one is in.
> If Auburn beats Georgia, Bama and Georgia again in title game they are in but only if Clemson and lsu wins out.
> No way two sec teams get in.
> If Washington wins out, they need help.
> If Oklahoma wins out they need help.
> 
> I predict, 1. Georgia, 2. Notre Dame, 3. Clemson, 4. Oklahoma. (Bucky and Washington do not win out, b10 and Pac left out)
> 
> If Auburn loses to Georgia and Bama beats state, I think Saban concedes the auburn game to the booger eaters, gets healthy and focuses on Georgia for the championship. In doing so he will make Charles from reel town, tammy and i-man the happiest boogs in our state!


That pretty much nails it, except I don't see Alabama loosing and being left out.


----------



## swliszka

Well Crackered the Bisons just lost to SDSU (South Dakota) ovr their "marker" game. NDSU is now 6-1.Wayne Anderson is happy! Carson Wentz , Bismarck, ND feller is going strong as the Eagles QB.Where did Sills grandson end up?


----------



## crackerd

The one in question backup QB, B.C. Lions - and I've had several friends who "started" their NFL careers in such fashion. 

The other one a QB no more, likely low-round draft pick this year if he comes out early, first-team AP mid-season All-America team WR.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://www.espn.com/college-football/matchup?gameId=400933904
> 
> The box scores say otherwise. More yards, 1st downs, rushing yards, & time of possession. 4 times DJ Chark was behind the secondary. 4 times he didn’t get the ball thrown to him where most any starting QB @ a P5 School would have put it. I said they would lose & they would exploit the gump’s defense. Both happened. To say that was some no contest is just not true.


I gotta stick with Jacob here. Lsu played a great game. But two other things on the box score stand out. One is Turnovers, lsu one, Bama zero. The box score called it an interception, but it was a takeaway, an abusive mugging of guice by harrison. Two is, lsu went 0-1 on fourth down conversions. Turning the ball over on downs is a turnover too.

Sure Danny missed a couple down field. Evens out since hurts had several drops where he hit receivers in the chin and one was a touchdown where obvious pass interference was not called.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Say it ain't so Cutty. Rumors of Jimbo to Aggieland. I have a negative reaction to that. What gives Cutty?


----------



## Marvin S

So Wayne & Dr Ed, did you put your $5k deposit in yet?


----------



## roseberry

Bucky moved up last night! Keep winning.......Iowa will be a nice one this weekend!


----------



## roseberry

So I watched herbstreit's comments last night. He said, and I paraphrase, "people gotta remember, this is 13 people picking the best teams, winning every game isn't everything if you are playing tougher teams. The committee also allows for injury in losses as in Clemson's case,"

So I ask, "Alabama lost several key defensive players last Saturday. If they lose to state Saturday, will they still be number 2 in next week's poll in anticipation of those players getting healthy again or their five star replacements getting better by "playoff time"?

State is a better team than Syracuse, right? Did lsu beat Syracuse right before losing to Troy? Is it only quarterback injuries that are excused? What would happen if Clemson qb turns his ankle again and they narrowly win the acc title game, would the committee assume he will be OK and put them in, ask for x-rays and MrI? What happens when winning isn't the only thing?

Crazy to think about?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

$10 million buyout for Sumlin. Dr. Ed and I can't cover that. But there are plenty who can.


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> $10 million buyout for Sumlin. Dr. Ed and I can't cover that. But there are plenty who can.


A little collie told me Beebs Stallings might be pushing for his old Cowboys tight end and fellow NFL coach, Mike Ditka, to get the job. Could that mean bringing in Jim McMahon to "stabilize" the Ags' QB situation?...;-)

MG


----------



## Marvin S

Wayne Nutt said:


> $10 million buyout for Sumlin. Dr. Ed and I can't cover that. But there are plenty who can.


Wayne, I was referring to the new hotel they are going to build next to the stadium .


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> So I watched herbstreit's comments last night. He said, and I paraphrase, "people gotta remember, this is 13 people picking the best teams, winning every game isn't everything if you are playing tougher teams. The committee also allows for injury in losses as in Clemson's case,"
> 
> So I ask, "Alabama lost several key defensive players last Saturday. If they lose to state Saturday, will they still be number 2 in next week's poll in anticipation of those players getting healthy again or their five star replacements getting better by "playoff time"?
> 
> State is a better team than Syracuse, right? Did lsu beat Syracuse right before losing to Troy? Is it only quarterback injuries that are excused? What would happen if Clemson qb turns his ankle again and they narrowly win the acc title game, would the committee assume he will be OK and put them in, ask for x-rays and MrI? What happens when winning isn't the only thing?
> 
> Crazy to think about?


Well, its official now, Clemson has arrived! Bama fans questioning fair and potentially preferential treatment from the powers that be! Haha, just kidding with you Rose!

It'll all work itself out.


----------



## crackerd

Good job on the jocularity, jg, and on your "culture vulturism" a few pages back - even if K*v*n C*stn*r can't act his way out of a cow patty - in fact, come to think of it, his latest gig may be "acting" as a rooster in a Chik-fil-A commercial. We call that the All-Bran Chizik Cheese-Nip Method, by the way.

Anyhow, YBB Glenda advises by way of The Farm that your next mission is to bring your fellow Clempsonite Donald Driggers into this discussion - now that we've finally, er, now that *he's* finally gotten rid of that chimp in pinstripes who darkened the NYY dugout for the last 10 years...

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Is Dikta still alive?


----------



## roseberry

JG, firstly I noticed the big lineman and Legacy volunteer recruit decommitted from Tennessee last night! Does he sign the letter of intent today? Secondly, no complaints, just looking for everyone's thoughts and opinions about the committee and what seems to matter to the committee.

I have been a big Clemson fan this year, but hey I was ready to put Penn State and Ohio State in the playoff after watching that game. So what do I know?

I noted earlier that if Georgia beats Auburn this weekend and Alabama beats Mississippi State the Auburn game with Alabama doesn't even matter. No one seems to have any questions or concerns over that. Then some people want to go to an 8 team playoff where it would seem all you got to do is get your 8 wins in and you're part of it. Coaches could be throwing 30% of their season to get healthy for the playoff and no one else seems to have concerns?

But I would like to know the opinions of others, is it injuries, or just quarterback injuries? And mg what happens to the tide if Jalen hurts turns his ankle?


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> JG, firstly I noticed the big lineman and Legacy volunteer recruit decommitted from Tennessee last night! Does he sign the letter of intent today? Secondly, no complaints, just looking for everyone's thoughts and opinions about the committee and what seems to matter to the committee.I have been a big Clemson fan this year, but hey I was ready to put Penn State and Ohio State in the playoff after watching that game. So what do I know?I noted earlier that if Georgia beats Auburn this weekend and Alabama beats Mississippi State the Auburn game with Alabama doesn't even matter. No one seems to have any questions or concerns over that. Then some people want to go to an 8 team playoff where it would seem all you got to do is get your 8 wins in and you're part of it. Coaches could be throwing 30% of their season to get healthy for the playoff and no one else seems to have concerns?But I would like to know the opinions of others, is it injuries, or just quarterback injuries? And mg what happens to the tide if Jalen hurts turns his ankle?


Yes, all injuries matter, but, every team is beat up at this point, so that's a wash. Anybody confident in their second string kicker when the game matters, on the road or nuetral site? Clem and son missed two chippies at Cuse after their started tore an ACL in week 4 after All-bran along with 2 corners. Current bachup kicker joined the team 2 weeks ago after a call from Dabo pulled him out of his Sr Engineering class. McCloud is a starting wide receiver at Clempson and is playing both ways now as CB and was in the game on an island last week against NC State in the 4th quarter on the final drive (also returned a punt for a TD on special teams). No one wants to hear that this time of year or anytime for that matter. It is what it is my friend! Just glad to still be in the fight! Jurdan Ohair gonna be rocking this weekend. This team might be able to stack up the UGA run game and make Fromm beat them...gonna be fun to watch!


----------



## wayne anderson

Didn't know about new hotel, but new stadium looks great. When I was a Jackrabbit, back in the 1960s,they played in old wooden-stand stadium under Ralph Ginn, prior to Coughlin Stadium being built. Different era!


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Say it ain't so Cutty. Rumors of Jimbo to Aggieland. I have a negative reaction to that. What gives Cutty?


It's true that he is very high on their list, from what I am hearing the top target. I don't think he is likely to leave Tallahassee given the family circumstances, but I would not rule it out yet. He is also already making moves from a staff perspective. I expect a major staff overhaul this year. 

I don't know why you would have a negative reaction. He is a great coach and program builder. FSU was in shambles from an operations, recruiting, and coaching perspective when he took over. We were worse off than many knew or realized. Bobby was a legend (one of the greatest coaches of all time), and I will be forever grateful for what he built at FSU, but over his last 5-10 years he just didn't keep up with the times. Jimbo rebuilt everything from the ground up. He won a national title in his fourth year which was a remarkable turn around and took FSU on a 29-0 run. 

Don't let this year fool you. We aren't as far off as our record. It has been an unusual set of circumstances. Now, he has made some mistakes. His last round of coaching hires was not on par with some of his former hires and the messaging has grown stale. Changes need to be made at FSU if they are to get back to being the elite team he first built. Building a program is easier than keeping it there. Not many coaches have been able to do so over a long period of time. So a full change may be necessary, but I don't think that is the case here, IF Jimbo is willing to learn from the mistakes he has made and shift direction somewhat. I do know that if he took the Aggie job they will have made a great hire.


----------



## roseberry

" Jimbo Fisher is the greatest play caller and one of the best offensive Minds I have ever been associated with."- Nick Saban


----------



## Brad Turner

There is no way the Aggies pay Jimbo's buyout


----------



## roseberry

Why would someone leave Florida State and Tallahassee to go to Texas A&M after having turned down LSU. I realize he has a relationship there but I just can't see it.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Has Chavis forgotten how to coach?
My negative reaction to Jimbo was based on my perception that he has some unresolved 
personal issues.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> " Jimbo Fisher is the greatest play caller and one of the best offensive Minds I have ever been associated with."- Nick Saban


Trash Talk as an art form!


----------



## crackerd

Brad Turner said:


> There is no way the Aggies pay Jimbo's buyout


It's being "triangulated," Brad. aTm pays ol' Orange Botch'em Special Jones' $8.5M buyout, Botch'em goes to Tallahassee on a $1 a year sinecure to raise FSU (Greek orgs. included) up to Champions of Life status, and Jimbo skips away to College Station. Saves the Haslams a chunk of change, puts Sgt. Carter (Botch) in his rightful place for HR development (since the sexual harrassment charge by Gomer Pyle forced him to retire from the USMC) ,and frees Jimbo up to keep aTm in the SEC rather than their getting relegated back to the League of All Is Lost Defenses (B12G).

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Has Chavis forgotten how to coach?
> My negative reaction to Jimbo was based on my perception that he has some unresolved
> personal issues.


Those issues are resolved as they can be. The divorce is final, and he has a new lady friend. The issue with his son will likely never be resolved sadly. Those issues when he was dealing them lead to him taking his eye off the ball, so to speak, when it came to some coaching evaluations after the 2015 season. Last year they masked their shortcomings with a much improved second half of the season, but unfortunately the issues were still there. He won’t make the same mistake this offseason.


----------



## Brad Turner

crackerd said:


> It's being "triangulated," Brad. aTm pays ol' Orange Botch'em Special Jones' $8.5M buyout, Botch'em goes to Tallahassee on a $1 a year sinecure to raise FSU (Greek orgs. included) up to Champions of Life status, and Jimbo skips away to College Station. Saves the Haslams a chunk of change, puts Sgt. Carter (Botch) in his rightful place for HR development (since the sexual harrassment charge by Gomer Pyle forced him to retire from the USMC) ,and frees Jimbo up to keep aTm in the SEC rather than their getting relegated back to the League of All Is Lost Defenses (B12G).
> 
> MG


Sounds like a great plan to me.


----------



## roseberry

What a big-time weekend for college football, exciting indeed! If the FSU and Clemson game was living up to its usual billing this would be one of the best weekends ever, as it is it's still pretty strong.

I pick Notre dame........to lose!
I pick clemson.........to give up 200 to Akers in a win!
I pick Georgia..........to be Georgia. Boogs by 3!
I pick tcu........to have the best defense in b12 and still get bakered!
I pick stanford......to offer white football players the opportunity for a great education and a fourth loss to the huskies!
I pick bama.......not to fumble a punt reception since state won't punt to a team with no linebackers!


----------



## Marvin S

Good article in SI about recruiting in a state with few 5 stars> Go Wisky!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> I pick tcu........to have the best defense in b12 and still get bakered!


Maybe but the mighty Sooners loss was to the second best defense in the Big 12 of 10 teams, none other than the Iowa State watchamakalits.


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> I pick Georgia..........to be Georgia. Boogs by 3!


Make that 4..........touchdowns!


----------



## road kill

Bucky!
10-0


----------



## BonMallari

Canes put an old fashioned asswhuppin on Touchdown Jesus...Georgia got their butts kicked too....looks like the Iron Bowl is going to be a game after all

start engraving the Heisman Trophy, it is headed to Norman Oklahoma....but its going to a native of Lake Travis TX....


----------



## crackerd

Tim, the Crimson Tide's finally done it - "develop" their very own, homegrown tOSU linebacker! Out of position, whiffing on tackles, falling on the pile - whatever can be done to extend the play for the other team. Or extend the game, as he made a great tackle in the end zone last night on a Hail Mary on a receiver who was nowhere near the ball to give Miss. State a legit last chance to get the game into OT. Quite a "developmental" accomplishment for the vaunted 'Bama LB corps!

MG


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> start engraving the Heisman Trophy, it is headed to Norman Oklahoma....but its going to a native of Lake Travis TX....


Who did not start his college career as a scholarship QB at his hometown team UT or TAMU but as a walk on at Texas Tech.


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Tim, the Crimson Tide's finally done it - "develop" their very own, homegrown tOSU linebacker! Out of position, whiffing on tackles, falling on the pile - whatever can be done to extend the play for the other team. Or extend the game, as he made a great tackle in the end zone last night on a Hail Mary on a receiver who was nowhere near the ball to give Miss. State a legit last chance to get the game into OT. Quite a "developmental" accomplishment for the vaunted 'Bama LB corps!
> 
> MG


Congrats MG
They've had the prototype since Depriest was there.


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> ....looks like the Iron Bowl is going to be a game after all
> .


So much for my, "just throw the game because it doesn't matter and get healthy scenario".

Why don't we call it a contest of some significance. It may not be "a game" after all!


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> start engraving the Heisman Trophy, it is headed to Norman OklahomaTX....


I think the RB from the Farm may have something to say about that!


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> I think the RB from the Farm may have something to say about that!


As good of a season that Love has had at Stanford. Mayfield has had FOUR huge games on TV, vs Ohio St, Texas, Ok State , and now TCU... Love is very good but the best RB in the country is either the kid from LSU or the one from Wisconsin


----------



## canuckkiller

BON -

Jonathon Taylor - a frosh - started at the bottom of the RB pecking order - of course you know that.
Paul Chryst & his Staff were watchful. The defense has been wonderful & Leonard has come home to
make a fine contribution. It's not over yet. 
I wish I could sit in Camp Randall again and watch "whatever unfolds".
Shades of The Horse in the '50's & the years Ron Dayne.

WISCONSIN - FORWARD!


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Who did not start his college career as a scholarship QB at his hometown team UT or TAMU but as a walk on at Texas Tech.



The last "short" QB from the Austin area that all the teams passed on went on to have quite a spectacular career...his name was Drew Brees


----------



## canuckkiller

BON & ED

Brees -Purdue - '97 - 2000

GP - 45; Cmp - 1,026; ATT - 1,678; Pct. - 61.1; Yds. - 11,792; TD's - 90; INT. - 45.


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> Congrats MG
> They've had the prototype since Depriest was there.


Tim, say what you (or I) will, DePriest was a hellacious contact maker - his surrogate's smaller, slower, "lighter," and generally miscast. The spirit seems willing, the execution...leads to a dead end.

Meanwhile, Botch Jones fired at UcheaT. And so it begins. I'm thinking as a sign of mutual respect and in a conference where recycled coaches has become the norm, that Arky, UcheaT, Ol' P*ss and aTm ought to just deal themselves in from within. Sumlin at Fayetteville, Houston Nutt at UcheaT, Bert Bulimia at College Station and Botch - upstanding, perpetual Champion of Life, "Botchulism bromide spouter" and program-turner-arounder (another DEAD END!), at Oxford to get the BlackSharkReBears through their upcoming near-NCAA death penalty.

Florida just might deserve a real coach, so we'll leave them out of this. Except to say they would be going way wide left if Justin Fuente is their choice...

MG


----------



## EdA

If Bulimia is the best the Aggies can do they might as well disband the program.


----------



## crackerd

Nah, like Our jg, I'm thinking Chad Morris is your man - barring the 12th Man mentality losing its mind to go for somebody of dubious character like Petrino...or Hugh E. (for Escort) Freeze.

MG


----------



## swliszka

Road Kill and Bill X Wisconsin Badgers ...go cheeseheads !!! Southern folks are mighty prideful.


----------



## crackerd

swliszka said:


> Road Kill and Bill X Wisconsin Badgers ...go cheeseheads !!! Southern folks are mighty prideful.


*Tide*ful, Stan - mighty *Tideful*. That's just how we're brought up. They took away our unfiltered Chesterfields and Scotch, or we'd be more Tideful yet (after the Bear, of course). Just for your edification, knowing how you like to get into the gridiron genealogy and such, how 'bout this little primer for the way it used to be - and has become even better these days...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Scott Frost was the rumored guy the gayturds want. 

I’ll take Justin Fuente @ LSU for the next HC in a heartbeat. 

Side note: The SEC this year is a fricking dumpster fire. Then again, that goes for all conferences this year. Parity in CFB can kick rocks.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’ll take Justin Fuente @ LSU for the next HC in a heartbeat.


 If you're endorsing Fuente like you did Munster Herman as Tejas coaching colossus at the start of this thread, and as you did with poor beleaguered Bobby Shoop as top DC on the planet, I can only hope you get your wish(es) for the 'Whos. 

More likely Shoopy will be back coaching Pop Warner ball, and Herman soon catches up to Botch Jones in the MAC (with Botch maybe replacing Tater Tot Bowden at Akron after TT's "promoted" to the Sun Belt Conference - wouldn't that be special?).

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Texas looks infinitely better this year. I can’t force you to realize how far gone they were. Look @ how Shoop’s defenses have played everywhere else. 

Justin Fuente will be a hot commodity sooner than later.


----------



## jgsanders

Mid week question for all. If your son is a top football prospect right here today, what program and coach would you want him to play for? Considering all factors of the development of your son with personal school loyalty aside. Who would you trust to take care of your son/young man for the next 4 years? Sincere question.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Mid week question for all. If your son is a top football prospect right here today, what program and coach would you want him to play for? Considering all factors of the development of your son with personal school loyalty aside. Who would you trust to take care of your son/young man for the next 4 years? Sincere question.


In our neck of the woods - David Shaw if he's smart enough, Chris Peterson, Mike Leach if he's aspiring to be a lawyer 
or any of the professions where interesting talk is needed. Some coaches to new here to have an opinion. Willie Taggart?


----------



## BonMallari

jgsanders said:


> Mid week question for all. If your son is a top football prospect right here today, what program and coach would you want him to play for? Considering all factors of the development of your son with personal school loyalty aside. Who would you trust to take care of your son/young man for the next 4 years? Sincere question.


From a pure football standpoint Stanford or Oklahoma, from a scholastic standpoint. an Ivy League school, or Vanderbilt or Rice... if he has legit NFL size and talent, probably Alabama or USC...but in the end it only matters where he wants to go, would also have him consider one of the Academy schools (Navy, Army, Air Force)


----------



## road kill

jgsanders said:


> Mid week question for all. If your son is a top football prospect right here today, what program and coach would you want him to play for? Considering all factors of the development of your son with personal school loyalty aside. Who would you trust to take care of your son/young man for the next 4 years? Sincere question.


If he gets a chance Madison, Wisconsin is a pretty cool place.
As far as athletics, they seem to have it in perspective.

Not sure they pay as well as the SEC, and he may have to go to class!

But the overall experience is pretty cool.
The education is outstanding, if that matters.
Coach Chryst is as good a man as there is in the game!


----------



## canuckkiller

A MEN, STAN.

And, Coaches develop players.

WD


----------



## Marvin S

road kill said:


> If he gets a chance Madison, Wisconsin is a pretty cool place.
> As far as athletics, they seem to have it in perspective.
> 
> Not sure they pay as well as the SEC, and he may have to go to class!
> 
> But the overall experience is pretty cool.
> The education is outstanding, if that matters.


     ......


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Uh oh, Kenny Hill, TCU, out for undisclosed reason. Hope it's just a minor injury not another reason.


----------



## crackerd

TC_*Who*_? Though this is kind of funny on _*who*_ Tennessee thought *they* were when they had an opportunity a few years back to hire "the best coach in Texas."

MG


----------



## jgsanders

BonMallari said:


> From a pure football standpoint Stanford or Oklahoma, from a scholastic standpoint. an Ivy League school, or Vanderbilt or Rice... if he has legit NFL size and talent, probably Alabama or USC...but in the end it only matters where he wants to go, would also have him consider one of the Academy schools (Navy, Army, Air Force)


I couldn't agree more. Marvin's 1st choice too

My picks as of now:

Shaw and Ken N at Standford and USNA for best academics and overall development 

Saban and Sweeney for football, accountability, stability, NFL potential and doing what's right

I also would want to go see Richt, Herman, and Kirby to get a feel for what they are about. Not a fan of south beach, but it's hard to criticize Richts personal character. 

Pretty sure it's a no---Hairball, Meyer, Leach, Brian Kelly, Petrino 

Also no for following potential coaches---C Kelly, Kiffin, Mullen, Gruden, Stoops (all of them) 

honorable mention/Jams--Penn State, Ok State.


----------



## EdA

jgsanders said:


> I couldn't agree more. Marvin's 1st choice too
> 
> My picks as of now:
> 
> Shaw and Ken N at Standford and USNA for best academics and overall development
> 
> Saban and Sweeney for football, accountability, stability, NFL potential and doing what's right
> 
> I also would want to go see Richt, Herman, and Kirby to get a feel for what they are about. Not a fan of south beach, but it's hard to criticize Richts personal character.
> 
> Pretty sure it's a no---Hairball, Meyer, Leach, Brian Kelly, Petrino
> 
> Also no for following potential coaches---C Kelly, Kiffin, Mullen, Gruden, Stoops (all of them)
> 
> honorable mention/Jams--Penn State, Ok State.


Notable omission Gary Patterson TCU.


----------



## bamajeff

EdA said:


> Notable omission Gary Patterson TCU.


Chris Peterson as well


----------



## jgsanders

EdA said:


> Notable omission Gary Patterson TCU.


I hear you Doc..no doubt Patterson is a great coach. He was 6-7 last year though. My biggest reason for omitting him is this...I'm not a fan of bringing in transfers to start or play over my own recruits, especially if it's my son. Recruit the right/top talent/young men and develop them. Just one person's opinion, but I don't like bringing in outsiders/cast offs to start over guys who have been in the program. Top programs don't have to do that in my opinion. 

Chad Morris is your guy. Heard him speak several times. High energy, great recruiter, intelligent football mind, wears cowboy boots with his blue jeans, deep TX HS coaching ties, great with alumni and media, proven winner. Aggie through and through.


----------



## BonMallari

Chip Kelly to the Gators..ewwww....hope he realizes Phil Knight has retired along with his checkbook...I give him less than 4 years before Florida is on probation....


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Jimbo to TAMU rumors are getting stronger. Know why we want Jimbo but why does he want to leave FSU?
What's the answer Cutty?


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Chip Kelly to the Gators..ewwww....hope he realizes Phil Knight has retired along with his checkbook...I give him less than 4 years before Florida is on probation....


Chipper: A one-man NFL franchise embalming operation. Gators calling it the hire of the century - well, second hire of the century after Saban. The beef for Saban's leaving the NFL was that he was hamstrung by his front office at Miami. No such fallback for Chip Kelly in getting bounced out of the league twice in three years. Having seen Chip's "body of work" decimating his own defenses with his offensive "innovation," after bringing in the players (most of them from *Zer-0-gon*) who best fit his system, UF's in a rude awakening.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Chipper: A one-man NFL franchise embalming operation. Gators calling it the hire of the century - well, second hire of the century after Saban. The beef for Saban's leaving the NFL was that he was hamstrung by his front office at Miami. No such fallback for Chip Kelly in getting bounced out of the league twice in three years. Having seen Chip's "body of work" decimating his own defenses with his offensive "innovation," after bringing in the players (most of them from *Zer-0-gon*) who best fit his system, UF's in a rude awakening.
> 
> MG


I'm not sure what you say is entirely true - while he got bounced by the Eagles you have to notice where the franchise is today .
Those types of turnarounds don't happen overnight! Ask the Niners with their management issues. 

I do know that beating the Ducks while Chip was there was not an easy task & accomplished by few!

As for the Gators, they have not been cutting many fat hogs in recent times. In a state with recruits galore!


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Jimbo to TAMU rumors are getting stronger. Know why we want Jimbo but why does he want to leave FSU?
> What's the answer Cutty?


There is no indication that he does. Remember LSU made a big run at him the last two years, a school he has close ties with and they did not land him. What he is doing is already vetting and looking for assistants for FSU. Funding has been put in place and the search is on. He along with Jimmy Sexton on creating short lists of candidates. We will have a new QB coach, DC, Line coach next year at a minimum. I suspect there will probably be 2 other changes as well, including the possibility of an OC. I say that to say that all indications are that he is highly focused on FSU and righting the ship, not looking for an exit.


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, is there any sign from the Church of Daddy Bowden that an overpowering performance by the 'Noles vs. Saturday's opponent will tilt aTm's Brinks truck toward Jimbo's bank account? Who y'all playing again, I forget?... (Nah, no swipe at FSU, I just like to see the old hometown team's name in lights - 'cause it almost never is [in lights] on the scoreboard, even playing in the lower rungs of CFB...) One of my security guys is a Gator by way of Tallahassee (and Bethune Cookman OL!) and said the appearance fee - hefty though it may be - ain't near enough for Our Hornets en route to another demolition.

MG


----------



## road kill

The BEST defense in the land!


----------



## roseberry

road kill said:


> View attachment 63306
> 
> 
> The BEST defense in the land!


Stan, the "best game" of the weekend is Michigan/Wisconsin! The entire country will watch the often, this season, "overlooked" Badgers. The Badgers will win.(this is a BIG GAME" so Harbaugh gags)

Congrats too on 10-0 for the first time in program history, plus 11-0 this Saturday.


----------



## road kill

roseberry said:


> Stan, the "best game" of the weekend is Michigan/Wisconsin! The entire country will watch the often, this season, "overlooked" Badgers. The Badgers will win.(this is a BIG GAME" so Harbaugh gags)
> 
> Congrats too on 10-0 for the first time in program history, plus 11-0 this Saturday.


If they don't give the ball away, they have a shot!


----------



## crackerd

road kill said:


> If they don't give the ball away, they have a shot!


Man, you Badgeroos are a rabid bunch! (I hazard to ask if Stan [swliszka] has even had his rabies shot this year:black:...)

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, is there any sign from the Church of Daddy Bowden that an overpowering performance by the 'Noles vs. Saturday's opponent will tilt aTm's Brinks truck toward Jimbo's bank account? Who y'all playing again, I forget?... (Nah, no swipe at FSU, I just like to see the old hometown team's name in lights - 'cause it almost never is [in lights] on the scoreboard, even playing in the lower rungs of CFB...) One of my security guys is a Gator by way of Tallahassee (and Bethune Cookman OL!) and said the appearance fee - hefty though it may be - ain't near enough for Our Hornets en route to another demolition.
> 
> MG


I wouldn't bet the over.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Stan, the "best game" of the weekend is Michigan/Wisconsin! The entire country will watch the often, this season, "overlooked" Badgers. The Badgers will win.(this is a BIG GAME" so Harbaugh gags)
> .


Mostly the non Big Ten world will watch in hopes that Harbaugh’s team gets waxed.


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> Mostly the non Big Ten world will watch in hopes that Harbaugh’s team gets waxed.


Haha, true.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> Mostly the non Big Ten world will watch in hopes that Harbaugh’s team gets waxed.


Or maybe Hairball will get a bikini wax (ewww!) for his next publicity stunt to divert attention from his coaching of shall we say a lackluster Meeshegun team with considerable talent to work with.

MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> Or maybe Hairball will get a bikini wax (ewww!) for his next publicity stunt to divert attention from his coaching of shall we say a lackluster Meeshegun team with considerable talent to work with.
> 
> MG


the waxer no doubt would want a five figure fee


----------



## Tim Mc

Go Badgers!


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> Go Badgers!


Yeah......go Badgers! But Michigan was robbed of a td in first half, left foot WAS down first.


----------



## BrettG

I thought so too.


----------



## BonMallari

My Longhorns are now bowl eligible, been waiting a few years to say that again.


----------



## swliszka

Congrats to the Cheeseheads and NDSU Bisons (Fargo) for their wins today.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Looking forward to the LSU game. Has a time been set yet?

OU qb can be a jerk but apologized. Did Kansas player captains apologize for their unsportsmanlike conduct?


----------



## Marvin S

Utah is a much better team than their record!

Headlines - "Notre Dame manages to slip by Navy", Weren't they in the top 4 a week ago?
"AL manhandles Mercer", #1 plays a girls school . You SEC folks should be proud of that level of SOS. 

Just a couple of comments on East Coast bias in the ratings.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Looking forward to the LSU game. Has a time been set yet?
> 
> OU qb can be a jerk but apologized. Did Kansas player captains apologize for their unsportsmanlike conduct?


the video I saw showed Mayfield trying to shake hands with a couple of little kids that were out on the field with the Captains, the kids didn't move, Im guessing they were told to stand still and do nothing, they were too young to know anything about pre game protocol...All Mayfield did was clapped and went back in line with his fellow Co Captains...the crotch grabbing came later after he scored


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon what I saw was Mayfield extending his had to the Kansas captains and they stood with their hands behind their back and left him dangling. HC of OU commented about this in the post game interview.


----------



## Migillicutty

Kansas captains definitely snubbed Baker at midfield, and refused to shake hands. I’ve never seen that before.


----------



## BonMallari

the UCLA coaching job just became available....guess having possibly the # 1 QB for the NFL draft and having a miserable season didn't bode well for Jim Mora Jr, may no longer be a Top 20 coaching position but the school has the resources to recruit....

Who is next to fall...


----------



## bamajeff

BonMallari said:


> the UCLA coaching job just became available....guess having possibly the # 1 QB for the NFL draft and having a miserable season didn't bode well for Jim Mora Jr, may no longer be a Top 20 coaching position but the school has the resources to recruit....
> 
> Who is next to fall...


Will they enter the Chip Kelly sweepstakes?


----------



## road kill

Bucky, 11~0


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Utah is a much better team than their record!
> 
> Headlines - "Notre Dame manages to slip by Navy", Weren't they in the top 4 a week ago?
> "AL manhandles Mercer", #1 plays a girls school . You SEC folks should be proud of that level of SOS.
> 
> Just a couple of comments on East Coast bias in the ratings.


Marvin, Marvin, Marvin, head shaking. Where to start?

I guess the committee May notice Utah, that 5 and 6 record could get them in with the schedule that they have played, especially if they have had a few injuries? 

Notre Dame? Yes I think they were number four after ass thrashing Southern Cal and maybe Stanford! That kind of win always leads pollsters in a wrong direction I suppose? 

Mercer? Ask Coach K at Duke if Little Old Mercer's athletic program was a joke when his three seeded Blue Devils got put out by their basketball team in 2014. That same mercer team played Auburn very closely, 24 to 10, earlier this season as well! Plus universities from the state of Alabama paid them boys about two and a half million dollars this year just to do it. Mercer is not complaining!

How can anyone defend Alabama's out of conference scheduling? They only played season openers against teams like Florida State, USC and Michigan the last 3 years?

It's none of our faults that West Coast Football is a sad joke Marvin. I might remind you that Alabama has played in and won more Rose Bowls than two thirds of the Pac 12 including Oregon, even though they haven't participated since 1950.

But yeah, Utah is hell!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Marvin, Marvin, Marvin, head shaking. Where to start?
> 
> I guess the committee May notice Utah, that 5 and 6 record could get them in with the schedule that they have played, especially if they have had a few injuries?
> 
> Notre Dame? Yes I think they were number four after ass thrashing Southern Cal and maybe Stanford! That kind of win always leads pollsters in a wrong direction I suppose?
> 
> Mercer? Ask Coach K at Duke if Little Old Mercer's athletic program was a joke when his three seeded Blue Devils got put out by their basketball team in 2014. That same mercer team played Auburn very closely, 24 to 10, earlier this season as well! Plus universities from the state of Alabama paid them boys about two and a half million dollars this year just to do it. Mercer is not complaining!
> 
> How can anyone defend Alabama's out of conference scheduling? They only played season openers against teams like Florida State, USC and Michigan the last 3 years?
> 
> It's none of our faults that West Coast Football is a sad joke Marvin. I might remind you that Alabama has played in and won more Rose Bowls than two thirds of the Pac 12 including Oregon, even though they haven't participated since 1950.
> 
> But yeah, Utah is hell!


We got a PAC 12 school that did exactly that but is still ranked double digits .

But that's alright, SD State is still playing off!

Maybe you can explain to me your Coach K analogy, I'm not real bright!


----------



## EdA

road kill said:


> View attachment 63370
> 
> 
> Bucky, 11~0


Probably not getting the respect deserved but just keep on winning and it will come.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Maybe you can explain to me your Coach K analogy, I'm not real bright!


If my recollection serves me, in about 2013 or so, duke was a 2 seed playing mercer a 14 seed, and losing. The analogy is that if a program can beat coach K, beating coach Saban is a very real possibility too!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> If my recollection serves me, in about 2013 or so, duke was a 2 seed playing mercer a 14 seed, and losing. The analogy is that if a program can beat coach K, beating coach Saban is a very real possibility too!


I would have expected you to understand that big time college BB & big time college FB are not even on the same planet, 
that is why I inquired. The BB stuff I know a little about, probably not at your level of knowledge on SEC FB, but I do know 
a little. It generally takes a very high level of skill & the right build to play big time BB at the highest level, I'm not sure 
that is so in the FB world. 

Like 2 coaches with the same players but getting much different results.


----------



## crackerd

rose, in other words, Marv's got a h*rd-on because the Geoducks of Evergreen State can't work their way onto the Wusskies' or Palouse Pirate's schedule...

MG


----------



## BonMallari

bamajeff said:


> Will they enter the Chip Kelly sweepstakes?


Not a chance..they are still a State funded school and have traditionally chosen the safe or politically correct coach...Football has never been #1 since the Terry Donahue days, they are happy to be competitive and occasionally beat crosstown rival USC...They do however have probably the best balanced sports program in all sports, both on the mens and women's sports...

in many ways UCLA is the Texas of the west..liberal politically, classic underachiever for the amount of resources available, seem to care more about style than substance, same delusional fan base


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> I would have expected you to understand that big time college BB & big time college FB are not even on the same planet,
> that is why I inquired.


A bad comparison? Maybe?

Let's try this. Did you happen to see the lsu/Troy state game?

"If you don't think games against teams like these are important, just lose one!" - Paul W. Bryant


----------



## Tim Mc

Obviously Mercer isn't ducking any quality ooc opponents. Auburn and Alabama in the same year?!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> A bad comparison? Maybe?
> 
> Let's try this. Did you happen to see the lsu/Troy state game?
> 
> "If you don't think games against teams like these are important, just lose one!" - Paul W. Bryant


There we can agree!



Tim Mc said:


> Obviously Mercer isn't ducking any quality ooc opponents. Auburn and Alabama in the same year?!


Really good article in SI recently about why FCS schools do this!
Ride busses for 10 hours to get to the game.
Leave their world class marching band at home to save money. 
$100K goes a long way in programs like this, whereas it's lunch money 
to the storied programs.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Really good article in SI recently about why FCS schools do this!
> Ride busses for 10 hours to get to the game.
> *Leave their world class marching band at home to save money.
> $100K goes a long way in programs like this, whereas it's lunch money
> to the storied programs*.


Now, Marvin, I know you're a child of the Great Depression, if not Stalin's five-year plan, but that monetary figure you've cited above is chicken scratch for what FCS schools actually get as an appearance fee vs. the SEC. 'Bama paid Mercer $650K for Saturday's brisk (2 hours, 54 minutes) *scrimmage.* 

Hey, on the plus side of the ledger, they would probably pay the Jacks twice that much! - so y'all come on down, even if it means having to leave the world-class SD State Marching Jackalopes home on the plains! I think Saban gave Kent State a favorite-son take of $1.2M - I could see the Jacks in that ballpark. Especially if they would agree to change those famed sky blue and yellow school colors to the orange and blue Cow College motif for the occasion.

And the truth of the matter is, Saban (and 99.9 percent of FBS fans) are against these games, especially if it's the NDSU Bison on the opposing sideline, but the SEC goes against St. Nick and refuses to let schools schedule nine conference games.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Now, Marvin, I know you're a child of the Great Depression, if not Stalin's five-year plan, but that monetary figure you've cited above is chicken scratch for what FCS schools actually get as an appearance fee vs. the SEC. 'Bama paid Mercer $650K for Saturday's brisk (2 hours, 54 minutes) *scrimmage.*
> 
> Hey, on the plus side of the ledger, they would probably pay the Jacks twice that much! - so y'all come on down, even if it means having to leave the world-class SD State Marching Jackalopes home on the plains! I think Saban gave Kent State a favorite-son take of $1.2M - I could see the Jacks in that ballpark. Especially if they would agree to change those famed sky blue and yellow school colors to the orange and blue Cow College motif for the occasion.
> 
> And the truth of the matter is, Saban (and 99.9 percent of FBS fans) are against these games, especially if it's the NDSU Bison on the opposing sideline, but the SEC goes against St. Nick and refuses to let schools schedule nine conference games.
> 
> MG


I was talking of what they have left over after the expenses are paid. It cost just as much for the basics to 
house, feed, transport & equip a player from a small program as it does for the elite.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> I was talking of what they have left over after the expenses are paid. It cost just as much for the basics to house, feed, transport & equip a player from a small program as it does for the elite.


Marvin, you didn't by any chance take Athletics Department Loss-Leader Analytics as a correspondence course from good ol' All Bran University? Otherwise, if you think the take-home is still too skimpy, we'll see what we can do about restoring those paper tearaway jerseys, leather helmets and Salvation Army musical instruments to the Jacks (and Geoducks!) sporting repertoire. But only if you agree to put up some surety bonding like, say, the Corn Palace dropkicking mural and Pete Retzlaff's ring from Super Bowl - uh-oh, hold on a sec... 

MG


----------



## crackerd

Also, Marv, there's other considerations beyond fiscal matters when these games are scheduled and played between the big, bad programs and the not-so-big, but plenty-bad programs. As this is the 77th page of the 2017 CFB thread, maybe I can elucidate accordingly for you. Say an FCS program needs a reason to unload their coach - beyond "boasting" a 3-32 record over three years. That's what happened over the weekend with Florida State's opponent, the Fightless, Flightless Hornets of Delaware State University. Probably the school president advised the athletics director who in turn advised the head football coach, "Keep it to a 70-point game if you know what's best for you." Alas, a *71*-point game - 77-6 final score - and what's best for the school bright and early the next morning was announcing that the coach and AD had been sent packing. So you can see what kind of leverage this FBS opportunity might provide an FCS institution when the need arises to make personnel changes.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

bamajeff said:


> Will they enter the Chip Kelly sweepstakes?


Looks like I am wrong...apparently Under Armour money is coming into the equation and Chip is going to talk to UCLA...maybe they are tired of being USC's bitch


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> Really good article in SI recently about why FCS schools do this!
> Ride busses for 10 hours to get to the game.
> Leave their world class marching band at home to save money.
> $100K goes a long way in programs like this, whereas it's lunch money
> to the storied programs.


More SI quotations from my man Marvin. Not yesterday's news, last weeks news at best. C'mon Marv. That magazine probably had the PAC 12 and powerful Notre Dame as a CFP locks too. We all know you take SI for the special February edition!! Haha! Nothing wrong with body paint bikinis!!!


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> More SI quotations from my man Marvin. Not yesterday's news, last weeks news at best. C'mon Marv. That magazine probably had the PAC 12 and powerful Notre Dame as a CFP locks too. We all know you take SI for the special February edition!! Haha! Nothing wrong with body paint bikinis!!!


Looking at scantily clad women has never turned me on. Most would be better off leaving something to the imagination. 
Rather like listening to the radio or reading a book over watching TV.+ I get extra editions for not taking something I don't 
read. In turn I pass my addition on to some folks who are my senior & unable to afford the subscription, I certainly wouldn't 
want to be responsible for raising their heartbeat. 

I hate ND, but still feel you folks suffer a overratings bonanza that is richly undeserved. But I'll ask you this, if the Coug's 
tend to their business for the next 2 weeks do they deserve the same consideration All-Bran will get if the whip the Tide?
If not explain to me why as you folks are the FB experts, which I am not.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> I hate ND, but still feel you folks suffer a overratings bonanza that is richly undeserved. But I'll ask you this, if the Coug's
> tend to their business for the next 2 weeks do they deserve the same consideration All-Bran will get if the whip the Tide?
> If not explain to me why as you folks are the FB experts, which I am not.


Likewise I am no expert. However, one could pull a committee of early elementary children together and come to the same conclusions and projections as the cfpc by looking at a historical performance of two loss teams like Washington state and Auburn.

Here is how the second grade committee meeting might proceed.

TEACHER
Ok kids......one team lost to Arizona 58 to 37. Some folks think the best team in the state of Arizona is fielded by the on-line university of Phoenix! This team also lost to at the fifth best team in California, the Golden Bears from Berkeley 37 to 3.

TEACHER
Now the other team with two lost games......Bobby, you raised your hand. Do you have a question?

BOBBY
Yes maam. My question is, do we really need to hear about the other team to make a fair assessment?

I will add that in my opinion, Mike leach only wants an expanded playoff because he knows he isn't good enough to be in this one.(unless he has players in a closet we ain't seen yet)&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The Embattled Coaches Trophy is @ stake Saturday night in The BR. There really needs to be a trophy for this one. You know, lil 10 style!!


----------



## Migillicutty

Found it interesting that the Iron bowl will only see a top ten match up for the 6th time in its history. For perspective FSU/UF was a top ten match up for 12 straight years.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Embattled Coaches Trophy is @ stake Saturday night in The BR. There really needs to be a trophy for this one. You know, lil 10 style!!



Is it POSSIBLE that both coaches get canned after the game, according to reports one of them is dead man walking..

I want to see how many OC and DC get offered HC positions or do they recycle the same names but with different addresses?


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Found it interesting that the Iron bowl will only see a top ten match up for the 6th time in its history. For perspective FSU/UF was a top ten match up for 12 straight years.


Finally a statistic that has some meaning!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I don't trust the TAMU Board of Regdnts to make a good decision on a replacement for Sumlin. Leaking the impending firing just days before the LSU game is not a good start.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> I don't trust the TAMU Board of Regdnts to make a good decision on a replacement for Sumlin. Leaking the impending firing just days before the LSU game is not a good start.



Not so sure its the Board of Regents that "leaked" the info..could be someone in Sumlin's camp who wants to make sure he has a case for "just cause for termination" which means maximum buyout $$$$....after the Saban debacle/rumour to UT I dont trust Jimmy Sexton and his sleazy gang about putting out lots of disinformation to drive up his clients negotiating position..


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Finally a statistic that has some meaning!


Marvin, that was not a statistic. That was Cutty's nice way of saying, "hey Auburn sucks historically worse than I thought."


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Marvin, that was not a statistic. That was Cutty's nice way of saying, "hey Auburn sucks historically worse than I thought."


Or the reverse - You folks that go around puffing up your AL suspenders have nothing 
but inferior opponents to thank for your boasts :razz:.


----------



## crackerd

Marv, be generous, our opponents ain't always inferior, just when they're named All Bran or the school otherwise known as the Cow College. Plus, we don't wear 'spenders, we wear overhauls to help hold all our national championships.

Jacob, what's this Embattled Coach_*es*_ (plural) Bowl bidness? - Orgy ain't embattled (unless y'all are secretly making another run at Kiffin, so as to show up with some legit offense after all these years), and Sumlin's fired without knowing it. So maybe it's the Unembattled Coaches Bowl?

MG


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Or the reverse - You folks that go around puffing up your AL suspenders have nothing
> but inferior opponents to thank for your boasts :razz:.


So far they have all been inferior. And who's boasting, I picked this year's team to go 6 and 5. I know everyone's tired of them Marvin.......it's OK to have these feelings.

Btw, let's not bring up the tides most recent encounters with Pac12 inferiority.......it wasn't pretty!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> who's boasting?


It is unbecoming on one such as yourself. 

But, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Found it interesting that the Iron bowl will only see a top ten match up for the 6th time in its history. For perspective FSU/UF was a top ten match up for 12 straight years.


The operative word being “was”.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Cutty, I don’t think FSU problem this year rests solely on losing qb in first game. TAMU did same but had a better, although not a good one, record with a true freshman qb. And our backup senior qb was hurt too. 
The other issues still worry me. But it may be a moot concern as Jimbo probably won’t leave.
I still think Clemson DC would be a good hire. But BOR is looking for a big name hire. Probably someone like Fran. Hahalol.


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> The operative word being “was”.


Pretty sure FSU and UF have had a lot more success this century than TAMU. Also much more than Auburn. We all know Bama has been great lately.


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Cutty, I don’t think FSU problem this year rests solely on losing qb in first game. TAMU did same but had a better, although not a good one, record with a true freshman qb. And our backup senior qb was hurt too.
> The other issues still worry me. But it may be a moot concern as Jimbo probably won’t leave.
> I still think Clemson DC would be a good hire. But BOR is looking for a big name hire. Probably someone like Fran. Hahalol.


I don’t disagree Wayne. Losing the Qb just exposed the underlying issues. We have missed on Qb recruiting. The o-line has been an issue since 2013. The defensive coaching is woefully poor. We aren’t developing our WR talent adequately. I believe as I have said before that Jimbo can get it fixed but it will take major changes. Everything I am hearing is that those changes are coming. Probably as many as 6 coaching changes. 

Also it is harder to maintain an an elite program than build one. I have no doubt if Jimbo goes somewhere else he will have success. We will see how it plays out. I’d like for him to stay but if tamu offers him 40mm over 5 years guaranteed I wouldn’t blame him for going.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> We all know Bama has been great lately.


That can't be emphasized enough . At least enough to allow them to stroke their suspenders!


----------



## roseberry

Bama sucks, boogs are great! Boogs by 40, tide to peach bowl......losing to Louisville!

Just glad they won't make playoff so others can't beat them up too! Bama sucks.......for at least 125 years or so.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Pretty sure FSU and UF have had a lot more success this century than TAMU. Also much more than Auburn. We all know Bama has been great lately.


Touchy? Did I mention TAMU? Nope. Just pointing out the obvious regarding those great teams from Florida that are in the past tense.


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> Touchy? Did I mention TAMU? Nope. Just pointing out the obvious regarding those great teams from Florida that are in the past tense.


Not at all. Just find it funny you call a team that is 4 years removed from a national title and three years removed from a 29 game winning streak “past tense” when you cheer for a team that hasn’t accomplished anything of significance since football players were wearing leather helmets. FSU has had a terrible year, no doubt about it. Don’t think it’s quite time to classify them as past tense.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Not at all. Just find it funny you call a team that is 4 years removed from a national title and three years removed from a 29 game winning streak “past tense” when you cheer for a team that hasn’t accomplished anything of significance since football players were wearing leather helmets. FSU has had a terrible year, no doubt about it. Don’t think it’s quite time to classify them as past tense.


Presumtious of you, while shaking your FSU pom poms, to criticize me for something I have not done. Indeed I have been a critic of the football program at TAMU since they dismissed R. C. Slocum.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marv, be generous, our opponents ain't always inferior,
> 
> MG





roseberry said:


> Just glad they won't make playoff so others can't beat them up too! Bama sucks.......for at least 125 years or so.


Maybe you SEC Homers can explain this to me .

Last night I watched one of the SEC 3 loss powerhouses lose to their traditional rival that became bowl eligible coached by an interim coach. 
The score was not indicative of the beatdown they received. 

Ranked by the BcS committee as an early teen in the scheme of things. 

While I realize playing this team is a step up from the normal Sisters of the Poor scheduling prevalent between what are consider Big Games in your universe,
please explain how this contributes to SOS vs a league that has better balance? 

Note the commissioner of the AAC is bitching also .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Note the commissioner of the AAC is bitching also .


Thought they went out of business with delivery of the last P-40G Warhawks. Or is Hap Arnold bitching from the grave?

A rival game (often) plays out with no oddsmaking logic to the result.

And sometimes a powerful college team beats an opponent more than once a season. 'Bama under Saban has an historical proclivity for such beatings. They don't win every game, of course, but they process opponents into an additional loss or two that wouldn't be on their record but for 'Bama's willing it into 'em.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Thought they went out of business with delivery of the last P-40G Warhawks. Or is Hap Arnold bitching from the grave?
> 
> A rival game (often) plays out with no oddsmaking logic to the result.
> 
> And sometimes a powerful college team beats an opponent more than once a season. 'Bama under Saban has an historical proclivity for such beatings. They don't win every game, of course, but they process opponents into an additional loss or two that wouldn't be on their record but for 'Bama's willing it into 'em.
> 
> MG


A rival game does not explain the beating a powerhouse of the SEC received last night.

You need to explain your ramblings in a little less detail so us common folks can understand your point .


----------



## roseberry

1. Whoever stated that Mississippi state was a Powerhouse?

2. Mississippi State lost one of the top 20 quarterbacks in America to injury early in the game.

3. And how is any of this different than Washington getting shizzle stumped by Arizona State, Washington State getting embarrassed by Cal or USC getting totally run down at the hands of Notre Dame?


----------



## BrettG

Miami falls to the powerhouse Pitt.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Mississippi state......a powerhouse of the SEC. Same as Kentucky in the East.


----------



## road kill

BrettG said:


> Miami falls to the powerhouse Pitt.


And then, there was one;








11~0

(MN is NOT a gimmee, the Paul Bunyon *AXE* is at stake!)


----------



## roseberry

BrettG said:


> Miami falls to the powerhouse Pitt.


Pitt beat last year's national champions! May have done it again?


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> 1. Whoever stated that Mississippi state was a Powerhouse?
> 
> 2. Mississippi State lost one of the top 20 quarterbacks in America to injury early in the game.
> 
> 3. And how is any of this different than Washington getting shizzle stumped by Arizona State, Washington State getting embarrassed by Cal or USC getting totally run down at the hands of Notre Dame?


1. #15 in the nation, Mullen has fattened up his record against that superior SEC competition :razz:.

2. The backup looked that bad?

3. All but Cal bowl eligible fairly early, but I'm not saying it is. 1 or 2 losses are just that. 
Isn't it a 2 loss team AL is playing tomorrow? 

On our end we're hoping the Coug's make the Huskies a 3 losser & beat the Trojans which 
they have already done once this year. The revenge of Mike Leach .


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin my man, about 1-2 weeks from now when you are done reading your "latest" issue of SI, maybe you'll realize how good of a Qb Nick Fitzgerald is. And after your Saintlike gesture of distributing those "fresh" copies of SI to the prisons, homeless and generally down trodden folk, perhaps you'll realize "bowl eligible" ain't what it used to be. 

For 99% of CFB teams and folks in general, the rise to the top is full of setbacks. It was for Clemson and there are no promises their won't be more. But make no mistake, UGA, Miami, Texas, Etc is on the rise. 

The QB drives the ship. The only team I remember fully overcoming a QB loss during the season is Tim's Buckeyes. Won it all with a 3rd string QB. I don't expect that to happen again any time soon. 

And you you can keep Leach, Carol, and C Kelly out there in the Crazy 12 my friend.


----------



## BonMallari

so Tenn and Arkansas are now looking for coaches and Florida says they are moving on beyond Chip Kelly....does TAMU join the coaching search after the game tonight...


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Hmm, TT beat TU.


----------



## roseberry

What a day today is!

Can Harbaugh win a big one? 
Wisconsin stays perfect as the pressure of "uncharted territory" ramps up.
Gators and fsu game is huge for the kids involved.
Clemson and USC, can game cocks put up a game after 56-0 last year?
Georgia and tech always interesting, will dawgs have another let down?
The apple cup.....it would be great if anyone cared, or if we had a 64 team playoff marv.
Stanford and Notre Dame should be competitive.

Whew.......and we have already seen some killer ball.

But, my conference Championship "game to watch" next weekend is Memphis and that Florida team that won last night!


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> so Tenn and Arkansas are now looking for coaches and Florida says they are moving on beyond Chip Kelly....does TAMU join the coaching search after the game tonight...


The coaching search is ongoing in BCS. They still have not found a worthy replacement for R. C. Slocum.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> What a day today is!
> 
> Can Harbaugh win a big one?
> Wisconsin stays perfect as the pressure of "uncharted territory" ramps up.
> Gators and fsu game is huge for the kids involved.
> Clemson and USC, can game cocks put up a game after 56-0 last year?
> Georgia and tech always interesting, will dawgs have another let down?
> The apple cup.....it would be great if anyone cared, or if we had a 64 team playoff marv.
> Stanford and Notre Dame should be competitive.
> 
> Whew.......and we have already seen some killer ball.
> 
> But, my conference Championship "game to watch" next weekend is Memphis and that Florida team that won last night!


Caring is relative John. Out here we don't care what happens elsewhere so it's tit for tat . 

College Basketball is now upon us, the talent in college is amazing. What happens in college FB is 
no longer a concern.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Marvin my man, about 1-2 weeks from now when you are done reading your "latest" issue of SI, maybe you'll realize how good of a Qb Nick Fitzgerald is. And after your Saintlike gesture of distributing those "fresh" copies of SI to the prisons, homeless and generally down trodden folk, perhaps you'll realize "bowl eligible" ain't what it used to be.
> 
> For 99% of CFB teams and folks in general, the rise to the top is full of setbacks. It was for Clemson and there are no promises their won't be more. But make no mistake, UGA, Miami, Texas, Etc is on the rise.
> 
> The QB drives the ship. The only team I remember fully overcoming a QB loss during the season is Tim's Buckeyes. Won it all with a 3rd string QB. I don't expect that to happen again any time soon.
> 
> And you you can keep Leach, Carol, and C Kelly out there in the Crazy 12 my friend.


jg, I didn't ever say he was not impressive, even to my untrained eyes, but the last time I looked 
most teams have 22 players + a supporting cast complementing that 1st group. 

As for our local coaches, we'll be happy to keep them. Our OSU will continue in it's great pumpkin ways & 
our conference will still have a lot of young men playing on Sunday just like everyone else .


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> The coaching search is ongoing in BCS. They still have not found a worthy replacement for R. C. Slocum.


aTmen to that! If only y'all had left Fraudchione enough rope to hang himself in Tuscaloosa. ... Still think it's Chad Morris @College Station.

In the CFB world of disbelief, Holgerson in consideration at UF and Willie Taggart of *Zer-0-gon*, too, apparently, but not Charlie Strong nor Gary Patterson. Meanwhile, rumor is Bert Bulimia, axed last night at Arky, may be joining Our Marv opening up a scrumpy & CFB-samic vinegar distillery for misunderstood football minds at the base of Mount Olympus...

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> aTmen to that! If only y'all had left Fraudchione enough rope to hang himself in Tuscaloosa. ... Still think it's Chad Morris @College Station.
> 
> In the CFB world of disbelief, Holgerson in consideration at UF and Willie Taggart of *Zer-0-gon*, too, apparently, but not Charlie Strong nor Gary Patterson. Meanwhile, rumor is Bert Bulimia, axed last night at Arky, may be joining Our Marv opening up a scrumpy & CFB-samic vinegar distillery for misunderstood football minds at the base of Mount Olympus...
> 
> MG


I don't know about your world, but ours has more of than they need, most are for sale as the original investors 
are trying to get their money back. Names you might recognize: Dan Marino, Drew Bledsoe, Damon Huard, etc., 
I think some of them played a little college FB at a high level .


----------



## road kill

*Bucky;*









*12~0*


----------



## crackerd

road kill said:


> *12-0*


Not 'Bama - DayBowl's bowled 'em right a BCS New Year's Day bowl vs. ... Central Florida.

MG


----------



## road kill

crackerd said:


> Not 'Bama - DayBowl's bowled 'em right a BCS New Year's Day bowl vs. ... Central Florida.
> 
> MG


Yep, they will likely drop in the polls due to quality losses in the SEC!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Is Saban on the hot seat?


----------



## crackerd

All Bran's earned it but Saban didn't do his team any favors when he punted early in the game on 4th and a yard in the first quarter to set the tone for what was to come. 'Bama was only 12 for 12 on 4th down conversions at the time. All Bran proceeded to go 96 yards on about 34 plays and 'Bama's defense still has got 'em off the field. And when they did, OC DayBowl made sure they were right back on it four plays later. Sark, are you available for offensive support and "analysis" for this year's bowl game?

MG


----------



## BrettG

Bama falls, what a terrible game for Saban's team.


----------



## roseberry

road kill said:


> *Bucky;*
> 
> View attachment 63698
> 
> 
> *12~0*


Welcome to the top 4 bucky!!!!!! Congrats, like I been saying, all you gotta do is win!


----------



## EdA

Poor old pachyderms, they lose to the lightly regarded original agricultural and mechanical college of Alabama. Hoping Saban’s acid reflux is overactive and it probably is. Can Auburn without a healthy running back beat Georgia again? Kevin Sumlin is soon to be underemployed.


----------



## road kill

roseberry said:


> Welcome to the top 4 bucky!!!!!! Congrats, like I been saying, all you gotta do is win!


Or lose to a quality opponent!


----------



## huntintiger

All bran ?Really crackered? You obviously are a typical bammer cracker.Show some respect for Auburn who just beat the second number 1 team in 3 weeks


----------



## mjh345

road kill said:


> Or lose to a quality opponent!


You are now in the position where you'll finally Play quality opponents


----------



## roseberry

huntintiger said:


> All bran ?Really crackered? You obviously are a typical bammer cracker.Show some respect for Auburn who just beat the second number 1 team in 3 weeks


Huntintiger, welcome to the rtf college football thread. As you are obviously new here, please be aware of our most sacred rule number 1. "respect for others and their favorite teams is not allowed!"

Question for you huntingtiger ........why do you booger eaters from West Georgia always hold up your picking and eating finger when you finally do something well?

That's how we do it here!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

huntintiger said:


> All bran ?Really crackered? You obviously are a typical bammer cracker.Show some respect for Auburn who just beat the second number 1 team in 3 weeks


Who the frick is this guy??!!


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Who the frick is this guy??!!


He is obviously not familiar with crackerds posting style in particular and this thread in general


----------



## huntintiger

Well rosebammer I know you packyterds can't help it, but the college football championship is not your God given right to achieve every year. That is why the game is played. Get over it. Cry in your beer ,weep in your whisky, whatever you have to do as a classless ,tree poisoning bammer,move on and get over it. How is that?


----------



## roseberry

huntintiger said:


> Well rosebammer I know you packyterds can't help it, but the college football championship is not your God given right to achieve every year. That is why the game is played. Get over it. Cry in your beer ,weep in your whisky, whatever you have to do as a classless ,tree poisoning bammer,move on and get over it. How is that?


Much, much better! Thank you, and congratulations on a fine win.


----------



## mjh345

huntintiger said:


> Well rosebammer I know you packyterds can't help it, but the college football championship is not your God given right to achieve every year. That is why the game is played. Get over it. Cry in your beer ,weep in your whisky, whatever you have to do as a classless ,tree poisoning bammer,move on and get over it. How is that?


Good on effort
poor on creativity, originality & execution


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Who the frick is this guy??!!


Jacob, these posts indicate Charles from Reeltown now has a retriever!


----------



## huntintiger

No actually these post indicate the bammer arrogance is in it's purest form. National championships in college football belong to them, every year. It is their right!


----------



## EdA

Randomly thinking, wouldn’t it be rich if Tennessee hired Lane Kiffin and Arkansas hired Bobby Petrino?


----------



## John Robinson

huntintiger said:


> No actually these post indicate the bammer arrogance is in it's purest form. National championships in college football belong to them, every year. It is their right!


Big USC fan here, 68 years old so have seen a lot of college football over the years. I've learned that it is unwise to underestimate Alabama. That's why it's huge news when Bama loses even one game a year. There are fans for teams from all across the country here, I don't see the few Bama fans as being particularly arrogant.


----------



## John Robinson

As a huge Trojan fan, the UCLA Chip Kelly hire scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> As a huge Trojan fan, the UCLA Chip Kelly hire scares the hell out of me.


The PAC 12 is on notice . Sorry to see the Coug's lose.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Big USC fan here, 68 years old so have seen a lot of college football over the years. I've learned that it is unwise to underestimate Alabama. That's why it's huge news when Bama loses even one game a year. There are fans for teams from all across the country here, I don't see the few Bama fans as being particularly arrogant.


John, you're just a babe in the woods. There are homer's here who remember the leather helmet days or the no helmet years.


----------



## BonMallari

when was the first time the #1 and # 2 teams lost on the same weekend?....I bet Alabama drops no lower than # 5 on Tues....


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Who the frick is this guy??!!


Just a cow-patty slingin'...Cow-patty from All Bran who suffers from "irregularity."

I'm throwing the long retired right now at training...to stay at a remove from the razzing of my group as best I can (even though the radio gives them semi-carte blanche. But the funny thing is, this group's got a couple Gators, an aTmer, an Ugan, a VaTecher, an occasional Mountaineer element, even a de facto 'Who rep - but the unifying ingredient for making many Sundays fun with dogs and football is, we all loathe All Bran. But they - All Bran - were by far the better team yesterday.

MG


----------



## road kill

crackerd said:


> Just a cow-patty slingin'...Cow-patty from All Bran who suffers from "irregularity."
> 
> I'm throwing the long retired right now at training...to stay at a remove from the razzing of my group as best I can (even though the radio gives them semi-carte blanche. But the funny thing is, this group's got a couple Gators, an aTmer, an Ugan, a VaTecher, an occasional Mountaineer element, even a de facto 'Who rep - but the unifying ingredient for making many Sundays fun with dogs and football is, we all loathe All Bran. But they - All Bran - were by far the better team yesterday.
> 
> MG


Alabama is a great team, and has an awesome defense!
Second only to Bucky!

What a great Championship game that would make!
2 best defenses on the season!
But I think 'Bama would prevail due to speed at skill positions!

I think Bucky stays at 5 or maybe even drops a spot.
I think they will beat "the" Ohio State, but that still may not get them in.
Beating Iowa, Michigan, Northwestern, BYU and 'the" Ohio State is kind of childs play, evidently.

Never the less, this team will be a "REMEMBERED" team for ever in Bucky lore!

But I am extremely proud of them and how Wisconsin does it!
No passes, no let up on entrance standards, everyone goes to class, a coach who sees Wisconsin as his dream "DESTINATION" job!
A faithful following that understands these are young men and this is college sports!

All the best to all the remaining teams!


----------



## John Robinson

road kill said:


> Alabama is a great team, and has an awesome defense!
> Second only to Bucky!
> 
> What a great Championship game that would make!
> 2 best defenses on the season!
> But I think 'Bama would prevail due to speed at skill positions!
> 
> I think Bucky stays at 5 or maybe even drops a spot.
> I think they will beat "the" Ohio State, but that still may not get them in.
> Beating Iowa, Michigan, Northwestern, BYU and 'the" Ohio State is kind of childs play, evidently.
> 
> Never the less, this team will be a "REMEMBERED" team for ever in Bucky lore!
> 
> But I am extremely proud of them and how Wisconsin does it!
> No passes, no let up on entrance standards, everyone goes to class, a coach who sees Wisconsin as his dream "DESTINATION" job!
> A faithful following that understands these are young men and this is college sports!
> 
> All the best to all the remaining teams!


Wish we had a "like" button!


----------



## mizzippi jb

As well wishes and congrats go, extremely proud of my Dawgs. I got so tired of seeing that inept and void look on Richt's face in the last few years when an underachieving team would end up with a win against some of the best talent in the NCAA. May the U enjoy that look and feeling that Pitt caused ole Mark for years to come. Super guy, seemingly great Christian, but a fire breathing head ball coach he was not. I still think we are a year or 2 away from being a sure enough elite team, but I do believe we have turned the corner. I'm a fan, but I'm also a realist. I know that 1980 was a long time ago and a lot of us still cling to that year, and watching the likes of Hines Ward, Terrel Davis, Matt Stafford, and countless others stroll through the arches and play for 4 years with nothing to show except a first round NFL draft slot..... made me scratch my head and wonder "how are we 7 and 5? Kirby has the fire, the knowledge, and the recruiting ability (I do believe) to take us to the next level. Time will tell, but I'm extremely impressed with the short time he's been back home. Gonna be a hell of a ride for all teams involved next weekend and for the bowls to come! Can't wait to be picking ducks in Knobel Ar and getting ready to watch what's to come. Good luck to errbody!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

For The 6th Year in a row LSU has scheduled 2 Bye Weeks. 

Matt Canada might be gone @ LSU before the bowl game. I don’t fault him. Having to listen to the village idiot that can’t talk. Having to play a “QB” that he never wanted to start. He will be a HC soon. Very soon.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> *Matt Canada might be gone @ LSU before the bowl game. I don’t fault him. Having to listen to the village idiot that can’t talk. Having to play a “QB” that he never wanted to start.*


If that's true, and he's let go because he wants to run a "Canadian" offensive scheme, y'all ought to contact Jesse "Pretty Provincial Boy" Palmer about a discrimination suit - the only problem is Ed O. sounds like most Canadian hockey players talking without their dentures in, so it might tough taking sides.

Meanwhile, a funereal morning for many gumps...










MG


----------



## BonMallari

Greg Schiano to Tenn. ...really , when are they going to quit recycling the same guys that make the circuit and don't produce....There has got to be better,fresher coordinators out there


----------



## bamajeff

BonMallari said:


> Greg Schiano to Tenn. ...really , when are they going to quit recycling the same guys that make the circuit and don't produce....There has got to be better,fresher coordinators out there


Not so fast. TN legislators are expressing strong opposition to hiring Schiano. Going to be interesting. Stay tuned.


----------



## roseberry

Mullen to Florida! Hmmmmmm


----------



## crackerd

bamajeff said:


> Not so fast. TN legislators are expressing strong opposition to hiring Schiano. Going to be interesting. Stay tuned.


And unfortunately for Schiano, his old sidekick Tony Soprano ain't around anymore to give him a character reference. ...But how 'bout this for a spicy softball: it'll be like having Rev. Richt back in the SEC for utter lack of situational awareness - only a worse X's & O's coach, just like UcheaT (again) so richly deserves.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Sumlin has been fired. Targeting Jimbo.


----------



## Migillicutty

Aggie media reporting Jimbo is a done deal. LSU did the same thing last year. I’m not nearly as confident this year as I was last year that Jimbo was staying put. I think it has to do with change of scenery and fresh start if he goes. Otherwise it makes no sense to take such a drastic step down in programs.


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> I think it has to do with change of scenery and fresh start if he goes


I've thought this for a while. With all that's transpired in his personal life, I think this is exactly why he makes a move. A&M has all the money in the world and a strong commitment to facilities and support. Not historically on the level of FSU, but it could be a real power with the right coach, IMO. 

Any ideas who FSU would target if he goes? Taggart, Frost, Venables, Pruitt?


----------



## Migillicutty

bamajeff said:


> I've thought this for a while. With all that's transpired in his personal life, I think this is exactly why he makes a move. A&M has all the money in the world and a strong commitment to facilities and support. Not historically on the level of FSU, but it could be a real power with the right coach, IMO.
> 
> Any ideas who FSU would target if he goes? Taggart, Frost, Venables, Pruitt?


I think Taggart, Frost, Bloomgren would be on the short list.


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> I think Taggart, Frost, Bloomgren would be on the short list.


Good luck. Hope it works out for the best. A good FSU is good for college football.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> I think Taggart, Frost, Bloomgren would be on the short list.


'Cutty, harking back to the idiosyncrasies of Darrell Mudra, how 'bout FAU's beach boy, Joey Freshwater? Kiffy could be on the prowl again! Don't see Taggart or Frost, don't see Pruitt, don't see - heaven help him - Holgerson. Rich Rod? - that's another laugh. Here's a left-field throw: Le Smiles (if the Sooeys don't snaffle him first).

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Yeah I don’t think Le Smiles would be an option. Not sure how I feel about Kiffy being the face of our program but he is a good coach if he can’t keep it together. Think the stage may still be too big for him to be “the man”. Think Morris might be an option as well. 

Dont thibk Pruitt is ready. Hell no to Rich Rod or Holgersen. I am not as arrogant as some fans that think their program is so great they can call anyone and get them, but I do believe FSU is loaded with talent, plays football in the most talent rich state and has quite a bit of tradition. I think some names may pop up no one was thinking about. There will be significant interest in the job. We had a rough year but the cupboard is far from bare. I just pray we don’t pull an LSU.


----------



## roseberry

migillicutty said:


> yeah i don’t think le smiles would be an option. *Uhhhhhhhh no!*
> 
> Not sure how i feel about kiffy being the face of our program *thumbs down*!
> 
> Dont thibk pruitt is ready. *We can't be talking about the pruitt who just got booged.....right*?
> 
> There will be significant interest in the job.


of all the things i can't understand in the world, jimbo leaving fsu is one!


----------



## crackerd

rose/coach Jeff/Tim/Marv(?)/EdA et al, unless Jacob "T's us up" for encroachment into the CFB thread, here's *a great 'Bama "victory" to assuage that other outcome Saturday.
*
P.S. Singled Marv out because another of his almas mater is cited in the article - yes, none other than United Tribes Technical College of North Dakota.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

why doesn't Tenn. bring back the one former QB who brought them a National Championship...Tee Martin, he has made a good name for himself as an OC


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> why doesn't Tenn. bring back the one former QB who brought them a National Championship...Tee Martin, he has made a good name for himself as an OC


But not a good name for himself at UcheaT - unlike their other former QB and dream HC candidate Peytee Boy.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> I just pray we don’t pull an LSU.


Thanks for pouring salt in the wound.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Thanks for pouring salt in the wound.


At least it could be *Avery Island* salt, Jacob! Although, personally, I think the pink Himalayan sea salt would go better with the Bengal Tigers' newfound bite...Plus, the coloration would also remind you of the ongoing stinging sensation from St. Nick and the Crimson Tide, even if sad to say All Bran managed to turn the Tide pink...;-) 

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> rose/coach Jeff/Tim/Marv(?)/EdA et al, unless Jacob "T's us up" for encroachment into the CFB thread, here's *a great 'Bama "victory" to assuage that other outcome Saturday.
> *
> P.S. Singled Marv out because another of his almas mater is cited in the article - yes, none other than United Tribes Technical College of North Dakota.
> 
> MG


What's your opinion on Schiano being Sanduky'ed? Gotta love the UT fans!


----------



## crackerd

Wonder if it would've happened anywhere outside the Bible Belt, Marv? - plus, Schiano's a horrible situational awareness gameday coach, and probably UcheaT's eighth choice for the job after turndowns left and right. So the Puke Orange faithful found a slow-moving target-rich outlet for their venom over what's befallen their program.

My suggestion to them elsewhere was to hire Jacob's and my buddy, the squeaky-clean (but consistently _*clock-cleaned*_) defensive coordinator Bobby Shoop as a compromise choice for head coach. The compromise is that Shoopy's also a former Penn State DC (and Vandy, too!) but hasn't any besmirching on his CV other than his UcheaT "defense" ranking about 127.5 out of the 128 BCS schools the last couple of seasons.

Also, his *"progressive" ex-college coach brother* would be certain to win over a man of your egalitarian (and tribal!) sensibilities, Marv -


----------



## BonMallari

Mullen to Florida...thats a good hire...any bets on him bringing back the prodigal son Tebow on as a coach


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Wonder if it would've happened anywhere outside the Bible Belt, Marv? - plus, Schiano's a horrible situational awareness gameday coach, and probably UcheaT's eighth choice for the job after turndowns left and right. So the Puke Orange faithful found a slow-moving target-rich outlet for their venom over what's befallen their program.
> 
> My suggestion to them elsewhere was to hire Jacob's and my buddy, the squeaky-clean (but consistently _*clock-cleaned*_) defensive coordinator Bobby Shoop as a compromise choice for head coach. The compromise is that Shoopy's also a former Penn State DC (and Vandy, too!) but hasn't any besmirching on his CV other than his UcheaT "defense" ranking about 127.5 out of the 128 BCS schools the last couple of seasons.
> 
> Also, his *"progressive" ex-college coach brother* would be certain to win over a man of your egalitarian (and tribal!) sensibilities, Marv -


Are you saying it's OK, IYM, to exploit the athletes?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> At least it could be *Avery Island* salt, Jacob! Although, personally, I think the pink Himalayan sea salt would go better with the Bengal Tigers' newfound bite...Plus, the coloration would also remind you of the ongoing stinging sensation from St. Nick and the Crimson Tide, even if sad to say All Bran managed to turn the Tide pink...;-)
> 
> MG


Not a Tabasco fan.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Someone could explain why he’s not a Butkus Award Finalist.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Are you saying it's OK, IYM, to exploit the athletes?


Umm, I'll have to cogitate, incipient CTE and all, on that one, Marv, but certainly not those at *United Tribes Technical College, Bismarck, N. Dak.*!

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Despite what ESPN and big city talking heads want to tell you today, Greg Shiano should never have been on UT's list of potential coaches. The AD should be relieved of his duties and Rocky Top fans had every right to be mad in my opinion. 

Forget the shady Penn State thing, he is just a terrible candidate for UT. Might not be PC, but a New Jersey guy with a .500 record at Rutgers ain't gonna fit in at UT, Bama, Ole Miss, Clemson etc. The coach has to be a "fit" for the fan base and the school.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Might want to check up on what the record says. He had nothing to do with anything about that sickening behavior. I’m not saying he would have won it all @ UT, but it wouldn’t have been a bad hire. That “fit” crap is overrated.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, I got a few years on you - don't think it's a "fit" issue but a PTSD "throwing a fit" issue by UcheaT based on Schiano's affiliation with Rutgers and what happened almost 40 years ago between the two schools. See documentation *here *​for "What are rutgers?" Schiano still can't coach a lick come gameday, though...

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’m not saying he would have won it all @ UT, but it wouldn’t have been a bad hire.


I agree it would not have been a bad hire....it would have been a gosh awful hire. Kudos to Rocky Top for having the nads to nip that in the bud. Lots and Lots and Lots of well qualified coaches still out there to pick from.

I do tear up a little when I think about the tender and scorned hearts of LSU. First Jimbo says no to the Bangles only to take a better job than yours in College Station the following year. Tom Herman doesn't even give you a sniff as he heads to Austin for a better opportunity. Dabo flies down to the Bayou after the natty last year and takes the best RB in LA back to Clemson who'd never even seen a game at Clemson, and promptly goes out and puts up 12 TD's his freshman year while averaging about 8 yards a touch even though he never got a single start all season. I feel for you brother!


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Umm, I'll have to cogitate, incipient CTE and all, on that one, Marv, but certainly not those at *United Tribes Technical College, Bismarck, N. Dak.*!
> 
> MG


I don't know where you come up with this stuff but I am quite familiar with all the small towns mentioned in the article 
having worked on the Missile sites in the early 60's. Max was the office our group worked out of & if you will believe this, 
I got into a beef with a Corps of Engineers big shot over a parking space in Max which escalated into the Boeing 
base manager asking for my scalp until I threatened to call my home state US Senator which caused things to quiet down. 

Beautiful country, found a lab on the Indian Reservation that we used to hunt with, smarter than either of us who used 
him. Would bet he was a Marten's dog based on what I learned later. Prairie Chickens, lots of partridge in the CRP which 
we hunted out of the bed of a flat bed truck until we struck a covey. They have a thing called snirt which is a combination 
of snow & dirt that blows across the prairie & some fairly cold weather! Golf is played in an actual pasture. We caused 
quite a ruckus in the small town where they domiciled us. 

In small towns it don't take a lot to make news. My home town still remembers the noon time fight I had with a fellow HS 
freshman in 1946 as well as the undefeated BB team we had my senior year in conference & district play. You can also go
back to those places for a reunion, be welcomed like a long lost brother & invited to hunt their farm in the fall .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> I don't know where you come up with this stuff but... .


So our takeaway from that wunnerful, wunnerful parable is, Field trial judging and developing a college football powerhouse ain't missile science - _*if*_ you can avoid dustups over prairie parking spaces...;-)

(Nah, most enjoyable read, Marv - made me "wunner"





if you ain't actually Lawrence Welk reincarnate!)

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

I think what UT did to Schiano was atrocious. They have made him a toxic coach and set his career back considerably. Worse is the Clay Travis lead social media lynching based on nothing. I don't think it would have been a bad hire. UT needs some discipline and a culture change. Fit or not Schiano likely would have brought that. His record at Rutgers may have been .500 but he made them relevant enough to have the BIG come calling and dramatically increased their take home revenue. 

In other news it looks very likely Jimbo will take the TAMU job from what I am hearing. I know people think that is old news but the early reports out of TAMU that the deal was done were false. I think he is crazy to do it, but there are some extenuating circumstances that are leading to that decision. I will elaborate further once the smoke clears. I will say it is still not a done deal, but some in the admin are tiring of the yearly circus which could further lead to his departure. Not saying anyone wants to force him out, but there are some rumblings that if he isn't happy or wants a change then it they may not fight as hard to keep him this time around. 

I'm starting to feel the same way. I like JF and would like him to stay, but at some point it is either the job he wants or not. Not much more FSU can do to appease him. He has gotten everything he has asked for.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> I think what UT did to Schiano was atrocious. They have made him a toxic coach and set his career back considerably.


What the folks who kept quiet & allowed Sandusky to do was beyond belief!

What was the name of the coach that came forward & how's his career going?
Does he have anything going for him besides his self respect?


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> I think what UT did to Schiano was atrocious. They have made him a toxic coach and set his career back considerably. Worse is the Clay Travis lead social media lynching based on nothing. I don't think it would have been a bad hire. UT needs some discipline and a culture change. Fit or not Schiano likely would have brought that. His record at Rutgers may have been .500 but he made them relevant enough to have the BIG come calling and dramatically increased their take home revenue. ...


 'Cutty, I'm not disagreeing with the tarring of Schiano, but making Rut "relevant enough for the B1G to come calling" had almost even next-to-nothing to do with his program. It was location, location, location - just like with real estate and the, er, Maryland Terriblins. Both schools are now convenient conference doormats perennial if not perpetual, worse than the worst of the SEC, and not much prospects for improvement. And as for their take-home revenue, when they get through paying off the B1G's "entry fee," they'll probably be ready to jump to the MAC so they might become at least marginally competitive as a Group of Five school.

Marv's asking about Mike McQueary - who "came forward" at Penn State. Don't think that's a particulary apt account, either. There was a lot of nefarious stuff in JoePa's dotage at State College, and probably 93% of it will never come to light, grand jury indictments and depositions be damned. You know how those (coaching) fraternity boys are. ... 

MG


----------



## swliszka

Southern implosion time? Too many vowels in those eastern names...Wentz , NDSU , Bismark nine man teams, is showing the Eagles how to fly again. Marvin  stay on your side of the border with Wayne Anderson, SDSU. they won the "marker" this year. Can't keep those SD'ns down on the farm they move to the Twin Cities or Fargo lights. 


Crackered...a one and a two..LW played the German form of polka off the plains...


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, I'm not disagreeing with the tarring of Schiano, but making Rut "relevant enough for the B1G to come calling" had almost even next-to-nothing to do with his program. It was location, location, location - just like with real estate and the, er, Maryland Terriblins. Both schools are now convenient conference doormats perennial if not perpetual, worse than the worst of the SEC, and not much prospects for improvement. And as for their take-home revenue, when they get through paying off the B1G's "entry fee," they'll probably be ready to jump to the MAC so they might become at least marginally competitive as a Group of Five school.
> 
> Marv's asking about Mike McQueary - who "came forward" at Penn State. Don't think that's a particulary apt account, either. There was a lot of nefarious stuff in JoePa's dotage at State College, and probably 93% of it will never come to light, grand jury indictments and depositions be damned. You know how those (coaching) fraternity boys are. ...
> 
> MG


I disagree, if they were still a 2-8 team, media market or not the BIG never makes the call. I realize media market played a significant role, but Schiano helped to set up.

As for State college, it still bothers me they are relevant again. What happened there is worse than an atrocity. They should have gotten the death penalty.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> I disagree, if they were still a 2-8 team, media market or not the BIG never makes the call. I realize media market played a significant role, but Schiano helped to set up.
> 
> As for State college, it still bothers me they are relevant again. What happened there is worse than an atrocity. They should have gotten the death penalty.


I don't see the point in dragging the university down for perpetuity. You're right the crimes were an atrocity, but we are way past them, with Joe Pa dead and the perpetrator in prison, the students attending now shouldn't have to pay the price, they had nothing to do with it.


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Randomly thinking, wouldn’t it be rich if Tennessee hired Lane Kiffin ?


I just heard a volunteer fan forgive Kiffin and suggest this scenario on the finebaum show......wow!


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> I don't see the point in dragging the university down for perpetuity. You're right the crimes were an atrocity, but we are way past them, with Joe Pa dead and the perpetrator in prison, the students attending now shouldn't have to pay the price, they had nothing to do with it.



Tell that to the NCAA....remember how USC had to pay for the transgressions of Pete C and the Reggie Bush era or should I say ERA..


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> I just heard a volunteer fan forgive Kiffin and suggest this scenario on the finebaum show......wow!


He must not have seen Lane's tweet from yesterday.


----------



## BonMallari

Mike Gundy is reportedly meeting with Tennessee, guess now that he is a man above 40 he thinks he can handle the SEC


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> I don't see the point in dragging the university down for perpetuity. You're right the crimes were an atrocity, but we are way past them, with Joe Pa dead and the perpetrator in prison, the students attending now shouldn't have to pay the price, they had nothing to do with it.


That's an interesting statement, but the last time I checked most kids go to college to get an education . 
You might explain to those students @ Oral Roberts & SMU how their administration de-emphasizing big 
time sports cheating is affecting their education. I personally think it showed how weak the NCAA is when 
they failed to properly punish those responsible.


----------



## roseberry

Committee looks to have done a good job tonight!


----------



## bjoiner

roseberry said:


> Committee looks to have done a good job tonight!


Except for ranking Clemson 1st with a loss to an UNRANKED team when other teams have one loss to ranked teams. It truly shows it's when you loose, not who you loose to.


----------



## BrettG

This weekend should be interesting. OSU vs Wis, with OSU so low it'd throw a hitch in things if they beat wis. How about if Georgia beats Aub and TCU beats OU and Miami beats Clemson. That pretty much would grenade the rankings.


----------



## Mike Perry

BrettG said:


> This weekend should be interesting. OSU vs Wis, with OSU so low it'd throw a hitch in things if they beat wis. How about if Georgia beats Aub and TCU beats OU and Miami beats Clemson. That pretty much would grenade the rankings.


This would be the committees worst nightmare and it is very possible. In essence, this weekend is the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## swliszka

The renewal of the US Civil War what with Wisconsin's "Iron Brigade" in the form of the Bucky Badgers. Roll Cheese heads !!! The state dog of Wisconsin is the "American Water Spamiel" ..figures one of the five American breed dogs.


----------



## crackerd

FIFY, rose:



roseberry said:


> *REC* looks to have done a good job tonight!


Stan, 


swliszka said:


> The state dog of Wisconsin is the "American Water _*Spamiel*_" ..figures one of the five American breed dogs.


Thought the Clumber was the *spamiel*, the AWS the *spanner* as the Brits would say - as in Bucky throwing a spanner into the CFB playoff works with a whupping of tOSU.

But in the immortal words of former Crimson Tide coach (albeit never coach*ing* the Crimson Tide) Mike Price, on another "pre-Destiny'd" excursion, "It's rolling, baby, it's rolling!" with regard to 'Bama getting into the field of four!

MG


----------



## roseberry

swliszka said:


> The renewal of the US Civil War what with Wisconsin's "Iron Brigade" in the form of the Bucky Badgers. Roll Cheese heads !!! *The state dog of Wisconsin* is the "American Water Spamiel" ..figures one of the five American breed dogs.


Dang, I thought the state Dog was the "beer brautt with cheese curds"? Hmmmm


----------



## crackerd

Lookit, we need to divert this thread away from CFB playoff frippery into something more life and death - Who's UcheaT going to end up with as their next coach after a couple bakers' dozen candidates have turned 'em down? (Or near-burnt down the campus on account of...) My compromise and caretaker choice for the job would be none other than Granny Holtz - and why not! Toxville, Knennessee is almost the midpoint on the Branson-Nashville circuit for Granny to shine in her Minnie Pearl impersonation act in the offseason! Brad, are you copacetic with Granny Holtz coming back into CFB as an octagenarian "Orangina?"

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Mixed emotions about the Badgers v. Buckeyes game Saturday night. Part of me wants to see Wisconsin make the playoffs and hopefully win it all. The other side of course is diehard Ohio State. It doesn't appear likely OSU makes the final four if they win and I don't think they deserve to after the Iowa fiasco.

Too bad we aren't playing Michigan for the BIG championship, no mixed emotions on that match up.


----------



## BonMallari

IMO the playoff committee is banking on ONE if not TWO of the Top 4 teams to fall this weekend..If all 4 win then there is your Final 4...if one of them trips it opens the door for Alabama....plain and simple...If we were still in the BCS system what would the rankings be...UCF vs Wisconsin ?


----------



## roseberry

I think Joe Moorehead to Mississippi state is very good work by state.


----------



## bamajeff

I don't think I've ever seen anything like this Tennessee coaching search. The latest is apparently Currie offered Brohm and he accepted. Currie then went back to Davenport(University Chancellor) and she would not sign off on the deal and made Currie go back to Brohm with a lower offer and he refused. 

Not sure where they turn next. Dave Doeren is being mentioned by some. This is worse than when Bama ended up with Dennis Fifthchoiceone. The big Orange has serious leadership/booster/division issues. They won't get the right guy until they get that sorted out. It took 25 years to do it in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## cowdoc87

BrettG said:


> This weekend should be interesting. OSU vs Wis, with OSU so low it'd throw a hitch in things if they beat wis. How about if Georgia beats Aub and TCU beats OU and Miami beats Clemson. That pretty much would grenade the rankings.


And once again Alabama would be rewarded for not even winning their division


----------



## EdA

Maybe it's just the conspiracy theorist in me but does anyone else find it odd that there is not even a whisper about JF to TAMU?


----------



## Migillicutty

It seems to be all over the place to me, but maybe that is because I follow the FSU media so closely. Each hour that passes makes it more and more likely JF will be heading to College Station. Apparently there is a pretty big riff between him and some of the booster organization and admin at FSU. If he were to stay now he has a lot of bridges to mend and not just with them, but with fans and players. TAMU BOT meets tomorrow to approve the contract. Once that is done he is expected to sign. FSU is already searching for their next coach. Looks like Taggert is the top candidate, and he is very interested. 

Now Jimbo could get cold feet and decided to stay. It isn't like FSU can fire him with a 38mm buy out at this point in his contract. However, like I said there would need to be some major backpedaling on his part.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dr. 





























Ed, It has been all over everywhere about JF. Unless you are talking about Johnny Football.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I’m having real trouble with rtf today. The edit function won’t open. 

Dr. Ed you must be talking about JF (Johnny Football). Jimbo has been everywhere.


----------



## EdA

Apparently I’m not properly connected, this is my full employment day and all I have access to is ESPN, CBS Sports, and the Dallas Morning News all online, nary a single sentence today in any of those.....I guess I’m just an out of touch guy.


----------



## Marvin S

Sometimes being out of the loop can be a blessing!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

No info from those sources doesn’t surprise me. Try TexAgs, Bleacher Report and twitter account of or articles from Houston Chroncile beat writer Brent Zimmerman. You have to get info from sources closer to TAMU.


----------



## BonMallari

does anyone actually want the Tennessee coaching job? apparently after Brohm turned it down they are talking to Sumlin...Heck why not talk to Mack Brown while you're at it...is this what is meant by a dumpster fire?


----------



## Marvin S

I think some of the tweets credited to Kiffin are priceless! When he retires from coaching 
he could get a gig as a sports comedian. 

Meanwhile:

Jonathan Smith, 4 year Husky OC, gets the OSU coaching job. What a plum, nowhere to go 
but up, a patient fan base, nothing since the Great Pumpkin, so a truly great opportunity 
for someone to make a huge name for themselves. While not as newsworthy as what goes 
on in the SEC, enough to keep us backward sports folks on the left coast entertained. 

Herm Edwards is the leading candidate for the ASU job? They just fired a guy who beat both 
AZ & the #5 team in the nation at the time. If hired that should be interesting as could be.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

From TexAgs Billie Lucci this afternoon after BOR meeting. Translation: Contract informally approved. I'm still expecting Fisher-to-A&M on Sunday.


----------



## Migillicutty

He’s coming, FSU trying to figure out how to keep him from coaching on Saturday.


----------



## EdA

Probably the most significant hire for the always a bridesmaid Aggies since Bear Bryant.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> Probably the most significant hire for the always a bridesmaid Aggies since Bear Bryant.


Way to rub it in and put Jacob on LSUicide watch...While Sherman the Accountant and Fraudchione the Ferret cheered in sorrow, er, cheered in their sorriness.MG


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> Probably the most significant hire for the always a bridesmaid Aggies since Bear Bryant.


Way to rub it in and put Jacob on LSUicide watch. ...While Sherman the Accountant and Fraudchione the Ferret cheered in sorrow, er, cheered in their sorriness. MG


----------



## bamajeff

Jimbo and the Aggies make it official. Great hire for them. Congrats.


----------



## BonMallari

Expectations at TAMU just ran to an All Time high....could be "the guy" that the Aggies have always needed to take them to National prominence..No excuses now...Dear Mr Jones look who just moved into your backyard


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Remember how the mask was removed @ the end of each episode of Scooby-Doo?? Well, the person responsible for sabotaging UT’s HCing hire turns out to be Phil Fulmer.


----------



## bamajeff

And Fulmer being behind it all surprises exactly no one....especially Johnny Majors


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon, I didn't get the reference to Mr. Jones.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936678164717363200


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Cutty, Open and play this tweet.


----------



## Migillicutty

I did. Glad y'all are happy. You should be. You got a coach with a ring, and if he is able to rejuvenate himself in a new place TAMU will be better off. 

However, don't think for a second we are mourning the loss today. Fisher was a great coach for us at the right time. I will always be appreciative of that. He made major program improvements that were needed when Bowden retired and brought us a title. That said, he also road in on one of the greatest coaches of all time coat tails. He was at a preeminent powerhouse with deep tradition and recruiting ability. While we had slipped in the waning years of Bowden, recruits could still walk through the corridors of Moore Athletic center and see those national championship trophies, the long distinguished list of AA's and first round draft picks. His act of late had grown tiring, not just with big time boosters but many fans. He as 5-6 this year with a roster absolutely stocked with NFL talent. His refusal to fire assistants and change his way of doing things on offense was causing some serious concern. I won't claim we wanted him gone. I won't be that fan, but we did after things start coming to light this week. The way he handled this departure and the way he handled things since the divorce lead to this being something I think both fan bases can be happy about. If he had lost 3 plus games next season at FSU his seat would have started heating up. I think he knew that and I think he knows he needed a fresh start. Mid week he was getting cold feet, but sadly the damage had been done. 

Congrats on a good hire. I will say this I hope for your sake you are getting a pre-divorce Fisher (which I think could be the case in a new gig) and not the post divorce Fisher.


----------



## jgsanders

This Jimbo hire has really got folks in the SEC West talking now. Just today I heard a Bama fan talking to an Auburn fan saying "Can you beleive they are paying $75M to annually finish 3rd in our division?" I couldn't hear the rest of the conversation over the laughter. I'm just kidding with you Aggie fans---congrats!


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Congrats on a good hire. I will say this I hope for your sake you are getting a pre-divorce Fisher (which I think could be the case in a new gig) and not the post divorce Fisher.


Either will be an improvement over Franchione, Sherman, and Sumlin.


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, anything to the noise that FSU will be called the *Sumlin*oles next season because of the new coach y'all getting?MG


----------



## Migillicutty

No. If what I think is going to happen happens everyone is going to be very happy. Well everyone but our rivals and those who are recruiting against us. It could be done by Monday.


----------



## Migillicutty

Great start to championship weekend. Congrats on the win John.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Bon, I didn't get the reference to Mr. Jones.


the former athletic director of the UT athletic department was DeLoss Dodds, and one day he made the boastful statement "....we are the Jones.." basically inferring that people try and keep up with Texas not vice versa


----------



## crackerd

Grammar police check: Dodds *implied​ *it, people *inferred *it. "Implied it" about the Joneses as Saban's implying about 'Bama's being the 8,000-pound elephant in the CFB playoff committee room and you can *infer* from that the CFB playoff its own 'Bama-inclusive self...

MG

*​​*


----------



## BonMallari

dont know if the FAU Lane Kiffin offense is that good or if his team is loaded with players that couldn't get on at FSU-FLA-MIA, either way his offensive scheme is fun to watch, should have hung 40 in the 1H against North Texas


----------



## mjh345

Scott Frost is a great Hire by Nebraska.I believe they will be relevant again very quickly


----------



## BonMallari

The prodigal son returns to Lincoln. Big Red deserves to be in the spotlight again. One of Osborne's boys as the coach seems very fitting


----------



## bjoiner

GO DAWGS!!!!!!

My seven week old puppy is guaranteed not to be gun shy after sitting with me through this game. We beat the kitty cat crap out of those tigers.


----------



## themaninblack3

Dawgs on top!!!


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> The prodigal son returns to Lincoln. Big Red deserves to be in the spotlight again. One of Osborne's boys as the coach seems very fitting


7 for $35, not bad. Bill Moos is a really good AD. Wish he would have stayed at Wazzu!

Little 10 West will now have 2 red uni contenders


----------



## bjoiner

Who is the four going to be? I predict Clemson, Oklahoma, Georgia and Ohio State. I think it’s close enough between Ohio State and Alabama that the committee is going to have to go with a conference champion.


----------



## road kill

Congrats to "the" Ohio State!
Outstanding line play, Bucky forgot how to tackle!

See ya next year!


----------



## Tim Mc

road kill said:


> Congrats to "the" Ohio State!
> Outstanding line play, Bucky forgot how to tackle!
> 
> See ya next year!


Great season for the Badgers!


----------



## Tim Mc

bjoiner said:


> Who is the four going to be? I predict Clemson, Oklahoma, Georgia and Ohio State. I think it’s close enough between Ohio State and Alabama that the committee is going to have to go with a conference champion.


You could be right but I don't think OSU is on the same level as those other three teams right now. Hate to say that about my team but going by what I see. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## crackerd

Thanks, Tim - ain't making any calls except to say I think Bubba's speaking from his subconscious with a HotLanta finale in mind wanting tOSU over the Tide (whose "consciousness" (physicality) helped the Dawgs yesterday vs. All Bran). All I'll say is a little birdie leaned over at training this morning









to tell me it's unAmerican to have a CFB playoff without 'Bama!

MG


----------



## BonMallari

TV ratings still drive the bus...you cant tell me that didn't play into the equation...I think the committee got it right....


----------



## crackerd

*Something else that "plays" *into the pairings equation.

CFB fans either "want" 'Bama or want to watch 'em get beat. So, yeah, there's that, which is TV viewing sports crack.

Poor All Bran - and that drive-by rtf CFB thread guy from a week ago. Beat 'Bama only to get beat up and beat out by 'Bama in losing to Uga. Bidness as usual for the Cow-patties.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Alabama is the Darth Vader of College FB, they are now the black hat ,villain, they have become the Yankees,Patriots, and the Golden State Warriors all rolled into one...You hate their coach, you loathe their fan base and yet they keep winning which makes you hate them even more..


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Alabama is the Darth Vader of College FB, they are now the black hat ,villain, they have become the Yankees,Patriots, and the Golden State Warriors all rolled into one...You hate their coach, you loathe their fan base and yet they keep winning which makes you hate them even more..


Actually, my intel is Saban had Condi convey to the committee that if they put 'Bama in this year so he could win just one more NC, he would retire and make the committee's "work" something other than Crimson Tide rubber stamping in the future. YBB Glenda, you copacetic on that score?

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Actually, my intel is Saban had Condi convey to the committee that if they put 'Bama in this year so he could win just one more NC, he would retire and make the committee's "work" something other than Crimson Tide rubber stamping in the future. YBB Glenda, you copacetic on that score?
> 
> MG


Personally, I think you got a very undeserved & unearned gift. As much as I dislike Urban Meyer (he's not Woody Hayes ), 
OSU played for & won the Little 10 title while AL sat home & politicked. & that SOS is just outstanding.


----------



## mizzippi jb

TV ratings play into this I suspect....watch Clemson smash (again) OSU 35-3, or watch a game between Clemson and Bama that could go either way.


----------



## jgsanders

mizzippi jb said:


> TV ratings play into this I suspect....watch Clemson smash (again) OSU 35-3, or watch a game between Clemson and Bama that could go either way.


I think you hit the nail on the head JB. Nobody truly "wants Bama"...Not me for one. A CFB trilogy. Thrilla in Manila/New Orleans. Two completely different teams since the first battle. Both beat up with hopefully time to heal.

Gonna be fun!

And congrats to UGA and the Sooners. Great seasons. That will be a great one too! 

I would expect high TV ratings for these playoff teams.


----------



## mizzippi jb

When Kirby was telling the team "no no no...." On the stage last night, I asked my buddy if he was squashing a chant. My bud said "yeah, they were chanting 'we want Bama'" haha. 
It would be something to see an old master/prodigal son matchup....sec east vs west for the whole shooting match, although I've said all along we may not be quite ready for that.


----------



## crackerd

Thing is, jg, in extrapolating from Marv's expert analysis and Clemps Daddy Rex Ryan's game changing commentary this morning on "s-spin," for 'Bama to have a chance the oddsmakers have got to get off their high horse - Crimson Tide favored for 110th time in 111 games. And we know all too well how a couple of those rat poisonings turned out!

Dabo at least tried to help out today - voted 'Bama 5th in the coaches' year-end poll. (I'm sure only after an enlightening consult with Marv.)

MG


----------



## Leddyman

I have to say if you gave me the choice I'd rather have to play Clemson after they beat OSU than Bama after they deal with Clemson...I think we might see an all SEC championship game this year. After we won the SEC championship I'm good with whatever happens from here on out. Great season in year 2 for Kirby and the Dawgz.


----------



## roseberry

Bama does not deserve to be in the playoff after losing to Auburn. 

Ohio state does not deserve to be in the playoff after losing to Iowa, especially by 30.

Clemson does not deserve to be in the playoff with the worst loss of the top 4 to Syracuse and having to stop an fsu drive with 4:00 to go with an interception that Francois would not have thrown. Thanks Bama!

Georgia does not deserve to be in the playoff after losing by 33 to Auburn three weeks ago.

Oklahoma does not deserve to be in the playoff after losing to Iowa state(I think), but not nearly as badly as tosu!

I said the AAC was the game to watch this weekend and I missed it. That florida team in black earned a spot in the playoff,. Comparatively they would beat Syracuse, iowa and Iowa state every time and give Auburn hell on a neutral site imo. I would take them over alabama or tosu!


----------



## Leddyman

Put the glue down! That stuff will give you dain bramage.


----------



## themaninblack3

Leddyman said:


> Put the glue down! That stuff will give you dain bramage.


LMAO! I know thats right!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

Look at all these dawgs crawling out of the woodwork. Do the mothballs make your red and black smell funny?


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Look at all these dawgs crawling out of the woodwork. Do the mothballs make your red and black smell funny?


How and when an individual enters a discussion is always very interesting Cutty. Then when someone identifies the serious nose warts that are on each of this year's contenders, they identify you as a glue huffer. 

Why have none of our smartdogs acknowledged that they played a rematch against a team without a conference Most Valuable Player running back? Thanks again Bama! By the way Georgia fans, I took a couple of bong hits before I wrote that last statement


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> How and when an individual enters a discussion is always very interesting Cutty.


You & McG need to give us neophytes an opinion about the bowl matchups. The Huskies got a little more bowl than expected 
though I do like the matchup. The pundits have already spoken but I prefer the opinion of our local pundits .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> You & McG need to give us neophytes an opinion about the bowl matchups.


Marv, you old sandbagger you! - being a college football savant without passport who knows what "direction" the wind blows, at least for making the call for your two cents! *"McG" - holding out on us with your familiarity!*

MG


----------



## bjoiner

Migillicutty said:


> Look at all these dawgs crawling out of the woodwork. Do the mothballs make your red and black smell funny?


Ive been here, just learned to talk after the fact instead of before.


----------



## bjoiner

roseberry said:


> How and when an individual enters a discussion is always very interesting Cutty. Then when someone identifies the serious nose warts that are on each of this year's contenders they identify you as a glue huffer.
> 
> Why have none of our smartdogs acknowledged that they played a rematch against a team without a conference Most Valuable Player running back? Thanks again Bama! By the way Georgia fans I took a couple of bong hits before I wrote that last statement


Thank you Bama.


----------



## roseberry

bjoiner said:


> Thank you Bama.


Bubba, I missed the games on Saturday. I assume the dawgs had that "invincible look" from all season back in their eye in the new dome. Congratulations! We need new dawgs on this thread, but a little hazing is just the way of it.

Btw, from what I understand, Georgia didn't need help Saturday from a tide team who could not even help themselves the week prior........go dawgs, beat sooners!


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marv, you old sandbagger you! - MG


I'd be interested in your comments on all 40 Bowl games. What I'd be most interested in 
is if you could discipline yourself enough stay on subject for all 40. TBS, the teams from 
flyover country are still working to see who the worthy champion is, that's the championship 
where you have to do something besides talk your way in, rather than convincing some folks 
you have a "Body of Work" . What is that in a FB game?


----------



## bjoiner

roseberry said:


> Bubba, I missed the games on Saturday. I assume the dawgs had that "invincible look" from all season back in their eye in the new dome. Congratulations! We need new dawgs on this thread, but a little hazing is just the way of it.
> 
> Btw, from what I understand, Georgia didn't need help Saturday from a tide team who could not even help themselves the week prior........go dawgs, beat sooners!


We needed help keeping a couple of them from lighting up a joint, evidently.


----------



## jgsanders

Cracker, do you think while your buddy Saban is wielding his influence with the powers that be (allegedly), he could talk to someone in charge of SEC marketing about the "It just means more" slogan? Feels a little Butch Jonesy/adolescent no?


----------



## crackerd

"'Body of work' in a football game - what is that?"

Marv, probably a biopic of JJ Watt by your new director buddy "McG."

As the All Bran "drive-by guy" from a few pages back told you, the only "bowl" games that 'Bama and we Gumps focus on by birthright are the last two of the season that carry over into the new year. Otherwise, we have to assess ROI as red ink. The others are just flyover noise, you might say. But on the good side for bringing you at least in an honorary way into the Crimson Tide collective, "we" at least helped y'all save The Pirate from career suicide part deux had he moored his brigantine in Toxville, Knennessee.

jg, awfully AUButeur, that slogan, innit? Personally, I'm beholden to Clemps Daddy Rex Ryan for telling the nattering nabobs of negativism (Marv not included in this categorization - well, just a smidgen maybe) what it is, apropos all those "data points" the CFB playoff committee was drilling down for the pigskin punditry. Thanks, Rex - I knew Daddy Buddy (and Mom Dr. Doris [U. of Chicago Maroons]) had teamed up to produce you for the greater good!

MG


----------



## Leddyman

roseberry said:


> How and when an individual enters a discussion is always very interesting Cutty. Then when someone identifies the serious nose warts that are on each of this year's contenders, they identify you as a glue huffer.
> 
> Why have none of our smartdogs acknowledged that they played a rematch against a team without a conference Most Valuable Player running back? Thanks again Bama! By the way Georgia fans, I took a couple of bong hits before I wrote that last statement


Well stop Bogarting that bad boy and hand it over. I appreciate the help Bama gave us by slowing Keryon down no doubt it helped. I've been a Dog fan for years. I lead the bitch brigade when Richt was loosing games we should have won, I just wasn't doing it here. Mostly in the pro shop at the golf course. Mark Richt is the kind of guy you want coaching your son....unless you want your son to beat Florida. They don't write down how you won. They just put National Champs on the banner. Bring it Oklahoma.


----------



## Tim Mc

Hey John Robinson, looks like we got our traditional Rose Bowl match up except it isn't on New Years day.and it isn't at the Rose bowl!

Should be a good one just the same.


----------



## crackerd

Tim, conjectural question and I ain't twisting your arm (or pulling your leg) to answer it: Do you think Urban was hamstrung vs. the Badgers by playing a "recovered" JT Barrett at QB as a 9th-year senior playing his last game or do you think apropos what went down in 2014 with "12-Gauge" Jones, the kid who lit up Meeshegun, Dwayne Haskins, could've given more bang for the Bucks in winning decisively and maybe merit more CFB playoff consideration as happened (59-0 if you were keeping score at home) in the 2014 B1G CG?

MG


----------



## mizzippi jb

As with bubba, been here awhile, just don't post a lot. Being a lifelong fan and alum during the Goff and Donnan eras, I've learned not to do too much sharp stick poking or even too much humble "we're pretty good" talk seeing as (according to some UGA fans) we've been in a rebuilding year for 37 years now. As I said a few weeks ago, I think we're on the way up and I'm proud of em. Smart is a great fit. Other than not being a big fan of OU, I like (and root for when not playing UGA) all the other teams in the playoffs. So glad they closed the door on OSU....they had the same chance Alabama had last year and got bent over and ram riddled by the Tigers, and the committee saw the writing on the wall for that to be a "Groundhog Day" moment


----------



## BonMallari

So Alabama goes in the #4 seed and gets "punished" by having to "travel" 250+/- miles to the Sugar Bowl...whereas Georgia and OU have to travel cross country to Pasadena and play in the Rose Bowl and then the National championship game is one week later in Atlanta...advantage SEC schools


----------



## mizzippi jb

BonMallari said:


> So Alabama goes in the #4 seed and gets "punished" by having to "travel" 250+/- miles to the Sugar Bowl...whereas Georgia and OU have to travel cross country to Pasadena and play in the Rose Bowl and then the National championship game is one week later in Atlanta...advantage SEC schools


Clemson is benefiting as much if not more than Alabama about the location of both games (if they play in Atlanta)


----------



## jgsanders

BonMallari said:


> So Alabama goes in the #4 seed and gets "punished" by having to "travel" 250+/- miles to the Sugar Bowl...whereas Georgia and OU have to travel cross country to Pasadena and play in the Rose Bowl and then the National championship game is one week later in Atlanta...advantage SEC schools


Bon, hush! You can't say that out loud!

Three of us are just glad to be invited to the Alabama Invitational. Now, naturally we have to bring forth compliments to the gracious host. As is traditional. We thank thee BAMA for hosting us!

Dilly Dilly!!!!


----------



## BonMallari

Alabama has one month to scheme for two teams..They know what to expect from Clemson and UGA...all they have to figure out is a game plan for Baker Mayfield...

OU has to figure out a way to stop Chubb and Company or Baker will have to score 40+...


----------



## mizzippi jb

jgsanders said:


> Bon, hush! You can't say that out loud!
> 
> Three of us are just glad to be invited to the Alabama Invitational. Now, naturally we have to bring forth compliments to the gracious host. As is traditional. We thank thee BAMA for hosting us!
> 
> Dilly Dilly!!!!


A honey spice Meade wine that I've REALLY been into lately


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> Hey John Robinson, looks like we got our traditional Rose Bowl match up except it isn't on New Years day.and it isn't at the Rose bowl!
> 
> Should be a good one just the same.


Love the matchup, it just feels anticlimactic this year, should be New Year's Day at least. Now if we could reincarnate Woody Hayes and John McKay I'd be happy.


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> So Alabama goes in the #4 seed and gets "punished" by having to "travel" 250+/- miles to the Sugar Bowl...whereas Georgia and OU have to travel cross country to Pasadena and play in the Rose Bowl and then the National championship game is one week later in Atlanta...advantage SEC schools


It’s an advantage, but it won’t be enough for either. Neither will make the final.


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Love the matchup, it just feels anticlimactic this year, should be New Year's Day at least. Now if we could reincarnate Woody Hayes and John McKay I'd be happy.


with the advent of the playoff, the "other bowls" have become meaningless..I still think there are too many...BUT I miss the NY day Big 4 events or the old BCS bowl games, it gave the cities a chance to shine and host an event....I will always remember getting a Rose sticker on my lapel from the Rose Bowl Queen and her court when they visited a place I worked...liked the beef bowl at Lawry's Prime Rib, and the teams visit to Disneyland..Heck I even attended a Rose Parade or three and watched QB John Sciarra and a Dick Vermeil coached team beat Ohio State that afternoon


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> It’s an advantage, but it won’t be enough for either. Neither will make the final.


My opinion as well..........unless that damn little Hunter Renfro is infected by a debilitating 24 hour flu virus in new Orleans new year's eve. ( I hate that kid, I hope he turns Pro early and gets 100 Mil)


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty ("McG") done cut us out of contention, rose - with the Tide predestined and prognosticated for another "also-ran" postseason, no need for the haters-gonna-hate take on the wee Renfro nemesis (and is he ever that).

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Anyone doing any hunting this week/weekend? The Red Moon is Wed-Sat. Looking for a couple cull bucks tomorrow & Thursday on family land & I’m going after a bruiser this weekend.


----------



## crackerd

Just got my first free-range venison butchering done - a 170-pound doe that was coming off a NWR when my "good fortune," er, struck.

Hey, wait a minute, Jacob, you would have to entice me into mentioning "_*Butch*_-ering" - which is exactly what UcheaT continues to do with its HC search to replace B(o)tch Jones. Some are saying the Krispy Kreme King (Phats Phulmer), the new AD, may reach out to your ol' buddy The Chief for returning as DC, with Shoop retained as volunteer (lower-case "v") waterboy in the Adam Sandler mode.

To replace Frost (and wisely send him on his way to Lincoln ahead of hanging around for the New Year's Day bowl game), UCF just hired one of Marvin's "flyover country" boys, Josh Heupel, Aberdeen, S. Dak. and OU by way of three or four different flyover academies.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Good luck ,Jacob. Here's a couple pics of my white whale, been pursuing him for 3 years.
I've never actually seen him .


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Just got my first free-range venison butchering done - a 170-pound doe that was coming off a NWR when my "good fortune," er, struck.
> 
> Hey, wait a minute, Jacob, you would have to entice me into mentioning "_*Butch*_-ering" - which is exactly what UcheaT continues to do with its HC search to replace B(o)tch Jones. Some are saying the Krispy Kreme King (Phats Phulmer), the new AD, may reach out to your ol' buddy The Chief for returning as DC, with Shoop retained as volunteer (lower-case "v") waterboy in the Adam Sandler mode.
> 
> To replace Frost (and wisely send him on his way to Lincoln ahead of hanging around for the New Year's Day bowl game), UCF just hired one of Marvin's "flyover country" boys, Josh Heupel, Aberdeen, S. Dak. and OU by way of three or four different flyover academies.
> 
> MG


Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe one of the golden domes revered coaches was a
guy named Frank Leahy - Winner, SD .


----------



## roseberry

Tim, I don't know much about livestock hunting, BUT THAT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD'UN'! I hope you kill him soon.

Jacob, bring them cull back straps up here and I will show you how to cook them!(don't hunt 'em, do cook 'em!)


----------



## crackerd

Congrats, 'Cutty ("McG") - now who's going to be "directing" FSU's defense for Taggart?

MG


----------



## BonMallari

who gets/wants the Oregon job, with Nike's involvement it could be a VERY appealing job for someone who runs a wide open scheme..guess that automatically eliminates Les Miles...early favorites include Sumlin, Tee Martin from USC, ...I bet they give Bryan Harsin a call at Boise St


----------



## crackerd

Or...Chad Morris.

But Taggart gone after only one season...seems Phil Knight's golden aura around *Zer-0-gon*'s program has "HUNH'd" out of town.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Or...Chad Morris.
> 
> But Taggart gone after only one season...seems Phil Knight's golden aura around *Zer-0-gon*'s program has "HUNH'd" out of town.
> 
> MG


There's a lot of things to like about Eugene, OR. Unless you happen to get caught behind a hippie on his bicycle on the main thoroughfare 
on a 105 degree day with no breeze. I'm sure they'll find someone willing to try, but sticking is a little harder when you're competing in the
PAC 12 North. & you better be competing or you're a goner . Restaurants, Culture & close to the ocean make it desirable.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Even if this is all true, it sure beats the you-know-what out of being patted on the head and told what a nice guy and all-around wonderful human being Mike Shula is. 



BonMallari said:


> Alabama is the Darth Vader of College FB, they are now the black hat ,villain, they have become the Yankees,Patriots, and the Golden State Warriors all rolled into one...You hate their coach, you loathe their fan base and yet they keep winning which makes you hate them even more..


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> Or...Chad Morris.MG


He is in a good place now, no way to go but up and SMU is headed that way. He has great rapport with Texas high school coaches and given his salary, his access to talented players in D/FW, and his age he can afford to wait for the perfect job even if it isn’t TAMU. Why would anyone view Oregon as a stepping stone to a great coaching opportunity. They have been terrible before and after Chip Kelly, what does that tell you?


----------



## roseberry

Taggart to fsu.......thumbs down imho.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> He is in a good place now, no way to go but up and SMU is headed that way. He has great rapport with Texas high school coaches and given his salary, his access to talented players in D/FW, and his age he can afford to wait for the perfect job even if it isn’t TAMU. Why would anyone view Oregon as a stepping stone to a great coaching opportunity. They have been terrible before and after Chip Kelly, what does that tell you?


IMO , Morris is either waiting for the Texas Tech gig, or even the Ok State job if the mullet man decides to go elsewhere..anyone who can resurrect an SMU program that has never been the same after the death penalty, must be one heck of a recruiter


----------



## canuckkiller

EdA
As I have told you I always hesitate to cogitate but ask Scott Frost about that -

WD


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> IMO , Morris is either waiting for the Texas Tech gig, or even the Ok State job if the mullet man decides to go elsewhere..anyone who can resurrect an SMU program that has never been the same after the death penalty, must be one heck of a recruiter


Texas Tech is a dead end deal, hard to recruit to Lubbock. They should have never run off Leach. Okie Lite is just Okie Lite, not a destination, just a layover spot, ask Les Miles and Gundy will depart for the right opportunity.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Texas Tech is a dead end deal, hard to recruit to Lubbock. They should have never run off Leach. Okie Lite is just Okie Lite, not a destination, just a layover spot, ask Les Miles and Gundy will depart for the right opportunity.



You forgot to add my guy Jimmy Johnson to that list...


----------



## bamajeff

Looks like Morris is going to Arkansas


----------



## BonMallari

bamajeff said:


> Looks like Morris is going to Arkansas


forgot that job was open...He will bring Arkansas back in a few years, if he can convince the East TX boys to cross the border and play in Little Rock...Glad my Horns dont have to play him or his teams in the near future...


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> forgot that job was open...He will bring Arkansas back in a few years, if he can convince the East TX boys to cross the border and play in Little Rock...Glad my Horns dont have to play him or his teams in the near future...


When the damn hillbillies abandoned the SWC for the SEC they unknowingly kissed their recruiting opportunities in Texas good bye. Chad Morris will change that and the hillbilly fortunes will be revived, the SEC West landscape is changing, hopefully for the better for TAMU and Arky.


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Tim, conjectural question and I ain't twisting your arm (or pulling your leg) to answer it: Do you think Urban was hamstrung vs. the Badgers by playing a "recovered" JT Barrett at QB as a 9th-year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> senior playing his last game or do you think apropos what went down in 2014 with "12-Gauge" Jones, the kid who lit up Meeshegun, Dwayne Haskins, could've given more bang for the Bucks in winning decisively and maybe merit more CFB playoff consideration as happened (59-0 if you were keeping score at home) in the 2014 B1G CG?
> 
> MG


That's a question lot's of people here are asking. JT has been a great leader and seems like a genuinely good kid so you really want him to succeed and be the man. He runs the read option very well but is very inconsistent in the passing game and can't improvise when things break down. Haskins looks really talented with a great arm and rose to the occasion when called upon in the Michigan game. That was a tough spot for a veteran qb let alone a rs freshman who only saw mop up duty. 
In my heart of hearts I think Haskins would have shredded the Wisconsin secondary. 
For as much hatred that people have for Meyer , I do admire his loyalty to JT, not just in this game but for standing behind him when lots of folks wanted a change at qb. this year.


----------



## Tim Mc

I forgot to add, even if the Bucks would have piled it on the Badgers Saturday night ,I wouldn't have cried about the CFP committee''s choice of Bama on Sunday. Championship teams don't give up 50+ points to Iowa!


----------



## roseberry

Who hates Meyer?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> Good luck ,Jacob. Here's a couple pics of my white whale, been pursuing him for 3 years.
> I've never actually seen him .


TreMENNNNdous whitetail deer!!!!

Good luck with him.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Just got my first free-range venison butchering done - a 170-pound doe that was coming off a NWR when my "good fortune," er, struck.
> 
> Hey, wait a minute, Jacob, you would have to entice me into mentioning "_*Butch*_-ering" - which is exactly what UcheaT continues to do with its HC search to replace B(o)tch Jones. Some are saying the Krispy Kreme King (Phats Phulmer), the new AD, may reach out to your ol' buddy The Chief for returning as DC, with Shoop retained as volunteer (lower-case "v") waterboy in the Adam Sandler mode.
> 
> To replace Frost (and wisely send him on his way to Lincoln ahead of hanging around for the New Year's Day bowl game), UCF just hired one of Marvin's "flyover country" boys, Josh Heupel, Aberdeen, S. Dak. and OU by way of three or four different flyover academies.
> 
> MG


Ole long neck doe? Those rascals are a viable option for the 140 grain Accubond by Nosler coming out of my .280.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Jacob, bring them cull back straps up here and I will show you how to cook them!(don't hunt 'em, do cook 'em!)


I’ll let you know if I whack one of them.


----------



## Dave Plesko

BonMallari said:


> who gets/wants the Oregon job, with Nike's involvement it could be a VERY appealing job for someone who runs a wide open scheme..guess that automatically eliminates Les Miles...early favorites include Sumlin, Tee Martin from USC, ...I bet they give Bryan Harsin a call at Boise St


I know that he is a friend of yours and that you have family in the area, but I'm in Boise at least monthly, and folks I talk to clearly tell me that Harsin has failed to inspire BSU fans and season ticket sales continue to decline. He followed a legend and that's tough duty. 

I doubt that he's even on Oregon's radar.


----------



## road kill

Just think, had "the" Ohio State played Mercer (like 'Bama did) instead of Oklahoma, they would be in!

What a sham.........


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> with the advent of the playoff, the "other bowls" have become meaningless..I still think there are too many...BUT I miss the NY day Big 4 events or the old BCS bowl games, it gave the cities a chance to shine and host an event....I will always remember getting a Rose sticker on my lapel from the Rose Bowl Queen and her court when they visited a place I worked...liked the beef bowl at Lawry's Prime Rib, and the teams visit to Disneyland..Heck I even attended a Rose Parade or three and watched QB John Sciarra and a Dick Vermeil coached team beat Ohio State that afternoon


I totally agree, way too many bowls! Almost makes all but the New Years Day bowls just another game. It used to be special, now everybody gets to play in a bowl game somewhere.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

road kill said:


> Just think, had "the" Ohio State played Mercer (like 'Bama did) instead of Oklahoma, they would be in!
> 
> What a sham.........


Just think, had they not lost by *31* to Iowa & *15*, @ night, in The Shoe, they’re in. 

Now if you want to argue a team shouldn’t get a bye week to The Playoffs, I’m good with that. Even though I loathe the idea of 8 teams, I’d be okay with 5 conference champs & 3 at large. There’s no perfect system every year. I think it’s obvious who the best 4 teams are, but I certainly think there are teams that could complain about being left out.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> I totally agree, way too many bowls! Almost makes all but the New Years Day bowls just another game. It used to be special, now everybody gets to play in a bowl game somewhere.


I have a really hard time accepting foreign teams playing in the Rose Bowl. I personally think the Bowls should be headed by the local Big 5 conference champ 
playing whoever is one of the 8 teams chosen. Rose for Pac 12, Peach for SEC, Cotton for less than 12, Fiesta for little 10, ACC the lowest rated of those 4 & the 
remaining 3 relegated by ratings. At least it would be worth watching the Rose Bowl parade again. I also think it would be good for ticket sales.


----------



## Migillicutty

road kill said:


> Just think, had "the" Ohio State played Mercer (like 'Bama did) instead of Oklahoma, they would be in!
> 
> What a sham.........


And just think, if they had play Mercer last year instead of Oklahoma they wouldn't have gotten in.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Congrats, 'Cutty ("McG") - now who's going to be "directing" FSU's defense for Taggart?
> 
> MG


Leading candidate is Leavitt. Good chance Cristobal is coming as well. Oregon could offer Cristobal the head job which would obviously throw a wrench in that plan. I do think they take a hard look at Sumlin. Probably going to be a few days before I know for sure what is going to happen. Need to welcome our head coach first. 

One quote I love from a rival coach, "recruiting against Fisher was really difficult, recruiting against Taggart is going to be hell"


----------



## Marvin S

What's needed is the REPUTATION Bowl! They could put AL, LSU, TX, FSU & USC,
Troy, Mercer & Sisters of Mercy in it & conduct their own little playoff!


----------



## crackerd

road kill said:


> Just think, had "the" Ohio State played Mercer (like 'Bama did) instead of Oklahoma, they would be in!
> 
> What a sham.........


Wait a minute, you mean tOSU (and Joe Pa State) having two DIII schools on their schedule every year in Rutgers and the Maryland Terriblins ain't compensatory enough?

MG


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Leading candidate is Leavitt. Good chance Cristobal is coming as well. Oregon could offer Cristobal the head job which would obviously throw a wrench in that plan. I do think they take a hard look at Sumlin. Probably going to be a few days before I know for sure what is going to happen. Need to welcome our head coach first.
> 
> One quote I love from a rival coach, "recruiting against Fisher was really difficult, recruiting against Taggart is going to be hell"


I get the "welcome", 'Cutty - just not so sure that Willie ain't a lot of promotion for a lot l*ess *production at his previous stops.

But one thing's for certain, to paraphrase the late, great Billy Preston: As for Taggart's career trajectory, 








Willie *don't* go 'round in circles...

MG


----------



## road kill

crackerd said:


> Wait a minute, you mean tOSU (and Joe Pa State) having two DIII schools on their schedule every year in Rutgers and the Maryland Terriblins ain't compensatory enough?
> 
> MG


Yep, that's what I'm sayin'!

I believe Rutgers, Maryland, Nortwestern, Iowa and even Nebraska could beat the Mercer Bears.

In fact, I think UW Whitewater could give them a game!


----------



## Migillicutty

Doubt Fisher, Meyer, Dabo, or Saban for that matter would have been winning championships at any of the Schools Taggart has coached. What he has done is massively improve every team he has been a part of. He has adapted his offense to fit his personnel and has recruited very well. One of the reasons I wanted him was that I had the confidence that if things didn't work out well from a W/L perspective he would leave the cupboard very full. 

All in all I think this was a good move for all involved and TAMU got who they wanted and we did as well. Now my Christmas wish is a home and away with Tamu.


----------



## roseberry

If Cristobal comes to work with Taggart they will lock down recruiting in the sunshine state.....imo.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Meh. Patrick Surtain Jr. is coming to LSU.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Meh. Patrick Surtain Jr. is coming to LSU.


 Looks likely but FSU has a better shot now, albeit slim. We had no shot previously. Just be glad you are getting him this year. Rose is right for the future of recruiting in the state if both Taggart and Cristobal are coaching at FSU. That said no one is going to them all.


----------



## roseberry

I had forgotten about Willie taggart's success at Western Kentucky. I think my thumbs down maybe changing


----------



## crackerd

Dave Plesko said:


> I know that he is a friend of yours and that you have family in the area, but I'm in Boise at least monthly, and folks I talk to clearly tell me that Harsin has failed to inspire BSU fans and season ticket sales continue to decline. He followed a legend and that's tough duty.
> 
> I doubt that he's even on Oregon's radar.


Agree with Boise's "ordinariness" under Harsin. Wondering what our resident "flyover country" coaching guru (Marv of course) would think about Granny Lou Holtz out of retirement and heading the Quack Attack? And Granny Lou bringing one of his (and Marvin's) "contemporaries" along for endowing *Zer-0-gon* with a better mascot?

'Cutty ("McG"), your/our/Uga's man Pruitt to UcheaT for better or worse. I say don't let the door hit him in the moneybags on the way out...

MG


----------



## Zach Fisher

THE GAME this weekend!!! (No not "the game") THE GAME.

GO NAVY!!!! BEAT ARMY !!!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Agree with Boise's "ordinariness" under Harsin. Wondering what our resident "flyover country" coaching guru (Marv of course) would think about Granny Lou Holtz out of retirement and heading the Quack Attack? And Granny Lou bringing one of his (and Marvin's) "contemporaries" along for endowing *Zer-0-gon* with a better mascot?
> 
> 'Cutty ("McG"), your/our/Uga's man Pruitt to UcheaT for better or worse. I say don't let the door hit him in the moneybags on the way out...
> 
> MG


Think ol Jer jer might be outkicking his coverage. UT better hope he can keep little jer jer locked up long enough to find an offensive coordinator before he asks for the all 22 footage of sorority row.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Think ol Jer jer might be outkicking his coverage. UT better hope he can keep little jer jer locked up long enough to find an offensive coordinator before he asks for the all 22 footage of sorority row.


'Cutty - with that intel you may have just opened the door for the return of Joey Freshwater to Tuscaloosa - OK, Joey Freshwater *Sr.*, a/k/a Monte Kiffin, as Saban's stopgap DC. Nah, but whoever it is, I may warm to him more than to Pruitt, who was a little too ambitious (and amphibious?) as his lasting impression.

Surprised Saban's letting him stay on through the CFB playoffs, too. But I also can foresee ol' Korpulent Kreme-Phild the AD scheduling a New Year's Eve scrimmage vs. Belmont at Neyland to determine the seventh- or eighth-best CFB team in the state this year, and having contractual terms that require his new HC to get the Viles prepared for it.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Pruitt to Tennessee as head coach? Are we talking about the same Jeremy Pruitt that just got BOOGED as Bama DC?

Is this what the "great pumpkin" was brought back to make happen? Thumbs down for the vols!

That said, I'm always proud for a local boy to do well!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Snow in The BR, but nothing in NE Louisiana. 1 squirrel & heard maybe 2 crows. These animals need to wake up. I haven’t made a morning hunt all year without seeing a deer. I need that streak to continue.


----------



## swliszka

Baker Mayfield QB/Oklahoma. No skin in the game but curious as to your collective (posters) wisdom on his potential?


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> Looks likely but FSU has a better shot now, albeit slim. We had no shot previously. Just be glad you are getting him this year. Rose is right for the future of recruiting in the state if both Taggart and Cristobal are coaching at FSU. That said no one is going to them all.


Cristobal just got the Oregon job


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Cristobal just got the Oregon job


Doggone good rebound from the 2012 FIU debacle and makes him maybe the second- or third-best "limb" on Saban's coaching tree. Deservedly.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> Cristobal just got the Oregon job


Was afraid they would do that. Makes a whole lot of sense for both parties. He will likely be able to salvage quite a bit of the class in Oregon and the players really wanted him. Would have liked to have him in Tally but Taggart has other options and is already doing a great job on the recruiting trail for us.


----------



## roseberry

swliszka said:


> Baker Mayfield QB/Oklahoma. No skin in the game but curious as to your collective (posters) wisdom on his potential?


Potential? He will be voted the best player in football this weekend, has won his conference, he is headed to the college football playoff where he has a great chance to win a National Championship. In my opinion he has reached the Pinnacle of his sport! But he still has the potential to win a couple of more very important games. What he does after his retirement is up to him!


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> Potential? He will be voted the best player in football this weekend, has won his conference, he is headed to the college football playoff where he has a great chance to win a National Championship. In my opinion he has reached the Pinnacle of his sport! But he still has the potential to win a couple of more very important games. What he does after his retirement is up to him!


Retirement? From the NFL? Do you think he won't be drafted in the NFL? I don't know much about him but I watched him beat TCU and he looked like an good NFL prospect to me.


----------



## crackerd

John, you'll have to forgive rose, he's suffering from PPTSD (pigskin post-traumatic stress syndrome) brought on by thoughts of another QB from All Bran (and also a near-unanimous Heisman winner) who could have​​​ retired from his college earnings without ever going to the NFL. (And may have taken a pay cut when he joined the Carolina Panthers.)

MG



John Robinson said:


> Retirement? From the NFL? Do you think he won't be drafted in the NFL? I don't know much about him but I watched him beat TCU and he looked like an good NFL prospect to me.


----------



## swliszka

I have followed Carson Wentz from his North Dakota State UniversityQB days (Fargo, ND) and considering his non-SEC origins was called up last season while hunting geese in a ND corn field and did well. This year with the Eagles he has done very well. Tom Brady, PATS, was a 6th round pick and he is the QB of national/historic record. Bill Beliceck likes smart. under rated but teachable players. Considering all the hyped-up failures coming out of college ball..it reminds me of FT training. The "program" trainers who dismiss intuitive training with confused goals.A pause to reflect. Your dog your time and money. Athletes share the same issues. Not all get the highest achievements- why Ex-jock.


----------



## EdA

swliszka said:


> I have followed Carson Wentz from his North Dakota State UniversityQB days (Fargo, ND) and considering his non-SEC origins was called up last season while hunting geese in a ND corn field and did well. This year with the Eagles he has done very well. Tom Brady, PATS, was a 6th round pick and he is the QB of national/historic record. Bill Beliceck likes smart. under rated but teachable players. Considering all the hyped-up failures coming out of college ball..it reminds me of FT training. The "program" trainers who dismiss intuitive training with confused goals.A pause to reflect. Your dog your time and money. Athletes share the same issues. Not all get the highest achievements- why Ex-jock.


If my memory serves me Carson Wentz was far from obscure as the second overall pick in the 2016 draft.


----------



## swliszka

Bur people questioned his NDSU "Bison" pedigree. Little "Great Expectations."


----------



## Marvin S

swliszka said:


> Bur people questioned his NDSU "Bison" pedigree. Little "Great Expectations."


I'd disagree with that somewhat. If you fit the profile you are definitely going to get a look. I think the results of 
personnel people in all the sports doing their homework show all players do not come from the big 5. Most do as 
they have been the premier players but the outliers are still there. Best Tight end NFL prospect this year is a 
Jackrabbit from a school a little south of ND State .


----------



## swliszka

Happy, happy, happy Marvin. The only game the Bison lost this year was the "Marker" game to SD. You and Wayne Anderson can be happy. Bisons have a big play-off game today. They (Bisons) have several 9-man team starters. Less is more out in prairie country..Eastern sport talkers are "surprised" despite Wentz round pick can do the job for the Eagles out of ND? What do they know? Coastal bias plus southern preference. Remember Roger Maris was from ND and he has his own museum @ the Fargo Mall. You betcha!


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Retirement? From the NFL? Do you think he won't be drafted in the NFL? I don't know much about him but I watched him beat TCU and he looked like an good NFL prospect to me.


Oh, Swizz was talking about that Sunday League? I don't know much about what they do in that Sunday League but he has certainly reach his potential in football!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Go army........beat navy !


----------



## swliszka

Baker Mayfield (OK) was awarded the Heisman. He inherits the Heisman Curse? Baker has been a very "bad boy" and will see if he can rise above all the non-performers. Staubach and even Pliunkett set the standard. OJ ? My favorite was Joseph Bellino (Navy) and I later played against his 1st cousin John Bellino, a great college pitcher(Western CT State University). Memories.


----------



## Marvin S

swliszka said:


> Happy, happy, happy Marvin. The only game the Bison lost this year was the "Marker" game to SD. You and Wayne Anderson can be happy. Bisons have a big play-off game today. They (Bisons) have several 9-man team starters. Less is more out in prairie country..Eastern sport talkers are "surprised" despite Wentz round pick can do the job for the Eagles out of ND? What do they know? Coastal bias plus southern preference. Remember Roger Maris was from ND and he has his own museum @ the Fargo Mall. You betcha!


The marker game will be 2 weeks from now when a true champion is crowned, not a selection committee champion!
A play by a SD State player made top 10 on ESPN last night .


----------



## swliszka

Marvin. will your SD boy make it to the NFL and do something? Time will tell. Maybe he has the "Janklow Curse" ?


----------



## crackerd

swliszka said:


> Marvin. will your SD boy make it to the NFL and do something? Time will tell. Maybe he has the "Janklow Curse" ?


Wait a minute with that "curse," Stan - are you talking about the late (and thus no longer imprisoned!) South Dakota governor Bill Janklow, or mine and Marv's old buddy from the Palouse by way of Coral Gables, Sam Janko_vich?_

In other CFB news, we need to have jgsanders link us up with more favorable Clemps news (recruiting, Dabo on next season's Dancing With the Stars, IPTAY taking over the New York Stock Exchange, etc.) so as to move the Clemps into the favorite position for the upcoming playoff semifinal against 'Bama. Hate to break Bon's scoop, but 'Bama is now a 2.5-3 point favorite and that just ain't fair! Makes the Tide the favorite for the 110th time in the last 111 games - and we know how at least two or three of those have turned out! So get on it, jg.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Wait a minute with that "curse," Stan - are you talking about the late (and thus no longer imprisoned!) South Dakota governor Bill Janklow, or mine and Marv's old buddy from the Palouse by way of Coral Gables, Sam Janko_vich?_
> 
> In other CFB news, we need to have jgsanders link us up with more favorable Clemps news (recruiting, Dabo on next season's Dancing With the Stars, IPTAY taking over the New York Stock Exchange, etc.) so as to move the Clemps into the favorite position for the upcoming playoff semifinal against 'Bama. Hate to break Bon's scoop, but 'Bama is now a 2.5-3 point favorite and that just ain't fair! Makes the Tide the favorite for the 110th time in the last 111 games - and we know how at least two or three of those have turned out! So get on it, jg.
> 
> MG


I'm fairly sure that Swiz was injecting the needle. what Janklow proved was the SD way, 
"No one is above the law". As Joe Foss, also one of our more illustrious residents found out 
when doing a little baiting.


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> Wait a minute with that "curse," Stan - are you talking about the late (and thus no longer imprisoned!) South Dakota governor Bill Janklow, or mine and Marv's old buddy from the Palouse by way of Coral Gables, Sam Janko_vich?_
> 
> In other CFB news, we need to have jgsanders link us up with more favorable Clemps news (recruiting, Dabo on next season's Dancing With the Stars, IPTAY taking over the New York Stock Exchange, etc.) so as to move the Clemps into the favorite position for the upcoming playoff semifinal against 'Bama. Hate to break Bon's scoop, but 'Bama is now a 2.5-3 point favorite and that just ain't fair! Makes the Tide the favorite for the 110th time in the last 111 games - and we know how at least two or three of those have turned out! So get on it, jg.
> 
> MG


Cracker, I have never seen anything like this at Clemandson in my lifetime. We were suppose to fade away after a once in a lifetime QB Deshaun Watson and the entire offense went pro. I watched our now QB Bryant at the spring game last year (Deshaun only played 1 series) and he was awful. I mean awful! Fast forward a year and a half and here we are.

I know it won't last, but our coaching staff is intact for the 3rd straight year. Not many distractions here. Just soaking it in my friend.


----------



## swliszka

Marvin got the point  In SD you don't drive thru 4-way stop-signed intersections at 90 mph (without stopping) and kill Harley ridden motorcyclists. You also don't rag on Minnesota after serving as SD Governor and move to the Twin Cities, MN for employment. Janklow was a real piece of work. He made Ventura look like a statesmen.

Research the Heisman Curse. Mayfield's Feb arrest ,etc(youtube), Ohio State Sept spearing of OS logo, Nov X Kansas a triple "F" with a crotch grab...good start..


----------



## crackerd

swliszka said:


> Marvin got the point  In SD you don't drive thru 4-way stop-signed intersections at 90 mph (without stopping) and kill Harley ridden motorcyclists. You also don't rag on Minnesota after serving as SD Governor and move to the Twin Cities, MN for employment. *Janklow was a real piece of work. He made Ventura look like a statesmen.
> 
> Research the Heisman Curse. Mayfield's Feb arrest ,etc(youtube), Ohio State Sept spearing of OS logo, Nov X Kansas a triple "F" with a crotch grab...good start..*


Stan, as J the B (Ventura) and "The Polish Hammer" (Ivan P) were occasional training partners (not retriever training!) way back when, I presume you're crediting Baker Mayfield with a "good start" toward joining the WWE. Those antics will also ensure he fits right in, in the NFL - unless he chooses to channel the spirit of another Okie from Texas, Joe Don Looney, and become an elephant boy (irrespective becoming the _*Red*_ Elephants' - 'Bama's - boy, of course).

MG


----------



## swliszka

Well crackered ..we have an ex-professional "rassler" currently in our FT family (pro) with his own DVDS. I saw him out for his first interaction with the dogs before he came over to our "darkside." Nice guy. Challenge question. Do you need a clue?


----------



## bjoiner

swliszka said:


> Well crackered ..we have an ex-professional "rassler" currently in our FT family (pro) with his own DVDS. I saw him out for his first interaction with the dogs before he came over to our "darkside." Nice guy. Challenge question. Do you need a clue?


I do. I do. Call on me. He dang sure doesn’t look like one now.


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> Stan, as J the B (Ventura) and "The Polish Hammer" (Ivan P) were occasional training partners (not retriever training!) way back when, I presume you're crediting Baker Mayfield with a "good start" toward joining the WWE. Those antics will also ensure he fits right in, in the NFL - unless he chooses to channel the spirit of another Okie from Texas, Joe Don Looney, and become an elephant boy (irrespective becoming the _*Red*_ Elephants' - 'Bama's - boy, of course).
> 
> MG


Joe Don was on a different level than Baker Mayfield. His parents were friends of my parents so I was very aware of his athletic ability and his weirdness. He loved to fight and he was known to be violent indeed beating a fellow OU student senseless. Everyone was reasonably sure he had some chemical impairment. Then he was off to Nepal to meditate.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> Joe Don was on a different level than Baker Mayfield. His parents were friends of my parents so I was very aware of his athletic ability and his weirdness. He loved to fight and he was known to be violent indeed beating a fellow OU student senseless. Everyone was reasonably sure he had some chemical impairment. Then he was off to Nepal to meditate.


 When ESPN's 30 for 30 "The Best Who Never Was" aired a few years back featuring Marcus Dupree, I thought, Wow, as great as Dupree was before injuries caused his star to flicker out, that's a mighty rich title for a documentary film if you held him up to ol' Joe Don. 

Sports Illustrated must've been thinking the same thing because it recently published a little reflection on Joe Don's "greatness" on and off the football field (and battlefield) (and coca leaf-growing field) titled "The Greatest Player Who Never Was." Corroborates EdA's assessment of "chemical impairment" - the dude had some powerfully juice-induced guns on him - and wheels, too! Supposedly put a bad case of 'roid-rage whup-arse on Bud Wilkinson's top assistant coach that somehow crazily enough punched his ticket to...the NFL.

For a lot of us aspirants (even to levels far short of the NFL) who might've had "Nonconformist" taped across our football helmets and often found ourselves thrown onto the "suicide squad" because of it, Joe Don was the embodiment of "You can't get enough of this guy - even when he gives you too much to process about him that you really would rather not know for conformity's sake." I still find him a fascinating piece of work to this day.

MG


----------



## swliszka

Bubba Joiner with a geographic clue got it! He even knew one of his ring opponents. The winner of the blue !


----------



## crackerd

swliszka said:


> Bubba Joiner with a geographic clue got it! He even knew one of his ring opponents. The winner of the blue !


'Fraid I'm filing a protest with the FT committee (Marvin S., sole member), Stan. "A geographic clue" doesn't cut it - a few of us might've witheld that clue in deference to some of his more vaunted geographic forerunners - like, you know, Lou Thesz of Banat, Mich. in the UP.

Stawski couldn't hold a tapered candle to ol' Lou. And *certainly not to this guy* whose name's not terribly unlike yours and also is more in "the black corner" closer to our own age group...By the way, *Zbyszko was great in the old film "Night and the City"* which showed up on TCM a couple weeks ago - I want to think he may have been managed during filming whilst in the UK by our colourfully promotional mate Polmaise.

MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> When ESPN's 30 for 30 "The Best Who Never Was" aired a few years back featuring Marcus Dupree, I thought, Wow, as great as Dupree was before injuries caused his star to flicker out, that's a mighty rich title for a documentary film if you held him up to ol' Joe Don.
> 
> Sports Illustrated must've been thinking the same thing because it recently published a little reflection on Joe Don's "greatness" on and off the football field (and battlefield) (and coca leaf-growing field) titled "The Greatest Player Who Never Was." Corroborates EdA's assessment of "chemical impairment" - the dude had some powerfully juice-induced guns on him - and wheels, too! Supposedly put a bad case of 'roid-rage whup-arse on Bud Wilkinson's top assistant coach that somehow crazily enough punched his ticket to...the NFL.
> 
> For a lot of us aspirants (even to levels far short of the NFL) who might've had "Nonconformist" taped across our football helmets and often found ourselves thrown onto the "suicide squad" because of it, Joe Don was the embodiment of "You can't get enough of this guy - even when he gives you too much to process about him that you really would rather not know for conformity's sake." I still find him a fascinating piece of work to this day.
> 
> MG


Legendary tales from my youth and corroborated by others, Joe Don and a friend of his I knew were driving on University Drive in Fort Worth one evening when Joe Don chose to intimidate another driver and his date who were driving a Trans Am or similar muscle car. When the driver had enough and shot Looney (an appropriate name) the finger Joe Don decided to jump out of his car at a red light, jump on the victim’s car, and pound it into a crumpled mass as he jumped on the trunk, hood, and top and pounded away to the horror of the victim and his date.


----------



## roseberry

Rasslin', Dakota football history and whack job Texas athletes........

I sure hope some "meaningless and insignificant bowl games" get underway soon!


----------



## swliszka

roseberry..#1044..rejoice your Senate election is over..so now the serious issues return...how many upcoming bowl games?


----------



## roseberry

swliszka said:


> roseberry..#1044..rejoice your Senate election is over..so now the serious issues return...how many upcoming bowl games?


Queue quiet piano background music and dark screen with logo.

What if I told you we'd be discussing 125 year old wrestlers.........
What if I told you one member would talk about long gone indiscriminate Texas athletes and another would know him personally.........
What if I told you, due to boredom the topic of choice would be division 2 college football from two pheasant hunting states..........
What if I told you someone would even bring up a flawed senate race, a flawed candidate and a flawed governor who made it all happen............
RTFPN films presents a 30 for 30, "A Thread Derailed"........


----------



## crackerd

Doggone it, rose, you've gone for entertainment value, but _*what if "one rtf member" told you*_...of wanting to provide Stan with a little parable about his political "rejoicing" from back when "one member" was an Alabama whack job athlete - ok, whack job athlete _from _Alabama. Had a teammate at the time who went on to star at an SEC school that shall go unnamed. But as has been known from cave man flying wedge football there's no "I" in team and this particular teammate needed a little reminder. Back then we (including "one member") were told only by coaches not to _*drink*_ Coke, but most of us defied that. "One member" was taking a whirlpool and chugging a can when a mouse scurried past into the training room. Hunter-gatherer instincts got the bettter of "one member" and a direct hit from the Coke can yielded the appropriate "reminder trophy," which was given a proper burial and "mounting" deep inside the webbing of my teammate's helmet. 

A week later we're huddled up before the biggest game of the year when in the middle of the coach's pep talk, his nose turned up as did the players' around him, including... Well, let's just say that "one member" faked a swoon and blurted out, "It's L----! - And it's coming from his helmet!" At which time he yanked off the helmet, turned it rightside up and almost passed out when the deceased and dessicated "reminder" fell to the ground. We (including "one member") proceeded to lose the big game by a lopsided score, but "one member" had done all he possibly could to ensure that when it came to teamwork on the field, "we" (including "one member") smelled a rat! 

So let the "insignificant and meaningless bowl games" begin - and the major ones follow in short order! And let that "30 for 30" as produced and directed by rose run on a continuous loop during the holiday season!

MG


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Queue quiet piano background music and dark screen with logo.
> 
> What if I told you, due to boredom the topic of choice would be division 2 college football from two pheasant hunting states..........


For those of us who lived there the term is Harvest not hunt as there is no shortage. Canned wild pheasant is really . 

Don't be attempting to put down a couple of schools earning their right to play each other for the FCS National Championship
rather than talking their way into it.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> For those of us who lived there the term is Harvest not hunt as there is no shortage. Canned wild pheasant is really .
> 
> Don't be attempting to put down a couple of schools earning their right to play each other for the FCS National Championship
> rather than talking their way into it.


I thought I was the one who said none of the top 4, including Bama, deserve the honor this year?


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> I thought I was the one who said none of the top 4, including Bama, deserve the honor this year?


Deserving or not, they were given the opportunity. At least 3 earned it :razz:.


----------



## roseberry

#1 loss to Syracuse 
#2 loss to Iowa state
#3 30+ point loss to Auburn 
#4 loss to Auburn 

UCF is undefeated, Wisconsin has one loss just like the top 4 teams. I would have no issue with either of these two plugging into a spot in the playoff regardless of who the committee could have dropped out. 

Which teams have demonstrated they are better than those the committee chose in your opinion , Marvin?

When making your selections remember, this will be the third straight year the big ten has scored zero points in the playoff.


----------



## bjoiner

roseberry said:


> #1 loss to Syracuse
> #2 loss to Iowa state
> #3 30+ point loss to Auburn
> #4 loss to Auburn
> 
> UCF is undefeated, Wisconsin has one loss just like the top 4 teams. I would have no issue with either of these two plugging into a spot in the playoff regardless of who the committee could have dropped out.
> 
> Which teams have demonstrated they are better than those the committee chose in your opinion , Marvin?
> 
> When making your selections remember, this will be the third straight year the big ten has scored zero points in the playoff.


UGA only lost by 23, but then avenged that loss by 21 points in the SEC Championship. Don’t get no love.


----------



## roseberry

bjoiner said:


> UGA only lost by 23, but then avenged that loss by 21 points in the SEC Championship. Don’t get no love.


Only 23, My bad, I think it was 40 - 7 when I turned it off..


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> #1 loss to Syracuse
> #2 loss to Iowa state
> #3 30+ point loss to Auburn
> #4 loss to Auburn
> 
> UCF is undefeated, Wisconsin has one loss just like the top 4 teams. I would have no issue with either of these two plugging into a spot in the playoff regardless of who the committee could have dropped out.
> 
> Which teams have demonstrated they are better than those the committee chose in your opinion , Marvin?
> 
> When making your selections remember, this will be the third straight year the big ten has scored zero points in the playoff.


John, IMO, a team should not be idle the day conference championships are decided & make the playoff!
They should be automatically disqualified.


----------



## road kill

roseberry said:


> #1 loss to Syracuse
> #2 loss to Iowa state
> #3 30+ point loss to Auburn
> #4 loss to Auburn
> 
> UCF is undefeated, Wisconsin has one loss just like the top 4 teams. I would have no issue with either of these two plugging into a spot in the playoff regardless of who the committee could have dropped out.
> 
> Which teams have demonstrated they are better than those the committee chose in your opinion , Marvin?
> 
> When making your selections remember, this will be the third straight year the big ten has scored zero points in the playoff.


Wisconsin needed to beat the Ohio State.
They didn't, no complaints here.

I think next year they will be in the mix again.

I like Clemson to win it all.
But man can Oklahoma can score.

Best NFL player ever from Alabama?

Played for Lombardi's Packers, one of the finest gentlemen that ever lived! EVER!


----------



## bamajeff

Marvin S said:


> John, IMO, a team should not be idle the day conference championships are decided & make the playoff!They should be automatically disqualified.


I disagree. I think the committee should pick the 4 best teams. So far, this is what they've attempted to do, IMO. Ohio St benefited last year, but were left out this year. Some years some conferences have better teams than the others, just the way it is. This year it was the SEC, but it's all cyclical. Won't be too long until we have 2 from the B1G or the PAC 12 and someone else(SEC) gets left out. Mid 90's up until Saban's first title run at LSU, the SEC would've been left out a few times as they should have. Michigan, Ohio St, USC, Oklahoma, Texas were all superior programs during that time.


----------



## crackerd

bamajeff said:


> I disagree. I think the committee should pick the 4 best teams. So far, this is what they've attempted to do, IMO. Ohio St benefited last year, but were left out this year. Some years some conferences have better teams than the others, just the way it is. This year it was the SEC, but it's all cyclical. Won't be too long until we have 2 from the B1G or the PAC 12 and someone else(SEC) gets left out. Mid 90's up until Saban's first title run at LSU, the SEC would've been left out a few times as they should have. Michigan, Ohio St, USC, Oklahoma, Texas were all superior programs during that time.


Whoa, man! - Marvin's got his own CFB playoff committee and specific selection criteria!






MG


----------



## crackerd

road kill said:


> Best NFL player ever from Alabama?
> 
> Played for Lombardi's Packers, one of the finest gentlemen that ever lived! EVER!
> 
> View attachment 64761


road kill, awfully nice of you to make that declaration - feel the same on all fronts myself about No. 15 from Sidney Lanier High School, Montgomery, Ala., and 17th round Packers' draft choice by way of a very ebbing at the time Crimson Tide.

But...history might disagree with us and put up as "the best ever from 'Bama" another gent who played down the line from "the other end," one Paul Bear Bryant: *Don Hutson*. Pretty doggone magnificent at his trade - which was pass catching - and a better receiver than any other player before or, according to some, since.

MG


----------



## road kill

crackerd said:


> road kill, awfully nice of you to make that declaration - feel the same on all fronts myself about No. 15 from Sidney Lanier High School, Montgomery, Ala., and 17th round Packers' draft choice by way of a very ebbing at the time Crimson Tide.
> 
> But...history might disagree with us and put up as "the best ever from 'Bama" another gent who played down the line from "the other end," one Paul Bear Bryant: *Don Hutson*. Pretty doggone magnificent at his trade - which was pass catching - and a better receiver than any other player before or, according to some, since.
> 
> MG


Though Hutson was a magnificent receiver for his day, he did not have the leadership qualities Starr displayed both on and off the field.

Bart and Cherry Starr graced this planet!

I had the wonderful good fortune to have met them, and I have Barts autograph.
It hangs on my wall next to Stan Musials.
In between is a picture of Lombardi, Starr and Bratkowski moments before the ice bowl finale!

Men to look up to!


Nothing negative towards Hutson, jmo.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Whoa, man! - Marvin's got his own CFB playoff committee and specific selection criteria!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG


There has been & there will come another day when your nose will be pressed against the glass with envy 
as others become recipients of an unestablished criteria!


----------



## bamajeff

Marvin S said:


> There has been & there will come another day when your nose will be pressed against the glass with envy as others become recipients of an unestablished criteria!


As long as the committee is trying to pick the 4 best teams, I’m ok with that. So far, that’s what they have tried to do and have gotten it right each year. JMO


----------



## BonMallari

bamajeff said:


> As long as the committee is trying to pick the 4 best teams, I’m ok with that. So far, that’s what they have tried to do and have gotten it right each year. JMO


what the committee says and what the committee does are two different things...They say they want things decided ON THE FIELD of play...but they are deciding which 4 teams get to decide that....


can anyone name any other bowl game match up except for your personal favorite team?

Never thought I would miss the BCS Bowls, but they gave us much better match ups

The Playoff scenario has made the other Bowls meaningless


----------



## bamajeff

BonMallari said:


> what the committee says and what the committee does are two different things...They say they want things decided ON THE FIELD of play...but they are deciding which 4 teams get to decide that....can anyone name any other bowl game match up except for your personal favorite team?Never thought I would miss the BCS Bowls, but they gave us much better match upsThe Playoff scenario has made the other Bowls meaningless


The committee has said from the beginning that their goal is to pick the 4 best teams to play in the playoff. IMO, that's what they've done. I would be perfectly fine with using the BCS rankings to choose the 4 and take the human factor out of the equation. Though, guess which 4 teams were the top 4 using the old BCS rankings system? The same 4 the committee picked. You think it's bad now, we'll have 8 teams in not-so-distant future.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> ...The Playoff scenario has made the other Bowls meaningless


Not meaningless to 'Vegas and your friends "the playas." But probably the only reason the likes of the YuGoDaddyWeedwacker Bowl continue to exist.

And all the more reason to save the bowl system from meaningless*ness* by expanding the playoffs to 16 teams and turning the playoffs into 15 postseason games that count. 

Subtract two regular-season nonconference or cupcake games from the Power 5 teams, and you got a playoff that could begin the week before Christmas at eight of the established bowl game sites, then play four more at the bigger bowl venues the next week, then your semis on New Years and CFB championship game on the same date it's been played since the playoff began.

MG


----------



## road kill

BonMallari said:


> what the committee says and what the committee does are two different things...They say they want things decided ON THE FIELD of play...but they are deciding which 4 teams get to decide that....
> 
> 
> can anyone name any other bowl game match up except for your personal favorite team?
> 
> Never thought I would miss the BCS Bowls, but they gave us much better match ups
> 
> The Playoff scenario has made the other Bowls meaningless


Yes I can;

the Ohio State and USC

THE U & Bucky

Those should be pretty entertaining games!


----------



## Marvin S

road kill said:


> Yes I can;
> 
> the Ohio State and USC
> 
> THE U & Bucky
> 
> Those should be pretty entertaining games!


Possibly the game between "We Are" & the Huskies might fit into that scenario.


----------



## John Robinson

bamajeff said:


> The committee has said from the beginning that their goal is to pick the 4 best teams to play in the playoff. IMO, that's what they've done. I would be perfectly fine with using the BCS rankings to choose the 4 and take the human factor out of the equation. Though, guess which 4 teams were the top 4 using the old BCS rankings system? The same 4 the committee picked. You think it's bad now, we'll have 8 teams in not-so-distant future.


That would be a move in the right direction as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## bamajeff

John Robinson said:


> That would be a move in the right direction as far as I'm concerned.


I'm against expansion. It lessens the importance of the regular season. That's what makes college football unique and special. Every game, every week matters. I would argue it means a little less now than it used to under the BCS system. Expansion makes it even more diluted. Say your team is 11-0 going into rivalry week....just rest all your key players because you're in anyway. We see it now in the NFL in week 16 and 17.


----------



## jgsanders

bamajeff said:


> As long as the committee is trying to pick the 4 best teams, I’m ok with that. So far, that’s what they have tried to do and have gotten it right each year. JMO


Amen! 
The math behind the 4 team semi-final playoff/championship play in games to date
Winners averaging 38.5 points per game
Losers averaging 13.2 points per game
That's a 25+ point margin of victory with the 4 team playoff in the semi final games....no need to add more water in the mix.

One of my favorite Top Gun quotes modified for the CFB playoffs...
"The plaque for the alternates is down in the ladies room!"


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

All these games for yuppies & LSU/ND will be The Best Game of The Bowl Season.


----------



## Marvin S

bamajeff said:


> I'm against expansion. It lessens the importance of the regular season. That's what makes college football unique and special. Every game, every week matters. I would argue it means a little less now than it used to under the BCS system. Expansion makes it even more diluted. Say your team is 11-0 going into rivalry week....just rest all your key players because you're in anyway. We see it now in the NFL in week 16 and 17.


Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When did AL's season end?


----------



## bamajeff

Marvin S said:


> Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When did AL's season end?


Hopefully under the confetti on Jan 8


----------



## road kill

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All these games for yuppies & LSU/ND will be The Best Game of The Bowl Season.


Do they have 12 wins between them?


----------



## bamajeff

The next 30 for 30: "The ********* vs the Catholics"


----------



## John Robinson

bamajeff said:


> I'm against expansion. It lessens the importance of the regular season. That's what makes college football unique and special. Every game, every week matters. I would argue it means a little less now than it used to under the BCS system. Expansion makes it even more diluted. Say your team is 11-0 going into rivalry week....just rest all your key players because you're in anyway. We see it now in the NFL in week 16 and 17.


I really prefer the old, pre BCS AP-Coaches poll. It was fairly arbitrary, but we got to argue about it all off season and the main bowl games were still meaningful. The big 10-PAC 10 Rose Bowl game was a big deal. I'm sure the Cotton, Orange and Sugar bowls meant a lot in those regions.

If you are going to legitimize a National Champion by having play offs, you need eight teams to make it legitimate. I live in Montana where you're either a Grizzly fan or Bobcat fan, both belong to the Big Sky Conference which participates in a National playoff system that takes all December. Believe me, teams play every game all season like it's their last, and the end of the season rivalry game is hard fought. I think your worries are misplaced.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All these games for yuppies & LSU/ND will be The Best Game of The Bowl Season.


Your team has improved a lot since you were writing them off early in the season. The Fighting Irish wiped out my team then laid an egg against Miami. I expect an LSU blowout over Notre Dame, but best game depends on who you're rooting for. This year is m looking forward to OSU-USC.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

road kill said:


> Do they have 12 wins between them?


Almost 1,700.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bamajeff said:


> The next 30 for 30: "The ********* vs the Catholics"


Believe it or not, there’s a notable amount of people in Sourh Louisiana (Specifically The NO & Laffy areas.) that will be pulling for ND.


----------



## bamajeff

John Robinson said:


> If you are going to legitimize a National Champion by having play offs, you need eight teams to make it legitimate.


Why 8 to make it legitimate? I strongly disagree. Very rarely are there more than 3 or 4 truly deserving teams to play for the title(sometimes less). By deserving, I mean having an entire body of work with little to no blemish being very good to great from beginning to end. I realize that FBS is the only sport that doesn't have a large playoff pool to decide its championship. I would argue that's what makes it great. Each week, each game matters. Lose and you very well may be out of contention. Were you decrying the 'legitimacy' when USC and Oklahoma played for the title in 2004 and Auburn was on the outside looking in? They had a MUCH stronger case for inclusion than any of the teams that got left out this year.


----------



## jgsanders

John Robinson said:


> I really prefer the old, pre BCS AP-Coaches poll. It was fairly arbitrary, but we got to argue about it all off season and the main bowl games were still meaningful. The big 10-PAC 10 Rose Bowl game was a big deal. I'm sure the Cotton, Orange and Sugar bowls meant a lot in those regions.
> 
> If you are going to legitimize a National Champion by having play offs, you need eight teams to make it legitimate. I live in Montana where you're either a Grizzly fan or Bobcat fan, both belong to the Big Sky Conference which participates in a National playoff system that takes all December. Believe me, teams play every game all season like it's their last, and the end of the season rivalry game is hard fought. I think your worries are misplaced.


John, just food for thought...if adding 2 extra teams in the mix for the Natty 4 years ago lessened the significance of the other bowls, what would improve in the significance of the other bowls by adding 4 more playoff teams to make it 8? 

Did any any of you guys see the ND state/ Wofford "playoff" game? Yawner. 35-10 at halftime and 2 completely different classes of teams. That kind of a playoff is not enjoyable. 

The 2016 trophy doesn't have an asterisk on it for only beating OSU and BAMA to get it. That's pretty legitimate in my book.


----------



## John Robinson

Hey guys, it's not like I have any power over whether they expand the playoffs or not, it's just my opinion. Like I said before, my preference would be no playoff or "championship game", but if they are going to have playoff games, have a real playoff. I think the body of work argument is a joke.


----------



## bamajeff

John Robinson said:


> Hey guys, it's not like I have any power over whether they expand the playoffs or not, it's just my opinion. Like I said before, my preference would be no playoff or "championship game", but if they are going to have playoff games, have a real playoff.* I think the body of work argument is a joke.*


No more of a joke than the argument of deserving to get in just because you win a conference full of mediocre teams.


----------



## John Robinson

bamajeff said:


> No more of a joke than the argument of deserving to get in just because you win a conference full of mediocre teams.


See, that's the point isn't it? We really can't settle your argument unless we play the best of each conference against each other at the end of the season. If you're right, the superior conference should easily beat the mediocre conference in a nice tune up game. If you're wrong all our perceptions of who's superior and who's mediocre go out the window.

I have a feeling I'm not going to change your mind and you're not going to change mine.


----------



## John Robinson

Btw, I respect the hell out of Bama. I have no doubt they would hold their own in any playoff system. I really don't understand what you're worried about.


----------



## bamajeff

John Robinson said:


> Btw, I respect the hell out of Bama. I have no doubt they would hold their own in any playoff system. I really don't understand what you're worried about.


Not worried at all, and Bama's probably on the back 9 of their run for sure. My argument has been all along I just don't want to cheapen the regular season by saying those games don't really matter. Heck, I would be more in favor of going back to the BCS where only 2 get a chance and you get the most impartial method of selection rather than expanding the field. As a Bama fan, I wouldn't feel like they deserved a shot at the championship if they had 2 losses(one of which being UGLY) because the regular season matters. 

For argument's sake, Bama won the SEC championship in 1999 by trouncing Florida 34-7 and finished 10-2 after the SECCG. However, they also lost early in the season to Louisiana Tech. They in no way, shape, or form deserved a shot at the national title that year. That was just too big a negative strike against them to overcome, much like the bad losses of Ohio St and USC this year. 

Ideally, all teams playing for the championship should be pretty equally matched and have a legitimate chance of winning it all. I think that's what we have this year. Wouldn't really surprise me if any of the 4 wind up winning it. If you went to 8, most years there is a significant drop off between 1 and 8. Where that drop off occurs varies from year to year, but it's usually there somewhere.

BTW, that respect is mutual. USC is a true blue-blood of college football. College football is better when they are in contention. Nothing but respect for their tradition.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When did AL's season end?


Let's just agree to rename the Alabama team Marvin. 

How about we call them "Ebonstar's Crimson Tide". Much like old Maxx they got 2NAFC's and 2CNAFC's in the past, been bred a bunch sending their little pups everywhere, are marketed really well and made their trainer a bunch of money........but they still suck!


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All these games for yuppies & LSU/ND will be The Best Game of The Bowl Season.


You are an unabashed, unrepentant, and loyal homer.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Let's just agree to rename the Alabama team Marvin.
> 
> How about we call them "Ebonstar's Crimson Tide". Much like old Maxx they got 2NAFC's and 2CNAFC's in the past, been bred a bunch sending their little pups everywhere, are marketed really well and made their trainer a bunch of money........but they still suck!


You obviously did not attend the initial Nafc that maxx was given, but in this case would be a fitting 
analogy of winning or being included on one's reputation :razz:. 

There were a couple of other dogs at that trial that were in the mix with outstanding all-around work!

Having a good publicist pays off .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> You are an unabashed, unrepentant, and loyal homer.


Meh. I thought it wad obvious I was being facetious in an attempt to get some good debate going. Loyal, that’s true.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Let's just agree to rename the Alabama team Marvin


Dunno, rose, the "Marvin Crimson Tide" just doesn't seem to have that onomatopoeia...

On the other hand, the s-spin announcer referred to the NoDakState Bison last night as "Alabama-ish" for their 55-13 FCS playoff dismantling of Sam Houston State (which was "led" by old friend C.C. ("Can't Coach") Keeler so you'll draw your own conclusions about the Bison's "Alabama-ishness").

But Marv's gotta be thinking "Road trip!" from Flyover Country - 'cause'n if his SoDakState Jackrabbits beat Duke James Madison, er, the JMU Dukes today in the other FCS semi, the championship of the Dakotas (and Flyover Country!) will be played next week deep in the Heart of Texas.

MG


----------



## crackerd

By the way, ol' C.C ("Can't Coach") Keeler - run out of these parts on an ego trip fueled by his own "blatheranol" - endeared himself to his current employer (and his players) by his comments after the NoDakState trouncing that "Their men were definitely better than my *boys*, that's for sure." That's our C.C. - still on that blatheranol-fueled ego trip and with no windshield wipers... 

MG


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> the championship of the Dakotas (and Flyover Country!) will be played next week deep in the Heart of Texas.
> 
> MG


Why don't we all go and party together! I buy the pregame beer and martinis(doc's fave) if Marvin can get the pheasant filled fruit jars on the plane!

Also, forgive the comma omission!


----------



## swliszka

NDSU won again last night over Sam Houston State 52-13. On to the Championship game.


----------



## BonMallari

Dave Plesko said:


> I know that he is a friend of yours and that you have family in the area, but I'm in Boise at least monthly, and folks I talk to clearly tell me that Harsin has failed to inspire BSU fans and season ticket sales continue to decline. He followed a legend and that's tough duty.
> 
> *I doubt that he's even on Oregon's radar.*


*
*

looks like my sources were accurate after all, and Bryan was more than just on Oregon's radar

http://thespun.com/mountain-west/boise-state/bryan-harsin-oregon-las-vegas-bowl

Yeah, this rivalry has some bad blood. There’s some bad history. There’s some shared frustration, too. There’s good reason that both teams badly want not just to beat the opponent on Saturday, but throttle them. Recruits are watching. The country is watching. Hout and Blount will watch, I’ll bet. And that’s not even including the subplot of that “might have been icy” handshake between Harsin and Cristobal.
*
They both interviewed for the Oregon job last week.* Cristobal got it, and was officially named one week to the day before the final Las Vegas Bowl news conference. Harsin struck out for the second try in two years. Couldn’t help but be hit by the oddity of seeing both men seated alongside each other at the ballroom inside the Hard Rock Hotel. Had the hire gone differently, Harsin might have been one seat to the left, alongside Justin Herbert and Dye.


If Bryan Harsin keeps Boise State, his alma mater, rolling, he will certainly get a chance at another premier job. In four years as Broncos head coach, he is 42-12, and has a 3-1 record in bowls with two coming against Pac-12 programs.


----------



## bjoiner

Since the bowl jokes are the only thing on, what teams do you think will come out as the biggest winners on this week’s early signing period? I predict the obvious playoff teams. My dark horse is FSU.


----------



## Marvin S

swliszka said:


> NDSU won again last night over Sam Houston State 52-13. On to the Championship game.


SDSU did not keep their part of the bargain .


----------



## crackerd

Marv, question for you following on to Bon's (and Boise's) evisceration of the Ducks (*Zer-0-gon*): Did you decide to grab your leather helmet and suit up for them* when the star RB decided he should only "play"* at what your era would call a "spirit leader?"

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

bjoiner said:


> Since the bowl jokes are the only thing on, what teams do you think will come out as the biggest winners on this week’s early signing period? I predict the obvious playoff teams. My dark horse is FSU.


Hope you are right but don't think Taggart has had enough time for the early period. He has made a lot headway, but Jimloss left a total sh*t show on the recruiting front. Hadn't been recruiting for a month before he bolted. This was the worst year possible for the new early signing period if you are an FSU fan. It is what is. Was surprised to see just how many blue chippers who didn't have FSU on their radar visit last weekend, but still think it will be an uphill battle given the time frame and inability to complete the staff with bowl games going on. I do think less guys ink during the early signing period than is being predicted. I just don't buy the 80% number. 

I agree the playoff teams will all make out like bandits. Guys will want to get on board quickly so they don't lose their spot.


----------



## bjoiner

Migillicutty said:


> I agree the playoff teams will all make out like bandits. Guys will want to get on board quickly so they don't lose their spot.


I think your top teams will have 18-20 early sign. I think some of the 3-star type players will be put on hold by the big boys until after they know what they have early. There will be a big push for the few blue chippers remaining unsigned and a strong early signing class will be a big advantage. 

Middle of the road teams will be 10-12 early sign. They will struggle to grab available blue chippers late. More time available for the big boys to travel and focus on what’s left for their few spots remaining.


----------



## Migillicutty

bjoiner said:


> I think your top teams will have 18-20 early sign. I think some of the 3-star type players will be put on hold by the big boys until after they know what they have early. There will be a big push for the few blue chippers remaining unsigned and a strong early signing class will be a big advantage.
> 
> Middle of the road teams will be 10-12 early sign. They will struggle to grab available blue chippers late. More time available for the big boys to travel and focus on what’s left for their few spots remaining.


Will be interesting to see how it plays. Your prediction is logical for sure. I think this, like many things the NCAA does, is actually bad for the kids, my team's particular frustrations this year aside.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> ... I agree the playoff teams will all make out like bandits. Guys will want to get on board quickly so they don't lose their spot.





bjoiner said:


> I think your top teams will have 18-20 early sign. I think some of the 3-star type players will be put on hold by the big boys until after they know what they have early. There will be a big push for the few blue chippers remaining unsigned and a strong early signing class will be a big advantage.


The King of All Recruiting (St. Nick Saban) apparently begs to differ with both of you - having offered and gotten commitments from several "of the 3-star type players" in the last couple weeks. Meanwhile, 'Cutty's buddy "Jer jer" (Pepe Le Pruitt) may be taking 'Bama's top commitment (5-star OLB) to UcheaT and Kirby's about to swoop in for a couple more 5-stars right out from under the master's nose. So not _*all *_the playoff teams will make out like bandits... (Or maybe as Marv would say all the deserving playoff teams will make out like bandits...)

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> The King of All Recruiting (St. Nick Saban) a
> MG


Buddy, 

When I was recruiting blue chippers to a school with no tradition or facilities ol' Nick didn't even know the difference between man and zone...you know it. 

Signed

THE SAINT Bobby


----------



## BonMallari

Lane Kiffin just got a TEN YEAR extension from FAU.....WOW


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Lane Kiffin just got a TEN YEAR extension from FAU.....WOW


Yeah, but whatcha bet his buyout is about $1 in Confederate currency...

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Christmas is coming early in Tigertown Gents!

#1QB, #1DE, #1OT in the land are Clemson bound, paperwork is in! Holy cow, pulling the top player out the state of Ohio out from under Meyer and OSU..."The best is yet to come!" Dabo Swinney


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Buddy,
> 
> When I was recruiting blue chippers to a school with no tradition or facilities ol' Nick didn't even know the difference between man and zone...you know it.
> 
> Signed
> 
> THE SAINT Bobby





jgsanders said:


> Christmas is coming early in Tigertown Gents!
> 
> #1QB, #1DE, #1OT in the land are Clemson bound, paperwork is in! Holy cow, pulling the top player out the state of Ohio out from under Meyer and OSU..."The best is yet to come!" Dabo Swinney


Dear Daddy B, I wanted you to know how my accolyte William Christopher Swinney is doing at your old dodge based on the tricks (you and) I taught him - and he didn't even have to join you in the far-rear booth at Bogue's Breakfast Restaurant in Birmingham (like crackerd used to - you remember him, *his* old man was your hero at Woodlawn High School) to learn it, either. Very good student of recruiting, young William Christopher - will serve him well when he gets the job you should've had 30 years ago in Tuscaloosa!

Signed

THE ORANGE AND PURPLE PRECURSOR TO W.C. SWINNEY Tommy Bowden


----------



## swliszka

Did any of you guys play Division I football with a "contender?" I sure did not.


----------



## Leddyman

4 Years of high school football bro. I am a flipping expert and I've got the letterman jacket to prove it. 

Tom Brady won't stop calling me for advice regards,


----------



## jgsanders

Update, another 5 star, top 10 recruit, DE KJ Henry is Tigertown bound. Four 5 star, top 10 national impact players headed to Clemandson. 

Only 6 scholarship seniors on this year's team and 15 2018 scholarships to hand out (juniors leaving early for NFL and a couple will transfer out for more playing time). Nice day! 

Would make room for Justyn Ross out of AL or Patrick Surtain somehow if they want to join the class. 

Big congrats to UGA on their class as well!


----------



## jgsanders

Serious question for A&M and Bama fans...would you not at least log a call into Dabo Swinney for his interest in your head coaching job if it were open? I mean if you are going to spend $75M for a new Coach plus firing buyouts wouldn't you make Dabo say "no"? Would he be your first choice? Is he on the way up or way down? Is it conceivable that he would turn you down to stay at Clempson? 

I think he would shave for his $75M introduction presser. If Jimbo has some sort of rare facial skin disease that prevents him from shaving regularly or growing a beard I apologize in advance...


----------



## bamajeff

I think Dabo will be the first call when Saban decides to hang it up.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> Serious question for A&M and Bama fans...would you not at least log a call into Dabo Swinney for his interest in your heading coaching job if it were open? I mean if you are going to spend $75M for a new Coach plus firing buyouts wouldn't you make Dabo say "no"? Would he be your first choice? Is he on the way up or way down? Is it conceivable that he would turn you down to stay at Clempson?


Bama and A&M considered as "similar" opportunities? Not lately.
If Coach Saban died, retired or went to Texas(again franco) I am certain swinney would be an early call.
Would he be a first choice.....hmmmm, but he has done something special at Clemson!
I think he is on his way up.......but I thought Coach Ford was too!
He would not leave Clemson for A&M, no way. Coach Bryant was happy at A&M......until "mama called", but swinney has done great things and could stay.......time may tell?


----------



## BonMallari

I am very happy with the type and status of the athletes that Texas signed in the early signing period....First time since the Mack Brown days that we have some legit Blue Chippers coming to the 40 Acres....

Especially like the irony of signing 4 Star QB Casey Thompson from Newcastle OK...he is the younger brother of former OU QB Charles Thompson

https://247sports.com/Season/2018-Football/CompositeTeamRankings


----------



## bjoiner

Us Dawgs are still dreaming with a smile on our face. Some fun facts:

- 6 five stars & 11 four stars.
- 5 players signed rated higher than 5 star Brenton Cox. Only 7 other teams in the country have players rated higher.
- 13 players ranked in the top 8 of their position. 4 rated as #1 and 3 rated #2.
- 1-2 likely spots left to fill with likely targets of 4-stars Luke Ford and Tommy Bush.
- 4.2 average rating of the 5 OL signed in this class with an average weight of a small VW Bug.
- 4 3-star players yet to sign. I'm not sure they weren't told to wait and see if there is room.

We need to coach em up now. Go Dawgs. Beat Oklahoma.


----------



## crackerd

Man, looks like Clemps and Uga didn't leave any gold-plated matriculating CTE candidates for the rest of us! - Bah 'Bama humbug regards!

Bon, Tejas was unmentioned in the big recruiting haul by the crackerd recruit rating service because to quote Bubba's "we need to coach 'em up now," "coaching 'em up" and Tejas have been mutually exclusive since DKR's era. Despite what Our Jacob said when this thread began almost a year ago. I would think the ghost of Tommy Nobis could make a better defensive player than what Hermann's staff produces. But...

MG


----------



## bjoiner

bjoiner said:


> Us Dawgs are still dreaming with a smile on our face. Some fun facts:
> 
> - 6 five stars & 11 four stars.
> - 5 players signed rated higher than 5 star Brenton Cox. Only 7 other teams in the country have players rated higher.
> - 13 players ranked in the top 8 of their position. 4 rated as #1 and 3 rated #2.
> - 1-2 likely spots left to fill with likely targets of 4-stars Luke Ford and Tommy Bush.
> - 4.2 average rating of the 5 OL signed in this class with an average weight of a small VW Bug.
> - 4 3-star players yet to sign. I'm not sure they weren't told to wait and see if there is room.
> 
> We need to coach em up now. Go Dawgs. Beat Oklahoma.


Add Luke Ford, the #2 tight end in the country.


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty - acknowledging there's been chatter about whether the 'Noles were actually bowl eligible this year, but again that's just chatter unless you're a Delaware State student gladiator, and the real question heading into today's Poulan Weedeater Bowl in Shreveport is: Will FSU sport black lederhosen and play over their heads to celebrate the memory of Louisa von Trapp, almost as well known for her role in "The Sound of Music" as for having been the widow of...



MG

PS Scuttlebutt is when Urich was operating the Pacific Northwest office of "Spenser for Hire," he may have contracted for the services of Our Marv to investigate irregularities in field trial judging. So far that's just hearsay from Spenser's right-hand man "Hawk."


----------



## crackerd

bamajeff said:


> I think Dabo will be the first call when Saban decides to hang it up.








So, jg, who *was* that unmasked man (on left)?

MG


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> So, jg, who *was* that unmasked man (on left)?
> 
> MG


I remember that game well...'course it's not hard to remember the time(s) you got brains beat in. Neat video, did see Coach Stallings in there.

In many ways that was the biggest turning point for us right there. Embarrassing, humbling, and eye opening....it is fair to say were man handled in the trenches....and we all owe someone for that game in some way....

Clemson owes Tommy Bowden for bringing Dabo to Clemson. Bowden owes Clemson for a nice little early retirement to Florida. And the college football world owes Clemson for putting Bowden out to pasture and keeping him away from their program. 

Let's just say I have not seen the evidence yet that Papa Bowden was an Ebonstar Lean Mac in the production of confident/competent competitors. I can just see Papa Bowden waddling down to the water in crab walk type fashion and splashing all over the place now--not much to look at either---right Marvin! haha!

I do disagree with the commentator in the video about Dabo and his start at Clemson though. Many Clemson fans called for Bowden's mid year exit, and Dabo's name was the first choice of the Clemson "football insiders". I don't know that Clemson fans thought he could build what he has, b*ut I do think Dabo thought he could. * He's just go the "it" factor, the vision and desire to be great, the personality, the work ethic, and ultimately the ability to lead from the front. 

It is true Dabo had never been an offensive or defensive coordinator before being handed the reigns of the Clemson football program. When things stalled on offense in year 3, he brought in a HS football coach to be his offensive coordinator and give the team and a new offensive identity...Chad Morris, now HC at Arkansas. When Chad left for SMU, he gave the job to Tony Elliot and Brad Scott who had never been coordinators before. Sent Kevin Steele packing and hired Oklahoma's Def Co Brent Venables to run the defense. He has made some bold moves and non traditional moves. He also has the full support of the President, board of trustees, IPTAY, and AD...which Coach Ford did not have. 

PS...Did T Bowden not remind you a little of modern day Jimbo in that video....TBD?


----------



## Migillicutty

You watch your mouth when talking about Saint Bobby. 

Also Chad did have a year at Tulsa under his belt. Not far removed from HS but that is a D1 program.


----------



## jgsanders

Cutty, you are very correct. A funny SEC videos here, sorry I don't know how to embed them in the post.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrcJF4lxdDMLove the "War Clemson" shirt on the Auburn guy


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Matt Canada out @ LSU after Monday’s game. Special Ed just can’t keep any of his campaign promises.


----------



## BonMallari

*TEXAS (Big 12) 33- Missouri (SEC) 16*....still go with my earlier prediction that Buechele (QB) transfers out along with a few others and the real Tom Herman era begins


----------



## roseberry

Congratulations to Florida State, and to the Texas Longhorns. Some nice football yesterday for those two!

Don't miss Auburn and the UCF, this is going to be a good one.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Congratulations to Florida State, and to the Texas Longhorns. Some nice football yesterday for those two!*Don't miss Auburn and the UCF, this is going to be a good one*.


rose, is Cheese Whiz (Chizik) making the coin toss - and is it a three-headed (or three-tailed) coin?Mizzou v. Tejas - awfully nice audition by the L'il Tiggies for "resurrecting" themselves as a Big Eight doormat. Well, Big Eight _*co*_-doormat with Iowa State (another Cheese Whiz connection!, in addition to the former "head coach in waiting at Tejas" - why this guy is the Zelig of CFB!). Gotta admit, Tejas has me almost skeered enough under Hermann to just go ahead and concede the next two national championships to them, which would be one more than they rightly ever should've won in the first place!MG


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Congratulations to Florida State.


Based on the live crowd FSU fans were absent or went to the casinos in Bossier City.


----------



## Migillicutty

Can’t express how happy I am for O’dell Haggins. The man bleeds garnet and gold. Prime Times roommate freshman year and has been on staff for as long as I can remember. Glad he is being retained even if it was a no brainer. Loved his quote after the game “I want to thank God, Mickey Andrews, Bobby Bowden and my Mama, you got them coach Tag, love you man”

was fun seeing our athletes play fast fast and loose these last couple games. Thanks again to TAMU for solving our 40mm dollar problem and hiring the 75mm dollar OC. 

Also liked Coach Tag’s comment in the booth on changes coming, “well you probably won’t see a huddle again. We are going to play fast, get our athletes in space and let them do what they do”. 

Good times ahead for Nole Nation.


----------



## roseberry

Taggart has two starting quarterbacks, both with a year of experience coming back and a k e r s outgained Dalvin cook in his freshman year with no offensive line and no real offense to support his running. I think this is a good situation for a new coach.


----------



## crackerd

rose, I gotta second 'Cutty's singling out the thank-yous from the FSU interim coach and twin that with your comment that "this is a good situation for a new coach." But what if it were a new-old coach - and the Mick, yes, Mickey Andrew, came out of retirement from the environs of Cuba, Ala. (OK, Livingston, Ala.) as associate head coach for a Taggart tie-in to the old regime at FSU?

Also, on a serious note - well, they're all serious notes as pertain to CFB - but you may have seen where Mickey's old Crimson Tide teammate on two if not three NC teams of the 60s, the great Steve Bowman, passed away a couple weeks back. Until the Italian Stallion who sported No. 22 came along with the wishbone, Bowman always was the man with the Tide's running plan for success in my youthful recollections.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Matt Canada out @ LSU after Monday’s game. Special Ed just can’t keep any of his campaign promises.


I can't see how that's a good move by Coach Ed. After 1 year, and meddling in the offense at that. Canada is a nightmare for D Coordinators, hope he doesn't wind up with the Gamecocks who have an OC opening.


----------



## jgsanders

Sugar Bowl memory/story...

Jacob, I assume you know who LSU beat on New Year’s Day, 1959 to claim their first National Championship? 

Well it's Clemson first trip back to the Sugar Bowl this year (59 years). Anyways, Clemson's leading rusher that game was FB Rudy Hayes. A true gentleman/gentle giant. 

The first paper I ever wrote for school (mid 80's Jr high timeline) was on Mr. Rudy Hayes. Had to write a paper about someone I admired and had some help setting up a time for me to visit with Mr. Hayes in his house with my Father as he told old football stories. Just remembered that this week. 

Anyways, Hayes told about working in the textile mills during the spring semesters of would be high school and going back to school to play football each fall (early 50's). Had to help support the family. I think that was pretty common in the South during those times. 

His biggest memory from Clemson was playing in the 1959 Sugar Bowl against LSU. A slugfest that included 1 TD in the 3rd quarter by LSU who was named National champions after the game. Frank Howard was the coach at Clemson. “They (the press) keep telling us we’re not worth a darn,” the tobacco-chewing coach of the 11th-ranked Clemson Tigers drawled. “I don’t know, maybe we’re not. But you keep telling a feller that long enough and it begins to get under his hide.”

Hayes went on to play with the Steelers, but the meager starting/entry level NFL paychecks in those days were barely enough to make ends meet. That was hard to fathom in the 80's and feels even more crazy now in 2017. 

https://allstatesugarbowl.org/classic/1959-game-recap/


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> Taggart has two starting quarterbacks, both with a year of experience coming back and a k e r s outgained Dalvin cook in his freshman year with no offensive line and no real offense to support his running. I think this is a good situation for a new coach.


He's got some ponies in the stable for sure. Akers also split carries with a pretty darn good back in Patrick. I'm just excited to see what our athletes can do when we simplify and open it up. I expect us to look a lot like Clems son the past couple years. I also expect a defense that plays aggressive and flies to the football. 

Crackerd, you may already know this but Mickey was at several of the bowl prep practices consulting and helping Haggins prepare. The defense definitely looked like it had some of Mickey's fingerprints on it on Saturday.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> I can't see how that's a good move by Coach Ed. After 1 year, and meddling in the offense at that. Canada is a nightmare for D Coordinators, hope he doesn't wind up with the Gamecocks who have an OC opening.


It’s an abortion. Nothing else to say.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Sugar Bowl memory/story...
> 
> Jacob, I assume you know who LSU beat on New Year’s Day, 1959 to claim their first National Championship?
> 
> Well it's Clemson first trip back to the Sugar Bowl this year (59 years). Anyways, Clemson's leading rusher that game was FB Rudy Hayes. A true gentleman/gentle giant.
> 
> The first paper I ever wrote for school (mid 80's Jr high timeline) was on Mr. Rudy Hayes. Had to write a paper about someone I admired and had some help setting up a time for me to visit with Mr. Hayes in his house with my Father as he told old football stories. Just remembered that this week.
> 
> Anyways, Hayes told about working in the textile mills during the spring semesters of would be high school and going back to school to play football each fall (early 50's). Had to help support the family. I think that was pretty common in the South during those times.
> 
> His biggest memory from Clemson was playing in the 1959 Sugar Bowl against LSU. A slugfest that included 1 TD in the 3rd quarter by LSU who was named National champions after the game. Frank Howard was the coach at Clemson. “They (the press) keep telling us we’re not worth a darn,” the tobacco-chewing coach of the 11th-ranked Clemson Tigers drawled. “I don’t know, maybe we’re not. But you keep telling a feller that long enough and it begins to get under his hide.”
> 
> Hayes went on to play with the Steelers, but the meager starting/entry level NFL paychecks in those days were barely enough to make ends meet. That was hard to fathom in the 80's and feels even more crazy now in 2017.
> 
> https://allstatesugarbowl.org/classic/1959-game-recap/


LSU/Clemson Peach Bowl memories for me.


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, Stanford's defense is slow.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> Wow, Stanford's defense is slow.


Now, John, YBB Glenda be crackin' on you soon for comments like that. So...are you saying Stanford's defense is slow 'cause they ain't quite "'Bama Lite"-_*enough*_? 'Cause if you are, Condi might be coming after you too along with YBB Glenda!

Not to mention Stanford's friendly deforestation agent, Our Marv, will undoubtedly chime in that the Tree Farmers had TCU shouting "Tim-_*BERRRR!"*_ on 'em at the end.

MG


----------



## bamajeff

crackerd said:


> Now, John, YBB Glenda be crackin' on you soon for comments like that. So...are you saying Stanford's defense is slow 'cause they ain't quite "'Bama Lite"-_*enough*_?


You're right...the reason they are slow is not that they're Bama lite, it's that they're Bama white


----------



## roseberry

I believe as Bama fans we should be careful to question the speed and athleticism of the Caucasian Collegiate football player. However, I might change my mind if, for the third season consecutively, one of Alabama's African-American defensive backs could find any possible way to stay close to, defend, anticipate the route of and eventually tackle Hunter Renfrow! But i doubt any of them can.

While I am at it.....jg and jacob, the history of the lsu/Clemson sugar bowl was interesting. But let's use the term "Asian Americans who seem stingy and often take more than they have given.....allegedly", to describe those player.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> While I am at it.....jg and jacob, the history of the lsu/Clemson sugar bowl was interesting. But let's use the term "Asian Americans who seem stingy and often take more than they have given.....allegedly", to describe those player.


 To make it easier for Jacob and jg, the spirit of Paul Dietzel, Claire Chennault and (probably) old buddy Eugene Chung approve this message! (General Stilwell just radioed that he has no comment since the Chindits were British, and not particularly good British at that, according to Vinegar Joe...) 

MG


----------



## bamajeff

roseberry said:


> I believe as Bama fans we should be careful to question the speed and athleticism of the Caucasian Collegiate football player. However, I might change my mind if, for the third season consecutively, one of Alabama's African-American defensive backs could find any possible way to stay close to, defend, anticipate the route of and eventually tackle Hunter Renfrow! But i doubt any of them can.


I believe Mr. Renfrow is what statistics refers to as an outlier. 1/11 on a team is no big deal, 8 or 9 might be a cause for concern


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> Now, John, YBB Glenda be crackin' on you soon for comments like that. So...are you saying Stanford's defense is slow 'cause they ain't quite "'Bama Lite"-_*enough*_? 'Cause if you are, Condi might be coming after you too along with YBB Glenda!
> 
> Not to mention Stanford's friendly deforestation agent, Our Marv, will undoubtedly chime in that the Tree Farmers had TCU shouting "Tim-_*BERRRR!"*_ on 'em at the end.
> 
> MG





John Robinson said:


> Wow, Stanford's defense is slow.


As compared to the PAC 10 or the rest of the college football world? Make no mistake Gary Patterson (TCU) does more with less than any Div I college team in the country, they might have deficiencies but speed is not one of them.


----------



## roseberry

Buckeyes vs Trojans,! Let it roll!


----------



## bamajeff

roseberry said:


> Buckeyes vs Trojans,! Let it roll!


Even though it's a few days after Christmas, the Trojans are still in the giving mood


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Wow, Stanford's defense is slow.


Not as slow as your Trojans looked last night...poor Darnold got his butt sacked so much that I wouldn't blame him for turning pro...Helton looked like he had no answers for Urban and Company...guess I learned my lesson about betting on the Trojans, no matter how many points I was getting


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> Not as slow as your Trojans ...guess I learned my lesson about betting on the Trojans, no matter how many points I was getting


Schiano beat Martin in the we ain't coaching Tennessee bowl!

9


----------



## mizzippi jb

So, looking for unbiased opinions on the Rose Bowl. (And Sugar for that matter). I would like to think we (dawgs) can shut Baker down via winning the line of scrimmage battle, but if we don't, our d-backfield, weak link, may get lit up. I think our offense SHOULD shine with getting the running game going then exploiting some play action. 
Sugar....well I just can't call that one. Both teams are power houses. Alabama is coming in pissed. Clemson has been on fire, their d line is probably the best in football. Too hard to call from me.


----------



## road kill

mizzippi jb said:


> So, looking for unbiased opinions on the Rose Bowl. (And Sugar for that matter). I would like to think we (dawgs) can shut Baker down via winning the line of scrimmage battle, but if we don't, our d-backfield, weak link, may get lit up. I think our offense SHOULD shine with getting the running game going then exploiting some play action.
> Sugar....well I just can't call that one. Both teams are power houses. Alabama is coming in pissed. Clemson has been on fire, their d line is probably the best in football. Too hard to call from me.


the Ohio State has a big baddazzed O line with a TE playing QB.
When they need 4 yards they get it!
If you can stop that on 3rd down, you got a shot.

the Ohio State QB will not likely beat you with his arm.
But they will throw it down the field, so don't get caught napping.


Our concern up here in the frozen tundra is "The U's" speed.

Not sure Bucky can match that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The lil 10 officiating crew @ The Taxslayer Bowl should be drug out in the street & shot. Apparently 1 foot in bounds is now a late hit & a fumble isn’t a fumble. All on the same play. Pathetic.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The lil 10 officiating crew @ The Taxslayer Bowl should be drug out in the street & shot.


Wow! Be charitable and remember your Sunday lessons.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You never heard that line from Garfield??


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> Buckeyes vs Trojans,! Let it roll!


Wow, the whole PAC 12, top to bottom was apparently way overrated. The Big 10 on the other hand looks real. USC typically shows up to play in bowl games, I was shocked at how sloppy they were last night, but OSU probably had a little to do with that.


----------



## John Robinson

Louisville didn't deserve to win with those ugly shiny metallic helmets. Ugg, now I see Washington has the same thing, guess they'll lose too.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## Payce

Holy cow...finally a reason to be a proud Cyclone fan! Way to go Iowa State.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Well I generally don't post much on this thread but from watching the Music City Bowl yesterday I saw the most absurd calling of a game ever. Kentucky's best running back thrown out of game for touching official. The calls went both ways . Northwestern had stupid calls on them too. Pac 12 crew sucked. We lost 24-23 but I can say we were in it to win it. 
Now today my MSU Bulldogs played a good game and beat louisville....That freshman qb for State played a heck of a game.


----------



## crackerd

'Bama very grateful to Hawks and 'Clowns - but if I may post an SOS for SOS-related matters, if it's not too late, Jacob and Marv need to host a symposium on how your conference(s - SEC and PAX-10) can win more than one bowl game each postseason. They may settle on Earle Bruce, bowl loser emeritus, and Kirk Ferentz, bowl winner with Halley's Comet-like regularity, to gain more gratitude for the great state of Iowa in putting it on.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> 'Bama very grateful to Hawks and 'Clowns - but if I may post an SOS for SOS-related matters, if it's not too late, Jacob and Marv need to host a symposium on how your conference(s - SEC and PAX-10) can win more than one bowl game each postseason. They may settle on Earle Bruce, bowl loser emeritus, and Kirk Ferentz, bowl winner with Halley's Comet-like regularity, to gain more gratitude for the great state of Iowa in putting it on.
> 
> MG


Clearly the PAC 12 is inferior this year, but without looking up records, I think our conference has done well historically.


----------



## John Robinson

I also think there are waaaaay too many bowl games. I think over half our conference is playing in a bowl game, I think maybe the best two or three teams should qualify, that's it.


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, how good overall is Penn State? Who won between OSU and Penn State in the regular season? Is Wisconsin better than both those teams?


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> I also think there are waaaaay too many bowl games. I think over half our conference is playing in a bowl game, I think maybe the best two or three teams should qualify, that's it.


You should hope for your PAC 10 now O for bowl games as Oregon, Arizona, Arizona State, Stanford, USC, Washington State, and Washington (apparently) all lose. Tell Marvin the illusion is over.


----------



## BrettG

How many SEC teams had a winning conference record? This will tell you how down the league was this year. And I agree way too many bowl games, makes them meaningless with all the 6-6 teams playing.


----------



## EdA

BrettG said:


> How many SEC teams had a winning conference record? This will tell you how down the league was this year. And I agree way too many bowl games, makes them meaningless with all the 6-6 teams playing.


Who cares if they are all meaningful it sure beats most of the junk offered on television. Would you rather watch Bowling Green vs Ohio U. Or the Apprentice?


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> You should hope for your PAC 10 now O for bowl games as Oregon, Arizona, Arizona State, Stanford, USC, Washington State, and Washington (apparently) all lose. Tell Marvin the illusion is over.


What do you mean hope for Ed? You mean wish we could go back to PAC 10 rather than PAC 12?


----------



## John Robinson

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sb...l/2017/12/30/16832868/pac-12-bowl-record-2017

Here's a link...


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> Not as slow as your Trojans looked last night...poor Darnold got his butt sacked so much that I wouldn't blame him for turning pro...Helton looked like he had no answers for Urban and Company...guess I learned my lesson about betting on the Trojans, no matter how many points I was getting


They didn't look slow to me, pretty fast actually. They looked like a very fast, very bad football team. I hope Darnold stays another year, looks like he could use the practice. Btw, I never-ever bet on a football game.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> What do you mean hope for Ed? You mean wish we could go back to PAC 10 rather than PAC 12?


PAC whatever, we do have a Big 12 of 10 teams formerly know as the Big 8.....

Slightly off topic but for those who did not watch TCU vs Stanford in Gary Patterson’s (TCU coach) post game interview he was asked what did you tell your team at half time down 21-3. Gary who is pudgy, sweats a lot, and is hoarse by the end of the game said in a hoarse falsetto voice “I told them to keep playing” and they did.


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> You should hope for your PAC 10 now O for bowl games as Oregon, Arizona, Arizona State, Stanford, USC, Washington State, and Washington (apparently) all lose. Tell Marvin the illusion is over.


I am disappointed. The PAC-12 will do just fine. I really expected better from the veteran QB's.


----------



## road kill

Bucky!


----------



## Marvin S

road kill said:


> Bucky!
> View attachment 65561


Congrats to WI . Where did you find all those big white guys?


----------



## EdA

road kill said:


> Bucky!
> View attachment 65561


Good team, well coached with talented skill players, a good efficient QB, and some very large well fed linemen.


----------



## swliszka

Good performance Badgers! The "other" Wisconsin team.


----------



## canuckkiller

swliszka said:


> Good performance Badgers! The "other" Wisconsin team.


Coaching, attitude, spirit, teamwork. A hard fought win over a very good coach and a tough team.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Congrats to WI . Where did you find all those big white guys?


No, Marv, it's where Bucky found the new assistant strength and conditioning coach - Shaud Williams, 'Bama RB by way of Texas Tech - to "pump...them (all those big white guys)...up." A little intel for you by way of PAC-10 "analyst" Ali G Bruno - "not that there's anything wrong with that"...:






MG


----------



## road kill

canuckkiller said:


> Coaching, attitude, spirit, teamwork. A hard fought win over a *very good coach* and a tough team.


I think Miami's coach is a disgrace.
He needs a couple games off and should never have seen the end of last night's game.






Evidently standards have changed.


----------



## roseberry

Wisconsin was awesome. I thought they were beaten in q1, I dozed off, woke up and they were killing!

Lesson......don't go to sleep on bucky!

Note: Remember, Miami is like Bama, they never were actually any good!


----------



## road kill

roseberry said:


> Wisconsin was awesome. I thought they were beaten in q1, I dozed off, woke up and they were killing!
> 
> Lesson......don't go to sleep on bucky!
> 
> Note: Remember, Miami is like Bama, they never were actually any good!


Yeah, but da U gots bling!






Bucky ain't all that good really, weak schedule, paltry 13~1 record.
I'll be surprised if they end up in the top 10 when it's all said and done this season.


----------



## roseberry

Rk, there is nothing like de-blinging a Miami team! It is a wonderful thing!

I woke up at 430 Thursday to see #1 Miami and #2 Alabama in the 1993 sugar bowl on ESPN classic! Imho it is the second best defensive game plan/execution and de-blinging I have ever seen. (The first best was Penn State/paterno/Sandusky orange bowl beat down of the testaverde canes)

It was fun to see last night, except what I slept through!


----------



## roseberry

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.thec...talk-go-very-wrong-in-an-alabama-triumph.html

Click on "The strip" and enjoy another de-bling from the past!


----------



## EdA

road kill said:


> I think Miami's coach is a disgrace.
> He needs a couple games off and should never have seen the end of last night's game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently standards have changed.


But wait, isn’t Mark Richt a self proclaimed “devout Christian?” Apparently his brand of Christianity does not include football referees.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Get real. The missed holding call was in front of God & everyone. You can “Not see” holds in the middle of the line if it’s a jumbled up mess, but you can’t act like you didn’t see a hold that literally sprung the play forward. The refs blew the call & have to be held accountable. Pun intended.


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> But wait, isn’t Mark Richt a self proclaimed “devout Christian?” Apparently his brand of Christianity does not include football referees.


It is also possible that "his brand of Christianity" includes room for "righteous anger"?

Matthew 21:12-13
12. Jesus entered the temple courts and drove out all who were buying and selling there. He overturned the tables of the money changers and the benches of this selling doves.
13. "It is written," He said unto them, "my house will be a house of prayer, but you are making it a den of thieves."

Though the Good Book does speak a great deal more of love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faithfulness, meekness, temperance, etc, i find comfort to know there is a small window to show a little growl on occasion!


----------



## BonMallari

road kill said:


> I think Miami's coach is a disgrace.
> He needs a couple games off and should never have seen the end of last night's game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently standards have changed.


Funny how people got all bent when Tom Herman did his mimic of the Mizzou QB, and they are all silent when Richt commits the Woody Hayes sin by putting his hands on a ref. If the NCAA doesn't suspend him for at least a game of two, then there is no justice, or the refs were in someones pocket


----------



## bamajeff

Spurrier used to say Danny Wuerffel was a 'New Testament Christian'(love, forgiveness, peace) and he himself was more old Testament(eye for an eye)


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> It is also possible that "his brand of Christianity" includes room for "righteous anger"?
> 
> Matthew 21:12-13
> 12. Jesus entered the temple courts and drove out all who were buying and selling there. He overturned the tables of the money changers and the benches of this selling doves.
> 13. "It is written," He said unto them, "my house will be a house of prayer, but you are making it a den of thieves."
> 
> Though the Good Book does speak a great deal more of love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faithfulness, meekness, temperance, etc, i find comfort to know there is a small window to show a little growl on occasion!


So help me out here, are you comparing Mark Richt to Jesus of Nazareth?


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> So help me out here, are you comparing Mark Richt to Jesus of Nazareth?


No, if my translation of rose's sacred scrolls is correct, he's comparing Rev. Richt not to Jesus of Nazareth, but to Mario of Nazareth - Mario Andretti, Nazareth, Pa. - for Rev. Richt's proclivity for going around in circles with his situational unawareness regardless where he's coaching...

MG


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> So help me out here, are you comparing Mark Richt to Jesus of Nazareth?


My point is, when we witness one in a state of anger it is very easy and natural to question his professed relationship with Jesus. But, if we also read that Jesus was documented in the New Testament in Matthew and Luke to have "turned over tables" and "driven folks from the temple", Richt' s actions last night may not be basis for us to question his faith.

I think Richt was out of line within the game he makes his living coaching. Bad decision?........yep. Hypocrisy, unpardonable sin against his faith?........Nah. Nothing I saw rises to a "Woody Hayes" moment as Bon sees it. 

Herman was funny..........stupid........but funny!


----------



## EdA

I feel comfortable in outing Richt as a hypocrite


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> I feel comfortable in outing Richt as a hypocrite


Well who could argue with that!


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> My point is, when we witness one in a state of anger it is very easy and natural to question his professed relationship with Jesus. But, if we also read that Jesus was documented in the New Testament in Matthew and Luke to have "turned over tables" and "driven folks from the temple", Richt' s actions last night may not be basis for us to question his faith.
> 
> I think Richt was out of line within the game he makes his living coaching. Bad decision?........yep. Hypocrisy, unpardonable sin against his faith?........Nah. Nothing I saw rises to a "Woody Hayes" moment as Bon sees it.
> 
> Herman was funny..........stupid........but funny!


I agree personally. 

Doc, I need some CFB opinions here on A&M. Your team has obviously "committed" to football. How do you feel about the Jimbo hire? Honest question as I know you like Patterson and Morris and maybe others as well.


----------



## Leddyman

They were wondering what Richt was so hot about on air at first. I am a lip reader. It wasn't the holding call. Here is what he was yelling:
"Kirby Smart my a**! He's only been at Georgia 2 years! 2 YEARS!!! Hey! Where are you going Ref? Get back here! He's got the best recruiting class in 40 years! I could've won with those guys! He sat Eason... EASON!!! and played Fromm! I'm getting Eason down here when he transfers and we're gonna show you all!"

P.S.: Even Christians can make a mistake, loose their minds for a minute even... in a stressful situation. Richt is a Christian, he was wrong. He is the kind of guy you want coaching your son....unless you want your son to beat Florida......


----------



## road kill

Richt violated the rules and they are clear.
You don't touch a referee, Christian or otherwise.

If there are no consequences, there are NO rules.


----------



## EdA

jgsanders said:


> I agree personally.
> 
> Doc, I need some CFB opinions here on A&M. Your team has obviously "committed" to football. How do you feel about the Jimbo hire? Honest question as I know you like Patterson and Morris and maybe others as well.


If Jimbo does not get TAMU to the final four or close in four years we need to abandon the illusion of being a potential national power. TAMU has lived in UT’s shadow for 60 + years of my football awareness, maybe that will change.


----------



## roseberry

Leddyman said:


> They were wondering what Richt was so hot about on air at first. I am a lip reader. It wasn't the holding call. Here is what he was yelling:
> "Kirby Smart my a**! He's only been at Georgia 2 years! 2 YEARS!!! Hey! Where are you going Ref? Get back here! He's got the best recruiting class in 40 years! I could've won with those guys! He sat Eason... EASON!!! and played Fromm! I'm getting Eason down here when he transfers and we're gonna show you :


Good stuff here! Funny!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I feel pretty good about the Jumbo hire.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Leddyman said:


> They were wondering what Richt was so hot about on air at first. I am a lip reader. It wasn't the holding call. Here is what he was yelling:
> "Kirby Smart my a**! He's only been at Georgia 2 years! 2 YEARS!!! Hey! Where are you going Ref? Get back here! He's got the best recruiting class in 40 years! I could've won with those guys! He sat Eason... EASON!!! and played Fromm! I'm getting Eason down here when he transfers and we're gonna show you all!"
> 
> P.S.: Even Christians can make a mistake, loose their minds for a minute even... in a stressful situation. Richt is a Christian, he was wrong. He is the kind of guy you want coaching your son....unless you want your son to beat Florida......


Haha. Best post on here in a while. When they got smoked by Pitt, it turned to my fellow UGA alum buddy and said "we never have to see that look of ineptitude on the home side of Sanford stadium again, aint it great?" Good guy, inept coach. Maybe he was just turned to the Thug Side by the Force (of the U....the force is strong with them)


----------



## roseberry

Well the booger eaters are going to try to beat their third undefeated team this season. I predict they will fail and Central Florida should be playing later today instead of any one of the four teams with an ugly loss in the playoff!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

All aboard The SEC Train. 

The *Best* Game this bowl season will be in Pasadena.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All aboard The SEC Train.
> 
> The *Best* Game this bowl season will be in Pasadena.


What about LSU-Notre Dame?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Very sloppy. Just ugly.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All aboard The SEC Train.
> 
> .


I think the train goes 0-5 today!

I hope I am incorrect!
Sincerely, 
Broken swami

RTR!


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> I feel pretty good about the Jumbo hire.


What, y'all hired a vet from Tufts for Reveille?

If you mean Jimbo instead of Jumbo, 'Cutty feels pretty good about the hire, too...

Meanwhile, rose, All Bran doing their "Barn-dest" to give one away to a "Spoof of Five" school, but UCF ain't having any of that charity. Even Little Willie Muschamp's having his way today, but then again, almost everybody does against Hairball.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Uh-oh, I may be wrong on All Bran, they're deceiving themselves into "Mercer-izing" the outcome with additional generosity.

MG


----------



## roseberry

If I am a recruit considering LSu I ask to meet with the athletic director instead of the coaching staff. Then I tell auburn it's over for you guys too, and then i go to nebraska with frost!

UFC is a fine team.......should be in the top 4!


----------



## BonMallari

would have NEVER imagined that my boy Muschamp and the Gamecocks would be the only SEC winner from the trio of games this morning

Congrats to Scott Frost and UCF...I think some Power 5 teams are lucky they didn't have to play them....Look out BIG 10 if Frost brings this style of play to Lincoln


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> I think the train goes 0-5 today!
> 
> I hope I am incorrect!
> Sincerely,
> Broken swami
> 
> RTR!


Thusfar Swami is both right and wrong with two big games to go, inexplicably South Carolina held up the conference flag albeit weakly. Could this be the SEC prophecy for 2017?

The outlook wasn't brilliant for the Mudville nine that day:
The score stood four to two, with but one inning more to play,
And then when Cooney died at first, and Barrows did the same,
A pall-like silence fell upon the patrons of the game.

A straggling few got up to go in deep despair. The rest
Clung to the hope which springs eternal in the human breast;
They thought, "If only Casey could but get a whack at that—
We'd put up even money now, with Casey at the bat."

But Flynn preceded Casey, as did also Jimmy Blake,
And the former was a hoodoo, while the latter was a cake;
So upon that stricken multitude grim melancholy sat,
For there seemed but little chance of Casey getting to the bat.

But Flynn let drive a single, to the wonderment of all,
And Blake, the much despisèd, tore the cover off the ball;
And when the dust had lifted, and men saw what had occurred,
There was Jimmy safe at second and Flynn a-hugging third.

Then from five thousand throats and more there rose a lusty yell;
It rumbled through the valley, it rattled in the dell;
It pounded on the mountain and recoiled upon the flat,
For Casey, mighty Casey, was advancing to the bat.

There was ease in Casey's manner as he stepped into his place;
There was pride in Casey's bearing and a smile lit Casey's face.
And when, responding to the cheers, he lightly doffed his hat,
No stranger in the crowd could doubt 'twas Casey at the bat.

Ten thousand eyes were on him as he rubbed his hands with dirt;
Five thousand tongues applauded when he wiped them on his
shirt;
Then while the writhing pitcher ground the ball into his hip,
Defiance flashed in Casey's eye, a sneer curled Casey's lip.

And now the leather-covered sphere came hurtling through the
air,
And Casey stood a-watching it in haughty grandeur there.
Close by the sturdy batsman the ball unheeded sped—
"That ain't my style," said Casey. "Strike one!" the umpire said.

From the benches, black with people, there went up a muffled
roar,
Like the beating of the storm-waves on a stern and distant shore;
"Kill him! Kill the umpire!" shouted someone on the stand;
And it's likely they'd have killed him had not Casey raised his
hand.

With a smile of Christian charity great Casey's visage shone;
He stilled the rising tumult; he bade the game go on;
He signaled to the pitcher, and once more the dun sphere flew;
But Casey still ignored it and the umpire said, "Strike two!"

"Fraud!" cried the maddened thousands, and echo answered
"Fraud!"
But one scornful look from Casey and the audience was awed.
They saw his face grow stern and cold, they saw his muscles
strain,
And they knew that Casey wouldn't let that ball go by again.

The sneer is gone from Casey's lip, his teeth are clenched in hate,
He pounds with cruel violence his bat upon the plate;
And now the pitcher holds the ball, and now he lets it go,
And now the air is shattered by the force of Casey's blow.

Oh, somewhere in this favoured land the sun is shining bright,
The band is playing somewhere, and somewhere hearts are light;
And somewhere men are laughing, and somewhere children
shout,
But there is no joy in Mudville—*mighty Casey has struck out!*


----------



## roseberry

Doc,

Great post with mighty Casey! BTW if I post what I think of ed orgeron as a head coach/playcaller RIGHT NOW.......you will no doubt question my Christianity!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Special Ed. Sigh. 

*Back To The 90s*


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> Doc,
> 
> Great post with mighty Casey! BTW if I post what I think of ed orgeron as a head coach/playcaller RIGHT NOW.......you will no doubt question my Christianity!


What happened? Last I saw it was tied 14-14, two minutes to go, LSU first and goal.


----------



## roseberry

John, LSU ran the ball to 4th and goal from 3 inches, orgeron elected to kick a field goal and made it to go ahead by 3 instead of scoring seven points and being up by touchdown. On Notre Dame's possession after the field goal they made an incredible play to score a touchdown. Then the play-calling with 120 left and down by 4, including some ridiculous 6 yard attempt on 4th and 15 was boneheads stupid in my opinion.


----------



## road kill

Well, that didn't take long.


Neither did that.
Are the punters even activated for this game?


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Special Ed. Sigh.
> 
> *Back To The 90s*


Yeah, the 1890s when the poem was written...

So far the Rose Bowl is a track meet and the Sooners are one length ahead.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Yeah, the 1890s when the poem was written...
> 
> So far the Rose Bowl is a track meet and the Sooners are one length ahead.


I meant Special Ed as in the shrimp boat captain that masquerades around as The HC @ LSU. The 90s as in some *very bad* years for LSU. 

I like Casey At The Bat.


----------



## EdA

Idle thought, how many people in Lubbock Texas are wishing that Texas Tech had not let Lincoln Riley and Baker Mayfield move on, preferring instead Cliff Kingsbury and Patrick Mahomes?


----------



## BonMallari

what a beautiful play by OU...end around throwback to a wide open Mayfield in the end zone...


----------



## road kill

A marching band playing "The Whipping Post," WOW!


----------



## John Robinson

How'd that guy win the Heisman? He looks terrible!


----------



## mizzippi jb

My how things look a little less bleak in the he 2nd half


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> How'd that guy win the Heisman? He looks terrible!


You must not have watched the first half


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> You must not have watched the first half


I did watch it. Nice play there, but he doesn't look great overall.


----------



## Tim Mc

No shortage of quality running backs in this game.


----------



## John Robinson

I hate college football overtime.


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> No shortage of quality running backs in this game.


Chubb has been playing sec football for 13 years and Michel for 12, I knew what Georgia had.

But 24 is much of a man!


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> I hate college football overtime.


Easy solution, don’t watch......;-)


----------



## BonMallari

brutal but exciting finish to the game....Congrats to the Dawgs


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> brutal but exciting finish to the game....Congrats to the Dawgs


Great game no matter who you were rooting for


----------



## bjoiner

EdA said:


> Great game no matter who you were rooting for


Even better if you were a Dawg.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Damn right Go Dawg Go! And yeah, it was brutal for OU fans I guess


----------



## Leddyman

How 'bout them DAWGS?


----------



## roseberry

Wow , congrats dawg! Amazing comeback and comeback again!

I guess old Casey is 2 for 4 currently doc!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Blocked field goal and a td from Michel from the wild dawg after the fumble that would have haunted him for the rest of his life if they woulda lost. Can't make this stuff up!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Except you did make it up. Nick scored, not Sony.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Except you did make it up. Nick scored, not Sony.


Who are you talking to?


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, Alabama's defense is just destroying Clemson.


----------



## roseberry

Well is Kelly Bryant another deshaun Watson...........uhhhhh.......nope!

Someone has to say it:

SEC. SEC. SEC. SEC. SEC


----------



## BrettG

All SEC championship, I really thought Oklahoma was going to boat race the dawgs but they let off the gas and then had a great game.


----------



## BonMallari

Auburn beat Georgia...Auburn beat Alabama....UCF beat Auburn and is undefeated...tell me again who is playing for the National Championship


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Auburn beat Georgia...Auburn beat Alabama....UCF beat Auburn and is undefeated...tell me again who is playing for the National Championship


Don't have to tell you - until (and unless) the CFB playoff exands to eight or more likely 16 teams, it'll never be the school you're touting or any of its ilk.

But tell me, when and against whom was 'Bama last an underdog in the subsequent 113 games played by the Tide? Can you "help" that happen again ahead of the NCG?

C'mon, DaBullhead (Daboll the OC's) paint-by-dumb-numbers playcalling has gotta be worth a 3-4 point spread swing toward the 'Dawgs. So help a poor man (Saban) out here and make it so - the Crimson Tide an underdog again at last...

MG


----------



## swliszka

Georgia sure had a great defensive plan.. 48 points allowed and still won. Final play-off game viewing numbers have been down past years....Time for the JV to make room for the NFL and BB March Madness! Gamblers get ready for the 4-legged Derby Days. Been fun reading your touts.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Who are you talking to?





mizzippi jb said:


> Blocked field goal and a td from Michel from the wild dawg after the fumble that would have haunted him for the rest of his life if they woulda lost. Can't make this stuff up!


If I don’t quote it, I’m retorting to the person right before me.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> Auburn beat Georgia...Auburn beat Alabama....UCF beat Auburn and is undefeated...tell me again who is playing for the National Championship


Even though I *don’t* believe there are usually more than a couple teams each year that deserve to play for The National Championship, I think it’s only a matter of time until they go to 8. All P5 Conference winners & 3 at large.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

swliszka said:


> Georgia sure had a great defensive plan.. 48 points allowed and still won. Final play-off game viewing numbers have been down past years....Time for the JV to make room for the NFL and BB March Madness! Gamblers get ready for the 4-legged Derby Days. Been fun reading your touts.


The original game plan was flawed. No doubt. They did make some nice adjustments @ half by giving up 10 points for The 2nd Half & 2 OTs combined.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Except you did make it up. Nick scored, not Sony.


Best check the replay.... Number 1 took.it.to the house. Not 27


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://www.espn.com/college-football/playbyplay?gameId=400953412


----------



## ripline

BonMallari said:


> Auburn beat Georgia...Auburn beat Alabama....UCF beat Auburn and is undefeated...tell me again who is playing for the National Championship


This^^^^^^


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Auburn beat Georgia...Auburn beat Alabama....UCF beat Auburn and is undefeated...tell me again who is playing for the National Championship


My sentiments also. While GA did win the SEC & deserved a chance, what did AL win except 
the "Talk Our Way into the Championship" round?


----------



## mizzippi jb

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://www.espn.com/college-football/playbyplay?gameId=400953412


Your point? Last play.... Michel. 27.yd touchdown run. Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## mizzippi jb

Heres another in case you missed it again

https://youtu.be/2U5U_c0471I


----------



## road kill

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The original game plan was flawed. No doubt. They did make some nice adjustments @ half by giving up 10 points for The 2nd Half & 2 OTs combined.


I felt that "inadvertent" knee into OK's QBs back was a timely strategic move!
Game changer for sure.


Brilliant!


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Don't have to tell you - until (and unless) the CFB playoff exands to eight or more likely 16 teams, it'll never be the school you're touting or any of its ilk.
> 
> But tell me, when and against whom was 'Bama last an underdog in the subsequent 113 games played by the Tide? Can you "help" that happen again ahead of the NCG?
> 
> C'mon, DaBullhead (Daboll the OC's) paint-by-dumb-numbers playcalling has gotta be worth a 3-4 point spread swing toward the 'Dawgs. So help a poor man (Saban) out here and make it so - the Crimson Tide an underdog again at last...
> 
> MG


the line opened last night at Alabama minus 1, and has been quickly bet up to Alabama minus 4.5....I think that number was influenced by all the bettors still in town for the holiday and think the number will go back down to the original number by kickoff..


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> Auburn beat Georgia...Auburn beat Alabama....UCF beat Auburn and is undefeated...tell me again who is playing for the National Championship


Hard to argue with you, further advances my argument for an expanded playoff system. I'm excited to see a classic dominant defense play a seemingly unstoppable offense. I would put my money on Alabama if I were a betting man which I'm not.


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Hard to argue with you, further advances my argument for an expanded playoff system. I'm excited to see a classic dominant defense play a seemingly unstoppable offense. I would put my money on Alabama if I were a betting man which I'm not.


The playoff committee got it wrong, because their #1 seed Clemson and # 2 seed Oklahoma both got beat.....never thought I would miss the BCS selection system...this year's bowl matchups have been poor and there were plenty of mismatches and teams that just didn't want to be there...


----------



## roseberry

road kill said:


> I felt that "inadvertent" knee into OK's QBs back was a timely strategic move!
> Game changer for sure.
> 
> 
> Brilliant!


Everyday, somewhere on earth, a punk who grabs his crotch to taunt an opponent, sticks his flag in someone else's logo and throat slashes/choke signs a four eyed kicker who missed a fg attempt, wonders to himself,..."why on earth did that big dude just knee me in the back?"

Today that guy is Baker Mayfield!


----------



## swliszka

jOHN #1252 shows that you learn from someone else's post. There is hope. Baker is too little to play at the NFL level say the talking heads?


----------



## bamajeff

Marvin S said:


> My sentiments also. While GA did win the SEC & deserved a chance, what did AL win except
> the "Talk Our Way into the Championship" round?


They showed they were one of the 4 best teams, and last night they confirmed it.


----------



## swliszka

6 January 2017 Watch the North Dakota State University "Bisons" in the FCS Championship X James Madison. No clutter..just win.


----------



## Marvin S

bamajeff said:


> They showed they were one of the 4 best teams, and last night they confirmed it.


No Homer, they had that opportunity during the regular season & failed!


----------



## bamajeff

Marvin S said:


> No Homer, they had that opportunity during the regular season & failed!


The committee disagreed. Your opinion matters less than zero


----------



## road kill

roseberry said:


> Everyday, somewhere on earth, a punk who grabs his crotch to taunt an opponent, sticks his flag in someone else's logo and throat slashes/choke signs a four eyed kicker who missed a fg attempt, wonders to himself,..."why on earth did that big dude just knee me in the back?"
> 
> Today that guy is Baker Mayfield!


Oh, well, in that case it's OK.
Carry on..........


----------



## BonMallari

swliszka said:


> jOHN #1252 shows that you learn from someone else's post. There is hope. Baker is too little to play at the NFL level say the talking heads?


He is the same height as Drew Brees and Russell Wilson and last time I checked they both won Super Bowls


----------



## bamajeff

BonMallari said:


> He is the same height as Drew Brees and Russell Wilson and last time I checked they both won Super Bowls


Warren Moon was pretty good for a 'short guy' too


----------



## roseberry

road kill said:


> Oh, well, in that case it's OK.
> Carry on..........


Please don't confuse my post with saying that it is okay. Cheap illegal shots are never okay!

But, we live in a physical world where for every action there tends to be and equal but opposite reaction.


----------



## BonMallari

bamajeff said:


> Warren Moon was pretty good for a 'short guy' too


Warren Moon is 6'3".....if thats your idea of short....nothing short about him, all the way to the NFL HOF


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The midget, Kyler Murray, didn’t help OK any. He managed to make line of scrimmage/sideline at same time as defenders did. Now there’s a short guy.


----------



## Tim Mc

MG, just when you get that high of your Tide once again playing for all the marbles, the fates sneak in to snatch that high away. Green Bay Re-upped Mc Carthy for 2 more years.
Don't feel too bad though, my Bucks didn't even make the playoffs and the Browns kept Hugh Jackson after a 1-31 record in 2 seasons.


----------



## jgsanders

Sincere tip of the cap to Bama AND UGA! Good on both teams!

There was obviously something missing last night on the Clemson sidelines. I don't like calling out Coaches, players, refs, etc., but last night was just over the top for me and it is time to assign blame!!!! The record must be set straight!!!! And the blame goes to the 4 letter network otherwise known as ESPN. That's right!!! You mean to tell me you replace the LEGEND Sam Ponder with Holly Rowe???? C'mon man!!! Talk about killing the team morale!!! No excuse for that!!!!


----------



## bamajeff

BonMallari said:


> Warren Moon is 6'3".....if thats your idea of short....nothing short about him, all the way to the NFL HOF


I was a huge Warren Moon fan. Still throws the prettiest ball I've ever seen. He was coming out of college when I was young. I thought the knock on him coming out was his height and that's why he went to the CFL before landing back in the NFL where he should have rightly been from the start. Why did he start in the CFL?


----------



## roseberry

I was in and out of the truck a couple of times this afternoon. Plenty of LSU fans called into the Finebaum show today. None were happy in any way!


----------



## BonMallari

bamajeff said:


> I was a huge Warren Moon fan. Still throws the prettiest ball I've ever seen. He was coming out of college when I was young. I thought the knock on him coming out was his height and that's why he went to the CFL before landing back in the NFL where he should have rightly been from the start. Why did he start in the CFL?


the bigots of the NFL weren't convinced a black QB could get the job done...until Doug Williams won with the Redskins

Moon was a prolific high school QB in the Los Angeles area, but UCLA and USC had no interest in him but Don James did in Washington, and IMO was as responsible as anyone for opening up the SoCal recruiting pipeline to the schools in the NW


----------



## jgsanders

BonMallari said:


> the bigots of the NFL weren't convinced a black QB could get the job done...until Doug Williams won with the Redskins
> 
> Moon was a prolific high school QB in the Los Angeles area, but UCLA and USC had no interest in him but Don James did in Washington, and IMO was as responsible as anyone for opening up the SoCal recruiting pipeline to the schools in the NW


Bon, I'm going to stick to the CFB part of this....

There were at least a thousand other recruits USC and UCLA passed on too. Only 1 starting QB and so many scholarships my friend. 

ASk UGA how that "NW pipeline thing" is going right now at QB for them. Hey, maybe Eason is the next Warren Moon (minus all the accusations), but he ain't ever playing QB at UGA again. They seem to be doin' just FINE.

PS...In case you are a casual CFB fan, Eason is the pasty 6'6" prodigy from Washington state that the 4 letter network (ESPN) said was was the #1 QB in 2016 and top overall recruit, left home for greener (Non Pac 12) pastures, the best thing since sliced bread, and the starting QB for UGA last year before being unseated by a true Freshman who has his team playing for a Natty.


----------



## BonMallari

Rich Rodriques out as coach at Arizona after six seasons....who is left out there, they have to be way behind on recruiting...rival ASU already hired Herm Edwards...


----------



## bamajeff

BonMallari said:


> Rich Rodriques out as coach at Arizona after six seasons....who is left out there, they have to be way behind on recruiting...rival ASU already hired Herm Edwards...


What about Lane Kiffin?


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Rich Rodriques out as coach at Arizona after six seasons....who is left out there, they have to be way behind on recruiting...rival ASU already hired Herm Edwards...


C'mon, man! - you got the answer to that one in your hip pocket: Chucky. Unprecedented territory coaching an NFL team *and* a college team, but Gruden's up for it.

Tim, as the pikers, er, Packers' org. goes, it should've gone all the way with their/"our" housecleaning to include ol' Skunky ("I'll Have You Know I'm a Very Successful NFL Coach - By the Skin of Aaron Rodgers' Health") McCarthy. I mean, he/I can't even blame his sub-mediocrity on any tOSU alums "plaguing" the defensive roster he and the departing Terrible Ted Thompson and Swiss Cheese Capers put together!

MG


----------



## swliszka

The temps are so cold out here for the past 10 days the nights are all below Zero and Not wind chill.So...

1) Bill Belichwck was on WEEI yesterday in his weekly radio interview. He worked with Nick Sabin @ Cleveland. Normally, which is often, he is a yes and no guy. Yesterday he was on a Sabin roll. Nothing but great stuff about Sabin. Intelligence, motivation, foresight, etc..etc..etc. wow. 

2.) Bon QB size agree or not but the proto types based on past patterns 
1. Best 6'4" and bigger. best stats except sacked most.
2. 6'2-6'3" 2nd best overall stats.
3. 6'1' and smaller worst stats except for sacks. Attributed to smaller size and scramble,
I stole these and did not compille them. Go to Google the stuff is all there.

3.) Thia ia like our doggy stuff. Top Derby dog over a year. How many end up from the top or the list as monster All-Age Dogs? Some do and most do not.
Not enough stats on the Derby Trial recently introduced.
Top All Age points and relationships to National placements/finalist or winner We have had a few , top x the board.

4). So who knows about Mayfield. Time will tell.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> And the blame goes to the 4 letter network otherwise known as ESPN. That's right!!! You mean to tell me you replace the LEGEND Sam Ponder with Holly Rowe???? C'mon man!!! Talk about killing the team morale!!! No excuse for that!!!!


This is sound analytical work jg! However, I think we can take your work one logical step further:

Holly Rowe is to Samantha Ponder,
As Kelley Bryant is to Deshaun Watson.

The bright side for Clemson is, Bryant will be more deshaun like next season.....holly may have peaked?


----------



## bamajeff

roseberry said:


> This is sound analytical work jg! However, I think we can take your work one logical step further:Holly Rowe is to Samantha Ponder,As Kelley Bryant is to Deshaun Watson.The bright side for Clemson is, Bryant will be more deshaun like next season.....holly may have peaked?


I think it's a strong possibility Trevor Lawrence is the QB at Clemson next year. He's the most talented high school QB I've seen in some time. He can flat out spin it


----------



## roseberry

bamajeff said:


> I think it's a strong possibility Trevor Lawrence is the QB at Clemson next year. He's the most talented high school QB I've seen in some time. He can flat out spin it


So could Tua, but Bryant is 12 and 2 just like Hertz is 26 and 2 or whatever. Bryant is a winner. Hard to unseat a winner?


----------



## crackerd

Coach Jeff, methinks you're speaking from your subconscious. So a psychic emendation is in order (FIFY):



bamajeff said:


> I think it's a strong possibility Tua Tagovailoa is the QB at 'Bama next year. He's the most talented almost totally unplayed freshman QB I've seen in some time. He can flat out spin it


 MG

PS Dang, I see above that rose channeled Dr. Freud (or Dr. Phil) ahead of me...


----------



## bamajeff

Yeah, I agree on Tua also.


----------



## jgsanders

Coach Mora...I know you are a California guy and have a soft spot for the Pac 12. How do you feel about Pac12 fans commenting on the CFB playoffs after going 1-8 during the bowl season....


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> Coach Mora...I know you are a California guy and have a soft spot for the Pac 12. *How do you feel about Pac12 fans commenting on the CFB playoffs after going 1-8 during the bowl season....
> *


jg, gotta think this 









is a metaphor for ESPN sports radio caller "Marv from Flyover Country" - in the "Pac-12 Fallen Angels and the Wings They Flew in on"category ...

MG


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Coach Mora...I know you are a California guy and have a soft spot for the Pac 12. How do you feel about Pac12 fans commenting on the CFB playoffs after going 1-8 during the bowl season....





crackerd said:


> jg, gotta think this
> 
> View attachment 65729
> 
> 
> is a metaphor for ESPN sports radio caller "Marv from Flyover Country" - in the "Pac-12 Fallen Angels and the Wings They Flew in on"category ...
> 
> MG


Enjoy your moment, they have a tendency to leave .


----------



## John Robinson

jgsanders said:


> Coach Mora...I know you are a California guy and have a soft spot for the Pac 12. How do you feel about Pac12 fans commenting on the CFB playoffs after going 1-8 during the bowl season....


Jg, it's not like you to rub it in, I'm disappointed.


----------



## jgsanders

I don't want to get anyone's heart rate up here, so I'll be equitable with the funny Jimmy Mora rants today...

Coach Mora...I know you are big Clemson guy, so could you tell me what happened to your Tigers Monday night vs Bama...

"Well, what happened was, that third game we got our *ss kicked. ... Or, the second half, we just got our *ss. Totally kicked. *We couldn't do diddly poo* offensively. We couldn't make a first down. We couldn't run the ball; we didn't try to run the ball. We couldn't complete a pass. We sucked. The second half, we sucked. We couldn't stop the run. Every time they got the ball, they went down and got points. We got our *ss totally kicked in the second half, that's what it boiled down to. It was a (expletive) performance in the second half. (Expletive). I'm totally embarrassed and totally ashamed. (The) coaching ... Coaching did a horrible job. The players did a horrible job. We got our *ss kicked in that second half. It sucked. It stunk."


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TAMU rumored to offer Dave Aranda $3Mil a year & pick his own staff.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Is Dave Aranda that good?


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> TAMU rumored to offer Dave Aranda $3Mil a year & pick his own staff.


Whew.......$3m for a D.C. of course jimbo can shake his lazy boy and come up with that these days!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Is Dave Aranda that good?


He’s The Best DC in CFB by a *wide* margin. Is Dave that good?? If he takes the gig @ TAMU, The Krewe Of Curley will look like a great option for LSU.


----------



## bamajeff

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He’s The Best DC in CFB by a *wide* margin. Is Dave that good?? If he takes the gig @ TAMU, The Krewe Of Curley will look like a great option for LSU.


He's very good, no doubt. Don't know that I'd say he's better than Saban/Pruitt/Smart by a WIDE margin.


----------



## road kill

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He’s The Best DC in CFB by a *wide* margin. Is Dave that good?? If he takes the gig @ TAMU, The Krewe Of Curley will look like a great option for LSU.


Jim Leonhard may argue that point.


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> Is Dave Aranda that good?


Did you make your contribution to the fund?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bamajeff said:


> He's very good, no doubt. Don't know that I'd say he's better than Saban/Pruitt/Smart by a WIDE margin.


There’s an understood DC moniker. I didn’t say defensive mind. That’s an entirely different discussion.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

road kill said:


> Jim Leonhard may argue that point.


He’d be wrong, too. Those offensive juggernauts Wisky played really scares a lot of DCs. He’s a nice young DC. No doubt. Time will tell.


----------



## crackerd

You might as well be asking Jacob



Wayne Nutt said:


> Is Carmen Miranda that good?


While Jacob's got those violet-colored glasses on, as always, he's also thinking that if Aranda leaves, he can talk the Rosy Finch Boyz in Chief into hiring Jacob's absolute favorite unadulterated DC, Bobby Boy Shoop, for the 'Who. Probably could get him, too - these days for a paycheck of five bowls of red beans and rice a week...

MG


----------



## rsfavor

Jacob Hawkes said:


> There’s an understood DC moniker. I didn’t say defensive mind. That’s an entirely different discussion.


Not sure you understand the definition of moniker? Better look it up.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> You might as well be asking Jacob
> 
> 
> 
> While Jacob's got those violet-colored glasses on, as always, he's also thinking that if Aranda leaves, he can talk the Rosy Finch Boyz in Chief into hiring Jacob's absolute favorite unadulterated DC, Bobby Boy Shoop, for the 'Who. Probably could get him, too - these days for a paycheck of five bowls of red beans and rice a week...
> 
> MG


Nicely played.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

rsfavor said:


> Not sure you understand the definition of moniker? Better look it up.


Informal meaning for name. So, a name for a DC.


----------



## crackerd

rsfavor said:


> Not sure you understand the definition of moniker? Better look it up.


Monacle - he meant "monacle." You know, like what Colonel Rebel Yaw-Yaw Football, I mean Col. Klink wears. On that SEC football comedy, "Orgeron's Heroes."

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Somebody misquoted me. How is that possible?


----------



## road kill

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He’d be wrong, too. Those offensive juggernauts Wisky played really scares a lot of DCs. He’s a nice young DC. No doubt. Time will tell.


Really, where did Aranda come from?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You’re well aware DA wasn’t a DC for the 1st time in Madison. He has legit skins on the wall. You’re not serious about comparing the 2.


----------



## road kill

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You’re well aware DA wasn’t a DC for the 1st time in Madison. He has legit skins on the wall. You’re not serious about comparing the 2.


I don't take anything posted here serious, especially by LSU {lose~e~anna state} fans!
They remind me of bearssss fans.

Last time I saw them play, they came in #5 limped out of Lambeau, hurtin bad...............

Here's a link in case you don't recollect;

http://www.espn.com/college-football/game?gameId=400868974


----------



## roseberry

Now I have a question. Since it seems everyone here knows who the best defensive minds and coordinators are in the college game, who on Earth will Alabama hire as its new defensive coordinator? I am disappointed that Nick Saban is, yet again trying to win a fourth national title with someone else's head coach on his sideline. I think, as i did the last two years, that he should have sent Pruitt to Knoxville, done it himself and have named another defensive coordinator by now. Are there some still on the market?


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He’s The Best DC in CFB by a *wide* margin. Is Dave that good?? If he takes the gig @ TAMU, The Krewe Of Curley will look like a great option for LSU.


Stop it. Why do you have to go putting "by a wide margin" in there. He is good, no doubt about it, but don't act like others aren't even in the argument. Your homerism is showing again.



road kill said:


> Jim Leonhard may argue that point.


Careful, he may be headed south soon. Still in play for FSU, but Taggart is also interviewing other candidates. In fact he is interviewing one as I type this not named Leonhard.


----------



## road kill

Migillicutty said:


> Stop it. Why do you have to go putting "by a wide margin" in there. He is good, no doubt about it, but don't act like others aren't even in the argument. Your homerism is showing again.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, he may be headed south soon. Still in play for FSU, but Taggart is also interviewing other candidates. In fact he is interviewing one as I type this not named Leonhard.


They would be getting a good coach and a solid guy.
I hope he stays at his alma mater, where he walked on, became an All-American and went to the NFL.


----------



## jgsanders

You know...now that I think about it Cutty, John, RK, etc...I always thought it was the SEC fans that were a bit like a teenage girls sorority...you know, gossipy, clickish, "OMG, look what she's up to?" 

But I'm starting to think it's just the SEC West....think about it....

Florida, UGA, UT, etc is not on here gossiping about who can pay who's coordinator more? Measuring coordinator "size." Hmmm? Multiple posts concerning a coordinator leaving for the same title/job a few towns/miles way? OMG...I heard Aranda was buying a new Volkswagon....OMG! Geeez, stop it with Chavis, Steele, Pruitt, my cousin, your cousin, next of kin swaps...it's disturbing a little...

I'm going to separate out the SEC East now from the "SEC".


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Measuring coordinator "size."


Worthy of a copyright . 


But what disturbs me is some of the fans on this site salivate over attractive young ladies at a level that 
gets you fired in today's coaching ranks.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> But what disturbs me is some of the fans on this site salivate over attractive young ladies at a level that
> gets you fired in today's coaching ranks.


Salivating over is not a firing offense.

Salivating onto is what gets you in hot water!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Now I have a question. Since it seems everyone here knows who the best defensive minds and coordinators are in the college game, who on Earth will Alabama hire as its new defensive coordinator? I am disappointed that Nick Saban is, yet again trying to win a fourth national title with someone else's head coach on his sideline. I think, as i did the last two years, that he should have sent Pruitt to Knoxville, done it himself and have named another defensive coordinator by now. Are there some still on the market?


I suspect that Saban attracts the more talented assistants. When you get (arguably) the most talented players in the country how many coaches would be successful? I’m thinking there are more than a few.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> TAMU rumored to offer Dave Aranda $3Mil a year & pick his own staff.


2.5 million a year for 4 years to stay in Baton Rouge. Head coach in waiting?


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> ...What disturbs me is some of the fans on this site salivate over attractive young ladies at a level that gets you fired in today's coaching ranks.


RichRod, #CoachRodAZ, is that you? Making another "sweetie" tweet? You've got time on your hands now to perfect the art - well, at least until Saban's new #MeToo coaching rehabilitation program materializes and you're the OC @'Bama.

As for a new DC, ' Cutty and rose and Bamajeff may be aware that he's already on Saban's staff, just waiting for the title. Plucked from, where else?, San An-tone - the USTA Roadrunners. Pete Golding (Whodat, Jacob? 'Dat be saying EdA gets an "A" for his assertion that Saban's "finishing school" for assistants has a tide of applicants - and graduates populating CFB, especially the SEC.)

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> 2.5 million a year for 4 years to stay in Baton Rouge. Head coach in waiting?


I have not looked over the new contract (LSU does make contracts available to the public.). I have read that it is possibly in it. I don’t know if I believe it, but I’m not against it. It solidifies the defense for as long as he wants to coach & LSU.


----------



## crackerd

D$mn right, Jacob - it's something to be proud of - $3.5M for the head rOsy Finch Boyz, $2.5M for retaining the DC, $5M assorted burse funding for the rest of the 'Who staff, and y'all are still not paying out what Saban singlehandedly commands from 'Bama. The flip side of the ledger for y'all, alas, is ROI from the rOsy Finch Boyz LLC "conglomerate" against the Saban Dynasty, Inc. But I don't have to produce an annual report to remind you of that...

MG



Jacob Hawkes said:


> I have not looked over the new contract (LSU does make contracts available to the public.). I have read that it is possibly in it. I don’t know if I believe it, but I’m not against it. It solidifies the defense for as long as he wants to coach & LSU.


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> TAMU rumored to offer Dave Aranda $3Mil a year & pick his own staff.


That picking his staff ship has already sailed hasn't it?


----------



## John Robinson

I can't believe all this esoteric talk about assistant coaches and stuff with a very compelling title game looming. I also thought some of our Big Ten guys would show up and make an argument for an expanded playoff system.

My PAC 8-10-12 let me down, some close games and some blowouts, clearly a down year for our conference, but I though the Big Ten showed that they should be considered in contention for the National. My argument for an expanded playoff is that you really can't predict how teams match up in real life. Going in to the weekend I really thought Clemson was a top four team, now I'm not so sure that Wisconsin or Ohio State didn't belong in the top four. That said, no way could you eliminate Clemson going in, actually some were arguing that Alabama didn't belong, which looks stupid now.

I guess it comes down to who should be crowned National Champion, the team that played overall exceptional football all season long, or the actual best team in a head to head end of season playoff.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> D$mn right, Jacob - it's something to be proud of - $3.5M for the head rOsy Finch Boyz, $2.5M for retaining the DC, $5M assorted burse funding for the rest of the 'Who staff, and y'all are still not paying out what Saban singlehandedly commands from 'Bama. The flip side of the ledger for y'all, alas, is ROI from the rOsy Finch Boyz LLC "conglomerate" against the Saban Dynasty, Inc. But I don't have to produce an annual report to remind you of that...
> 
> MG


Don’t forget LSU is still paying Les, Cam, & other assistants on his staff. Money well spent for sure. :roll: :roll:


----------



## bamajeff

John Robinson said:


> actually some were arguing that Alabama didn't belong, which looks stupid now.


Marvin is still arguing it, and I agree with how it makes one look(g)


----------



## crackerd

bamajeff said:


> Marvin is still arguing it, and I agree with how it makes one look(g)


Marv? Nah, he ain't arguing, he's expressing his First Amendment rights against 'Bama's birthright. That doesn't make him look any different, just wrong as usual...<gg>

MG


----------



## road kill

John Robinson said:


> I can't believe all this esoteric talk about assistant coaches and stuff with a very compelling title game looming.* I also thought some of our Big Ten guys would show up and make an argument for an expanded playoff system.
> *
> My PAC 8-10-12 let me down, some close games and some blowouts, clearly a down year for our conference, but I though the Big Ten showed that they should be considered in contention for the National. My argument for an expanded playoff is that you really can't predict how teams match up in real life. Going in to the weekend I really thought Clemson was a top four team, now I'm not so sure that Wisconsin or Ohio State didn't belong in the top four. That said, no way could you eliminate Clemson going in, actually some were arguing that Alabama didn't belong, which looks stupid now.
> 
> I guess it comes down to who should be crowned National Champion, the team that played overall exceptional football all season long, or the actual best team in a head to head end of season playoff.


I can not complain, the Badgers needed to beat the Ohio State, that was clear.
They didn't get it done, end of story.

I would love to see them play Georgia................


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Stop it. Why do you have to go putting "by a wide margin" in there. He is good, no doubt about it, but don't act like others aren't even in the argument. Your homerism is showing again.


When I said Lane Kiffin was the best play caller in CFB, I was being a gump homer?? Same thing when I said St. Nick is the best HC in CFB? What about me being a TAMU homer by saying they have the best AD?? Curious how that works.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> I can't believe all this esoteric talk about assistant coaches and stuff with a very compelling title game looming. I also thought some of our Big Ten guys would show up and make an argument for an expanded playoff system.
> 
> My PAC 8-10-12 let me down, some close games and some blowouts, clearly a down year for our conference, but I though the Big Ten showed that they should be considered in contention for the National. My argument for an expanded playoff is that you really can't predict how teams match up in real life. Going in to the weekend I really thought Clemson was a top four team, now I'm not so sure that Wisconsin or Ohio State didn't belong in the top four. That said, no way could you eliminate Clemson going in, actually some were arguing that Alabama didn't belong, which looks stupid now.
> 
> I guess it comes down to who should be crowned National Champion, the team that played overall exceptional football all season long, or the actual best team in a head to head end of season playoff.


I see no legitimate objection to an 8 or even a 16 team playoff, those games would generate a huge amount of revenue. I guess 17 would complain they were left out.


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> When I said Lane Kiffin was the best play caller in CFB, I was being a gump homer?? Same thing when I said St. Nick is the best HC in CFB? What about me being a TAMU homer by saying they have the best AD?? Curious how that works.


No Jacob you're clearly the best football mind in the world and a paragon of objectivity.
When you assure us that LSU is so super talented and going to go undefeated we all know that will become true.
And around the time of national Signing Day when you assure us that LSU has got the most freakish talent ever & really should be in the NFL we all know that's true

When you tell us at their home crowd gives them an unfair advantage in home games and they can't be beaten we all know that's true


After Troy beat them at home this year and you assured us they probably wouldn't win another game this year we all know that's true.
The entertainment value of your posts is phenomenal, keep it up buddy and make sure to keep getting all your information from an LSU fan blog


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Mike Elko new DC at TAMU. I don’t know anything about him. Is he any good?


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> Carmen Miranda new DC at TAMU. I don’t know anything about her. Is she any good?


Good at getting a hat on the ball - 

MG


----------



## Marvin S

bamajeff said:


> Marvin is still arguing it, and I agree with how it makes one look(g)





crackerd said:


> Marv? Nah, he ain't arguing, he's expressing his First Amendment rights against 'Bama's birthright. That doesn't make him look any different, just wrong as usual...<gg>
> 
> MG





John Robinson said:


> , actually some were arguing that Alabama didn't belong, which looks stupid now.


I have seen no posts on here that would indicate anyone thought AL was not a good football team. 

What I have seen is posts stating they did not believe AL earned the right to be playing for any championship . 

The only undefeated team in the nation earned that honor & will be calling themselves, rightfully so, 2017 FBS NC.


----------



## taeicher

Marvin S said:


> The only undefeated team in the nation earned that honor & will be calling themselves, rightfully so, 2017 FBS NC.


Marvin I like your reasoning, obviously the only true champion in 2012 was the BUCKEYES!!!


----------



## bamajeff

Marvin S said:


> I have seen no posts on here that would indicate anyone thought AL was not a good football team.
> 
> What I have seen is posts stating they did not believe AL earned the right to be playing for any championship .
> 
> The only undefeated team in the nation earned that honor & will be calling themselves, rightfully so, 2017 FBS NC.


Would you think Alabama earned the right to play in the playoff if they played UCF's regular season schedule? You and others have insulted their schedule because they played Mercer, Fresno State, etc. UCF played a schedule full of those type teams. If Alabama were to leave the SEC, become independent and schedule a UCF-type schedule every year and go undefeated, you would have no problem with them having a permanent spot in the playoff? 

I'm guessing you would be right back on here saying they didn't deserve to be in because 'they haven't played anybody'.


----------



## crackerd

Y'all got Marv all wrong, he's an equal-opportunity disparager. Except when it comes to his blind spot, the Vanier Cup, awarded to the Canadian national CFB champions as played annually between the winners of the Uteck Bowl and the Mitchell (Not S. Dak.) Bowl. 

Marvin roots for the Regina U. Rams, who have never won the Vanier Cup, and he holds responsible for Regina U.'s futility none other than the Laval Rouge et 'Or who sport a Sabanesque sort of domination north of the 49th parallel. Marv's compromise rooting interest is the Wilfrid Laurier College Golden Hawks, not because they've won a couple Canadian CFB championships, but because they went by the school name Waterloo Lutheran when they succeeded.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

EdA said:


> I see no legitimate objection to an 8 or even a 16 team playoff, those games would generate a huge amount of revenue. I guess 17 would complain they were left out.


Doc, another point on that not brought up by many...The majority of elite/NFL draft picks tend to be on the elite teams. We already see the college elite players sitting out bowls games. It is a trend that will contiue. Most don't like this...but it'd be hard to argue that it didn't work out pretty sweet for both McCaffrey and Fournette this past year....early draft picks, big paychecks and a good first Pro year by both.It's easy to say play for "pride and school", but these are college kids with a large earning career/future at stake. The Wofford football kids playing in that 16-32-64 or how many ever game Div2 playoff aren't looking at 10M right out of college. There is love for the game, but also common sense about your future. An expanded playoff schedule for the elite players could make things worse.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Y'all got Marv all wrong, he's an equal-opportunity disparager. Except when it comes to his blind spot, the Vanier Cup, awarded to the Canadian national CFB champions as played annually between the winners of the Uteck Bowl and the Mitchell (Not S. Dak.) Bowl.
> 
> Marvin roots for the Regina U. Rams, who have never won the Vanier Cup, and he holds responsible for Regina U.'s futility none other than the Laval Rouge et 'Or who sport a Sabanesque sort of domination north of the 49th parallel. Marv's compromise rooting interest is the Wilfrid Laurier College Golden Hawks, not because they've won a couple Canadian CFB championships, but because they went by the school name Waterloo Lutheran when they succeeded.
> 
> MG


As usual I don't have a clue what you are rambling on about but "I do support the underdog" mostly. 

I went to this little engineering school in SD. One of the honor roll students had great difficulty with a course 
called "Differential Equations", a course beyond the calculus most top out with in their BS in Engineering days. 
As a student you were allowed 3 tries to complete a course, after the 3rd try unless you passed you were no 
longer on the student rolls. 

This is a little school that rates as the best value for what you get in the nation as reported by the WSJ. SD also 
ranks quite high in the accomplishments of their HS students on the various college entry exams. I would not 
expect someone ingrained in the AL tradition to comprehend at the level someone from SD is capable of, so I 
forgive your lack of ability to see someone else's point in this discussion


----------



## EdA

jgsanders said:


> Doc, another point on that not brought up by many...The majority of elite/NFL draft picks tend to be on the elite teams. We already see the college elite players sitting out bowls games. It is a trend that will contiue. Most don't like this...but it'd be hard to argue that it didn't work out pretty sweet for both McCaffrey and Fournette this past year....early draft picks, big paychecks and a good first Pro year by both.It's easy to say play for "pride and school", but these are college kids with a large earning career/future at stake. The Wofford football kids playing in that 16-32-64 or how many ever game Div2 playoff aren't looking at 10M right out of college. There is love for the game, but also common sense about your future. An expanded playoff schedule for the elite players could make things worse.


Point well made, I like the 4 team playoff more than it’s predecessor but further expansion, while good for the consumer, might not be good for the athletes with so much at stake.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> but "I do support the underdog" . I would not
> expect someone ingrained in the AL tradition to comprehend at the level someone from SD is capable of, so I
> forgive your lack of ability to see someone else's point in this discussion


You been eating too much fruit jar pheasant marvin!
(heavy metals ingestion)

If Marvin "pulls for the underdog",
Then, he must pull for Bama to get in and win CFP this year!

Similar to you in terms of toxicity of childhood diet, I was raised on crappie containing excessive levels of mercury. But are you not logically contradicting your own posted sentiments?


----------



## Jerry S.

EdA said:


> Point well made, I like the 4 team playoff more than it’s predecessor but further expansion, while good for the consumer, might not be good for the athletes with so much at stake.


Because it is all about the athletes and not the schools, conferences, recruiting, etc. Sad but true.


----------



## EdA

Jerry S. said:


> Because it is all about the athletes and not the schools, conferences, recruiting, etc. Sad but true.


The athletes are not responsible for the current state of affairs. The schools that recruit them, the people that coddle them, and the allure of unimaginable wealth dangled in front of them by professional athletics supported by people like us are the culprits.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

EdA, I did not donate to the hiring of either HC or DC. Since I have become a mere pensioner, I now have to pinch pennies to make it. On the other hand I have heard you will have a significant endowment made to the school and a new vet lab named after you.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> My argument for an expanded playoff is that you really can't predict how teams match up in real life. Going in to the weekend I really thought Clemson was a top four team, now I'm not so sure that Wisconsin or Ohio State didn't belong in the top four. That said, no way could you eliminate Clemson going in, actually some were arguing that Alabama didn't belong, which looks stupid now.
> 
> I guess it comes down to who should be crowned National Champion, the team that played overall exceptional football all season long, or the actual best team in a head to head end of season playoff.


As I have stated here many times, I don't think an 8 team playoff suits my tastes. 

I do think winning your conference championship should be VERY IMPORTANT as a qualifier for the playoff. 

My expectation that the ucf and Memphis game would be the best conf champ game was accurate. I stated that ucf would not have lost to Iowa, Iowa State or Syracuse.....and I should have included auburn. I would have been happy to see ucf included in the playoff no matter which of the four teams they replaced. (It seems in retrospect Clemson should have been the one) Had Georgia and Oklahoma not have been an all time classic, the ucf bowl win over auburn was the other best of the bowl season........unless you are a gamecock fan! I think ucf should celebrate however they like up to and including claiming a national championship. What Bama fan can say claiming championships is not allowed?

I am an all season long kinda fan!


----------



## Marvin S

Anyone here know how many teams get into the FCS playoff?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://www.theadvocate.com/baton_rouge/sports/lsu/article_3c447476-f28b-11e7-8832-1b9e1494450c.html


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> EdA, I did not donate to the hiring of either HC or DC. Since I have become a mere pensioner, I now have to pinch pennies to make it. On the other hand I have heard you will have a significant endowment made to the school and a new vet lab named after you.


Wayne, at 72 I am still employed for a reason which does not include making others wealthier. My donation was made by some rich guy from Houston who will choose to be buried in a maroon casket. All my meager disposable income is consumed by 4 black dogs and an annual trip to SD.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> When I said Lane Kiffin was the best play caller in CFB, I was being a gump homer?? Same thing when I said St. Nick is the best HC in CFB? What about me being a TAMU homer by saying they have the best AD?? Curious how that works.


Well first Kiffen isn’t the best play caller. Second really going out on a limb calling Saban the best HC. Third Scott Woodward is an LSU man so again homerism. 

Aranda is a very good DC but there are plenty of other DCs who are just as good or even better. Everyone here knows you are a complete homer for LSU. mjh laid it out very well. I still chuckle about the home field argument all while LSU was getting their ass handed to them at home. It’s belly laugh funny.


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Mike Elko new DC at TAMU. I don’t know anything about him. Is he any good?


Good hire. Did a good job improving NDs defense. Not worth 2mm IMO but TAMU is trying to buy a championship. It won’t work but they will be improved.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Anyone here know how many teams get into the FCS playoff?


North Dakota State and assorted others - just like it's 'Bama and assorted others in the FBS playoff.

Are you X's & O's research-challenged or just playing flyover-country provocateur (again) in the asking?

MG


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> IMO TAMU is trying to buy a championship. It won’t work


Let's not get a group of field trialers into a discussion of whether or not "championships can be bought"! We may never get back on track.🙄


----------



## swliszka

NDSU X James Madison @ 11 AM. GO BISONS !


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Well first Kiffen isn’t the best play caller. Second really going out on a limb calling Saban the best HC. Third Scott Woodward is an LSU man so again homerism.
> 
> Aranda is a very good DC but there are plenty of other DCs who are just as good or even better. Everyone here knows you are a complete homer for LSU. mjh laid it out very well. I still chuckle about the home field argument all while LSU was getting their ass handed to them at home. It’s belly laugh funny.


Your opinion is Lane isn’t the best okay caller. 

There’s literally no way to argue against St. Nick. None. 

Where Scott grew up & graduated college from has nothing to do with his ability to do his job better than his competitors. His last 2 head coaching hires he got his guy. Chris Peterson to Washington & Jimbo to TAMU. Go find one who has done anything close to that. 

I didn’t respond to the nonsense posted by the obsessed one because it’s a bunch of BS.


----------



## roseberry

I don't know much about those other dudes, but I think I go with Jacob on the Saban thingy!


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> North Dakota State and assorted others
> 
> Are you X's & O's research-challenged or just playing flyover-country provocateur (again) in the asking?
> 
> MG


Interested from the standpoint of how many games these teams have to play to win a championship.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> I don't know much about those other dudes, but I think I go with Jacob on the Saban thingy!


There is a saying in the Mining business "Good Ore makes good operators".

There is a saying in the FT business that "Good Dogs make the trainer". 

I think in the FB business it's a combo of player & coach., If Saban keeps going off on his coaches, 
who among the up & comers going to want to work for him?


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> There is a saying in the Mining business "Good Ore makes good operators".
> 
> There is a saying in the FT business that "Good Dogs make the trainer".
> 
> I think in the FB business it's a combo of player & coach*., If Saban keeps going off on his coaches,
> who among the up & comers going to want to work for him*?



let me put this in terms you might understand....what up and coming dog trainer wouldn't give up his left testicle to apprentice under Danny Farmer or Mike Lardy...

Being an assistant under Saban is a sure fire way to a D1 job at a school of your choice


----------



## crackerd

And speaking of ore, Marv, Saban doesn't exactly pay 'em in fool's gold, either.

Now, so that your edification can come full circle, *here's to mining your FCS playoff material*. FCS plays 11 regular season games.

Good'un going on now for the FCS championship between the Bison and the Dukes.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> And speaking of ore, Marv, Saban doesn't exactly pay 'em in fool's gold, either.
> 
> Now, so that your edification can come full circle, *here's to mining your FCS playoff material*. FCS plays 11 regular season games.
> 
> Good'un going on now for the FCS championship between the Bison and the Dukes.
> 
> MG


I thought Marvin was asking how many playoff games a team plays on the way to a championship. I know it's closer to the NFL system than the one playoff game that division one plays.


----------



## crackerd

Tells you at the link above: four playoff games to win the FCS championship, five if you were to be FCS Cinderella and have to win a "play-in" playoff game (1st round playoff game). None have traveled that route yet to the championship, though.

Down to the wire today, Bison trying to hold on for 6th champs. in seven years.

MG


----------



## swliszka

North Dakota State University (Bisons) defeats James Madison 17-13. They win their 6th FCS Championship in seven years. .


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Let's not get a group of field trialers into a discussion of whether or not "championships can be bought"! We may never get back on track.


If you’re gonna win a champeenship you better buy a good ‘un and she did.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Congratulations to NDSU for their win. Entertaining game to watch....


----------



## mjh345

EdA said:


> If you’re gonna win a champeenship you better buy a good ‘un and she did.


So did he.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> I don't know much about those other dudes, but I think I go with Jacob on the Saban thingy!


No one contested that. Read what I wrote. Claiming oneself a soothsayer because one proclaimed Saban the best coach is kind of like thinking one a swami for saying the sun is going to rise in the east tomorrow.

Further to that making fallacious arguments of subjectivity and then claiming oneself accurate by proclaiming further subjective arguments as proof is beyond laughable. 11 teams ranked higher in total defense this year than LSU. It stands to reason that if young Jacobs other claims are accurate, “LSU has the best defensive talent” and “has the best home field advantage” then Aranda is a pretty crappy DC. 

Now we know he isnt but “best by a wide margin” is just plain silly homerism.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> ...Claiming oneself a soothsayer because one proclaimed Saban the best coach is kind of like thinking one a swami for saying the sun is going to rise in the east tomorrow.


'Cutty, as long as it ain't the _*SEC*_ East, I'm OK with your going Nostradamus on us!

MG


----------



## roseberry

I gotcha cutty. But i have decided to bestow a title to each and every frequent poster to the rtfcfb thread. The title I dub is typically ascribed to an author of ancient, epic Greek poetry.........,"I officially declare us all, HOMER!" 

As a bammer/gump and by default SEC west fan, I don't think we should pull them out and measure our homers! There are both "bank walkers" and "slip inners" in this group, just like any other.

We all know my undisputed gifts of prophecy have been out of kilter this year. For instance, i predicted alabama would play in the peach bowl in the pre-season and actually it was a team from Alabama that played in the Peach Bowl. Nonetheless I have decided to make a few predictions about 2018:

-President Trump's lying and mental capacity decline will continue
-The financial markets will continue to love lying and insanity
-Alabama will lose to Georgia 28 to 17 under the leadership of Jalen hurts
-If Jalen develops a case of turf toe early in the second quarter, Alabama will win 34 to 24 under the direction of that left-handed kid whose name I cannot pronounce
-We will build a wall, though I am not sure where


----------



## swliszka

We will see who has the best QB potential of this current crop when Belicheck selects him with his #2 choice. I enjoy your collective entertainment passion. Do you gamble as well?


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> -We will build a wall, though I am not sure where


May I suggest, in the interest of saving several billion dollars that the wall be built around Washington DC keeping us out and them (politicians and wannabe politicians) in.

As to your prognostication skills, while they might have declined they are not absent. Alabama 28 UGA 20 as the UGA run game is overwhelmed and young QB Fromm is forced to pass in the face of a relentless pass rush. Defense trumps offense almost every time.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> As to your prognostication skills, while they might have declined they are not absent. *Alabama 28 UGA 20 as the UGA run game is overwhelmed and young QB Fromm* is forced to pass in the face of a relentless pass rush. Defense trumps offense almost every time.


'Fraid you got that one off after the play clock had expired - while I agree with your sentiment, there's another thread started nearby about "eating Fromm" for lunch and supper - presumably a snarling consumption by the 'Bama defense.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

swliszka said:


> We will see who has the best QB potential of this current crop when Belicheck selects him with his #2 choice. I enjoy your collective entertainment passion. Do you gamble as well?


He’s married, so obviously he gambles. Is there no bigger gamble than that??


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He’s married, so obviously he gambles. Is there no bigger gamble than that??


Marriage one = gamble
Marriage two = inference from statistical data.......lots of it!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. Fair enough.


----------



## jgsanders

The CFB playoffs are so boring....probably won't even watch tomorrow night.

It's not a real playoff anyways. Need more teams for it to matter.

I think UCF, Mercer, James Madison, Little Sister's of the Poor, the entire PAC 12, etc. need to be included to crown a LEGITIMATE Champion.

I think I'll watch last year's recorded version of the game for 229th time (hey....whose counting).....and think about what would've happened if DeShawn Watson (who had already graduated) sat that game out because it would cost him millions of real dollars by subjecting himself to being thrown around like a rag doll by the Bama D.











In case you are curious.....Watson (4) is trying to go the opposite way he is actually going here. 

It's rumored Foster, Fitzpatrick, Humphrey were decent players...


----------



## bjoiner

Game day. Go Dawgs.


----------



## crackerd

bjoiner said:


> Game day. Go Dawgs.


Good luck to all the Ugas, including those of my personal acquaintance such as them with whom I train and who treats my pack. Just "Beware the Tide D" 









turning the Dawgs' running and passing game upside down...

MG


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


>


I thought he was finished for the game after being helicoptered in that play. But he was only getting loosened up for the second half!

And speaking of watching replays, if I ran the SEC network and Georgia had just won one of the greatest bowl games in history and alabama had come in predicted to lose and dominated, would I stick with ladies basketball for primetime programming all week prior to the final The way the network did?

Hell Naw! I woulda run them games!

Good to hear from bubba, predictions? What about our other dawgs? Yall don't be like that west Georgia fan who blew in, made noise and disappeared now!


----------



## mjh345

roseberry said:


> I thought he was finished for the game after being helicoptered in that play. But he was only getting loosened up for the second half!
> 
> And speaking of watching replays, if I ran the SEC network and Georgia had just won one of the greatest bowl games in history and alabama had come in predicted to lose and dominated, would I stick with ladies basketball for primetime programming all week prior to the final The way the network did?
> 
> Hell Naw! I woulda run them games!
> 
> Good to hear from bubba, predictions? What about our other dawgs? Yall don't be like that west Georgia fan who blew in, made noise and disappeared now!


Bama (- 4.5 )

Let's cut to the chase John
I believe you are the Undisputed RTF Swami
So what is your (unbiased please) thinking


----------



## bjoiner

roseberry said:


> I thought he was finished for the game after being helicoptered in that play. But he was only getting loosened up for the second half!
> 
> And speaking of watching replays, if I ran the SEC network and Georgia had just won one of the greatest bowl games in history and alabama had come in predicted to lose and dominated, would I stick with ladies basketball for primetime programming all week prior to the final The way the network did?
> 
> Hell Naw! I woulda run them games!
> 
> Good to hear from bubba, predictions? What about our other dawgs? Yall don't be like that west Georgia fan who blew in, made noise and disappeared now!


I think it will come down to who’s qb makes the best plays and fewest mistakes. Not ever picking against my Dawgs, but ain’t going to jinx myself by picking a score.


----------



## roseberry

Losing Cotton on the o-line and Jennings at linebacker in the Clemson game makes it tough. If Fitzpatrick really has a case of the actual flu in addition to those two, then highly unlikely alabama can win.

If I were betting, I would take Georgia with the 4.5. I hope tide can win but don't see anything but CLOSE if they do. Bama must run with great success on first and second down all night, hit vertically play action a couple of times and tackle well to have a chance. 

I am concerned about fielding punts and missing field goal attempts too.....problems this year.


----------



## crackerd

Loving the "swami-bagging," rose - keep it up and by gametime the minus sign for points will be flipped and it'll be the Tide +4.5. Right where 'Bama wants 'em - thank you from me, Saban and last but not least the Red Elephant Club for your swami misdirection playbook. Didn't you read the WSJ's covert lifting of the Clemson gameplan today - wink-wink.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

My prediction: if Alabama loses tonight, Saban will be considered washed up and forced to retire. Then Alabama will hire Dabo.
But Alabama is going to win.


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> Loving the "swami-bagging," rose - keep it up and by gametime the minus sign for points will be flipped and it'll be the Tide +4.5. Right where 'Bama wants 'em - thank you from me, Saban and last but not least the Red Elephant Club for your swami misdirection playbook. Didn't you read the WSJ's covert lifting of the Clemson gameplan today - wink-wink.
> 
> MG


Rose has perfected CF prediction rope a dope


----------



## bamajeff

EdA said:


> Rose has perfected CF prediction rope a dope


I believe Bear Bryant called it 'poor mouthing'


----------



## roseberry

Year before last......no one liked my conservative, easy going, encourage the opponent, style?(poor mouthing)

Last year I changed so that all my friends here would be happier......and then no one liked 100% Bama smack, 100% of the time.(however, it worked for all but the last four seconds of the season)

Because I used two different styles for two entire seasons and everyone hated both, i figured it was just me everyone hated. So, being superstitious, I went back to the style I used when Bama won last.


----------



## canuckkiller

*Time for a selection committee revamp*

RE: UCF
Auburn 26 v. Alabama 14; Auburn 40 v. Georgia 17; UCF 34 v Auburn 27.
Coach Frost is spot on: "Time for the Selection Committee to revise the regimen"!

WD


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Year before last......no one liked my conservative, easy going, encourage the opponent, style?(poor mouthing)
> 
> Last year I changed so that all my friends here would be happier......and then no one liked 100% Bama smack, 100% of the time.(however, it worked for all but the last four seconds of the season)
> 
> Because I used two different styles for two entire seasons and everyone hated both, i figured it was just me everyone hated. So, being superstitious, I went back to the style I used when Bama won last.


So just admit that you are a closet homer (unlike Jacob) and you play the aw shucks we’re not that good card for all it’s worth.


----------



## Tim Mc

Hate you, John? C'mon man, you and MG are the only Tide fans I like!! Now, you both might hate me because I'm rooting for the Dawgs tonight. As I've said before, when you're a Cleveland fan you tend to pull for the fanbase that's been waiting a long time. Love watching those 2 running backs and that linebacker Smith plays with a ton of heart. 
These ARE the 2 best teams in the country. Looking forward to a great game!


----------



## crackerd

Tim, thanks for that vote of confidence on rose's likeability - however I'm thinking we may want to throw rtf's first-ever CFB championship halftime show this evening - featuring Marvin and his "Geiger counter" for gauging the grade and purity of rose's CFB self-flagellation and Crimson Tide cri de coeur! Marv, you're on at 6:45 WFT (Western Flyover Time)!



Tim Mc said:


> Hate you, John? C'mon man, you and MG are the only Tide fans I like!! Now, you both might hate me because I'm rooting for the Dawgs tonight. As I've said before, when you're a Cleveland fan you tend to pull for the fanbase that's been waiting a long time. Love watching those 2 running backs and that linebacker Smith plays with a ton of heart.
> These ARE the 2 best teams in the country. Looking forward to a great game!


MG


----------



## bjoiner

canuckkiller said:


> RE: UCF
> Auburn 26 v. Alabama 14; Auburn 40 v. Georgia 17; UCF 34 v Auburn 27.
> Coach Frost is spot on: "Time for the Selection Committee to revise the regimen"!
> 
> WD


You fail to mention UGA 38 - Auburn 7 as well as Auburn’s other 3 losses. Both Auburn’s wins against UGA and Alabama were impressive, but they were their two biggest rival games. Anything can happen in rival games. 

UCF had a great season and a quality win. A (1) quality win does not make a national champion. I bet coach Frost wouldn’t be of the same opinion next year if Nebraska was on the short end of the stick against A UCF like team. Saban had opposite views about needing to be conference champs to make the playoffs.


----------



## roseberry

Awe shucks doc......i'm a HOMER!!!!!!!

RTR


----------



## bamajeff

bjoiner said:


> You fail to mention UGA 38 - Auburn 7 as well as Auburn’s other 3 losses. Both Auburn’s wins against UGA and Alabama were impressive, but they were their two biggest rival games. Anything can happen in rival games.
> 
> UCF had a great season and a quality win. A (1) quality win does not make a national champion. I bet coach Frost wouldn’t be of the same opinion next year if Nebraska was on the short end of the stick against A UCF like team. Saban had opposite views about needing to be conference champs to make the playoffs.


These guys tooting UCF's horn are the same ones making fun of SEC teams for playing teams like Mercer, Fresno St, Samford, Appy St. UCF played an ENTIRE SCHEDULE full of those type teams. They don't really think UCF is deserving of a National Championship, they are just so anti-SEC that they are blinded by their hatred.

I guarantee you if Alabama and/or Georgia played UCF's schedule they would be screaming from the rooftops about them not being deserving due to their weak schedule.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Awe shucks doc......i'm a HOMER!!!!!!!
> 
> RTR


It’s OK, we are all afflicted with homerism but most of us have no hope of enjoying what AL has accomplished in college football in the recent past. As the Great Dizzy Dean said “it ain’t bragging if you can do it”.


----------



## crackerd

Just heard from Saban - wants to know if Marv can walk on at halftime as 'Bama drop-kicker.

MG


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Awe shucks doc......i'm a HOMER!!!!!!!
> 
> RTR


With that admission, rose, I want to welcome you back to the Crimson Tide's days of yore - ' cause (and I hate to say it and hope I eat my words) with Hurts at QB, we're looking at the rebirth of the Wishbone offense and it's getting snapped in two at every twist. I am hopeful of Daboll becoming the first OC ever fired at halftime of a national championship game. Props to Kirby so far in making him look like he's coordinating a Pop Warner offense.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

I like Jalen Hurts, but that Hawaiian quarterback is lights out.


----------



## EdA

Not sure but the Tide may be turning.


----------



## BonMallari

who would have ever guessed a Hawaiian/Samoan kid, and a lefty to boot would get Bama back in the game..Guess thats why he was the No 1 QB coming out of HS


----------



## John Robinson

Did I jinx him?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2018/01/lsu_set_to_elevate_steve_ensmi.html

132. That’s the combined age of the Co-OCs. LSU doing their best to bury this during The National Championship.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> Did I jinx him?


No - may not work, but props to Saban for making the move. Needed six off the turnover to get closer, though.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2018/01/lsu_set_to_elevate_steve_ensmi.html
> 
> 132. That’s the combined age of the Co-OCs. LSU doing their best to bury this during The National Championship.


Really? You're so hung up on LSU you post this during the National championship?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> No - may not work, but props to Saban for making the move. Needed six off the turnover to get closer, though.
> 
> MG


No. Need to run Bo instead of splitting him out. What the actual frick is wrong with the OC for the gumps? He went off on a run & failed to give it to him with 3 plays in a row.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> Really? You're so hung up on LSU you post this during the National championship?


Peace for Jacob - this might be his loyal ("Dilly, dilly") way of signaling to Saban that ex-'Who OC Matt Canada's available should Saban summarily dump Daboll after a single lacklustre season.

MG


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> who would have ever guessed a Hawaiian/Samoan kid, and a lefty to boot would get Bama back in the game.


No one can guess it, you gotta swami it up!


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> -If Jalen develops a case of turf toe early in the second quarter, Alabama will win 34 to 24 under the direction of that left-handed kid whose name I cannot pronounce
> e


Though I Swami it would have to happen early in the second quarter for Alabama to win! 
Go left handed kid whose name I cannot pronounce!


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> who would have ever guessed a Hawaiian/Samoan kid, and a lefty to boot would get Bama back in the game..Guess thats why he was the No 1 QB coming out of HS


God bless Gomer Pyle, USMC, Serial No. Sylacauga Talladega County Alabama BA 1952, for sending him to the Tide.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Few thoughts: 

Fromm is for real. Yes we already knew this but UGa will be good for a while with him behind center. 

Hurts is awful: why didn’t saban make the switch sooner. Also known for a while. 

Bama #48: he is due for “processing”. Bama going to free up a scholly. 

Its fun watching Saban near aneurism. 

I still have a feeling the fighting “soul sellers” find a way. 

If this young Bama QB develops just a bit Bama isn’t going anywhwere for many years. 

Lastly, what was Fields thinking.


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Peace for Jacob - this might be his loyal ("Dilly, dilly") way of signaling to Saban that ex-'Who OC Matt Canada's available should Saban summarily dump Daboll after a single lacklustre season.
> 
> MG


My apologies to Jacob, comment went over my head like most of crackerd's comments.


----------



## John Robinson

Wow!!!! Unbelievable.


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> I am concerned about fielding punts and missing field goal attempts too.....problems this year.


Why is this unbelievable John, it has all been foretold!


----------



## Migillicutty

I just want to preemptively calm our resident bamer fans should the tide lose. I am pretty sure many Bama fans are pressing rounds and dialing in their reticles as I type. Poor bastard. On the upside, should Bama lose, Finebaum’s show will pure comedy gold tomorrow.


----------



## BonMallari

Unbelievable ending...from goat to hero in just one play


----------



## John Robinson

What a game!


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> I just want to preemptively calm our resident bamer fans should the tide lose. I am pretty sure many Bama fans are pressing rounds and dialing in their reticles as I type. Poor bastard. On the upside, should Bama lose, Finebaum’s show will pure comedy gold tomorrow.


They didn't lose!


----------



## bjoiner

Just broke some furniture.


----------



## John Robinson

That Hawaiian kid is a class act, going to be a gamer for a long time.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> They didn't lose!


 Sure didn’t. Lots of hardware going back in the cabinet/safe.


----------



## EdA

Barring injury Jalen Hurts has taken his last meaningful snap at QB. His options:
1) Transfer
2) ride the bench at Alabama
3) move to WR or running back


----------



## Migillicutty

On another note, how does UGA blow that coverage?


----------



## John Robinson

Great game for those of us with no stake. I feel for any Georgia fans, thought they had this.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> My apologies to Jacob, comment went over my head like most of crackerd's comments.


Nah. No apologies needed for that. A lot of empathy for me having to listen to the gump fan base (Not the ones on this board.).


----------



## roseberry

bjoiner said:


> Just broke some furniture.


Bubba, you are a class fan, and Georgia is a class team! Go hug those yellow puppies, it'll make you feel better!


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> On another note, how does UGA blow that coverage?


Blew it big time! Two really good teams going toe to toe, shame somebody had to lose.


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> On another note, how does UGA blow that coverage?


The Throwin' Samoan looked the safety off and moved him to the middle of the field


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> On another note, how does UGA blow that coverage?


I think Saban said there were other guys on the other side running streak/post/flag routes..the QB made the right read and the safety didn't have time to cover deep...the CB flat out got beat..pretty call..great execution


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Barring injury Jalen Hurts has taken his last meaningful snap at QB. His options:
> 1) Transfer
> 2) ride the bench at Alabama
> 3) move to WR or running back


3, 1, 2....


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Why is this unbelievable John, it has all been foretold!


Indeed, rose.

Et Tua, Dawgs - and Roll Tide Roll!

MG


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> On another note, how does UGA blow that coverage?


C'mon, 'Cutty, you saw the kid looking off his primary to freeze the safety, turn and deliver as if he were that NFL Hall of Famer Snake Stabler.

As for me, speaking of the Snake this win is sweet revenge for Georgia's last-second hook-and-ladder illegal play that beat 'Bama 18-17 in '65. Us Gumps got long memories even if a little CTE sometimes gets in the way. 

But we always remember that we've been there before, and will be again.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

all I know is that somewhere in the hereafter Bob Gutermuth and Lanse are smiling at Alabama winning another Title...Roll Tide guys...


----------



## canuckkiller

God bless nick saban
'73 kent state; '78 west va.; '80 ohio state; 'navy; '83 mich. State; '88 houston oilers; '90 toledo; '91 clev. Browns; 
''95 mich. State; 2000 lsu; 2005 miami dolphins; 207 alabama. 217-62-1.
Hi diddle diddle - god bless nick saban!!

Wd


----------



## mjh345

Migillicutty said:


> Few thoughts:
> 
> Fromm is for real. Yes we already knew this but UGa will be good for a while with him behind center.
> 
> Hurts is awful: why didn’t saban make the switch sooner. Also known for a while.
> 
> Bama #48: he is due for “processing”. Bama going to free up a scholly.
> 
> Its fun watching Saban near aneurism.
> 
> I still have a feeling the fighting “soul sellers” find a way.
> 
> If this young Bama QB develops just a bit Bama isn’t going anywhwere for many years.
> 
> Lastly, what was Fields thinking.


Fromm is a product of fine genetics. 
Check out the "bottom" side of that kids pedigree.


----------



## roseberry

I am happy to announce that I have installed myself, mg and Bama Jeff as the vice president, treasurer, and executive director of the Tua fan club!

the three of us report to our president, former Alabama Place kicker Andy Papanostos!


----------



## roseberry

And as expected, Georgia quarterback Jacob Eason transfers to be with Chris Peterson and the Washington Huskies! Now the Pac-12 has a quarterback Marv!


----------



## canuckkiller

John Robinson said:


> Great game for those of us with no stake. I feel for any Georgia fans, thought they had this.


Maybe GF's did. However, Coach Sabin, team cohesion, and self respect surfaced at the end. Just a terrific effort!!
AP has the last rankings about right.

HI DIDDLE DIDDLE, Right up the middle - USMC!!
WD


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> I am happy to announce that I have installed myself, mg and Bama Jeff as the vice president, treasurer, and executive director of the Tua fan club!
> 
> the three of us report to our president, former Alabama Place kicker Andy Papanostos!


rose, in your role as fan club resident Nostradamus, I'm compelled to let you know that all this was foretold to me 50-odd years ago, as one of about 13 Catholics in all Alabama, by a monsignor from Mobile. He let us know that when he gave the blessing "Pax vobiscum," we should all say with great resolve, in anticipation of a savior from Hawaii: "Ecum spiritu tu _*Tua!*_"

Roll Tide and rest assured that PappaNosGood - as somebody at ESPN called him (my label was PappaShanksos) - is mighty happy to be able to belt out the same!


MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Georgia got too cute down the stretch. They were wearing out the gumps & decided to change. I formations & Wild Dawg?? So fricking stupid. It’s as if Jim Chaney didn’t adhere to Papa Muntz’s last words @ all. “Don’t go changing.”


----------



## bjoiner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Georgia got too cute down the stretch. They were wearing out the gumps & decided to change. I formations & Wild Dawg?? So fricking stupid. It’s as if Jim Chaney didn’t adhere to Papa Muntz’s last words @ all. “Don’t go changing.”


Playing not to loose has never worked out well. Still a better year than I predicted and excited for the future, but dang, today sucks.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> all I know is that somewhere in the hereafter Bob Gutermuth and Lanse are smiling at Alabama winning another Title...Roll Tide guys...


Nice of you to say that, Bon - and I know Katie (irrespective of the All-Bran fan that she is...) would also call it gracious acknowledgement of Coach Bear Gutermuth and his eternal rooting interest.

MG


----------



## swliszka

Now Roseberry do you know Tua's kid brother Tuu and their father Gulu? I expect you to be speaking Somoan pretty quick. He is a freshman.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bjoiner said:


> Playing not to loose has never worked out well. Still a better year than I predicted and excited for the future, but dang, today sucks.


Y’all have some really good times ahead. Lots of things to be excited about. 

I’m going to add in that the officiating was absolutely atrocious last night.


----------



## BrettG

a lot of freshmen on the field last night for both teams, if they stay eligible both teams could be dominant for a few years.


----------



## BrettG

Now that football season is over it's time to move on to baseball, we started practice last Friday and it was 30 degrees, gotta get ready for mid February games.


----------



## Marvin S

BrettG said:


> Now that football season is over it's time to move on to baseball, we started practice last Friday and it was 30 degrees, gotta get ready for mid February games.


It's Basketball season !


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’m going to add in that the officiating was absolutely atrocious last night.


Confirmed on the Internet.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> And as expected, Georgia quarterback Jacob Eason transfers to be with Chris Peterson and the Washington Huskies! Now the Pac-12 has a quarterback Marv!


There was a story on ESPN that suggested that Jalen transfer to Texas...all we need is a QB controversy on campus. I think Buechele will transfer out


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> And as expected, Georgia quarterback Jacob Eason transfers to be with Chris Peterson and the Washington Huskies! Now the Pac-12 has a quarterback Marv!


According to folks much more knowledgeable than you or I, a couple of QB's from the PAC 12 have declared early & 
are expected to go #1 & #@ in the draft. Then there was the guy from OK that transferred to UCLA & had a fairly 
good career QBing the Cowboys. I personally think players should be able to transfer without sitting out. Make the 
folks drawing the big salaries earn their money!


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’m going to add in that the officiating was absolutely atrocious last night.


I don't think this is a good time to start another big 10 bashing session!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> I don't think this is a good time to start another big 10 bashing session!


Agree, rose - but you could've at least answered Stan's (swliszka's) question



swliszka said:


> *Now Roseberry do you know Tua's kid brother Tuu *and their father Gulu? I expect you to be speaking Somoan pretty quick. He is a freshman.


by telling him, *D*mn right, 'Bama knows Tua's kid brother* - and may be signing him soon!

Man, we are so indebted to Gomer Pyle for his service to the University of Alabama by way of Ha'vai'yee (Hawaii)!

MG


----------



## roseberry

I do not know them but I feel I should get to know them!


----------



## Peter Balzer

As far as officiating, the two major plays that had the greatest impact were of course 1) the blocked punt, called back for offsides (in fact Bama jumped ) and 2) facemask in 3rd quarter resulting in a tackle for loss vs. 15 yd penalty and automatic 1st down. 

The blocked punt would have been easy points for Georgia considering they were basically int he red zone with recovery. The facemask had a 25+ yd affect on field position (Bama got a short field and drove down for a TD). Nothing is perfect, but given that all plays are reviewed by an official in NY why couldn't these mistakes corrected real time?


----------



## roseberry

Peter Balzer said:


> As far as officiating, the two major plays that had the greatest impact were of course 1) the blocked punt, called back for offsides (in fact Bama jumped ) and 2) facemask in 3rd quarter resulting in a tackle for loss vs. 15 yd penalty and automatic 1st down.
> 
> The blocked punt would have been easy points for Georgia considering they were basically int he red zone with recovery. The facemask had a 25+ yd affect on field position (Bama got a short field and drove down for a TD). Nothing is perfect, but given that all plays are reviewed by an official in NY why couldn't these mistakes corrected real time?


Peter, officials make mistakes and then they make mistakes to counter their mistakes, like number 4 stepping out of bounds with his heel on the touchdown that was called a touchdown. Let's not turn this into a Big Ten bashing session!


----------



## crackerd

Peter Balzer said:


> As far as officiating, the two major plays that had the greatest impact were of course 1) the blocked punt, called back for offsides (in fact Bama jumped ) and 2) facemask in 3rd quarter resulting in a tackle for loss vs. 15 yd penalty and automatic 1st down.
> 
> The blocked punt would have been easy points for Georgia considering they were basically int he red zone with recovery. The facemask had a 25+ yd affect on field position (Bama got a short field and drove down for a TD). *Nothing is perfect, but given that all plays are reviewed by an official in NY why couldn't these mistakes corrected real time?*


I presume it might've been concern that President Donald Trump might inveigh against a fake Russian connection via Crooked Hillary as sent from the field? I mean, let's not forget George Stephanopolous Jr. was kicking for the Tide, after all! Swlizska will remember the Little Duke from Massachusetts who was the Dems' Presidential candidate in '88 when a pundit advised the country to "Beware of Greeks wearing _lifts_" - I told a confidant last evening that 'Bama should've been very wary of a certain somebody wearing *cleats*! On that ethnic note, rose, I'm sick and d*mned tired of placekicking being 'Bama and Saban's Achilles _*foot*_ for the last 10 years. Five NCs notwithstanding, of course!

MG


----------



## Peter Balzer

roseberry said:


> Peter, officials make mistakes and then they make mistakes to counter their mistakes, like number 4 stepping out of bounds with his heel on the touchdown that was called a touchdown. Let's not turn this into a Big Ten bashing session!


 That play was reviewed in NY and stood as called. You're making my point for me. My point is not bashing the officiating as a whole, rather the system has a checks and balances that weren't used. The fact they were a Big 10 crew is irrelevant. These were pivotal plays, within a short time frame of each other. Again, as I said before I don't expect perfection, but I expect better than what I saw yesterday.


----------



## bamajeff

Peter Balzer said:


> As far as officiating, the two major plays that had the greatest impact were of course 1) the blocked punt, called back for offsides (in fact Bama jumped ) and 2) facemask in 3rd quarter resulting in a tackle for loss vs. 15 yd penalty and automatic 1st down.
> 
> The blocked punt would have been easy points for Georgia considering they were basically int he red zone with recovery. The facemask had a 25+ yd affect on field position (Bama got a short field and drove down for a TD). Nothing is perfect, but given that all plays are reviewed by an official in NY why couldn't these mistakes corrected real time?


On the blocked punt, if it had been called correctly Alabama would've been penalized 5 yards for the false start and re-kicked. If you're going to say you want it called 'right', it's got to be called right for both sides. The officials missed a facemask on Tua as well. Bottom line is calls were missed on both sides and officials didn't decide the outcome of the game.


----------



## roseberry

Peter Balzer said:


> That play was reviewed in NY and stood as called. You're making my point for me. .


Well wherever they reviewed it......they still missed it! (That is the point I am making)

As it says in your tag line, "unicorns, Skittles and rainbow farts"


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> There was a story on ESPN that suggested that Jalen transfer to Texas...all we need is a QB controversy on campus. I think Buechele will transfer out


Jalen is a Houston guy, Cougar High is his destination. Major Applewhite must be salivating!


----------



## jgsanders

Heck of a game last night Bama and UGA. Heck of a game. 

True college football fans can appreciate that one. Gutsy performance all the way around. What more could anyone ask for. Good on both teams, players, staffs, etc. Huge tip of the cap to both! Epic!

Rose, I do remember a time or 2 when you have been critical of the zebras too. At the end of the day, you gotta rise above 'em...no need to explain it, and Bama did rise above it/through it in this one. You have nothing to apologize for...2 great young men at QB who any school would be proud to call their own. Same for UGA, it's a time to be proud of what you accomplished and what the future holds. Best to both teams and fan bases! Hate to see the season end.


----------



## jgsanders

Meanwhile...in a secret La bat cave....Bama's little...tiny....minuscule...sister....LSU, is trying to find Jalen's cell phone number...Heck, he'd be the best passer the Bayou has seen in many years...they are taking Purdue castoffs currently, now tell me they wouldn't love some Bama washouts.


----------



## roseberry

Brothers, it has been 36 hours and I am sick of basketball. I am sorry it's over too jg!


----------



## road kill

roseberry said:


> Peter, officials make mistakes and then they make mistakes to counter their mistakes, like number 4 stepping out of bounds with his heel on the touchdown that was called a touchdown. *Let's not turn this into a Big Ten bashing session*!


Isnt that pretty much what this whole thread has been?


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Well wherever they reviewed it......they still missed it! (That is the point I am making)


I am sure that I am not alone in this thought but I get sick of the replays all the time seemingly on almost every possession. Since the replay video is often inconclusive and if it is the call is rarely properly corrected so let's dump the whole process and recognize that mistakes in officiating will be made and the replays just interrupt the flow of the game. If we must have the replay give each team one challenge per half the way the NFL does it.


----------



## roseberry

Doc, I must agree, they have evaluated, re-evaluated and over evaluated the pass reception until no one even knows what a reception is anymore.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> I am sure that I am not alone in this thought but I get sick of the replays all the time seemingly on almost every possession. Since the replay video is often inconclusive and if it is the call is rarely properly corrected so let's dump the whole process and recognize that mistakes in officiating will be made and the replays just interrupt the flow of the game. If we must have the replay give each team one challenge per half the way the NFL does it.


You're not alone Ed. I hate it when the first thing the TV analyst do after a big play is jump to super slow motion replay and dissect the play every which way to see if it really was a catch. I think they should have to view the replay at normal speed, if it looks like a catch, it is. In the beginning replay was used to overturn egregious errors, now it is as big a part of the game as the plays themselves. Hate it!


----------



## John Robinson

Regarding Alabama, can we just move them up to the NFL where they belong? Maybe swap them out with the Buccaneers or something.


----------



## jgsanders

Bama already adding '17 to the banner. I did see a funny comment online that said their kicker Pappanastos was gonna knock all them letters off...that's funny right there!


----------



## Peter Balzer

Unfortunately for Ed and John technology in football is here to stay. . . 

I give it 2 years before the college QBs can have helmet mics like the pros.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> Regarding Alabama, can we just move them up to the NFL where they belong? Maybe swap them out with the Buccaneers or something.


The hapless 0-16 Cleveland Browns


----------



## EdA

Peter Balzer said:


> Unfortunately for Ed and John technology in football is here to stay. . .
> .


The technology needs to improve, unfortunately there will always be a human element.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Doc, I must agree, they have evaluated, re-evaluated and over evaluated the pass reception until no one even knows what a reception is anymore.


I particularly dislike the rule that renders a pass incomplete even though the receiver had possession in bounds but upon hitting the ground OUT OF BOUNDS the ball pops out and the pass is ruled incomplete...


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> The hapless 0-16 Cleveland Browns


There you go😀. Water the SEC down a bit.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> There you go. Water the SEC down a bit.


The Aggies need someone in the SEC West they can beat.


----------



## Tim Mc

road kill said:


> Isnt that pretty much what this whole thread has been?


I've said it before Road kill this here is an SEC
football thread, just be happy they let us hang out!

Couldn't agree more Doc about the replays. Especially when they get together to discuss it for 5 minutes and then have to announce that they're going to review it. Just review the damn play already!


----------



## BrettG

Until they make all stadiums have the same camera set ups replay is a waste of everyone's time. How many times can they not get a view down the sideline or goal line? With where technology is today there's no excuse for at least these 2 camera angles


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> I think Saban said there were other guys on the other side running streak/post/flag routes..the QB made the right read and the safety didn't have time to cover deep...the CB flat out got beat..pretty call..great execution


Saban is full of... it was blown coverage. Corner squatted. Safety didn’t give over the top help. That safety has no responsibility for those other routes. I happened to have played that position at a pretty high level. I assure you, they blew the coverage.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> Peter, officials make mistakes and then they make mistakes to counter their mistakes, like number 4 stepping out of bounds with his heel on the touchdown that was called a touchdown. Let's not turn this into a Big Ten bashing session!


He wasn’t out of bounds.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> He wasn’t out of bounds.


I take it you officiated at a high level as well.......we all know the "color glasses" we wear!


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> Saban is full of... it was blown coverage. Corner squatted. Safety didn’t give over the top help. That safety has no responsibility for those other routes. I happened to have played that position at a pretty high level. I assure you, they blew the coverage.


It was 4 Verts. 2 outside receivers ran outside release go routes, inside receiver(TE) on right side ran deep over route right at the safety on the single receiver side, the middle receiver on the right ran post that split the safeties. Tua looking right pulled the safety towards the 2 threats in the middle of the field. By rule in Cover 2, the corner is supposed to climb with the outside receiver until he has a threat in the flats(crosser, back flaring, etc). No receivers ever threatened the flat area. Corner should've stayed with Smith on the go route. Blame goes more on CB than safety. 2 safeties can't cover 4 vertical routes. They have to have help from the corners in that situation.


----------



## BrettG

Migillicutty said:


> He wasn’t out of bounds.


Replay clearly showed no green between the heal and the white, thus his heal had to be touching the white which is out of bounds. This was probably the best look the replay will ever get and they still didn't over turn the call. I get tired of the not evidence to overturn a call. Why even look at it if you're not going to overturn it. Get rid of replay and make a college game back to a 3 hour game instead of 4.


----------



## Migillicutty

bamajeff said:


> It was 4 Verts. 2 outside receivers ran outside release go routes, inside receiver(TE) on right side ran deep over route right at the safety on the single receiver side, the middle receiver on the right ran post that split the safeties. Tua looking right pulled the safety towards the 2 threats in the middle of the field. By rule in Cover 2, the corner is supposed to climb with the outside receiver until he has a threat in the flats(crosser, back flaring, etc). No receivers ever threatened the flat area. Corner should've stayed with Smith on the go route. Blame goes more on CB than safety. 2 safeties can't cover 4 vertical routes. They have to have help from the corners in that situation.


It was not 4 Verts, go back and watch the play. It was trips right, single wide left. Outside receivers ran 9s slot ran a 8 and inside slot ran 7. It looked to be a man under cover 2 call. Now I am not saying TUA didn't do a great job by getting the safety to cheat middle by holding him with his eyes. He absolutely did, but that is still blown coverage. Guy let a go route blow by him on the outside which was the deepest route on his half. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wWZMJEBmIk


----------



## Peter Balzer

BrettG said:


> Replay clearly showed *no white beneath the heel*, thus his heel *was not out of bounds*. This was probably the best look the replay will ever get and they *could not* over turn the call.


 Brett, I fixed it for you. 

Games are getting slightly longer. According to google games are averaging an additional 8 minutes compared to 2012. If you want to reduce game time cut out the commercial breaks . . . .oh wait that will never happen $$$.

Also the length of game is as much a function of the type of offenses run today. The pass heavy offenses obviously take longer compared to the old style, hard nosed run up the middle 3 yds and a pile of dust type play. If you saw a migration back to balanced offenses (equal run plays to pass plays) the games times would take care of themselves. Don't blame the replays for a change in style of play. On average offenses are running 15 more plays/game each. Basically that's either 1-2 more extended drives per game. Things just take longer.


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> It was not 4 Verts, go back and watch the play. It was trips right, single wide left. Outside receivers ran 9s slot ran a 8 and inside slot ran 7. It looked to be a man under cover 2 call. Now I am not saying TUA didn't do a great job by getting the safety to cheat middle by holding him with his eyes. He absolutely did, but that is still blown coverage. Guy let a go route blow by him on the outside which was the deepest route on his half. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wWZMJEBmIk


I've watched the play several times, and it was most definitely 4-verts. Saban also said it was 4-verts(Seattle). Out of trips, each receiver has land marks they aim for to spread the field and give proper spacing. Otherwise, 1 DB could cover multiple receivers.


----------



## bamajeff

FYI, here's an illustration of the 4-vert concept out of trips.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ex TAMU qb Kyle Allen, soon to be ex Houston qb Kyle Allen is forgoing his final year of eligibility and is going to declare for the NFL draft. Allen couldn't make it at either Houston or Tamu. How does that make sense?


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Saban is full of... it was blown coverage. Corner squatted. Safety didn’t give over the top help. That safety has no responsibility for those other routes. I happened to have played that position at a pretty high level. I assure you, they blew the coverage.


Careful, 'Cutty, you appear to be running the "hook-and-libel" play 



against the GOAT's account of what went down with a 41-yard nuclear strike... I mean you might've thought you heard him say "Seattle," but it could've just as easily been "Silkwood" or "Sidewinder," and the result would've been the same.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Ex TAMU qb Kyle Allen, soon to be ex Houston qb Kyle Allen is forgoing his final year of eligibility and is going to declare for the NFL draft. Allen couldn't make it at either Houston or Tamu. How does that make sense?



considering the talent in the NFL and the fact that many of its stars are retiriing or just arent getting it done anymore, he has as good a shot as anyone, There will be lots of QB drafted this year,,how many make a roster remains to be seen


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Brothers, it has been 36 hours and I am sick of basketball. I am sorry it's over too jg!


Since LSU is now a baseball/basketball school, at least I can enjoy higher quality coaching from those 2 sports. Will Wade (LSU’s basketball coach.) has been referred to as a “Little Nick or Sabanesque” since coming to The BR & the results are not bad @ all so far. 

Sorry if I don’t feel a rush to watch a shrimp boat captain run LSU into the ground. It’s okay though. The new offensive system is a doozy. The AARP Air Raid. Just wait until you see it for yourself!!!!


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sorry if I don’t feel a rush to watch a shrimp boat captain run LSU into the ground. It’s okay though. T*he new offensive system is a doozy. The AARP Air Raid. *Just wait until you see it for yourself!!!!


Hey, don't be crackin' on AARP - or one of our newest "associates," one Mike a/k/a Sonnyboy Shula. Wait a minute, I was just thinking: Sonnyboy just got the axe as Carolina Panthers' OC, and as I noted he's qualified by age to join the 'Who's, er, offensive staff as so described, and I bet y'all could even get AARP to subsidize his salary! Think about that, Jacob - after all, Sonnyboy's a bonafide QB developer (and 4th-quarter comeback magician) extraordinaire.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Mike Shula is *7* years younger than the new OC (Hasn’t been a full time OC in 2 decades. Oh yeah, he also didn’t even want the job.) & *21* years younger than the new passing game coordinator. LSU now has a WR coach that’s only there to appease some of New Orleans’ HS coaches & a 73 year old passing game coordinator who is teaching the outside WRs. Slot WRs are coached by said WR coach. TEs are coached by those 2 in passing & the OL coach for running. Welcome to the pit of misery, AKA, The LSU Football Program.


----------



## Migillicutty

bamajeff said:


> I've watched the play several times, and it was most definitely 4-verts. Saban also said it was 4-verts(Seattle). Out of trips, each receiver has land marks they aim for to spread the field and give proper spacing. Otherwise, 1 DB could cover multiple receivers.


Whatever, I posted the all 22. It wasn't 4 verts, if you can't watch it and see it there is no helping you. Apparently you believe the play was designed so perfectly that a WR should have been left wide open in the EZ.


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> Whatever, I posted the all 22. It wasn't 4 verts, if you can't watch it and see it there is no helping you. Apparently you believe the play was designed so perfectly that a WR should have been left wide open in the EZ.


No helping me? I don't need any help when I'm right. I coach football and know exactly what the 4-verts concept is, how to run it out of different formations, what sight adjustments the WRs have based on the coverage, etc. If you want to keep arguing when you're wrong, you just show your ignorance. 

BTW, the coverage is straight cover-2, not 2-man either. Look at the LB covering the middle slot receiver, he passes the receiver off when he leaves his zone. Again, in cover-2 rules the corners are supposed to climb with the outside receiver until they see a threat in the flats. It was definitely a blown coverage, I'm just not laying the blame all on the safety like you.


----------



## bamajeff

Here's 4-verts out of trips left instead of trips right. This is basically what you saw except for the middle slot receiver broke his route off and set down due to the safety on his side bailing deep. He broke the route off in 'open grass'. 









Here's an article that explains the concept, adjustments, etc. if you're interested in reading: http://calfootballstrategy.blogspot.com/2014/03/downfield-passing-game.html


----------



## bamajeff

Here's another diagram showing it out of trips. This is basically exactly what you got except for the TE staying on his track through the initial safety alignment. IMO, he stayed on that track because the ball was already thrown by the time he got to the hash.


----------



## Migillicutty

Well one got released one didn’t. One corner climbed and one didn’t. Two routes broke off two didn’t. There were two guys wide open on the play. Neither of us were in the defensive huddle but their seemed to be a lot of confusion on the back end and the coverage was BLOWN. Which at least now you admit. The wr that caught the ball was the only threat to the safety on that side of the field. Should the corner have gotten more depth, yes but the safety had over top responsibility. 

Not a single diagram you have shown is how the routes progressed, but I am impressed your peewee team is running four wide with option routes.


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> Well one got released one didn’t. One corner climbed and one didn’t. Two routes broke off two didn’t. There were two guys wide open on the play. Neither of us where in the huddle but their seemed to be a lot of confusion on the back end and the coverage was BLOWN. Which at least now you admit. The wr that caught the ball was on the only threat to the safety on that side of the field. Should the corner have gotten more depth, yes but the safety had over top responsibility.
> 
> Not a single diagram you have shown is how the routes progressed, but I am impressed your peewee team is running four wide with option routes.


Again showing your ignorance. When you learn anything about the game of football, how to play, coach, basic concepts, etc get back to me. Till then, you're not worth my time or the board's space.


----------



## mjh345

bamajeff said:


> Again showing your ignorance. When you learn anything about the game of football, how to play, coach, basic concepts, etc get back to me. Till then, you're not worth my time or the board's space.


You're right Bama Jeff a guy who played Safety at Florida State when they won a couple national championships wouldn't know anything about defensive alignments or pass coverage responsibilities


----------



## bamajeff

mjh345 said:


> You're right Bama Jeff a guy who played Safety at Florida State when they won a couple national championships wouldn't know anything about defensive alignments or pass coverage responsibilities


Well, he called a coach a liar who's won 6 national championships. I guess Saban doesn't know what 4-verts(Seattle) is either.
No one ever said it wasn't a blown coverage. I only said it was shared responsibility between the corner and safety when you have 4 vertical threats in cover 2. I agree the safety didn't do a very good job. He was influenced by the QBs eyes just for a split second and that's all it took.

One last thing that I disagreed with Cutty on was that it wasn't 2-man, it was straight 2. If you look at the corners drop, they drop with their butt turned to the sideline. DCs/DB coaches call this a 'zone turn'. Any time a CB is in man coverage(0,1,2-man) he will drop with his butt turned inside. This is called a 'man turn'. Again, IMO it's straight cover-2.
http://insidethepylon.com/football-101/glossary-football-101/2016/06/28/itp-glossary-zone-turn/

I'm going to apologize to the board and Cutty for losing my cool, but it's hard to do sometimes when you're basically told you don't know what you're talking about. Still, I should have responded better. To all(especially Cutty), please accept my apology.


----------



## bamajeff

Any of the resident A&M experts know anything about Jeff Banks? Looks like Saban hired him to be Special teams coach.


----------



## crackerd

Well, he's not Bobby Williams, 'Cutty's buddy The Zooker (or Shawn "Special Needs Team" Slocum), so there's that. And he knows how to get a 12th man on the field legally...

MG


----------



## roseberry

bamajeff said:


> [/URL]


If this is a picture of the Ouija board y'all use, it is no longer a surprise to me why I am the best prognosticator in this group!


----------



## crackerd

rose, I'm more impressed that coachjeff used a Meeshegun defensive schematic to show, surreptitiously, that Hairball got a pay raise yesterday for his deft and adroit coaching...on defense! You know what they say, it's not always about the X's and the O's, but Jimmy and his (very deserved) dough!



bamajeff said:


>


----------



## Migillicutty

bamajeff said:


> Well, he called a coach a liar who's won 6 national championships. I guess Saban doesn't know what 4-verts(Seattle) is either.
> 
> *I never said he is a liar. I said he was full of it. This is the same coach who said you should have to win your conference to get in the playoff a year ago.
> *
> No one ever said it wasn't a blown coverage.
> 
> *You didn't come right out and say it, but you certainly implied that it wasn't and that it was only because Tua looked off the safety. Safety had hash to sideline responsibility and never got off the hash. He blew the coverage and the corner may have as well, but safety definitely did. There were no other threats to his responsibility.
> 
> *I only said it was shared responsibility between the corner and safety when you have 4 vertical threats in cover 2. I agree the safety didn't do a very good job. He was influenced by the QBs eyes just for a split second and that's all it took.
> 
> One last thing that I disagreed with Cutty on was that it wasn't 2-man, it was straight 2. If you look at the corners drop, they drop with their butt turned to the sideline. DCs/DB coaches call this a 'zone turn'. Any time a CB is in man coverage(0,1,2-man) he will drop with his butt turned inside. This is called a 'man turn'. Again, IMO it's straight cover-2.
> http://insidethepylon.com/football-101/glossary-football-101/2016/06/28/itp-glossary-zone-turn
> 
> *Again I never said which it was, just what it appeared to be based on the confusion in the back end. The LB maintained trailing technique throughout the play. On top of that hip turn is not the only indicating factor of coverage. A shuffle technique with an inside hip turn can be employed in man or zone.
> *
> I'm going to apologize to the board and Cutty for losing my cool, but it's hard to do sometimes when you're basically told you don't know what you're talking about. Still, I should have responded better. To all(especially Cutty), please accept my apology.
> 
> *No need to apologize. I wasn't offended. I know my credentials in these matters and I know what I saw, which was a blown coverage. We agree now, so nothing to really get worked up over. I have actually enjoyed the conversation and debate. It's more fun than speculating on which recruit is the best. *


Comments in Bold


----------



## crackerd

OK, now that amity instead of Amity*ville* has been reached with those rtf secondary dissections, I thought rose and coachjeff (and 'cutty too) might appreciate *this appraisal as appeared up my way today* - I didn't see a byline atop the article, originally, and gotta confess I thought, given the news source, that it might've been "penned" by former Penn State QB guru and Bear Bryant fabulist Jay Paterno. Pretty good "read," neverthless.

MG


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> Comments in Bold


Cutty, after looking at it some more I actually think it's combo coverage. I think UGA is playing quarters on trips 1/2 of the field and 2 back side. I'm just looking at the corner bailing at the snap on trips side and the LB moving to cover the flat. Agree 100%, it is a blown coverage(isn't it blown anytime you give up a 40+ yd game winning TD?). If you listen to Trent Dilfer's interview with Rich Eisen he talks about them specifically teaching Tua this 'Cover 2 beater' at the Elite 11. He details about the QB moving the safety toward #3(the TE running towards his hash) with his eyes just to open the window enough to throw it down the rail for a big gain/TD. 

Typically we don't play straight 2 against trips because it's vulnerable on the trips side. We will check out of straight 2 if we see trips most of the time. We will combo and play quarters strong and 0 or 1 on the weak side. You better school your LBs on covering the wheel route though. 

I'll just say I'm glad the coverage was blown and we had the QB in the game to take advantage of it and throw it through that window.

Here's the Dilfer interview on Rich Eisen's show. The talk about this specific play begins at about the 3:00 mark.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> *this appraisal as appeared up my way today* -
> 
> MG


The comment "$500,000 to $5 mil using 10 read option plays" says how much chance it has of succeeding!
3 yards & a cloud of dust regards .


----------



## bamajeff

THE VOICE of college football for many, many years Keith Jackson has passed away. RIP Mr. Jackson. You were an icon and one of the best ever.


----------



## mjh345

In the ranks of College Football announcers he may have been the granddaddy of them all
Whoa Nelly and rest in peace Keith Jackson


----------



## roseberry

A moment of silence in respect here................then a big, FUM BULLLLLLL!


----------



## Marvin S

bamajeff said:


> THE VOICE of college football for many, many years Keith Jackson has passed away. RIP Mr. Jackson. You were an icon and one of the best ever.





mjh345 said:


> In the ranks of College Football announcers he may have been the granddaddy of them all
> Whoa Nelly and rest in peace Keith Jackson





roseberry said:


> A moment of silence in respect here................then a big, FUM BULLLLLLL!


Where did he go to college?


----------



## John Robinson

mjh345 said:


> In the ranks of College Football announcers he may have been the granddaddy of them all
> Whoa Nelly and rest in peace Keith Jackson


Perfectly said. Two things; 1) he always seemed to be the guy call the greatest games and 2) my Trojans always seemed to play better when he was calling the game.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Where did he go to college?


I don't know......but my guesses, given the source of the question are:

A. North Dakota.....
B. South Dakota.....
C. Washington
D. Washington St.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> I don't know......but my guesses, given the source of the question are:
> 
> A. North Dakota.....
> B. South Dakota.....
> C. Washington
> D. Washington St.


 WSU - Excellent broadcasting college - many have gone through the curriculum & 
on to rewarding careers in the field.


----------



## Migillicutty

bamajeff said:


> THE VOICE of college football for many, many years Keith Jackson has passed away. RIP Mr. Jackson. You were an icon and one of the best ever.



Sad day for college football. 


From an article: In 2015, he told Bill Plaschke of the LA Times he didn't want the accolades from his professional career to become his lasting legacy, though.
"I live by what my grandfather once told me about awards," Jackson said. "'If you can't eat it, drink it, cash it or sleep with it, don't worry about it."
He added, "I want to be remembered as a good ol' boy who married a gorgeous lady [Turi Ann Jackson] and we had a great life together."


----------



## Mike Perry

I always liked the way he referred to 2nd year players as "Soff-a more". One of his signatures IMO.


----------



## swliszka

Before he went to study @ Washington he had served in the Marine Corp . He used the GI Bill and came from southern farm poverty. Whoa Nellie was from his grandfather. RIP


----------



## bamajeff

Based on his year long experience of coaching a below average passer, the Buffalo Bills hire Brian Daboll to be OC and QB coach for Tyrod Taylor


----------



## crackerd

Not saying Saban was speaking in code post-NCG when he talked about "building a program every year" to be successful, but I think he was giving DaBullhead his exit interview farewell. Shuffle off to Buffalo as your reward, so to speak.

MG


----------



## roseberry

It seems that sarkasian guy may be available!

Coach Sumlin now officially to Arizona.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> It seems that sarkasian guy may be available!


That surprise you? Some guys have a hard time winning when the other side is equally 
good.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Hugh Freeze as the gumps next OC??


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Hugh Freeze as the gumps next OC??


 Could be, or could be Saban's next rehab OA (offensive analyst). But you know, Jacob, the gump fanbase - of which I am a proud member in occasional heretic standing - needs to be a little more implicit with their trust in St. Nick, after all he's done to galactically transform the program. I mean, they question his moves or non-moves as if he were trying to attain his first .500 season in Tuscaloosa. When all they need to do is gauge how he measures his words when the great man speaks.

For example, after the NCG, Tom Rinaldi tried to collar Saban for the postgame interview. Saban consented on the fly and almost grabbed the microphone out of "Orotundaldi's" hand, and shouted, "I'm the one asking the questions! Was that a great game or what!" The gump faithful's translation was the bland "Let me ask a question: Was that a great game or what." Ain't semantics when you're doing the dictating instead of the asking.

On a similar note, when Saban was asked what was left for him to accomplish after the NCG, his fifth in nine years need I remind you;-), he spoke of building programs on a five-year plan early in his career, at his college stops and with the Dolphins, but said he now looks at it as "building a program every year." That was mighty telltale if you're a Saban watcher - foretold that changes were to come, both on the depth chart and on the coaching responsibilities chart. And voila!, they are already coming to pass with the jettisoning of DaBullhead to Buffalo, Pruitt of course to UcheaT (after a job well done in the postseason, 'Cutty - must give him props for attention to detail) and a couple of new staff hires in the works even before considering who his next OC - and DC - will be. 

He's so far ahead of the field, when he laps them, he's already running backwards so he can make sure they haven't already quit on him or siphoned another of his assistants away from 'Bama as their own head coach. That's Nick Saban, 66 years old, uber-focused, and one (gump) hopes, with five more NC teams to build in the next five or six years...

MG


----------



## bamajeff

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Hugh Freeze as the gumps next OC??


I'd be surprised if he's OC. More likely an off the field analyst.


----------



## Migillicutty

bamajeff said:


> I'd be surprised if he's OC. More likely an off the field analyst.


More importantly is he bringing his Rolodex with him? That has to be worth something, right?

FWIW I am hearing he is being interviewed for OC as well.


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> More importantly is he bringing his Rolodex with him? That has to be worth something, right?
> 
> FWIW I am hearing he is being interviewed for OC as well.


I may be wrong, but I think he's just too toxic right now. I am thinking off the field role, then in a couple years to an on the field or OC role. I have heard that Chip Long is the leader in the clubhouse for the OC job. Likely co-OC with Locksley. I've heard they may let Locks coach QBs and let Long coach WRs. Saban wants to keep Locksley if he can.


----------



## roseberry

Saban is wrong to include Hugh freeze as a candidate for any staff position at the university of alabama.


----------



## bamajeff

In tragic news, WSU QB Tyler Hilinski found dead from an apparent suicide. Such a tragedy. With 2 boys his age, this one hits close to home. Prayers to his family and friends as they mourn his loss.

https://247sports.com/college/alaba...th-universal-wonderful-guy-teammate-113820529


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Saban is wrong to include Hugh freeze as a candidate for any staff position at the university of alabama.


I disagree. I have no problem hiring him.


----------



## Marvin S

bamajeff said:


> In tragic news, WSU QB Tyler Hilinski found dead from an apparent suicide. Such a tragedy. With 2 boys his age, this one hits close to home. Prayers to his family friends as they mourn his loss.
> 
> https://247sports.com/college/alaba...th-universal-wonderful-guy-teammate-113820529


Truly ! There are no words that can describe an event such as this. Condolences to the family, his true friends & the Coug community!


----------



## Eric Johnson

I'll take it one step further. I think that the replays should not be shown to the people in the stands nor at home. Let the officials see them as needed and then get on with the game. The officials are the only independent actors on the field. Let them do their job.


----------



## mjh345

Eric Johnson said:


> I'll take it one step further. I think that the replays should not be shown to the people in the stands nor at home. Let the officials see them as needed and then get on with the game. The officials are the only independent actors on the field. Let them do their job.


How does a replay being shown to the fans prevent the officials from doing their job


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I disagree. I have no problem hiring him.


C'mon now. Shocker here....another "we want an SEC West washout". 

Rose is right. And he said the guy doesn't belong at the University of Alabama. They are the bar setter for College football, like it or not.

From a football perspective, as well as who I want representing the gold standard University, it's not the FL call girls as a married man so much that get me, but the 7 + years of seedy dealings with recruits that scream NO to me. Let's discuss a few recruits/young men we know he is associated with...Greg Hardy, Michael Oher, the Nkemdiche brothers, Larry Tunsil, Chad Kelly (Clemps washout) etc., etc., etc. Saban is clean and doesn't need to stoop to that or even be associated with it. It waters him down. Rise above it. Bama has the Jimmy's and Joe's and 1 asst whatever Coach ain't a needle mover. Just pass on him.

It was a brilliant and bold call to go with the backup QB in the 2nd half of the Natty down by so many...conventional Saban wisdom would be to "dance with the 1 that brought 'cha", but he didn't and the rest of Greats would have done that IMO. Tell me Paterno, the Bear, Papa Bowden, etc wouldn't have stuck to "their guy" versus going with a talented Freshman QB.

He's the Best....no need to associate with seedy assistants/folks....it's Bama! Be better!


----------



## roseberry

Yeah, what jg said!

Not even Coach Saban can win with 60 scholarships!

But all 60 will have a nice car, a couple of Huns and a fat sack of weed!


----------



## Eric Johnson

I'm simply saying the officials should call the game. The guys in the booth simply add a dimension that too frequently is either wrong or certainly adds controversy ... and takes a lot of time ... and it has nothing to do with calling the game.


----------



## mjh345

Eric Johnson said:


> I'm simply saying the officials should call the game. The guys in the booth simply add a dimension that too frequently is either wrong or certainly adds controversy ... and takes a lot of time ... and it has nothing to do with calling the game.


But why do you think that replays should not be shown to the fans?


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Yeah, what jg said!
> 
> Not even Coach Saban can win with 60 scholarships!
> 
> But all 60 will have a nice car, *a couple of Huns* and a fat sack of weed!


 rose, not concerned on breaking NCAA regulations, that's pro forma stuff, but _*state game laws?!?!*_:shock:

The only thing: jg needs a clarification on Saban's "penitentiating" - c'mon, man, he runs his own confession booth for coaching forgiveness! I've seen it - well, seen super-secret plans for it, anyhow - in a subterranean corner of the *Miss Terry and Nick Saban Catholic Student Center* on campus that a couple large ($M) from the Sabans' pocketbook paid for! Now you just need to know that Jacob has already made a daily reservation for Mr. Freeze to get extensive use of said secret sin-bin.

Now it's only a matter of the "penance fitting the penitent" - Freeze is spiritually required by his confessor to say he'll stay at 'Bama for three NCs and say three Our Fathers...



jgsanders said:


> C'mon now. Shocker here....another "we want an SEC West washout".
> 
> Rose is right. And he said the guy doesn't belong at the University of Alabama. They are the bar setter for College football, like it or not.
> 
> From a football perspective, as well as who I want representing the gold standard University, it's not the FL call girls as a married man so much that get me, but the 7 + years of seedy dealings with recruits that scream NO to me. Let's discuss a few recruits/young men we know he is associated with...Greg Hardy, Michael Oher, the Nkemdiche brothers, Larry Tunsil, Chad Kelly (Clemps washout) etc., etc., etc. Saban is clean and doesn't need to stoop to that or even be associated with it. It waters him down. Rise above it. Bama has the Jimmy's and Joe's and 1 asst whatever Coach ain't a needle mover. Just pass on him.
> 
> It was a brilliant and bold call to go with the backup QB in the 2nd half of the Natty down by so many...conventional Saban wisdom would be to "dance with the 1 that brought 'cha", but he didn't and the rest of Greats would have done that IMO. Tell me Paterno, the Bear, Papa Bowden, etc wouldn't have stuck to "their guy" versus going with a talented Freshman QB.
> 
> He's the Best....no need to associate with seedy assistants/folks....it's Bama! Be better!


 MG


----------



## Eric Johnson

It increases the adrenaline rush that isn't necessary. Now, I will admit that perhaps this is coming from the mind of a person who officiated high school and college basketball in years past, many years past.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> I really prefer the old, pre BCS AP-Coaches poll. It was fairly arbitrary, but we got to argue about it all off season and the main bowl games were still meaningful. The big 10-PAC 10 Rose Bowl game was a big deal. I'm sure the Cotton, Orange and Sugar bowls meant a lot in those regions.
> 
> *If you are going to legitimize a National Champion by having play offs, you need eight teams to make it legitimate... *


Well, now. rtf's grande dame of CFB, YBB Glenda, has been largely absent from the discussion this year, but I'm pretty sure she's noted the latest "Retriever Results" *Derby List *playoff rankings, where the No. 8-seeded "team" just happens to be led by a gent named Robinson...

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Well, now. rtf's grande dame of CFB, YBB Glenda, has been largely absent from the discussion this year, but I'm pretty sure she's noted the latest "Retriever Results" *Derby List *playoff rankings, where the No. 8-seeded "team" just happens to be led by a gent named Robinson...
> 
> MG


Thanks MG.....


----------



## roseberry

It is very quiet around here for national Signing Day. I hope Nick Saban can land a top 10 recruiting class? 

I was proud to see that today 2 Legacy Walk-Ons committed.........The sons of the great Bob Baumhauer and Jay Barker. I bet both of these kids play before it's all said and done.

(For those not versed in Crimson Tide history, Bob Baumhauer made the tackle on the half-yard line to beat Penn State in "the goal line stand" in the 1978 Sugar Bowl for the national championship. Jay Barker took the tide to 14 and O as quarterback for the 1992 national championship drubbing of Miami in Alabama's 100th season of college football.)


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> It is very quiet around here for national Signing Day. I hope Nick Saban can land a top 10 recruiting class?
> 
> I was proud to see that today 2 Legacy Walk-Ons committed.........The sons of the great Bob Baumhauer and Jay Barker. I bet both of these kids play before it's all said and done.
> 
> (For those not versed in Crimson Tide history, Bob Baumhauer made the tackle on the half-yard line to beat Penn State in "the goal line stand" in the 1978 Sugar Bowl for the national championship. Jay Barker took the tide to 14 and O as quarterback for the 1992 national championship drubbing of Miami in Alabama's 100th season of college football.)



the only thing Jay Barker did well is to marry Sara Evans....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

National Signing Day is here. 

DBU is waiting for yet another #1 ranked CB. Come on down, young man.


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> the only thing Jay Barker did well is to marry Sara Evans....


35-2-1 as a starter, 5th in heisman balloting his senior season and a national championship. 

You think it is greater that he married and raised a nice family with a beautiful woman who sings pretty country songs...........i can go with that line of thinking too bon!

Btw Herman is supposed to close strong today!


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> National Signing Day is here.
> 
> DBU is waiting for yet another #1 ranked CB. Come on down, young man.


There will be a Clemson, Georgia and Bama cap on that desk in front of this young man too! You never know about these kids?


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> There will be a Clemson, Georgia and Bama cap on that desk in front of this young man too! You never know about these kids?


Rose, Clemps dropped out of the running (ostensibly) last evening, but hat or no "Hat," he's probably tOSU-bound anyhow as Urby names his new DC plucking him from the 'Who to replace Schiano.

Which reminds me. This whole "early signing day" shambolic deal has *CONSPIRACY *written all over it, and I say that only half in jest. Next directive from the NCAA - with the dread word "parity" in their innermost CFB thoughts - will be that playoff teams (all eight of them, as will inevitably happen) cannot sign any players during the early signing period. That's how the NCAA will kneecap Saban and Dabo and maybe Kirby and Jimbo (and maybe, in 2026, Herman). But think NCAA *CONSPIRACY* - and CFB parity - and you come up with another NCAA parody.

MG


----------



## bamajeff

Jacob Hawkes said:


> National Signing Day is here. DBU is waiting for yet another #1 ranked CB. Come on down, young man.


You are correct, he did indeed sign with DBU. Looking for great things from Mr. Surtain


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Good grief. That one is going to hurt for awhile.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Good grief. That one is going to hurt for awhile.


Jacob, don't take it personally - St. Nick had to do something to restore his recruiting lustre after dropping to 7th in the national ratings...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> National Signing Day is here.
> 
> DBU is waiting for yet another #1 ranked CB. Come on down, young man.


Still clinging to that DBU moniker, apparently you don't follow the NFL.

Signed, 

Jalen Ramsey, Xavier Rhodes, Ronald Darby, Terrence Brooks, Patrick Robinson, Lamarcus Joyner, Patrick Robinson

CC: The G.O.A.T. "Prime Time"


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Jacob, don't take it personally - St. Nick had to do something to restore his recruiting lustre after dropping to 7th in the national ratings...
> 
> MG


I'm sure Mr Surtain's new ride will have plenty of lustre, the only question is did he go European or choose something from the American muscle line?


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> I'm sure Mr Surtain's new ride will have plenty of lustre, the only question is did he go European or choose something from the American muscle line?


C'mon, 'Cutty - Nick Saban Mercedes all the way, ride replete with its own Uber for getting him to class (and practice)!

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, don't take it personally - St. Nick had to do something to restore his recruiting lustre after dropping to 7th in the national ratings...
> 
> MG


1st to recruit him. All recruiting services had him as a mortal lock. St. Nick, while eating his 1st oatmeal pie of the morning, sends a text to him. “You up?” PSJ blushes. “Why Alabama? They win championships.”

It’s cool. The CheeriOs have nothing to hold on to now. The shrimp boat captain can’t do anything that he was hired for/platform he was sold on. Just burn it all down & start from scratch.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Still clinging to that DBU moniker, apparently you don't follow the NFL.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Jalen Ramsey, Xavier Rhodes, Ronald Darby, Terrence Brooks, Patrick Robinson, Lamarcus Joyner, Patrick Robinson
> 
> CC: The G.O.A.T. "Prime Time"


Nothing on LSU & you know it.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> I'm sure Mr Surtain's new ride will have plenty of lustre, the only question is did he go European or choose something from the American muscle line?


Plus his dad's new job as well!


----------



## bjoiner

I've got to chime in for the Dawg Nation. Kirby has us moving in the right direction. #2 in the nation in year two (dang, that still hurts). #1 signing class for 2018. 7 or 8 five star commits depending on the website. 1 #1's in their position, 5 #2's, 4 #3's, 3 #5's and all 26 commits rated in the top 50 in their position.


----------



## Migillicutty

bjoiner said:


> I've got to chime in for the Dawg Nation. Kirby has us moving in the right direction. #2 in the nation in year two (dang, that still hurts). #1 signing class for 2018. 7 or 8 five star commits depending on the website. 1 #1's in their position, 5 #2's, 4 #3's, 3 #5's and all 26 commits rated in the top 50 in their position.


No doubt about it. That class is impressive to say the least.


----------



## bamajeff

bjoiner said:


> I've got to chime in for the Dawg Nation. Kirby has us moving in the right direction. #2 in the nation in year two (dang, that still hurts). #1 signing class for 2018. 7 or 8 five star commits depending on the website. 1 #1's in their position, 5 #2's, 4 #3's, 3 #5's and all 26 commits rated in the top 50 in their position.


Yes, very impressive. Kudos to the Dawgs and Kirby.


----------



## Migillicutty

I'm pretty dang pleased with Willie T and staff. For them to pull a top ten class after the situation they inherited is very impressive. Can't wait to see what they accomplish will a full year next year. FSU is going to load up. Now, practice, film work, repeat.


----------



## Tim Mc

The Buckeyes had a huge class this year but Georgia's is unreal. I can't remember the last recruiting class that didn't have the Tide on top. Congrats Dawgs!

Now, Cutty and Jacob didn't we have this talk in past years?! Everyone knows DBU is in Columbus! Look no further than your own backyard for the defensive rookie of the Year, Jacob. 
Back to back years for tOSU BY THE way.


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> The Buckeyes had a huge class this year but Georgia's is unreal. I can't remember the last recruiting class that didn't have the Tide on top. Congrats Dawgs!
> 
> Now, Cutty and Jacob didn't we have this talk in past years?! Everyone knows DBU is in Columbus! Look no further than your own backyard for the defensive rookie of the Year, Jacob.
> Back to back years for tOSU BY THE way.


Ain't no jack Tatum in this class tim!


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Buckeyes had a huge class this year but Georgia's is unreal. I can't remember the last recruiting class that didn't have the Tide on top. Congrats Dawgs!
> 
> Now, Cutty and Jacob didn't we have this talk in past years?! Everyone knows DBU is in Columbus! Look no further than your own backyard for the defensive rookie of the Year, Jacob.
> Back to back years for tOSU BY THE way.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't no jack Tatum in this class tim!
Click to expand...

You may be a little premature on that, John.
Malik Hooker's little sib may fit that bill in a few years. Supposed to be a freak athlete like his older brother. Might have a chip on his shoulder too being rated a 3 star.


----------



## jgsanders

#1 recruit out of the great state of Alabama is headed to Tiger Town, and Bama and Auburn aren't exactly in shambles these days. Welcome Mr. Justyn Ross. That hasn't happened since Jameis chose FSU in 2012. 

Five 5 stars that include the top recruits out of 6 different states headed to little ole Clemandson. The entire D line coming back next year instead of turning Pro could be better than any recruit signed today or in the early signing period.

Can't see Bama and Clemps missing the playoffs next year. UGA would have to lose 1 in the regular season and the SEC title game to miss out which is a long shot IMO. THE OSU looks strong. 

The rich getting richer in college football.


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> #1 recruit out of the great state of Alabama is headed to Tiger Town, and Bama and Auburn aren't exactly in shambles these days. Welcome Mr. Justyn Ross. That hasn't happened since Jameis chose FSU in 2012.
> 
> Five 5 stars that include the top recruits out of 6 different states headed to little ole Clemandson. The entire D line coming back next year instead of turning Pro could be better than any recruit signed today or in the early signing period.
> 
> Can't see Bama and Clemps missing the playoffs next year. UGA would have to lose 1 in the regular season and the SEC title game to miss out which is a long shot IMO. THE OSU looks strong.
> 
> The rich getting richer in college football.


Not far fetched conclusions, but be careful about getting too excited. Your ACC big brother has some new life. Don't think our roster isn't loaded with NFL talent.


----------



## roseberry

Jg, that "returning d line" has a coach telling them to "Come back and prove something!" They also got 3 mammas telling them, "you betta not go out der an hurt yosef, fool!" Don't be surprised if they play like Clowney in his junior year where if he got hurt it was gonna be on the bottom step getting off the bus!

Next recruiting conversation with Saban, "son I know coach swinney is telling you how old I am, I know he even told you urban is in the back half of his career. But look at what's going on over there, he is begging men that should be millionaires today to come back, wait another year, put their health at risk and "help him" win. I am recruiting you because I put 7 juniors in the league this year. I didn't need to beg any of them to come back and prove anything. In the mean time.......do you like mercedes?"


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Jg, that "returning d line" has a coach telling them to "Come back and prove something!" They also got 3 mammas telling them, "you betta not go out der an hurt yosef, fool!" Don't be surprised if they play like Clowney in his junior year where if he got hurt it was gonna be on the bottom step getting off the bus!
> 
> Next recruiting conversation with Saban, "son I know coach swinney is telling you how old I am, I know he even told you urban is in the back half of his career. But look at what's going on over there, he is begging men that should be millionaires today to come back, wait another year, put their health at risk and "help him" win. I am recruiting you because I put 7 juniors in the league this year. I didn't need to beg any of them to come back and prove anything. In the mean time.......do you like mercedes?"


C'mon Rose! Sounding like sour grapes over there. I'm sorry Ross won't be replacing Ridley at WR for you guys, but his Mom and a lot of other Moms really like Dabo. Ross sounds like a special kid, not just player. After his Mom returned from an overseas deployment, they visited Clemson together for military appreciation day vs the Citadel. I was at the game and always try to make that one, as it's a special day. I've said it before, but minus the Academies and TAM, I don't think anyone does that better than Clemson. 

As for the D-line, they all submitted paperwork to the league and got their draft grades back from the NFL---not the Mel Kipers, Todd McShays, and talking heads, but the folks who would actually be drafting and paying them at the next level. They made their own decision. And in true Bama fan fashion, "it woudda just been next 5 star up if they did go." haha!


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> As for the D-line, they all submitted paperwork to the league and got their draft grades back from the NFL---not the Mel Kipers, Todd McShays, and talking heads, but the folks who would actually be drafting and paying them at the next level. They made their own decision. And in true Bama fan fashion, "it woudda just been next 5 star up if they did go." haha!


 Little do you know, jg! - Saban's strategem in the "wake" of yesterday's 'cruitin' (or "crouton" - as in crumbs?) results is to retroactively turn 3-stars into 5-stars so they can get retroactive star grades for helping 'em get into the league with those other underclassmen Saban sends on an annual basis.

So, while the DT ranks would appear thin for the Tide heading into the '18 season, when it's all over at 14-1 again (loss to Louisville in the opener and then 14 straight to run the table: per swami rose), and another national championship resides in Tuscaloosa, Saban will just grin through his Little Debbie cake and say, "They were always 5 stars the way we had them graded for playing an immediate impact part in our latest championship run."

Oh, and this might even apply - this year only! - to graduate DL transfers, at least one of whom may be coming from Clemps. All because of that orange and purple surfeit of 5-stars of course... 

I would like to hear Tim's take on Da'boy calling out Methuselah Meyer on the downside of his career as if he were about to join Teddy Ballgame Williams in one of them cryogenic chambers - is Woody Hayes waitin' up for him there, Tim? - you know, like "three yards and a cloud of...dry ice"...

MG


----------



## roseberry

Sour grapes? Hardly.

Still toasting the fermented variety here in tideland! 2017 was a very good year for bf tickled crimson!


----------



## roseberry

"And in closing, I want you to think about this too son," coach Saban says, "if what coach swinney says is true and I only last one more season at alabama, the only way you finish your career playing for him is to come to Tuscaloosa with me now!"


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Sour grapes? Hardly.
> 
> Still toasting the fermented variety here in tideland! 2017 was a very good year for bf tickled crimson!


Gloating is unbecoming to humble individuals :razz:!


----------



## EdA

The quote “it ain’t bragging if it’s true” or “it ain’t bragging if you can back it up” or variations has been attributed to Will Rogers, Dizzy Dean, and Bear Bryant among others but it would seem that a version eminating from Nick Saban would not be inappropriate. Bemused at all the attention and projections given 18 year old high school football players any number of whom may underperform.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> The quote “it ain’t bragging if it’s true” or “it ain’t bragging if you can back it up” or variations has been attributed to Will Rogers, Dizzy Dean, and Bear Bryant among others but it would seem that a version eminating from Nick Saban would not be inappropriate. *Bemused at all the attention and projections given 18 year old high school football players any number of whom may underperform*.


Welp, Saban's just about scuttled his whole staff since the National Championship Game because _*not enough*_ attention or projections was given those 18-year-olds - and he's now counting on many of their number underperforming for 'Bama opponents...

MG


----------



## jgsanders

EdA said:


> The quote “it ain’t bragging if it’s true” or “it ain’t bragging if you can back it up” or variations has been attributed to Will Rogers, Dizzy Dean, and Bear Bryant among others but it would seem that a version eminating from Nick Saban would not be inappropriate. Bemused at all the attention and projections given 18 year old high school football players any number of whom may underperform.


Doc, in general I agree with you. But...one only has to look back to the National championship game to find 2 freshman QBs who owned the largest stage in college football. I assume they were 18. Saban wouldn't be King Saban with out the Jimmys and Joes.


----------



## bamajeff

jgsanders said:


> Doc, in general I agree with you. But...one only has to look back to the National championship game to find 2 freshman QBs who owned the largest stage in college football. I assume they were 18. Saban wouldn't be King Saban with out the Jimmys and Joes.


True story. When Mal Moore went to Miami to initially talk to Saban, Saban asked him 'Why do you want me?' Mal replied 'Because you're the best coach in the country' Saban replied back 'I don't know if I'm the best coach or not, but I am the best recruiter'. Saban knows it's about the Jimmys and Joes better than anyone.


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> jgsanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the D-line, they all submitted paperwork to the league and got their draft grades back from the NFL---not the Mel Kipers, Todd McShays, and talking heads, but the folks who would actually be drafting and paying them at the next level. They made their own decision. And in true Bama fan fashion, "it woudda just been next 5 star up if they did go." haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Little do you know, jg! - Saban's strategem in the "wake" of yesterday's 'cruitin' (or "crouton" - as in crumbs?) results is to retroactively turn 3-stars into 5-stars so they can get retroactive star grades for helping 'em get into the league with those other underclassmen Saban sends on an annual basis.
> 
> So, while the DT ranks would appear thin for the Tide heading into the '18 season, when it's all over at 14-1 again (loss to Louisville in the opener and then 14 straight to run the table: per swami rose), and another national championship resides in Tuscaloosa, Saban will just grin through his Little Debbie cake and say, "They were always 5 stars the way we had them graded for playing an immediate impact part in our latest championship run."
> 
> Oh, and this might even apply - this year only! - to graduate DL transfers, at least one of whom may be coming from Clemps. All because of that orange and purple surfeit of 5-stars of course...
> 
> I would like to hear Tim's take on Da'boy calling out Methuselah Meyer on the downside of his career as if he were about to join Teddy Ballgame Williams in one of them cryogenic chambers - is Woody Hayes waitin' up for him there, Tim? - you know, like "three yards and a cloud of...dry ice"...
> 
> MG
Click to expand...

Sorry MG , I just saw this. Been dealing with a cranky stock market this week.
I think pretty soon Dabo is going to take Urban's place as the coach everyone loves to hate. He lays the good old boy on pretty thick. A little passive aggressive in my opinion. 
However, I don't blame him one bit for using any advantage he can to recruit within the parameters of decency. It's not like he called Meyer an axe murderer.


----------



## crackerd

bamajeff said:


> True story. When Mal Moore went to Miami to initially talk to Saban, Saban asked him 'Why do you want me?' Mal replied 'Because you're the best coach in the country' Saban replied back 'I don't know if I'm the best coach or not, but I am the best recruiter'. Saban knows it's about the Jimmys and Joes better than anyone.


Shame Mal didn't ask, "Is Heath (@MeToo) Evans telling the truth, that you stomped on one of your injured Dolphin players in the hallway after he had fallen from his crutches in your zeal to get to practice?"

'Cause if so he would also have been not only the GOAT college coach but would've retired 'Bama's Jerry Duncan "I Love to Practice" award in honor of the GOAT tackle-eligible pass catcher...well, until DaRon Payne put them Clemps on their backsides.

MG


----------



## bjoiner

Shouldn't this be under the 2018 College Football thread? Jacob is slacking off on starting it.


----------



## bamajeff

bjoiner said:


> Shouldn't this be under the 2018 College Football thread? Jacob is slacking off on starting it.


I call it The Orgeron Effect


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Gloating is unbecoming to humble individuals :razz:!


Don't worry Mr. Marvin, we stayin humble. Before we started on the Boone's Farm we finished off the "musc-ee-dime" from granny's five gallon churn. It'll be back to homemade clear and golden Cadillac first of March.


----------



## roseberry

A recent photo from t-town. Two old men alert at their posts.......two young men jackin' on their phones!









Which piece of hardware is the "we got voted in even though we didn't deserve it" trophy marv?......maybe that's why President Trump came to the game......talked himself in just like saban!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bjoiner said:


> Shouldn't this be under the 2018 College Football thread? Jacob is slacking off on starting it.


I usually put the spring practices to games in the same year as the season that just passed, but I’m good with starting a new one. At least y’all have a team to look forward to. 



bamajeff said:


> I call it The Orgeron Effect


I was actually looking for sheds, whacking squirrels with a .22, & visiting kinfolk this weekend. I certainly wasn’t thinking of the abortion that is LSU’s Football Program right now.


----------



## bamajeff

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I certainly wasn’t thinking of the abortion that is LSU’s Football Program right now.


Yeah, i totally understand. I said it was a terrible hire when they made it. LSU could and should have done much better. I'm thinking the Ed O era will be short lived. Things will hopefully get better after that.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> A recent photo from t-town. Two old men alert at their posts.......two young men jackin' on their phones!
> 
> View attachment 67850
> 
> 
> Which piece of hardware is the "we got voted in even though we didn't deserve it" trophy marv?......maybe that's why President Trump came to the game......talked himself in just like saban!


John, it's OK to revel in the accomplishments of AL's young athletes courtesy of AL's PR department. 
We see it all the time in day to day life where some feel it's OK to be rewarded for failing to pass all 
the tests & revel when the results turn out favorably. 

From "Sideline Chatter" a weekly column in the Seattle Times: 

6 (Six) starters in Super Bowl LII received 0 (Zero) stars coming out of high school from the 
recruiting wags. 

Their coaches are the folks who should get a serious look-see when jobs become available .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> From "Sideline Chatter" a weekly column in the Seattle Times:
> 
> 6 (Six) starters in Super Bowl LII received 0 (Zero) stars coming out of high school from the recruiting wags.


Marv, it's like rose, Jacob, jg, 'cutty, Tim, the 'cruitin' latecomer Bubba, and I always say in rebuttal to those "Sideline Chatterers:"









MG


----------



## bjoiner

But there were 17 4 and 5 start recruits that started. There were a whole lot more 0 stars to pull from than 4 & 5 stars.


----------



## roseberry

Headline:

BAMA HIRES NEW LIFECOACH!!!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Headline:
> BAMA HIRES NEW LIFECOACH!!!


Rose, if you're breaking news, make sure it ain't breaking up in the translation. Like so:

*'BAMA HIRES NEW CHAMPIONS OF LIFE ANALYST!!!*

I was just "saying" elsewhere that ol' Botch - a/k/a Sgt. Vince Carter the Second, USMC! - comes with his own crimson polka-dot pugil sticks so that everybody in a 'Bama uniform next year gets a participation tap from the former head coach of The Champions of Life. And if Saban wants to promote him up the emotional support and supply chain, who are we to argue!

Phew! I thought you were reopening this thread - with 2018 CFB still a glimmer in Our Jacob's Eye of the Tiger - to announce that the Tide had secured the services of a fourth-string QB for next season - had secured his services from starter at East Carolina to walk-on at 'Bama just to keep him from the clutches of the perenially QB-less Who' of Jacob's rooting interest. Early intel is he (the new acquisition from ECU) may be the best holder ever to spin the laces in a 'Bama uniform. Now if we can just get a kicker worthy of such picturesque lace placement...but don't hold your breath on that one!

MG


----------

